# ~Miss Panda's Art Thread~



## Amissapanda

*~Miss Panda's Art Thread~ ( Updated: 3/25/15 )*

Hello, hello. : ) 

As drawing happens to be a huge passion of mine and has been since I was little, I thought I might create a thread here to share some of my work with all of you. But first, one thing...

I do not take requests. I'm sorry, but I'm a busy lady and I do commissions for actual money, so giving away a bunch of free art is not something I can do.

Nonetheless, I hope you'll enjoy what I have to share with you here! :3

I do not know if I will be opening up a "shop" or anything like that. More than likely not, but I might make small exceptions (sketches/flat color work) for the villagers I want the most. You can PM me about that if you're interested, but I make no promises.

So! On to my actual art! I do mostly fanart, as that is where my passion lies. I change things up for commissions accordingly, but most of those are private for the people that have purchased them. 

Here's some examples:

*Recent work:*



Spoiler










*Various Palette Challenges:*



Spoiler













Older stuff (earlier this year):



Spoiler











Thank you for looking at my humble little art thread! I'd love to hear any feedback you have, and likewise if you have questions, I'd be glad to answer to the best of my ability. 

This thread will be periodically updated when I do new art, unless you guys want to see some other old things. (Basically, I do too much art for my own good. : p)

Alternatively, you can find a lot of my works both in the link in my signature, and also my Deviant Art gallery (which is sadly out of date, but a lot of my old stuff there has never shown its face on tumblr or the like). 

Thanks again, and I hope that I'll be able to fit in here on the forums~!


----------



## Mayor Jessica

well my minds blown thats for sure, ur art is amazing omg


----------



## Selene

You're Really good, I love your princess tutu artworks!


----------



## Amissapanda

Mayor Jessica said:


> well my minds blown thats for sure, ur art is amazing omg



Thank you very much! I'm honored that you think so.



Selene said:


> You're Really good, I love your princess tutu artworks!



Thanks a lot! :3 And oh my gosh, I'm so happy that someone recognized _Princess Tutu_! It's my favorite series of all time and inspires me a lot. I could probably fill a truck with all the fanwork I've done for it. Hahaha.


----------



## Noodles_

Your art work is amazing! D:


----------



## Selene

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you very much! I'm honored that you think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! :3 And oh my gosh, I'm so happy that someone recognized _Princess Tutu_! It's my favorite series of all time and inspires me a lot. I could probably fill a truck with all the fanwork I've done for it. Hahaha.



Hehe It was a very nice series to watch, thinking about re watching it actually.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Uwah I too have seen Princess Tutu 3-4+x xD so in love with it, your artwork is absolutely gorgeous<3


----------



## Amissapanda

Noodles_ said:


> Your art work is amazing! D:



Thank you kindly! : ) I'm happy that you think so!



Selene said:


> Hehe It was a very nice series to watch, thinking about re watching it actually.



I've been itching for a rewatch, too. Sure, I've already seen it a dozen+ times, but it's never enough with your favorites. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah I too have seen Princess Tutu 3-4+x xD so in love with it, your artwork is absolutely gorgeous<3



Thanks a lot! : D And yay, another _Princess Tutu_ fan! I've seen it so many times, but I just never get tired of it. The story, the characters, the music, the dancing... Ahhh, it's _so_ good.


----------



## Cudon

Ugh such pretty art, I especially love the Dahlia one :3


----------



## Amissapanda

Dinomates said:


> Ugh such pretty art, I especially love the Dahlia one :3



Thank you! It disabled the gif function, so the fanart of Dahlia actually looks like this. XD


----------



## azukitan

OMFG, PRINCESS TUTU <333 AND DAHLIA FROM PHOENIX WRIGHT, LINKU, RAPHAEL FROM NINJA TURTLESSSS.... YOUR FANART IS SO FREAKING AMAZING, AAAAAAA. Do you have a dA or tumblr?? I must continue to watch you *A*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, you just posted your tumblr in the thread XD


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> OMFG, PRINCESS TUTU <333 AND DAHLIA FROM PHOENIX WRIGHT, LINKU, RAPHAEL FROM NINJA TURTLESSSS.... YOUR FANART IS SO FREAKING AMAZING, AAAAAAA. Do you have a dA or tumblr?? I must continue to watch you *A*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, you just posted your tumblr in the thread XD



Ahhh, another _Princess Tutu_ fan! Horray! :3 And I love me some Phoenix Wright, Zelda, and Ninja Turtles! (I only just finished watching the 2012 TMNT series a few days ago, but it's great! The movie, too. Raph has always been my fave, but that was my first ever attempt at drawing him.) 

Actually, I linked my Deviant Art in the thread. My tumblr, specifically, is here: amissapanda. 

But thank you very much! I'm glad you enjoyed my work and I'm glad there's more fans for PT out there! (The others we have in common are a nice bonus, too. XD)


----------



## azukitan

Fakir and Duck forever ;w; <3 Your fanworks fill my heart with so much joy.
Haha, and whaddya know? Raphael is my favorite TMNT, too! We've got good taste, fufufu. *fist bump*


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Fakir and Duck forever ;w; <3 Your fanworks fill my heart with so much joy.
> Haha, and whaddya know? Raphael is my favorite TMNT, too! We've got good taste, fufufu. *fist bump*



Ahhhhh yessss! Fakir/Ahiru (Fakiru) is my ultimate OTP. And their shipping week is coming up at the end of this month! I'm super-excited. X3 Thanks a lot and I'm really happy that you enjoy the fanart!

*fistbump* Heck yeah! XD

And wow, I had a look at your DA and your art is so very cute! I love the style. I'm a real sucker for cute art. Hahaha.


----------



## Selene

didn't notice your deviant art, I'll make sure to watch!


----------



## Amissapanda

Selene said:


> didn't notice your deviant art, I'll make sure to watch!



Thanks! I need to get back on track with it. I'm so lazy about uploading there compared to tumblr.


----------



## Hyoshido

ayy lmao, nice stuff you have here m8

I'm not super fond on some of your choices of redesigns on some of the characters (AKA, TMNT remake and stuff) but the nice art makes up for it.
(pls don't take this as an offense)

Also Lucas, Lucas was a beast in Brawl but it's a shame he's not making it to the new Smash brothers.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> ayy lmao, nice stuff you have here m8
> 
> I'm not super fond on some of your choices of redesigns on some of the characters (AKA, TMNT remake and stuff) but the nice art makes up for it.
> (pls don't take this as an offense)
> 
> Also Lucas, Lucas was a beast in Brawl but it's a shame he's not making it to the new Smash brothers.



Thank you! : )

Haha, that was honestly my first attempt ever at a Ninja Turtle (I remember them from back in the early 90's as a kid, but I only had coloring books back then. lol), as well as adapting them to my own anime-like style. I take no offense at all! I totally understand that some styles just don't sit well with people---that's fine and to be expected!

I am pretty upset about Lucas getting cut (I still have hopes that he might be DLC eventually), but I'm happy that at least Ness is going to make it back in. I'd be lost without at least one of my Mother/EarthBound characters in it.


----------



## Hyoshido

Glad you didn't take any offense, I know a few artists that would and they'd be like "I DRAW WHAT I WANT, I DON'T WANT YOUR OPINION!"
Actually I should be more happy that I'm not asking if you'll open up commissions because I have like no real life cash to spend for these things omg.

Good art deserves compliments, So no worries ayy!

Yeah, I'm not really fond of the Nickelodeon version :c Some of the changed personalities isn't my thing so yeah! I do miss the old cartoons, I should go see if I can watch some anywhere ;3;

I have doubts about DLC on Smash but ey, we'll never know D': Hope the Ice Clumbers make it back in if that's the case!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Glad you didn't take any offense, I know a few artists that would and they'd be like "I DRAW WHAT I WANT, I DON'T WANT YOUR OPINION!"
> Actually I should be more happy that I'm not asking if you'll open up commissions because I have like no real life cash to spend for these things omg.
> 
> Good art deserves compliments, So no worries ayy!
> 
> Yeah, I'm not really fond of the Nickelodeon version :c Some of the changed personalities isn't my thing so yeah! I do miss the old cartoons, I should go see if I can watch some anywhere ;3;
> 
> I have doubts about DLC on Smash but ey, we'll never know D': Hope the Ice Clumbers make it back in if that's the case!



Haha, well, artists can take criticisms harshly sometimes, since it can sometimes be difficult for the artist to like their work and they look for the positive feedback from others. All artists fall into that rut sometimes. And then there's the whole thing with different styles, which opens up another can of worms. Basically, an artist should know that not everyone is going to dislike their work, but not everyone is going to like it, either. Different strokes for different folks! 

I'm actually enjoying the 2012 version so far. Sure, there's some gigantic plot holes they seem to use at their convenience, but it's entertaining and funny, in my opinion---and those are the two reasons I used to watch it back in the day. Each to their own, though! I can certainly understand the gripes with it, particularly from fans who like older versions. You might be able to search up the old ones on the internet. Pretty much anything seems to be out there _somewhere_, nowadays. XD

I have my doubts, too, but then again... who could honestly say they were expecting _Link_ and _Isabelle_ to appear in _Mario Kart 8_? That took me by complete surprise, so I'm holding onto my hopes for Smash Bros for now!


----------



## Amissapanda

I may or may not consider opening for some sketch commissions. (Nothing strenuous or complicated, though, sorry.)

I haven't decided on pricing for it, however. Possibly for in-game bells/TBT, hybrid flowers/furniture sets, or villagers, if you have any of my dreamies that you'd like to sell. 

If you want to inquire further, you can PM me about it or post here.


----------



## Hyoshido

If you're looking for in-game bells, I'm your guy 8D

Naw srsly, I'll be watching like a hawk incase you open up commissions ouo


----------



## azukitan

I have to further develop my OCs before I request any more art of them, but I would certainly love to commission you, whether it be with virtual or real money x3


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks for the support, guys. : ) I still don't know what I'll be doing yet (I have so many "to dos" where art is concerned), but we'll see. At this point, I'm just not sure what exactly I'd do with the bells. I don't really fully understand the "TBT" thing going on here yet, except for getting annoyed when it kept subtracting from mine when I was getting this thread set up and had to change the images multiple times trying to get it to work properly. And as far as in-game bells go, I'm not sure exactly what I'd use them for. But we'll see. If I can get a better idea of what to even use the virtual money for, I might consider it.

I'm afraid I won't be offering money commissions for now, though. I'm closed as far as those go, currently, and there's a few people from other sites that have spots reserved for when I open again. I don't want to overload myself too fast when I do open them again.

I am happy for the interest, though! I know art styles don't always suit everyone's tastes, but I'm pleased that you guys have enjoyed mine.


----------



## Story

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you very much! I'm honored that you think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! :3 And oh my gosh, I'm so happy that someone recognized _Princess Tutu_! It's my favorite series of all time and inspires me a lot. I could probably fill a truck with all the fanwork I've done for it. Hahaha.



I was just about to say how much I love your Princess Tutu works as well! That's my favorite anime ever and your really captured  the feel of the show.


----------



## azukitan

As long as I'm able to admire you art on tumblr or dA, then I'm happy <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Story said:


> I was just about to say how much I love your Princess Tutu works as well! That's my favorite anime ever and your really captured  the feel of the show.



Oh my gosh! I'm so thrilled to see the PT love here! It's my favorite series, too! I saw it way back in 2006 and I've been doing fanworks for it since then. I'm glad you enjoyed the fanart and flattered that you think it captures the feel of the series! : )

@azukitan - I'll definitely get around to updating there more. I'm such a tumblr dork that I forget to sometimes.


----------



## Amissapanda

Though this was mainly an art thread, I'm not about to make a new thread for displaying new things, so I'm going to include some of my old signature work from my time of making _Ragnarok Online_ sigs:










It's pretty unlikely at this point that I'll open an art shop, but I might open a simple graphics shop. Unsure at this time.

I'd love to hear feedback on them, though. Just note that the sprites in them ARE NOT MINE. I edited/played around with RO sprites for these. (And no, I would not be able to edit them into your mayors. These are just examples of my previous signature work.)

Edit: Is there some reason the two animated sigs don't move...? The second and third signatures were animated.


----------



## neon-tetra

I just looked at your tumblr and wanted to tell you, you're amazing! Are those OC characters that you have? Your style kind of reminds me of Ranma, maybe a little Pokemon.


----------



## M O L K O

I love the pallete challenge ones. However your artstyle is so neat c: great work!


----------



## Amissapanda

neon-tetra said:


> I just looked at your tumblr and wanted to tell you, you're amazing! Are those OC characters that you have? Your style kind of reminds me of Ranma, maybe a little Pokemon.



Thank you! I wouldn't say I'm amazing or anything, but I love drawing, and that's the important thing. Haha. But no, those were not OCs. I tend to draw a lot of fanart (though I do have an occasional OC now and then). I do a lot of _Princess Tutu_ fanart, so my tumblr has a TON of that.



Zoraluv said:


> I love the pallete challenge ones. However your artstyle is so neat c: great work!



Thanks a lot! The palette challenges are a lot of fun. I really enjoy them. :3 I hope to experiment with them more in the future. It's interesting what you can do with a very limited amount of colors to work with.


----------



## neon-tetra

Ooh... I just looked up Princess Tutu. I assume it's ballet uses Swan Lake?


----------



## Amissapanda

neon-tetra said:


> Ooh... I just looked up Princess Tutu. I assume it's ballet uses Swan Lake?



It has ballet in it and as a big part of the focus, yes. And some of it takes inspiration from Swan Lake, but the story is all its own.


----------



## Amissapanda

Currently in progress:

--Art for _Noddles, who offered me Dreamies Marshal, Fang, and Beau

--Art for Oblivia, who offered me Dreamies Kid Cat and Felicity


----------



## Amissapanda

While I'm working on the art requests, here's another semi-recent piece:






What can I say... I just love working with palettes!


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> While I'm working on the art requests, here's another semi-recent piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say... I just love working with palettes!



Love the subdued colors! *lets out a dreamy, romantic sigh* =w= <3


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Love the subdued colors! *lets out a dreamy, romantic sigh* =w= <3



Thank you! This was actually a request from a friend who wanted them slow dancing. It turned out looking more like an embrace, but the important thing was that she was happy with it. X3 I loving doing mushy romantic pairing stuff of my favorite fandom pairs. Hehe~


----------



## Amissapanda

For _Noodles! :






Hope you like it. : )


----------



## LindseyKate04

Gah, all of your Link & Zelda stuff is so adorable.


----------



## Amissapanda

LindseyKate04 said:


> Gah, all of your Link & Zelda stuff is so adorable.



Thanks a lot! : ) I did take a shine to drawing them over the past year. I was never a huge shipper of them until _Skyward Sword_, then I was sold---hook, line, and sinker.

But I appreciate your feedback! Most people here don't seem to care much about art unless it's giving requests for sale or for free, which is something that I just can't do.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> But I appreciate your feedback! Most people here don't seem to care much about art unless it's giving requests for sale or for free, which is something that I just can't do.


90% of forums with an artist community are like this, It's just something people are going to have to pull through :c

That's why my thread is constantly ignored, because I refuse in-game bells as a payment and my "Art" is lacking so people aren't even interested with paying TBT

N-Not like I'm bothered or anything, My stuff really isn't going to get noticed compared to your actual talent.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> 90% of forums with an artist community are like this, It's just something people are going to have to pull through :c
> 
> That's why my thread is constantly ignored, because I refuse in-game bells as a payment and my "Art" is lacking so people aren't even interested with paying TBT
> 
> N-Not like I'm bothered or anything, My stuff really isn't going to get noticed compared to your actual talent.



In a way, yeah, it's not too surprising. Sadly, the surplus of threads here are mostly "DRAW MY MAYOR/OC!!" instead of actual art threads. Not to mention that fact that a lot of people create new topics for every little thing instead of just putting it all into one topic for themselves. It just continues to flood. I'm searching waaaay back in the pages to find some old actual art threads and it's incredibly sad how buried they have become over threads that are just requesting art and not displaying what the person can do (which is what I thought what this thread was for). 

To be honest, I don't think in-game bells is good to pay for anything. After I heard that people can dupe them, it has lost its meaning as currency. I certainly could never stand to having a bunch of duped bells on my account knowing that the person literally did no work to obtain them. So I completely understand not accepting in-game bells. TBT is still a pretty new concept to me, but I suppose it has its uses, since it subtracts the bells from you every time you so much as edit/merge a post or upload a picture. 

Sorry to hear that your thread got ignored, though. I'm not much of a buyer, myself, unfortunately. I figure that if I want something, I'll just make it myself. But honestly, "talent" is such a loose word. I don't believe in talent when it comes to art. I believe in hard work and dedication, and striving to improve. Even if no one buys from you, just keep doing your own thing. Practice makes better (as there's no such thing as perfect). Display the things you've made and who knows, eventually you're more than likely to catch some interest. Just don't give up. : )


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> In a way, yeah, it's not too surprising. Sadly, the surplus of threads here are mostly "DRAW MY MAYOR/OC!!" instead of actual art threads. Not to mention that fact that a lot of people create new topics for every little thing instead of just putting it all into one topic for themselves. It just continues to flood. I'm searching waaaay back in the pages to find some old actual art threads and it's incredibly sad how buried they have become over threads that are just requesting art and not displaying what the person can do (which is what I thought what this thread was for).
> 
> To be honest, I don't think in-game bells is good to pay for anything. After I heard that people can dupe them, it has lost its meaning as currency. I certainly could never stand to having a bunch of duped bells on my account knowing that the person literally did no work to obtain them. So I completely understand not accepting in-game bells. TBT is still a pretty new concept to me, but I suppose it has its uses, since it subtracts the bells from you every time you so much as edit/merge a post or upload a picture.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your thread got ignored, though. I'm not much of a buyer, myself, unfortunately. I figure that if I want something, I'll just make it myself. But honestly, "talent" is such a loose word. I don't believe in talent when it comes to art. I believe in hard work and dedication, and striving to improve. Even if no one buys from you, just keep doing your own thing. Practice makes better (as there's no such thing as perfect). Display the things you've made and who knows, eventually you're more than likely to catch some interest. Just don't give up. : )


I feel like my thread has more choices instead of "DRAW THIS ANIME BAE OR MY MAYOR AND I PAY GOOD" but people will always ignore it for that reason, even though I post some of my works in that thread at times, I dunno but sometimes the people requesting art causes my thread to be buried since it's got no hot anime babes.

Well, I won't lie and I'll come clean, I have something worse than "Duping" and that's using a Powersave and I have Billions of Bells because of it, I feel bad for doing it since it was intended for Pokemon only but yeah. It's all staying in there because nobody wants any in-game bells from me (Unless I giveaway some to friends)

Which infact I do, I give my friends quite a handful of Bells if they ever need them, Honestly if you need some Bells, shoot us a PM and I'll be glad to share.

This is why I wish I could draw, I aint even held a Pencil properly for 5 years, after failing my Art course my motivation just dropped to zero and just gave up drawing, I do Pixel art, that's probably why it gets ignored because heck, who'd want Pixel art?
Let alone that I'm still learning how to sprite without some sort of reference/base...>_<

But eh, I'm probably gonna save up for a Tablet or something in the future, wanna learn how to draw again ._.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I feel like my thread has more choices instead of "DRAW THIS ANIME BAE OR MY MAYOR AND I PAY GOOD" but people will always ignore it for that reason, even though I post some of my works in that thread at times, I dunno but sometimes the people requesting art causes my thread to be buried since it's got no hot anime babes.
> 
> Well, I won't lie and I'll come clean, I have something worse than "Duping" and that's using a Powersave and I have Billions of Bells because of it, I feel bad for doing it since it was intended for Pokemon only but yeah. It's all staying in there because nobody wants any in-game bells from me (Unless I giveaway some to friends)
> 
> Which infact I do, I give my friends quite a handful of Bells if they ever need them, Honestly if you need some Bells, shoot us a PM and I'll be glad to share.
> 
> This is why I wish I could draw, I aint even held a Pencil properly for 5 years, after failing my Art course my motivation just dropped to zero and just gave up drawing, I do Pixel art, that's probably why it gets ignored because heck, who'd want Pixel art?
> Let alone that I'm still learning how to sprite without some sort of reference/base...>_<
> 
> But eh, I'm probably gonna save up for a Tablet or something in the future, wanna learn how to draw again ._.



Yeah, threads do get buried a lot. Like I said, I'm still digging many, many pages back to find threads that aren't continually asking for people to draw their OCs/Mayors or making ten different threads for their stuff. They bump the threads a lot, too. I just wish they would make a subforum for it here so it would be easy to avoid those types of threads. I brought it up in the site section, but most of the people who replied had "Draw my mayor" threads and thus didn't agree. : P I don't know where you get the anime babe thing from, though. I don't see any threads about that. 

Well, I don't understand cheats, personally. And I wouldn't ever go to someone for bells if they got them through cheating the game/hacking the system. I like my earnings to mean something. I may have a measly 12mil, but I made it all myself in the game (not counting how much I've used to buy Gracie stuff and expensive furniture). I just wouldn't want to be holding money that someone acquired by uncouth means. That kind of money means nothing, just the same as I wouldn't take $100 from someone in real life it were offered if I knew said person got the money illegally. 

If you want to learn to draw again, there's never a bad time to start. Practice, practice, practice. Nothing is going to turn out great from the get-go, but as long as you strive to improve, improvement will happen with time and effort. No one becomes an amazing artist overnight, after all. If you're lacking motivation, perhaps try to inspire some. Watch/read/listen to something that inspires you, look at other art or art of things you like, etc. 

Pixel art can definitely be cute and I've seen people buy/sell that kind of thing here, too. Just keep trying, as giving up will never get anyone anywhere. If you don't feel confident in it yet or you're still learning the ropes, keep practicing it and post your practice pieces in your thread.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, threads do get buried a lot. Like I said, I'm still digging many, many pages back to find threads that aren't continually asking for people to draw their OCs/Mayors or making ten different threads for their stuff. They bump the threads a lot, too. I just wish they would make a subforum for it here so it would be easy to avoid those types of threads. I brought it up in the site section, but most of the people who replied had "Draw my mayor" threads and thus didn't agree. : P I don't know where you get the anime babe thing from, though. I don't see any threads about that.
> 
> Well, I don't understand cheats, personally. And I wouldn't ever go to someone for bells if they got them through cheating the game/hacking the system. I like my earnings to mean something. I may have a measly 12mil, but I made it all myself in the game (not counting how much I've used to buy Gracie stuff and expensive furniture). I just wouldn't want to be holding money that someone acquired by uncouth means. That kind of money means nothing, just the same as I wouldn't take $100 from someone in real life it were offered if I knew said person got the money illegally.
> 
> If you want to learn to draw again, there's never a bad time to start. Practice, practice, practice. Nothing is going to turn out great from the get-go, but as long as you strive to improve, improvement will happen with time and effort. No one becomes an amazing artist overnight, after all. If you're lacking motivation, perhaps try to inspire some. Watch/read/listen to something that inspires you, look at other art or art of things you like, etc.
> 
> Pixel art can definitely be cute and I've seen people buy/sell that kind of thing here, too. Just keep trying, as giving up will never get anyone anywhere. If you don't feel confident in it yet or you're still learning the ropes, keep practicing it and post your practice pieces in your thread.


Might aswell just send the old threads to the graveyard in this rate but eh...I remember being one of the first people to make a drawing request thread and since it was like one of the only ones, it actually got noticed, Now months later, I re-made it and it barely gets any views and interest but eh, with so many going on at once...what am I to expect?

Also the Anime babes I mentioned is just a joke since so many people want their Mayors all drawn chibi like and some other generic "Anime" styled stuff.

Oh no no no!, I understand you completely, I feel bad for using cheats on AC (I mean...it helped me make my Shrek church in my house <_> which I AM grateful for...) but I feel like I'm not even playing the game anymore due to so much Bells, thus why I offered to give it out to friends, But I understand why you don't want any part of it and I respect you for it too. Although it was an intentional offer after all haha.

I've gotta save up for new PC parts (My GPU is dying out and is having trouble running some software, Gotta also buy a new fan for my PC, not gonna stay cool if it's only got one fan running while it's on for hours and hours..Also maybe a new Hard-drive too but that's for another time) but I was thinking of also buying a Tablet so I can atleast doodle like I used to...Although they weren't super good really but ayy, There's room to improve.

I suppose so, but as I've said many times...I feel like I'm lacking with the edits I do.

I feel like I should talk with you more, you're a really understanding person and that's really hard to find around here these days.
(Maybe if I wasn't so blacklisted? I dunno, but the community decided on that :I)


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Might aswell just send the old threads to the graveyard in this rate but eh...I remember being one of the first people to make a drawing request thread and since it was like one of the only ones, it actually got noticed, Now months later, I re-made it and it barely gets any views and interest but eh, with so many going on at once...what am I to expect?
> 
> Also the Anime babes I mentioned is just a joke since so many people want their Mayors all drawn chibi like and some other generic "Anime" styled stuff.
> 
> Oh no no no!, I understand you completely, I feel bad for using cheats on AC (I mean...it helped me make my Shrek church in my house <_> which I AM grateful for...) but I feel like I'm not even playing the game anymore due to so much Bells, thus why I offered to give it out to friends, But I understand why you don't want any part of it and I respect you for it too. Although it was an intentional offer after all haha.
> 
> I've gotta save up for new PC parts (My GPU is dying out and is having trouble running some software, Gotta also buy a new fan for my PC, not gonna stay cool if it's only got one fan running while it's on for hours and hours..Also maybe a new Hard-drive too but that's for another time) but I was thinking of also buying a Tablet so I can atleast doodle like I used to...Although they weren't super good really but ayy, There's room to improve.
> 
> I suppose so, but as I've said many times...I feel like I'm lacking with the edits I do.
> 
> I feel like I should talk with you more, you're a really understanding person and that's really hard to find around here these days.
> (Maybe if I wasn't so blacklisted? I dunno, but the community decided on that :I)



I tend to bypass those threads, personally, since it's just not in my interest to draw a mayor/OCs that people want a hundred different pictures of from different artists. But that's just my take on it and my preference. I'm not interested in any sort of popularity contest or attributing my efforts to anyone else's popularity contest. 

Lol, that's a completely different image than I get in my mind for 'anime babe'. I think of the atrocious way that females are drawn with huge assets and skimpy clothing. What I see with the mayors appears more like 'overly cute style' and 'self insert'. 

Ahh, good luck with that. I recently (or this past May, anyway) upgraded my graphics card from the integrated one I had. It works better for streaming now and the games play a bit smoother, which is nice. Not bad for a little $50 upgrade. I was disappointed to find out that I'm eons away from having a powerful enough system to play one of the games I wanted for PC, though. Even the lowest requirements are for a graphics card that costs around $500-$1000. And I may as well by a new computer for that amount of money. :/ Tablets are nice, but I never could get the hang of drawing down below while looking up at the screen to see what I was doing. I got a tablet monitor, instead, and I love it to death. Drawing ON the screen is a thousand times better.

Eh, every artist is hard on themselves. That's normal. My best advice is try to focus on the positives. And don't try to be a perfectionist or you'll constantly disappoint yourself. Take pride in what you do and find things to like in it and you'll probably feel a hundred times better about it (more inspired and more motivated too, from my experience). 

Haha, I sort of know what you mean. I've met a few cool people around here, but actually talking with people is short-lived, and most friend adds are nixed once the trade is finished. There's a few exceptions to PM conversations I've had with a few, but eh, things like that take time, regardless.


----------



## kbelle4

Just stopping by to say the art from your limited palette challenges are so completely stunning. I find them really enchanting, and almost like them more than your unlimited palette drawings because they're both complex and beautifully simple... I dunno I just really liked them xD


----------



## Amissapanda

kbelle4 said:


> Just stopping by to say the art from your limited palette challenges are so completely stunning. I find them really enchanting, and almost like them more than your unlimited palette drawings because they're both complex and beautifully simple... I dunno I just really liked them xD



Thank you very much! It's really sweet of you to take the time to say that and I appreciate it. : )

Palette challenges are something I've only started trying this year, but I _love_ them. It's so fun to see how creative and intricate you can get with a limited set of colors. Before doing them, I used to stick to the same colors for characters and it was pretty predictable coloring. Palettes change all of that and can really challenge you on how to approach a piece. It's fun and it's often a surprise how things turn out in the end. It also offers a really interesting way to approach the lighting and lighting source with highlights and shading. I definitely look forward to doing more of them.


----------



## Noodles_

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Amissapanda

Noodles_ said:


> ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡



Thanks again for the Dreamies and being wonderful to work with! : )


----------



## Amissapanda

For Oblivia! (Forgot to post this the other day, whoops.)







Thanks a lot for Kid Cat and Diana! : )


----------



## ribbyn

Ohhh, the arts you just posted here are really cute!


----------



## Amissapanda

ribbyn said:


> Ohhh, the arts you just posted here are really cute!



Thanks so much! I probably won't be posting them on tumblr, so I guess this is the only place you would have been able to see them. XD; 

I'm so awkward about drawing from real life sources, though. I'm always afraid that I can make a good likeness to them in my anime-style.


----------



## Amissapanda

Edited one of my old RO signatures to make a banner for my AC town! I'm pretty happy with it. : )

The only thing that bothered me is that I couldn't make the background see-through like I wanted between the two rectangles. Whenever I uploaded it to an image site, it added this horrible gray BG to it... That said, though, it looks alright the way it is, I think. I might mess with it just a little bit yet and change the BG to white. That should make it _appear_ see-through in that gap on this site, at least.


----------



## azukitan

Are there any other anime pairings that you're particularly fond of, Amissa? :3


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Are there any other anime pairings that you're particularly fond of, Amissa? :3



Haha, where do I start? 

But really, yeah, there's quite a few that I enjoy aside from my OTP (Fakiru). Syaoran/Sakura from _Card Captor Sakura_ was one of my first. I still think they're adorable. Chrono/Rosette from _Chrono Crusade_ (definitely another of my absolute faves, but mostly from the manga story). Kazehaya/Sawako from _Kimi ni Todoke_ (CUTELY ADORABLY AWKWARD BABIES). Haruka and basically... everyone from _Uta No Prince_. Miyazawa Yukino and Arima Souichiro from _Kare Kano_. Forgot the lead's names since it's been awhile since I watched, but the main pair from _Kaichou wa Maid-sama_. Ren/Kyoko from _Skip Beat_. Ryuuji and Taiga from _Toradora_! Otani and Koizumi from _Lovely Complex_.

...I could go on, but you probably get the jist of it. XD Basically, I love shoujo and romantic comedies _a lot_. It's my go-to genre. There's a few others along the way that I enjoy in different genres (like Chrono Crusade), but I'm not really one for mainstream anime most of the time. I do have a lot of ships in games, too, though.


----------



## Amissapanda

Another palette challenge.






Playing with lighting/shading is fun~


----------



## Noodles_

I love your pallet challenges! That looks amazing. 
Great job, as always!


----------



## cinny

Amissapanda said:


> Another palette challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with lighting/shading is fun~





Amissapanda said:


> For Oblivia! (Forgot to post this the other day, whoops.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for Kid Cat and Diana! : )



I love your art a lot, wew wished I was that good lol
I've been trying to draw on digital, but really have no clue what I'm doing so I've been slacking


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, where do I start?
> 
> But really, yeah, there's quite a few that I enjoy aside from my OTP (Fakiru). Syaoran/Sakura from _Card Captor Sakura_ was one of my first. I still think they're adorable. Chrono/Rosette from _Chrono Crusade_ (definitely another of my absolute faves, but mostly from the manga story). Kazehaya/Sawako from _Kimi ni Todoke_ (CUTELY ADORABLY AWKWARD BABIES). Haruka and basically... everyone from _Uta No Prince_. Miyazawa Yukino and Arima Souichiro from _Kare Kano_. Forgot the lead's names since it's been awhile since I watched, but the main pair from _Kaichou wa Maid-sama_. Ren/Kyoko from _Skip Beat_. Ryuuji and Taiga from _Toradora_! Otani and Koizumi from _Lovely Complex_.
> 
> ...I could go on, but you probably get the jist of it. XD Basically, I love shoujo and romantic comedies _a lot_. It's my go-to genre. There's a few others along the way that I enjoy in different genres (like Chrono Crusade), but I'm not really one for mainstream anime most of the time. I do have a lot of ships in games, too, though.



I adore every single one of those couples you've listed. But, augh, Chrono Crusade really tugs at my heartstrings. I disliked how the anime ended--left me feeling pretty devastated, actually Q__Q One of my favorite all-time couples is Kail and Yuri from a manga called Red River. I suggest you check it out (that is, if you don't mind a little smut here and there xP).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aside from black and red, purple looks really good on Rue <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Noodles_ said:


> I love your pallet challenges! That looks amazing.
> Great job, as always!



Thanks a lot! I definitely need to keep doing palette challenges. They're a great way to stretch the art muscles and spring up some creativity!



cinny said:


> I love your art a lot, wew wished I was that good lol
> I've been trying to draw on digital, but really have no clue what I'm doing so I've been slacking



Ahh, thank you very much! The best advice I can give you is just keep practicing and don't give up. Improvement never happens quickly. The transition to digital art isn't easy, either. Give yourself ample time to adjust and learn the ropes. And don't get too discouraged! Every artist has difficulty appreciating and liking their own work, but once you learn to take pride in it and find things you like about it, you'll find that the itch to draw/create art hits a lot more often. Positivity counts!


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I adore every single one of those couples you've listed. But, augh, Chrono Crusade really tugs at my heartstrings. I disliked how the anime ended--left me feeling pretty devastated, actually Q__Q One of my favorite all-time couples is Kail and Yuri from a manga called Red River. I suggest you check it out (that is, if you don't mind a little smut here and there xP).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aside from black and red, purple looks really good on Rue <3



Wow, it's rare that anyone even knows about _Chrono Crusade_! I agree, though. The ending made me cry. It's at least a little easier to take in the manga, if nothing else. And I don't like how they basically screwed up Rosette's character in the anime instead of sticking to the manga counterpart. A liiiittle bit disappointing. I've never heard of _Red River_, but I'll have to check it out! (Haha, I don't mind smut at all. Pretty fond of it, really. As long as it's not excessive and... well, doesn't kill the plot.)

Thank you! I like coloring Rue in a lot of different colors. Red and black are definitely the most common for her, but I've also liked how she looks in blue and pink, as well. I need to try green sometime. I'm sure she could pull that off, too.


----------



## Amissapanda

I mentioned in my previous post/response that I had also done art of Rue in both pink and blue. This is what I was referring to the by the pink one:







I made up the ballet outfit from scratch in this illustration, but I think the colors actually suit her very nicely~!


----------



## Hyoshido

I really do adore your colors and shading, really nice work there!


----------



## Noodles_

Oh gosh, that's beautiful! I feel the need to watch this anime now.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I really do adore your colors and shading, really nice work there!



Thanks a lot! I put a lot into that piece, particularly with giving it a very 'finished' look. Backgrounds are my weakness, but sometimes simple can be the best way to go! Coloring maybe tedious in some aspects, but it's also very, very fun.



Noodles_ said:


> Oh gosh, that's beautiful! I feel the need to watch this anime now.



Thank you so much! And I totally recommend _Princess Tutu_. Despite the odd name, it's a fantastic anime with great characters and story! (That's my biased opinion, though. Haha. I'm sure it's not some people's cup of tea.)

Thank you both for being super sweeties! I wasn't expecting feedback anymore, as I don't do mayor/oc requests and stuff and just post my artwork. You guys are the best. ♥


----------



## ribbyn

I still absolutely adore that Rue piece. Especially as a fellow Rue fan, I love seeing her being dressed in other bright colors. While black and red look stunning on her, it's really need to see her being experimented with other colors.  She rocks them all, IMO.


----------



## Amissapanda

ribbyn said:


> I still absolutely adore that Rue piece. Especially as a fellow Rue fan, I love seeing her being dressed in other bright colors. While black and red look stunning on her, it's really need to see her being experimented with other colors.  She rocks them all, IMO.



Thanks a lot, bb! She could probably pull off any color, if we're being honest here. XD I bet she could even rock neon colors in some way. Regardless, it's fine to play with colors! I'm really itching to try her in green, so I may keep that in mind for the future (because _Fakiru Week_).


----------



## Amissapanda

This was a request I did pretty recently on tumblr.






Sharing ice cream. <3

I love doing silly/cute/romantic things with my favorite pairings. Still learning the ropes with tablet lines, though. The jitter is pretty intense on my tablet monitor.


----------



## Hyoshido

Must get money so I can get some art ;3;

Would love to see how you'd draw Mario hah D'8


----------



## Kaboombo

woooooooooooooooooooow that is awesome! i love your style btw!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Must get money so I can get some art ;3;
> 
> Would love to see how you'd draw Mario hah D'8



Haha, truth be told, I suck at the Mario style. I did a picture sometime last year or the year before of a character in that style riding a Yoshi. It was hella awful. lmao



Kaboombo said:


> woooooooooooooooooooow that is awesome! i love your style btw!



Thank you so much! : ) And I'm honored that you enjoy my style! I know it's generally pretty run-of-the-mill as far as anime goes, but we stick with what's comfortable for us, after all. Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## Amissapanda

I realized that I have yet to share any of my sketchwork, so here's a piece from a year ago that I liked the result of:






I was trying to work on couple poses and intimacy, as it was something I felt that I needed more practice with. Sketchwork is probably the most comfortable for me, since as much as I love digital work and doing digital work, _nothing_ beats the feeling of having a solid pencil in your hand to draw on paper with. In my opinion, anyway.

I may post some more of my old sketchwork in the future. I used to do tons and tons of it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Annnd another color palette piece. Pink was very suited to _Princess Tutu_. Ballet poses can be a challenge, though. Need to work on more of them.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Ballet poses can be a challenge, though. Need to work on more of them.


I can imagine, the dance in general seems challenging from my perspective...that's probably because I'm a man though.

Still another lovely piece, colors really do match!



Amissapanda said:


> Haha, truth be told, I suck at the Mario style. I did a picture sometime last year or the year before of a character in that style riding a Yoshi. It was hella awful. lmao


Won't believe it till I see it! :c


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I can imagine, the dance in general seems challenging from my perspective...that's probably because I'm a man though.
> 
> Still another lovely piece, colors really do match!
> 
> 
> Won't believe it till I see it! :c



Haha, gender really has nothing to do with it, really. Men dance and draw dancing too. XD Thanks, though. Color palette stuff is definitely one of my favorite things to do. I'm glad it started circulating around tumblr or I might never really have thought of it.

As for the Mario-style thing... well, you asked for it. I'll dig up that art and post it later.


----------



## Amissapanda

Don't say I didn't warn you. lol






I've never drawn a Yoshi or in the style before. It was... interesting to try, but definitely not a comfortable style for me at all. Still, trying new things helps us improve and expand, even if it's in small ways. And I like experimenting with styles now and then. I've tried Disney, Studio Ghibli, some other anime styles. Anyway, there you go. That was my only living proof of attempt at the Mario style. XD

In all truth, though, nothing beats the comfort of drawing in your own style. It's the most natural.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you. lol
> 
> I've never drawn a Yoshi or in the style before. It was... interesting to try, but definitely not a comfortable style for me at all. Still, trying new things helps us improve and expand, even if it's in small ways. And I like experimenting with styles now and then. I've tried Disney, Studio Ghibli, some other anime styles. Anyway, there you go. That was my only living proof of attempt at the Mario style. XD
> 
> In all truth, though, nothing beats the comfort of drawing in your own style. It's the most natural.


Aw c'mon, It's not as bad as you made it out to be :c
Still nice eitherway!

I still want to give money for a commission tbh, I'd actually commission you to draw Ness tho
(Upon confirming that he has PK Freeze as a custom special just makes me want to main him and I haven't mained Ness since Smash Bros 64!)


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Aw c'mon, It's not as bad as you made it out to be :c
> Still nice eitherway!
> 
> I still want to give money for a commission tbh, I'd actually commission you to draw Ness tho
> (Upon confirming that he has PK Freeze as a custom special just makes me want to main him and I haven't mained Ness since Smash Bros 64!)



lol Thanks. We are our own worst critics, after all. Still, not something I'm particularly proud of. But it was all in good fun.

I'm not currently taking monetary commissions, unfortunately (and I've got people on another site kind of waiting in line or reserving a spot, so I'm not sure how long it would take before I could do it). That and you probably don't know what my commission prices are, so here's the link to them: Commission prices.

I don't draw Ness "traditionally", so to speak. I'll dig up something a little later to show you my take on him. The funny thing about his PK moves in the Smash Series, though, are that they're actually not _his_ moves in the EarthBound/Mother 2 game: They're Paula's. XD (PK Freeze, PK Fire, and PK Thunder are all her abilities that Ness doesn't have.)


----------



## Noodles_

O_O

That Yoshi drawing is adorable! I really like the color pallet on that piece.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> lol Thanks. We are our own worst critics, after all. Still, not something I'm particularly proud of. But it was all in good fun.
> 
> I'm not currently taking monetary commissions, unfortunately (and I've got people on another site kind of waiting in line or reserving a spot, so I'm not sure how long it would take before I could do it). That and you probably don't know what my commission prices are, so here's the link to them: Commission prices.
> 
> I don't draw Ness "traditionally", so to speak. I'll dig up something a little later to show you my take on him.


Yeah, best to have tried it than to not have tried it at all I guess!

I'd need to get a Paypal set up anyways and still wondering why I haven't, so a Cash commission couldn't happen even if I tried D: but I'll be sure to work on it sooner or later.

I can see, your stuff seems a tad...well something that isn't similar to Earthbound's proportions (Or many of Nintendo's proportions) and whatnot but ayyy, I bet the piece you'll dig up will look great!



Amissapanda said:


> The funny thing about his PK moves in the Smash Series, though, are that they're actually not _his_ moves in the EarthBound/Mother 2 game: They're Paula's. XD (PK Freeze, PK Fire, and PK Thunder are all her abilities that Ness doesn't have.)


This is what I get for not playing Earthbound but that's mighty interesting actually, Could be cheesy and say that she taught him those or something \o/


----------



## Amissapanda

Noodles_ said:


> O_O
> 
> That Yoshi drawing is adorable! I really like the color pallet on that piece.



Aww, thank you! I'm not too pleased with it, myself, since my ability to imitate styles is kind of... lacking. But I'm glad you thought it was cute! Thanks. : )



Hyogo said:


> Yeah, best to have tried it than to not have tried it at all I guess!
> 
> I'd need to get a Paypal set up anyways and still wondering why I haven't, so a Cash commission couldn't happen even if I tried D: but I'll be sure to work on it sooner or later.
> 
> I can see, your stuff seems a tad...well something that isn't similar to Earthbound's proportions (Or many of Nintendo's proportions) and whatnot but ayyy, I bet the piece you'll dig up will look great!
> 
> 
> This is what I get for not playing Earthbound but that's mighty interesting actually, Could be cheesy and say that she taught him those or something \o/



True, true. Trying is worth something, most definitely. I had only wished the result was a little more toward what the concept looked like in my head. lol Such is the artist's curse.

Yeeeah, I can't draw in that small, simple-ish style that the _EarthBound_ art is done in. Oddly enough, the more simple a style gets, the more I tend to struggle with it. And they're modeled after the clay figurines, which is a difficult sort of thing to try to emulate. Using one's own style can be half the fun, but I know you said you don't really care for how my style of certain things turn out, so just a fair warning that things like that tend to look vaaaaastly different in my style. Perhaps not in the most pleasing of ways, either. lol (It HAS been a pretty long while since I've drawn Ness, though.)

You know, since you mentioned that "cheesy" bit, I had to laugh. There IS fanart out there (multiples) of Ness learning the moves from Paula (plus a really amusing one from Brawl of Lucas having kind of "snatched" rope snake from Duster and PK Starstorm from Kumatora). Trust me, fanartists have a blast with that kind of thing. Haha. And some of it is really good, too. There was a recent one from tumblr of Paula teaching Ness the moves... let me see if I can find it. Pretty sure I gave it a like... Ah! Here we go.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> True, true. Trying is worth something, most definitely. I had only wished the result was a little more toward what the concept looked like in my head. lol Such is the artist's curse.
> 
> Yeeeah, I can't draw in that small, simple-ish style that the _EarthBound_ art is done in. Oddly enough, the more simple a style gets, the more I tend to struggle with it. And they're modeled after the clay figurines, which is a difficult sort of thing to try to emulate. Using one's own style can be half the fun, but I know you said you don't really care for how my style of certain things turn out, so just a fair warning that things like that tend to look vaaaaastly different in my style. Perhaps not in the most pleasing of ways, either. lol (It HAS been a pretty long while since I've drawn Ness, though.)
> 
> You know, since you mentioned that "cheesy" bit, I had to laugh. There IS fanart out there (multiples) of Ness learning the moves from Paula (plus a really amusing one from Brawl of Lucas having kind of "snatched" rope snake from Duster and PK Starstorm from Kumatora). Trust me, fanartists have a blast with that kind of thing. Haha. And some of it is really good, too. There was a recent one from tumblr of Paula teaching Ness the moves... let me see if I can find it. Pretty sure I gave it a like... Ah! Here we go.


Yeah I've always wanted to draw stuff and I can imagine it coming out really nice but the end result didn't usually come out as planned so lel ;-;

I've noticed that with a few people, My friend can draw something complex like Greninja but has real trouble drawing Toad from the Mario series, it's weird but I guess you're more used to harder to draw artwork so it's more or less your thing and drawing more simpler things would come across more difficult.

I pretty much saw that coming, hoo boy xD...
But I don't blame them, Fans can always come up with alternate stories to games they like so yeh c:
Also for somereason I see alot of Ness and Ninten drawings of them together on Pixiv, welp


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Yeah I've always wanted to draw stuff and I can imagine it coming out really nice but the end result didn't usually come out as planned so lel ;-;
> 
> I've noticed that with a few people, My friend can draw something complex like Greninja but has real trouble drawing Toad from the Mario series, it's weird but I guess you're more used to harder to draw artwork so it's more or less your thing and drawing more simpler things would come across more difficult.
> 
> I pretty much saw that coming, hoo boy xD...
> But I don't blame them, Fans can always come up with alternate stories to games they like so yeh c:
> Also for somereason I see alot of Ness and Ninten drawings of them together on Pixiv, welp



You'd be amazingly lucky/fortunate if something came out just the way you envisioned or imagined it. Hahaha. It's an artist's dream. (Or I suppose it could be the norm for people that have a photographic memory.) 

Yeah, it's less about something really being "hard" or "easy" and more "is this comfortable for me or not?". Styles don't necessarily have to be near our own to be able to nail them or have them turn out decently, but if there's something familiar in it, you're likely to adapt better. For example, I have an easier time adapting to other anime styles, since the size of the people generally stays the same as what I draw, etc. Whereas I tried some of my favorite characters in _Wind Waker_ style once and it was just... a trainwreck. I couldn't figure out how to proportion them properly, because it was so far out of my proportion comfort zone in drawing. I mean, I did improve with it marginally over a few tries, but I never got fully to the point I would have wanted.

I love fanworks. Hahaha. There's so much amazing stuff out there. I browse tumblr tags pretty much every day, and not a single day goes by without seeing something highly amusing or amazing in one of the tags of the series/games I like. And Pixiv, while they have some absolutely stunning and gorgeous work there... there's also a lot of things on the weirder side out there, too. Lots of porn, for one thing. Lots. Even with stuff I avoid like the plague, like underage stuff. And you can't avoid it in pretty much ANY fandom. But yeah, I wouldn't recommend little kids to go browsing around there. At least not without the proper controls to block those things.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alright, here's one of my pictures of Ness from last year, to show you the sort of "style" I use with him: 







I'm not the best at action poses, but they're fun to try once in awhile when I'm feeling confident enough. lol Anyway, my style can vary a bit with characters I don't draw a lot, but that's about the gist of it. I draw him as a young teenager, basically.


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, I have work tomorrow, so sleep must happen soon. But after I get back, my weekend starts, so I might be able to dredge up some time to draw a bit. We'll see. Going to stream tomorrow night, too. (Not art, but Mario Kart. : p)


----------



## Hyoshido

Ah I see what you mean now, made him more human like :3



Amissapanda said:


> Well, I have work tomorrow, so sleep must happen soon. But after I get back, my weekend starts, so I might be able to dredge up some time to draw a bit. We'll see. Going to stream tomorrow night, too. (Not art, but Mario Kart. : p)


Sounds fun, Hopefully I can catch that stream! c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Ah I see what you mean now, made him more human like :3
> 
> Sounds fun, Hopefully I can catch that stream! c:



Yeah, something like that. XD Basically, an anime character, as that's my general style. And less... chibi/short. I mean, don't get me wrong, I think it's _adorable_ that they modeled the characters after their clay figurines. I just... can't draw like that. I would look really wonky if I tried. That or I'd have to try some semblance of a "chibi anime style" to do it.

I do plan to stream tonight, though! I think I'll shoot for around 8PM EST, but I might bump it back to 9PM EST. We'll see. Hope you can come by if you're around then. : ) It's about 3-4 hours from now.


----------



## Hyoshido

Will it be on Twitch? I believe I'd be able to watch it on my iPad if that's the case (Since you say 3-4 Hours it'll be about 1-2AM for me at those times)


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Will it be on Twitch? I believe I'd be able to watch it on my iPad if that's the case (Since you say 3-4 Hours it'll be about 1-2AM for me at those times)



Yep! I'll be streaming on Twitch TV. I'll drop a link here a little bit before I go live.


----------



## Hyoshido

Awesome, I'll keep an eye out and hopefully watch atleast an hour c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Awesome, I'll keep an eye out and hopefully watch atleast an hour c:



Awesome! : )

For anyone else interested, I'm going live here at *9PM EST*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Approximately 5 minutes.

And for the occasion, here's the chibi art of myself in a kart that I made for my _Mario Kart 8_ thumbnails:


----------



## Hyoshido

That thumbnail is adorable omg.


----------



## Hyoshido

Sent you a PM of what I thought of the stream, was fun to watch c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> That thumbnail is adorable omg.



Haha, thanks! XD I wanted something silly and different for my YouTube thumbs, but I ended up using it as my offline screen for twitch, as well. I have different items I switch out of the hand in thumbnails, too. EX: Red shell (as shown), starman, super horn, mushroom, etc.



Hyogo said:


> Sent you a PM of what I thought of the stream, was fun to watch c:



Thanks a lot for the message! I have responded and I appreciate everything that you said. : ) I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Amissapanda

A new day, some more art to share!






Here's something I made last year, featuring my _Ragnarok Online_ character, Melody Rose. There's tons of different clothing colors, hair dyes, and awesome headgears in the game, so I started this "color of the day of the week" trend for my character. On Sunday she would dress in pink with pink hair and pink accessories, Monday was for all blue, Tuesday for yellow/gold, Wednesday for white, etc, etc. 

These were some of the color combinations and matching headgears I had her wearing throughout the week. All of the headgears that move actually move in-game. It's really fun! And I did switch up headgears throughout the week instead of always sticking with the same ones, but I just went with some of my favorite combos for this color-changing gif of her. : )

Hope you enjoy! (And yes, it's actually an OC of mine for once instead of fanart. GASP.)

Also, this is an example of my "chibi" work. I do change chibi styles sometimes, but I default to this one or something sort of like it a lot of the time.


----------



## Hyoshido

Looks interesting! But that's what I say to most of your artwork since your art is really unique!
I swear, I can't not sound like a suck-up if I tried ;-;

I've heard alot about Ragnarok and stuff like Maplestory, I've only been on Maplestory and that was years and years back, How's Ragnarok like?


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Looks interesting! But that's what I say to most of your artwork since your art is really unique!
> I swear, I can't not sound like a suck-up if I tried ;-;
> 
> I've heard alot about Ragnarok and stuff like Maplestory, I've only been on Maplestory and that was years and years back, How's Ragnarok like?



Hey, no worries about how you sound! To be honest, I'm really grateful for your feedback and that you enjoy what I have to share. I've felt a bit out of place here since I joined, being on the older side and because I don't offer shops for my art and stuff. It's nice to be accepted around here just for being yourself and sharing what you do. And you've been doing that since I started, so I really do appreciate it. Aside from you and a little handful of others who have been excellent and friendly people, I honestly probably would have left by now, for lack of fitting in.

Anyway, as far as RO goes, it's one of the only "still alive" pixel-based MMORPGs that's still going and still getting pretty timely updates from its mother country (Korea). I've always loved RPG-elements with class systems, hunting monsters, learning skills, etc. And there's a lot to like about the game, in my opinion. I used to play on the official servers years and years ago, but I've since gone to private servers. I actually just recently resigned from a Game Master position on one of the biggest RO private servers in the world (DreamerRO), which I held for two years. It was just too much stress and dealing with irate players who expect the answer to every problem even if you can't fix it, just because you're a staff member. I did enjoy it while it lasted, though. I ran a guild on RO, and it's a fantastic game for socializing and making friends with people around the world. I'm sure it won't be too long before I pick it up again.

If you don't like working in groups, though, the game is generally pretty solo-able, too. It takes some getting used to if you're not accustomed to the mechanics, but it's one of those MMOs that are easy to get addicted to, IMO.

Here's a gif I made from the game, to give you a small idea of how it looks:


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Hey, no worries about how you sound! To be honest, I'm really grateful for your feedback and that you enjoy what I have to share. I've felt a bit out of place here since I joined, being on the older side and because I don't offer shops for my art and stuff. It's nice to be accepted around here just for being yourself and sharing what you do. And you've been doing that since I started, so I really do appreciate it. Aside from you and a little handful of others who have been excellent and friendly people, I honestly probably would have left by now, for lack of fitting in.
> 
> Anyway, as far as RO goes, it's one of the only "still alive" pixel-based MMORPGs that's still going and still getting pretty timely updates from its mother country (Korea). I've always loved RPG-elements with class systems, hunting monsters, learning skills, etc. And there's a lot to like about the game, in my opinion. I used to play on the official servers years and years ago, but I've since gone to private servers. I actually just recently resigned from a Game Master position on one of the biggest RO private servers in the world (DreamerRO), which I held for two years. It was just too much stress and dealing with irate players who expect the answer to every problem even if you can't fix it, just because you're a staff member. I did enjoy it while it lasted, though. I ran a guild on RO, and it's a fantastic game for socializing and making friends with people around the world. I'm sure it won't be too long before I pick it up again.
> 
> If you don't like working in groups, though, the game is generally pretty solo-able, too. It takes some getting used to if you're not accustomed to the mechanics, but it's one of those MMOs that are easy to get addicted to, IMO.
> 
> Here's a gif I made from the game, to give you a small idea of how it looks:


Yeah that's true, I still don't feel like I belong here though haha ;-;
I'm glad to have helped you feel welcome around here though!

Ah so you play on Private servers? I used to play a few for something called "Fiesta Online" dunno if you heard of it but I liked the game alot but I aint played for awhile as Team Fortress 2 has taken my time...along with Smash Brothers when it comes out.
I used to work as a "CL" (Community Leader) on a Fiesta Online private server though so I know what it's like to be bothered by constant players D':

I'm not actually super fond of guilds in general, I feel they can get too dramatic and it can just be really annoying but they can be handy for things I couldn't do alone.

That sounds great, I used to solo as a "Cleric" on the official Fiesta Online servers although so it WAS tough...but I did like it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Yeah that's true, I still don't feel like I belong here though haha ;-;
> I'm glad to have helped you feel welcome around here though!
> 
> Ah so you play on Private servers? I used to play a few for something called "Fiesta Online" dunno if you heard of it but I liked the game alot but I aint played for awhile as Team Fortress 2 has taken my time...along with Smash Brothers when it comes out.
> I used to work as a "CL" (Community Leader) on a Fiesta Online private server though so I know what it's like to be bothered by constant players D':
> 
> I'm not actually super fond of guilds in general, I feel they can get too dramatic and it can just be really annoying but they can be handy for things I couldn't do alone.
> 
> That sounds great, I used to solo as a "Cleric" on the official Fiesta Online servers although so it WAS tough...but I did like it.



I guess that in the end, belonging is a state of mind. And if I don't feel that I belong yet, I suppose I'll just have to keep on trying. lol Can't expect people to do it for me, after all.

I did play on Private servers, yeah. Since I quit a few weeks ago, I haven't played. I'm sure I'll end up going back to it when I have time someday. I haven't heart of Fiesta Online, though. I generally fit well with the healing classes, but I enjoy hunters, knights, wizards... pretty much anything aside from a few classes I never cared for much (like thieves and assassins).


----------



## Amissapanda

For my 100th post! I _did_ say I was going to attempt drawing my dog as an _Animal Crossing_ villager...







Name: Dante
Sex: Male
Type: Wolf (American Eskimo Dog)
Personality: Jock (sporty, spunky, energetic, playful, and friendly! But he's a bit hot-headed and very over-protective of his friends. He's also prone to fainting/flopping down anywhere for an impromptu nap from overtaxing himself without proper rest.)
Shirt: Deep-blue Tee
Birthday: January 14th (Capricorn)
Music: K.K. House
Likes: Jogging, playing tennis, running errands, bug catching, singing loudly and badly, being complimented, cuddling, sunny and snowy weather.
Dislikes: Mushrooms, getting wet (on rainy days, he is often indoors most of the day), megaphones (he can hear you just fine without that, darnit!), getting ignored by villagers/mayor.
Accessory (sometimes worn): Bandage
Home furniture: Blue striped mixed with a few regal pieces.
Catchphrase: "Throw it!"

I might enter him in the 'create a villager' contest, but I dunno yet. Either way, I had loads of fun with him and he's inspired from my musings in my thread about our own pets as AC villagers.


----------



## Hyoshido

Aw, I bet your pooch is really cute! considering he came out as a really adorable design for a villager.
I miss my dogs now sob



Amissapanda said:


> I guess that in the end, belonging is a state of mind. And if I don't feel that I belong yet, I suppose I'll just have to keep on trying. lol Can't expect people to do it for me, after all.
> 
> I did play on Private servers, yeah. Since I quit a few weeks ago, I haven't played. I'm sure I'll end up going back to it when I have time someday. I haven't heart of Fiesta Online, though. I generally fit well with the healing classes, but I enjoy hunters, knights, wizards... pretty much anything aside from a few classes I never cared for much (like thieves and assassins).


I've tried, I don't think many people want me around here but eh, can't say I didn't try Dx

I used to be addicted to the Fiesta ones, hype ran out though so eh!
Fiesta online is a 3D MMORPG, It's pretty much P2W though :I

Yeah, I prefer being an assist, I just find it really fun while others don't D':


----------



## Shirohibiki

so i dont see any of my posts in this thread previously
so
your art is absolutely adorable, i love it! <3 i hope to see more! :]


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Aw, I bet your pooch is really cute! considering he came out as a really adorable design for a villager.
> I miss my dogs now sob
> 
> 
> I've tried, I don't think many people want me around here but eh, can't say I didn't try Dx
> 
> I used to be addicted to the Fiesta ones, hype ran out though so eh!
> Fiesta online is a 3D MMORPG, It's pretty much P2W though :I
> 
> Yeah, I prefer being an assist, I just find it really fun while others don't D':



I can say without any bias whatsoever... yes, he is super-adorable. Hahaha. Eskies are gorgeous dogs. Pure white, long coats, almost a lion-ish mane in front, adorable little faces, and big bushy tails that curl up. Thanks, though! I've been wanting to draw him as one, but I kept hesitating since I suck at drawing animals. It was fun, regardless. And it's sorta helping me get a little bit of a feel for AC villagers in my own style.

I don't think it's a matter of people not wanting you around. It just seems that, honestly, this place is a huge popularity contest where people will post new topics for every little thing and bump their topics like crazy just to be seen over others. And I guess that's to be expected, given how many kids are around here. I mean, people are clambering for others to draw their OCs/Mayor/etc, even when they already have a dozen+ people who did them for them already. I honestly don't understand why people create OCs a lot when they don't draw or just want other people to do it for them. But anyway, that's just my take on it. I don't care about any popularity thing here or I'd put up and art shop and draw these OCs/mayors that have been drawn endless times. I only made an exception for the nice people who gave me a lot of my dream villagers. But that's it. Otherwise, I really want no part of that. I'll update with my art here and those who want to see it can see it, and those who don't or ignore whoever won't draw things for them can just be on their way. Most of my friends are on tumblr, anyway. I don't really expect to make many here and I'm more worried that on a site like this, friendship would be artificial in the sense of 'friends' wanting to get something out of me. I've dealt with enough of that on other sites. I'll continue to share my works, though. If there's even just one or two people that enjoy them, that's enough for me.

Anyway, I've never really been one for the 3D MMORPGs. I tried a few of them, but I wasn't a fan. I prefer the 2D like RO. It's just more comfortable for me, I guess. That said, support was actually a pretty popular role in RO. I think the first level 99 way back during RO's first days was a priest character. I've generally felt comfortable with support, as I suppose that's just what I feel the most comfortable with. But like I said, I enjoy an array of classes and roles, so it's fun to experiment.



Shirohibiki said:


> so i dont see any of my posts in this thread previously
> so
> your art is absolutely adorable, i love it! <3 i hope to see more! :]



Thank you. : ) I'm glad that you like it! I will most certainly be posting more to share. Hope you enjoy it~


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I can say without any bias whatsoever... yes, he is super-adorable. Hahaha. Eskies are gorgeous dogs. Pure white, long coats, almost a lion-ish mane in front, adorable little faces, and big bushy tails that curl up. Thanks, though! I've been wanting to draw him as one, but I kept hesitating since I suck at drawing animals. It was fun, regardless. And it's sorta helping me get a little bit of a feel for AC villagers in my own style.
> 
> I don't think it's a matter of people not wanting you around. It just seems that, honestly, this place is a huge popularity contest where people will post new topics for every little thing and bump their topics like crazy just to be seen over others. And I guess that's to be expected, given how many kids are around here. I mean, people are clambering for others to draw their OCs/Mayor/etc, even when they already have a dozen+ people who did them for them already. I honestly don't understand why people create OCs a lot when they don't draw or just want other people to do it for them. But anyway, that's just my take on it. I don't care about any popularity thing here or I'd put up and art shop and draw these OCs/mayors that have been drawn endless times. I only made an exception for the nice people who gave me a lot of my dream villagers. But that's it. Otherwise, I really want no part of that. I'll update with my art here and those who want to see it can see it, and those who don't or ignore whoever won't draw things for them can just be on their way. Most of my friends are on tumblr, anyway. I don't really expect to make many here and I'm more worried that on a site like this, friendship would be artificial in the sense of 'friends' wanting to get something out of me. I've dealt with enough of that on other sites. I'll continue to share my works, though. If there's even just one or two people that enjoy them, that's enough for me.
> 
> Anyway, I've never really been one for the 3D MMORPGs. I tried a few of them, but I wasn't a fan. I prefer the 2D like RO. It's just more comfortable for me, I guess. That said, support was actually a pretty popular role in RO. I think the first level 99 way back during RO's first days was a priest character. I've generally felt comfortable with support, as I suppose that's just what I feel the most comfortable with. But like I said, I enjoy an array of classes and roles, so it's fun to experiment.


Considering you say you don't feel comfy drawing animals, you did a superb job and would love to see what else you can do with other animals to villagers in the future!

There's a buncha "popular" people on the forum and they get attention like something chronic, I just seemed to be backhanded from the community and seem I'm not even part of the forums existence, but ayy, as long as I have even one person to talk with, it's not so bothering!

I know what you mean with the threads :I there's just so many of them now and I'm sort of ashamed because I have my own request thread and all...But eh, I'm not crazy mad for OC's like 90% of the threads are, I'd just like to say I'm not here to mooch any possible commissions by constantly throwing compliments at your work but because I really enjoy the work you produce and the proper responses you give in return, it's really nice to know not everyone here is dull minded.

Yeah, 3D MMORPG's can be annoying, I only stuck to Fiesta since I had been playing awhile (forcefully) with my friend, Cleric being my starting class.

I have played stuff like Archers and Mages but I am more...useful as a healer of sorts.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Considering you say you don't feel comfy drawing animals, you did a superb job and would love to see what else you can do with other animals to villagers in the future!
> 
> There's a buncha "popular" people on the forum and they get attention like something chronic, I just seemed to be backhanded from the community and seem I'm not even part of the forums existence, but ayy, as long as I have even one person to talk with, it's not so bothering!
> 
> I know what you mean with the threads :I there's just so many of them now and I'm sort of ashamed because I have my own request thread and all...But eh, I'm not crazy mad for OC's like 90% of the threads are, I'd just like to say I'm not here to mooch any possible commissions by constantly throwing compliments at your work but because I really enjoy the work you produce and the proper responses you give in return, it's really nice to know not everyone here is dull minded.
> 
> Yeah, 3D MMORPG's can be annoying, I only stuck to Fiesta since I had been playing awhile (forcefully) with my friend, Cleric being my starting class.
> 
> I have played stuff like Archers and Mages but I am more...useful as a healer of sorts.



Haha, well, I might have gotten a little more "lucky" in terms of drawing an animal that I literally see every day. The only thing I've gotten slightly better at drawing over the last few years is ducks, and even then, that's a very specific anime style that I was learning it from. My attempts at ACTUAL ANIMALS are atrocious. I'm definitely not the sort of person who can pull of realism/semi-realism very well. 

Eh, I'm not here to point fingers at anyone or anything. Rather, I just see it as a reason that I'm not likely to fit in here. I support the other artists here with feedback, but most people aren't interested in talking unless you're selling/buying. I have no desire to be part of a popular crowd or do things for popular people for attention. And I kind of roll my eyes at how complaining on this site somehow gets people to rush to give you exactly what you want. It doesn't work that way on most other sites out there, so they're going to get a rough wake up call outside of this place. Guilt-trips are like the number one thing that I can't handle and won't stand for. If someone tries to make me feel guilty for not giving them what they want/expect, I'm done. 

As far as the threads go, at least you keep yours contained to a thread and not a new thread for each "new OC" or "new character" or "new request". That is the most useless reason to make new topics. You just include it in your first one instead of bumping tons of separate topics. That makes people look like they're digging for more attention and I don't know how the other artists here feel, but for me, it's a huge no-no. But thanks for letting me know, I appreciate that. I noticed that ever since I started being more vocal, a number of people here don't associate with me anymore. But I'm the kind of woman that speaks her mind, so I don't regret it. I tried to do something site-wise about it, so it's not empty complaining. I just never heard back from any of my questions/concerns to the site/staff on the matter.

Truth be told, I've been thinking of making a topic here for art feedback in general. As in, people post with something they'd like to show off that ISN'T related to "draw my oc/mayor!" stuff and other people's characters that have been drawn tons of times, but just their general art, _their_ OCs, and what _they_ like to do. Kind of like an artist support group, you could say. But I also fear it being spammed with things like "hey I want lots of feedback on my 12 three-minute drawings!" and stuff like that. I'm still tossing the idea around.

Well, we all have our character/class niches. And it's always best to stick to what you're good at and comfortable with.


----------



## Amissapanda

And, of course, some art to post tonight! I'll go ahead and post two for a change.






This one is a grown-up Lucas from the game _Mother 3_. I titled it something like "Remember Yesterday". (Don't worry, I won't drop any spoilers here.) I just tend to like drawing some "what ifs" for younger characters growing up and conceptualizing what they might look like later in life. Lucas was really fun to do that with. I like thinking that despite his hardships in life, he grows up to be an optimistic person with a smile to offer anyone.










And then there's this one. It's _Princess Tutu_ fanart, which I do a lot of, but kind of like a "short story" in art form. I like to do these types of short wordless comics sometimes, since what I focus on a lot in my art is emotion and expression. And practicing getting that across without the use of dialogue can be a challenge, but also a lot of fun. I added a caption to this on tumblr when I posted it that was something like this: "Hold your head up, princess. For in my heart, there is only you."

I've done a number of things like this, and most of them are just as romantic/sappy. : P Let's just say, if you haven't caught on to the fact that I love doing romance stuff, it'll sink in very soon. Hahaha.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, well, I might have gotten a little more "lucky" in terms of drawing an animal that I literally see every day. The only thing I've gotten slightly better at drawing over the last few years is ducks, and even then, that's a very specific anime style that I was learning it from. My attempts at ACTUAL ANIMALS are atrocious. I'm definitely not the sort of person who can pull of realism/semi-realism very well.
> 
> Eh, I'm not here to point fingers at anyone or anything. Rather, I just see it as a reason that I'm not likely to fit in here. I support the other artists here with feedback, but most people aren't interested in talking unless you're selling/buying. I have no desire to be part of a popular crowd or do things for popular people for attention. And I kind of roll my eyes at how complaining on this site somehow gets people to rush to give you exactly what you want. It doesn't work that way on most other sites out there, so they're going to get a rough wake up call outside of this place. Guilt-trips are like the number one thing that I can't handle and won't stand for. If someone tries to make me feel guilty for not giving them what they want/expect, I'm done.
> 
> As far as the threads go, at least you keep yours contained to a thread and not a new thread for each "new OC" or "new character" or "new request". That is the most useless reason to make new topics. You just include it in your first one instead of bumping tons of separate topics. That makes people look like they're digging for more attention and I don't know how the other artists here feel, but for me, it's a huge no-no. But thanks for letting me know, I appreciate that. I noticed that ever since I started being more vocal, a number of people here don't associate with me anymore. But I'm the kind of woman that speaks her mind, so I don't regret it. I tried to do something site-wise about it, so it's not empty complaining. I just never heard back from any of my questions/concerns to the site/staff on the matter.
> 
> Truth be told, I've been thinking of making a topic here for art feedback in general. As in, people post with something they'd like to show off that ISN'T related to "draw my oc/mayor!" stuff and other people's characters that have been drawn tons of times, but just their general art, _their_ OCs, and what _they_ like to do. Kind of like an artist support group, you could say. But I also fear it being spammed with things like "hey I want lots of feedback on my 12 three-minute drawings!" and stuff like that. I'm still tossing the idea around.
> 
> Well, we all have our character/class niches. And it's always best to stick to what you're good at and comfortable with.


I can understand that, drawing a realistic dog would be really really difficult (The furrrrrrr) compared to a more cartoon like style.

I guess none of us really need to attempt to properly fit in if we're happy with what we're posting for, You seem happy with what you're posting around here and that's a great thing to know, It's just a shame you can't feel really comfortable without someone saying "Are you selling ur art lol" but I guess that's bound to happen with such nice pieces you do come out with.
About people complaining, I agree, It seems people who have like "Draw my Mayor!!!" and probably such text as "I'll pay alot!!!" usually get answered first because it seems they're somewhat begging for art for their virtual characters of what they want but they don't "need" it.

Ugh, guilt-trips are the worst and I wouldn't blame you, I just hope nobody treats you like such because that honestly wouldn't be fair on you in general.

Heh, you're right there, I just update the first post of my thread if I have anything new to be like drawn, I'd add another two but I'd actually need them drawn first since they're kinda more custom but I'll be patient for that.
Honestly, I've been seeing more single threads happening more often, especially by this user and it's quite a handful, especially shocked how they haven't been dealt with or anything of the sorts of how many threads they constantly make regarding art, obviously this isn't just based on one user but quite a few "Draw my OC's!" and "Draw my friends OC's!" threads that have been happening waaaaay too much.
Honestly, I'm pretty sure some people here just love to request art of their busty anime chicks/OC's for forum attention too, I'd rather draw an obese person than to promote their popularity.
Also there's some specific members I've seen post in various art threads that HAVE people selling their art and they'll compliment it like heck, kind of ironic they don't post in yours because it's not up for sale to a couple of people who probably have over 30 drawings of their OC's and "NEED" more, just alot of silliness if you ask me.

Honestly, you're a rad person to talk to so there's no way that I'd be like another person around here and just use you for art (I mean, Ok, I'd really like to BUY a piece of art from you but there's no way I'd ever beg for a free piece)
And wow really? I actually thought your voice was pretty sweet sounding from your stream, who'd wanna ditch you out for just talking? That's pretty silly of them to be honest D:
I'm glad you do, you sound strong with what you do and say and that's really great to hear!

Honestly, people like us could be considered really obscure to the rest of the forum because we don't "post" like they do and that's personally why we'd get ignored very easily.
It's really not fair for us at all, we just want to share what we think about things to other users and blam, ignored because we aren't constantly making **** jokes or semi-flirting with eachother.
"LOL UR MY WAIFU" it's like...really? I only joke about that stuff but some people seem really serious about it lol.

I think I've seen a thread like that before awhile ago, can't remember though but I think it'd be really great to have one made by you because you really know how to give people tips on how to improve or just small minor things to change in pieces of art.
I too would fear the effortless MS Paint drawings of "SANIC HEGHOG" being spamming around and jokingly saying "lol I did art lolol" I'm no artist but damn, I'd never swoop that low y'know?
I still think it'd be a nice thing to do but ayy, completely your choice at the end of the day but I support the idea!

Too damn straight, the only thing I hate being a Cleric for is if you don't keep pocketing one player with heals and they goddamn rage so hard because you've let them get a bit injured because you're trying to keep your other party members alive too, It really annoys me!



Amissapanda said:


> And, of course, some art to post tonight! I'll go ahead and post two for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a grown-up Lucas from the game _Mother 3_. I titled it something like "Remember Yesterday". (Don't worry, I won't drop any spoilers here.) I just tend to like drawing some "what ifs" for younger characters growing up and conceptualizing what they might look like later in life. Lucas was really fun to do that with. I like thinking that despite his hardships in life, he grows up to be an optimistic person with a smile to offer anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's this one. It's _Princess Tutu_ fanart, which I do a lot of, but kind of like a "short story" in art form. I like to do these types of short wordless comics sometimes, since what I focus on a lot in my art is emotion and expression. And practicing getting that across without the use of dialogue can be a challenge, but also a lot of fun. I added a caption to this on tumblr when I posted it that was something like this: "Hold your head up, princess. For in my heart, there is only you."
> 
> I've done a number of things like this, and most of them are just as romantic/sappy. : P Let's just say, if you haven't caught on to the fact that I love doing romance stuff, it'll sink in very soon. Hahaha.


Lucas looks great! Really nice to know you'd like to give the guy a really happy ending from what I've heard about Mother 3, I like the whole idea of the concept you're working with some characters having what if lives after their games.

While I haven't seen Princess Tutu, your art relating to the anime is really sweet and you always make the characters really sweet looking, it's really good and while I'm not super duper fond of much animes these days, I'd still like to see more drawings from you from whatever animes you do.

And aw, you sound like a really passionate woman with all this romance, your man must really love that about you (well...I ASSUME you have a boyfriend at the very least)
It's really cute nonetheless, you always make romantic art look nice.

wow this is like the longest post I've ever done on here, you're making me post really long posts! I'm not complaining or anything since I really don't mind it!


----------



## pengutango

I knew that a bunch of those pics looked super familiar, but took me a second to remember since I'm rusty with anime. 

I keep meaning to watch Princess tutu, but I keep slacking. XD I've heard that the series has a slow start, but gets better as it precedes? I tend to give series 2-3 episode trial run. If it doesn't catch my interest, I just move on.

Your art is cute. Can't wait to see what else you throw out here. Lil sad that you don't do requests, but it's completely understandable.   

The palette challenge ones are neat. Probably won't work for graphics, but it'd be interesting to try. XD Where did you find that challenge?


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I can understand that, drawing a realistic dog would be really really difficult (The furrrrrrr) compared to a more cartoon like style.
> 
> I guess none of us really need to attempt to properly fit in if we're happy with what we're posting for, You seem happy with what you're posting around here and that's a great thing to know, It's just a shame you can't feel really comfortable without someone saying "Are you selling ur art lol" but I guess that's bound to happen with such nice pieces you do come out with.
> About people complaining, I agree, It seems people who have like "Draw my Mayor!!!" and probably such text as "I'll pay alot!!!" usually get answered first because it seems they're somewhat begging for art for their virtual characters of what they want but they don't "need" it.
> 
> Ugh, guilt-trips are the worst and I wouldn't blame you, I just hope nobody treats you like such because that honestly wouldn't be fair on you in general.
> 
> Heh, you're right there, I just update the first post of my thread if I have anything new to be like drawn, I'd add another two but I'd actually need them drawn first since they're kinda more custom but I'll be patient for that.
> Honestly, I've been seeing more single threads happening more often, especially by this user and it's quite a handful, especially shocked how they haven't been dealt with or anything of the sorts of how many threads they constantly make regarding art, obviously this isn't just based on one user but quite a few "Draw my OC's!" and "Draw my friends OC's!" threads that have been happening waaaaay too much.
> Honestly, I'm pretty sure some people here just love to request art of their busty anime chicks/OC's for forum attention too, I'd rather draw an obese person than to promote their popularity.
> Also there's some specific members I've seen post in various art threads that HAVE people selling their art and they'll compliment it like heck, kind of ironic they don't post in yours because it's not up for sale to a couple of people who probably have over 30 drawings of their OC's and "NEED" more, just alot of silliness if you ask me.
> 
> Honestly, you're a rad person to talk to so there's no way that I'd be like another person around here and just use you for art (I mean, Ok, I'd really like to BUY a piece of art from you but there's no way I'd ever beg for a free piece)
> And wow really? I actually thought your voice was pretty sweet sounding from your stream, who'd wanna ditch you out for just talking? That's pretty silly of them to be honest D:
> I'm glad you do, you sound strong with what you do and say and that's really great to hear!
> 
> Honestly, people like us could be considered really obscure to the rest of the forum because we don't "post" like they do and that's personally why we'd get ignored very easily.
> It's really not fair for us at all, we just want to share what we think about things to other users and blam, ignored because we aren't constantly making **** jokes or semi-flirting with eachother.
> "LOL UR MY WAIFU" it's like...really? I only joke about that stuff but some people seem really serious about it lol.
> 
> I think I've seen a thread like that before awhile ago, can't remember though but I think it'd be really great to have one made by you because you really know how to give people tips on how to improve or just small minor things to change in pieces of art.
> I too would fear the effortless MS Paint drawings of "SANIC HEGHOG" being spamming around and jokingly saying "lol I did art lolol" I'm no artist but damn, I'd never swoop that low y'know?
> I still think it'd be a nice thing to do but ayy, completely your choice at the end of the day but I support the idea!
> 
> Too damn straight, the only thing I hate being a Cleric for is if you don't keep pocketing one player with heals and they goddamn rage so hard because you've let them get a bit injured because you're trying to keep your other party members alive too, It really annoys me!
> 
> 
> Lucas looks great! Really nice to know you'd like to give the guy a really happy ending from what I've heard about Mother 3, I like the whole idea of the concept you're working with some characters having what if lives after their games.
> 
> While I haven't seen Princess Tutu, your art relating to the anime is really sweet and you always make the characters really sweet looking, it's really good and while I'm not super duper fond of much animes these days, I'd still like to see more drawings from you from whatever animes you do.
> 
> And aw, you sound like a really passionate woman with all this romance, your man must really love that about you (well...I ASSUME you have a boyfriend at the very least)
> It's really cute nonetheless, you always make romantic art look nice.
> 
> wow this is like the longest post I've ever done on here, you're making me post really long posts! I'm not complaining or anything since I really don't mind it!



Haha, I do tend to write pretty long posts, myself. So it's no problem.

Realism when working off of an actual reference can be do-able, but when I'm trying to work out something right off the top of my head, I can't call up details correctly or align features and shading the way they should be. All in all, realism just isn't a comfortable aspect of art for me, but I love to see it done by others who do it really well. I can certainly still appreciate it as art--it's just not the art for me.

The begging is the part of it that really gets to me. The fact that people asking for these things actually bump their topics multiple times a day, sometimes even once an hour. And they make sad faces and frowny faces and 'why no one like me' comments if someone doesn't do what they're asking for. And what does that bring? A sudden wave of people coming in to do their requests. It's emotional manipulation and I hate it. Anyone that tries to guilt people into getting what they want should honestly be ashamed of themselves, in my opinion. Same for comments like "well they must like this other thing better because no one wants to do mine", etc. The list goes on. It's a pity party and a popularity contest. The fact that such behavior is rewarded around here is a huge red warning sign to me. There are too many entitled people. I will never feel comfortable opening any sort of shop here.

Yeah, there is unfortunately a lot of people who continually create multiple threads that should have been kept in one. I'm honestly not sure why the mods don't do something about this. I hear the excuse sometimes of "well this site is mostly kids", but then I looked at an age poll and the highest tiers were 15+ to the age of about 21. And at that point, you should definitely know better than to behave like a whiny kid. And this part of the forums says it's for *DISPLAYING THINGS MADE BY YOU*. That is perhaps the most frustrating aspect, for me. These "draw my mayor/OC" threads _don't even belong here_. I've tried to ask the site about the possibility of a sub-forum here for those threads, but I haven't received any reply from staff and others that were either for or against it couldn't point me in the right direction for petitioning it.

Anyway, I'm glad that you enjoy talking to me. And likewise, you're a nice person to talk to. But I need to correct your misinterpretation here: I meant 'speaking my mind' in the sense of typing, not literally my actual voice. Haha. Generally I mean posts like this, where I express discontent with something. A lot of people don't like when people form their own opinions that aren't of the norm or accepted as the norm. That's true for just about anywhere. Nonetheless, I have no plans to change myself. I'm not being rude, but just expressing my opinion and explaining why it's an issue. 

Eh, I don't think of it in terms of 'fairness', because that leads to things like pitying and being butthurt. I see it more from a standpoint of people bending the rules and intentions of specific parts of the forum all for the sake of getting more attention. It's a selfish thing, in my view. And I'm not going to rain my attentions down on people who are used to getting said attention. I don't care whether they ignore me or not. Their prerogative, just like mine is my own.

I might go ahead and make that thread. To avoid extra issues with it, I'll set down some ground rules for the thread to make sure things don't get out of hand. That should regulate it pretty well. And hopefully it'll be a nice place for artists to come and share work unrelated to the requests/commissions from other members here. 

Lol, yeah, that's a constant issue with playing support roles/characters/classes. There's always going to be someone who expects the most attention of your efforts (or multiple people), and if the party fails at something, you'll more than likely get the blame. But that's part of the job class expectations, I suppose. 

Thanks a lot! I won't spoil anything in _Mother 3_, like I said, but I'll just say that Lucas has pretty much had a really hard life at a young age. The story for the game is super great, though. Definitely one of my favorites ever. I suppose when things reach you on those levels, that's why we do fanworks in the first place. I develop strong attachments to characters and stories and they stick with me for many years to come.

Aww, thanks. Haha. Actually, the anime comes off as cute, but it gets pretty dark. I am pretty driven by one of the relationships in the series, if not because it just took me by surprise and developed so well that I couldn't help but become enamoured with the idea of them. I have tons of PT art and I'll probably be sharing lots more. It's currently the 'pairing week' for that relationship that I adore, and I'm running it with my friends on tumblr/Deviant Art. It's a load of fun.

Nah, I don't have a boyfriend/husband or anything like that. I'm sort of getting to know someone in my area, but we're strictly at e-mail stage, as I'm really shy in person and don't warm up to people quickly. That said, it's not so strange to be single. I don't mind being single, either. There's nothing to be ashamed of with it, as some people like to think. Sometimes, you just haven't found the right someone yet or just aren't that interested. For me, it's a little of both.

And here's a long post right back at'cha. lol

Pengutango: I'll save your response for another reply, since this message is huge enough as is.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> -Snip-


We should actually do these discussions on Skype...well, they'll probably be just as long but obviously cut up into breaks haha D':
But we're cool so we can do long posts \o/
Yeah that's a good view on the art style in general, I was just never a fan of any realistic things when I used to draw but it's surely a breeze for someone who's mastered it.

I bump my topic a couple times a day ;-; but only when it goes off the first page!
I've never felt I've came across as begging but I have sounded like I've been asking for alot of art, but I never break it to the limits of what most users can be like in this section.
But ofcourse, the people who bump their topics even less than 2 hours are considered spamming and even the forum rules say to try to avoid bumping any of your topics too much so other topics can get noticed too.
But ayy, most people won't consider it as an actual thing aslong as they get their OC's drawn but people like you will have a really hard time trying to set that thing straight because who knows will just come in the thread saying some random bullcrap anyways.
I'm glad you're not opening a shop because you'll find it much easier to express yourself in general with your art thread, your replies to me are even expressing yourself to amounts some users wouldn't even be able to experience

I will admit, I do get annoyed with people who have art drawn for them all the time and then there's people like me who barely get the chance, but I won't make it a serious problem as I'm not going to sell my soul for a piece of art, even if it was by the best artist in the world but it can tick me off.

There are various users I would name who make threads often about drawing OC's or Mayors but it's against the rules for me to create some sort of list so ahwell, but I'd gladly be able to tell you a bunch of people to look out for incase you were to ever make some sort of shop or auction in the future.
It's a shame there's young people these days who still act like they're 12 but young-in's these days are spoilt compared to years ago, but I guess we can't really force back those times to a new audience but I really do hate that whole "there's alot of kids on the site" excuse, there's a bunch of oldies on here so ffs guise.

I agree on that and I wish there was another section for these request threads or atleast something similar to the Design request thread in the Able Sisters section, it'd be alot cleaner and there would be more threads dedicated to threads like yours...but I guess your point won't ever get across because of the amount of users who'd just down it out.

Yeah, there isn't alot of users here I can just sit down and have a good chat with anymore but you prove otherwise.
Oh goodness, sorry about that! I always forget the differences with those statements in general, silly me ;-;

Yeah, it's really hard to get opinions out there anymore because people just literally have a million excuses to prove you wrong in every single way possible compared to their opinions, it really makes me sick when I'm not even to share my point without someone being a complete ass about it.
Also yes, don't ever change yourself, you're wonderful as you are!

I see what you mean, It's like they just be bad on purpose to get that attention on a thread like the one you're willing to make but I guess it can't be avoid if people insist of being complete asswipes who don't actually care about Art in general...just a shame it can't be avoided but we have to live with it.

I hope it comes out really well if you make it ofcourse, wouldn't want to see it sink because of people probably attempting to use it to their advantages of them getting art, just hoping people are willing to listen to what you say on that thread.

Haha, I just never revive them if they would be a complete ass about things...I mean I got kicked out of parties for it but I'm still glad to have some sort of honor? idk but I'm glad you agree.

I did know that Lucas has had a bad life as a a kiddo (Goddamn memes already ruined it for me for his family) but I do love the take on a happier future for him, it really came out great and I'm glad for the creativity behind it.

Oh really? seems really unexpected and cool at the same time, It's not a thing I'd probably end up watching but it surely does sound like fun things happen with the sudden turn to dark, Reminds me of Kirby actually, if you know what I mean?

Oh dang really? well I'm sure you'll find a great guy with your attitude because it's really hard to actually find a lady such as yourself wandering around (just so you're aware, I'm not trying to flirt!)
But it's nice to hear you've met someone rad, I dunno why but Shy people usually turn out to be the best type of people? weird right?

But I know what you mean about the feelings, I've had that alot so I aint exactly tried to make a move onto any women I like.

another long post yay ;3;


----------



## gnoixaim

So I'm going to chime in and say something because I feel like many users are being attacked here (even though there aren't any names being mentioned) - but it's pretty obvious of who they are. I admit, I do love getting art - whether it is of my OC or my Mayors. And I do try to obtain art when users open a shop/request thread because....why not? They're opening up for requests/shop, so obviously they should know what they're getting themselves into - especially during this art craze time on TBT. Am I not allowed to purchase/submit a request because I already have art of my OC/Mayor? It's like saying, you can't buy anymore candy bars when you've already bought one once before in your life. It's not my fault your request didn't get chosen over mine, the artist/OP has their right to do whatever they want. 

No offense Hyogo, but you're sort of being a hypocrite of quite a few things you're saying. I'm not going to mention specifics, but you are. I don't want to start any issues, but it seriously does irritate me that you "have a list of people" you can give to Amissapanda - because I already know I'm on your "ban" list.

Anyways - you have wonderful art Amissapanda. And there seriously isn't enough support role players in the world of MMO's, they're like non-existent anymore ;/


----------



## Hyoshido

actually nvm, I don't wanna cause any arguments in this thread.

Speak to me in PM if you wanna discuss my "hypocrite" comments I'm not aware of.


----------



## Amissapanda

gnoixaim said:


> So I'm going to chime in and say something because I feel like many users are being attacked here (even though there aren't any names being mentioned) - but it's pretty obvious of who they are. I admit, I do love getting art - whether it is of my OC or my Mayors. And I do try to obtain art when users open a shop/request thread because....why not? They're opening up for requests/shop, so obviously they should know what they're getting themselves into - especially during this art craze time on TBT. Am I not allowed to purchase/submit a request because I already have art of my OC/Mayor? It's like saying, you can't buy anymore candy bars when you've already bought one once before in your life. It's not my fault your request didn't get chosen over mine, the artist/OP has their right to do whatever they want.
> 
> No offense Hyogo, but you're sort of being a hypocrite of quite a few things you're saying. I'm not going to mention specifics, but you are. I don't want to start any issues, but it seriously does irritate me that you "have a list of people" you can give to Amissapanda - because I already know I'm on your "ban" list.
> 
> Anyways - you have wonderful art Amissapanda. And there seriously isn't enough support role players in the world of MMO's, they're like non-existent anymore ;/



It's perfectly fine for people to get art done from shops and request threads. That wasn't even what I was implying if that wasn't clear - it's that people make multiple threads for people TO draw their OC/Mayor. And in my opinion, given what The Museum says it's for, those kinds of threads do not even belong here. And yet, that's what floods this section. I support the artists, but I literally had to go back dozens and dozens of pages to find old artists from here that had since been buried over constantly bumped "Draw my mayor/OC" threads. And people are seriously making multiple threads for THOSE threads, like "draw this specific OC for me" instead of just adding it into the same thread. 

Anyway, I have not pointed fingers at anyone. This is a general concern of mine of what feels like abuse of the Museum itself to be used for what it isn't supposed to be for, according to what the site description says. But I'm not talking about artists who put up threads to sell their stuff and people who buy from them. That's much different, because it's not a thread that is basically being bumped to beg people to draw something for them. As an artist myself, I find that kind of thing incredibly off-putting and I don't see why it's in a forum section for "displaying things created by you". 

But thank you, anyway. I hope I clarified my stance on all of this, as I never meant to "attack" anyone, but to express displeasure for this part of the forum being most widely used for something it doesn't even say it's for. This section feels less about the artists and more about people wanting things from them---which SHOULD be taken to the artist's shops (which some do, and I'm very glad for that). It's just sad to see that the most bumped topics here are not even art threads.


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> I knew that a bunch of those pics looked super familiar, but took me a second to remember since I'm rusty with anime.
> 
> I keep meaning to watch Princess tutu, but I keep slacking. XD I've heard that the series has a slow start, but gets better as it precedes? I tend to give series 2-3 episode trial run. If it doesn't catch my interest, I just move on.
> 
> Your art is cute. Can't wait to see what else you throw out here. Lil sad that you don't do requests, but it's completely understandable.
> 
> The palette challenge ones are neat. Probably won't work for graphics, but it'd be interesting to try. XD Where did you find that challenge?



I was hooked from the start of _Princess Tutu_, personally, but I guess some could consider it a slow start. It's very unique and each episode has relevance to the plot - there are literally no "filler" episodes or the like. I can't say whether or not it would grab your attention, though. I don't know you personally, so I don't know what you look for in anime or what catches your attention, etc. I mean, I'll sing its praises until the cows come home, but that doesn't mean I expect it to be everyone's cup of teat. It's unabashedly feminine, but there's nothing 'weak' or 'uninteresting' about something feminine, in my opinion. It's pretty sad how some people use that term as a synonym for 'bad'. 

Thank you, though! I have plenty of art to share, and when I have time, I'm sure I'll be doing lots of new art. I never can stay away from it for long, as it's the hobby I enjoy the most out of anything. 

I found the palette challenge both on plurk (a sort of social networking place) and tumblr. It's probably more common to find on tumblr. If you just search for "palette challenge" or the like, you'll find a lot of them. There's tons of different ones circulating around there. I like the one that has around 100 choices of palettes. Gives a lot of different things to work with. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

And a piece of art for the night:






A little unsure Ahiru chibi~

This is a style I play around with sometimes for fun. I got into this panic mode around a year or so ago where I desperately wanted to change my style and tried to force the change really hard. It ultimately made me pretty unhappy and I decided that I should stick with what I'm comfortable with instead of trying to be more "outside of box" and "unique". But I still do like to play with the different styles sometimes for fun, anyway. : )

That and I find chibis to be a good stress reliever. They're cute and fun.


----------



## Amissapanda

Some Zelink from _Skyward Sword_ to suit my mood today.






_Sometimes, you don’t need someone who knows all the right things to say.

Sometimes, the greatest comfort is just to be held with no words at all._


----------



## Hyoshido

Aw, that's adorable!

Whys you feeling bad though?


----------



## Shirohibiki

byoutiful omg
im so in love with your art sobs.......


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Aw, that's adorable!
> 
> Whys you feeling bad though?



Thanks. I like drawing with emotion. That's my key 'selling point' to my art, in my opinion.

As for feeling bad, I'm just having a really bad day. I won't get into all the reasons why. Everyone has bad days, so I'm sure the feelings will pass. Perhaps it might take more than a day or even a few days, but things will get brighter eventually. For now, I'm just not feeling very motivated and trying not to make any stupid decisions about quitting anything as a result. 



Shirohibiki said:


> byoutiful omg
> im so in love with your art sobs.......



Thank you. I'm honored that you enjoy my art.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks. I like drawing with emotion. That's my key 'selling point' to my art, in my opinion.
> 
> As for feeling bad, I'm just having a really bad day. I won't get into all the reasons why. Everyone has bad days, so I'm sure the feelings will pass. Perhaps it might take more than a day or even a few days, but things will get brighter eventually. For now, I'm just not feeling very motivated and trying not to make any stupid decisions about quitting anything as a result.


It makes your art unique so I can see why!

Well if you need a little help, even just a little motivational support, I'm always here to lend a hand or something (Just not a leg because I need those) wouldn't want you quitting anything either D:


----------



## Sepia

Your art really has its own unique feel and style to it.  It takes a long time to develop an individual style recognized as "your own" but I really do see it begginning to emerge in your work. Your style experiments are actually really good. See, a lot of people often think they would like to discover a style of there own and then carry on with just that style. I think a style needs to be developed and improved, plus experimented with. It is just like what you said earlier about perfect not existing. There are still so many things you could experiment with and I think this kind of experimentation will eventually lead to something truly and utterly amazing. So keep experimenting and having fun with different styles, your work is already unique as it is but that doesn't mean it's the end of the road. I'm actually pretty sure you allready know this, you seem very experienced about the art world. I tend to type as I think and I like art conversations like this. 

 I really love the colour pallete things you do. A lot of them seem to add to the emotion you're trying to portray. They are a real asset to your work~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your art really has its own unique feel and style to it.  It takes a long time to develop an individual style recognized as "your own" but I really do see it begginning to emerge in your work. Your style experiments are actually really good. See, a lot of people often think they would like to discover a style of there own and then carry on with just that style. I think a style needs to be developed and improved, plus experimented with. It is just like what you said earlier about perfect not existing. There are still so many things you could experiment with and I think this kind of experimentation will eventually lead to something truly and utterly amazing. So keep experimenting and having fun with different styles, your work is already unique as it is but that doesn't mean it's the end of the road. I'm actually pretty sure you allready know this, you seem very experienced about the art world. I tend to type as I think and I like art conversations like this. 

 I really love the colour pallete things you do. A lot of them seem to add to the emotion you're trying to portray. They are a real asset to your work~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit- Gaah sorry my laptop is funny, it seems as though it posted the same thing twice. Sorry about that. ^^;


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> It makes your art unique so I can see why!
> 
> Well if you need a little help, even just a little motivational support, I'm always here to lend a hand or something (Just not a leg because I need those) wouldn't want you quitting anything either D:



I appreciate the offer, thanks. I'm alright, though. Sometimes you've really just got to pick yourself back up. And that's what I'm aiming to do.



Sepia said:


> Your art really has its own unique feel and style to it.  It takes a long time to develop an individual style recognized as "your own" but I really do see it begginning to emerge in your work. Your style experiments are actually really good. See, a lot of people often think they would like to discover a style of there own and then carry on with just that style. I think a style needs to be developed and improved, plus experimented with. It is just like what you said earlier about perfect not existing. There are still so many things you could experiment with and I think this kind of experimentation will eventually lead to something truly and utterly amazing. So keep experimenting and having fun with different styles, your work is already unique as it is but that doesn't mean it's the end of the road. I'm actually pretty sure you allready know this, you seem very experienced about the art world. I tend to type as I think and I like art conversations like this.
> 
> I really love the colour pallete things you do. A lot of them seem to add to the emotion you're trying to portray. They are a real asset to your work~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Edit- Gaah sorry my laptop is funny, it seems as though it posted the same thing twice. Sorry about that. ^^;



Hey, no worries! I've had similar problems with double-posts on many forums before. Pretty sure it happens to all of us. : )

You're absolutely right. Styles take a lot of time and refining to get down (unless the style is deliberately doodly/scribbly, but that's not really my thing). I guess what frustrates me is that I felt like I haven't grown enough in my style or in my art for the very long amount of time that I've been drawing. I do like to experiment, but I rarely find that a style really "sticks" in practice or reaches a comfortable zone where the style in one drawing and another looks alike. I also have a fear of a style of mine ending up looking too much like someone else's unintentionally. There's just a lot of things to think about and consider when adapting and refining a style. I also fear that spending too much time stressing about it will start to take the fun out of drawing and art, which is certainly the last thing I want. It's a strange crossroads, I guess. I know that art continues to evolve over time, but sometimes you're just not sure what path to take or whether to leave well enough alone.

Anyway, I like conversing about these kinds of things, too. : ) And thank you! Palette challenges are definitely something that I discovered only this year that I really, _really_ enjoy doing. I'm going to continue to experiment a lot with that and expand from my "safe" colors of characters. It really brings an entirely new element to the art, as color can set mood and be very expressive or very subtle. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Amissapanda

I've never done any art of my mayor, so I thought I'd just do a quick doodle of her for fun to conceptualize what she would look like.







I was having a frustrating art night, but after doing a chibi for funsies, I feel less stressed over other stuff not turning out right. So yay for that, at least.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> I was hooked from the start of _Princess Tutu_, personally, but I guess some could consider it a slow start. It's very unique and each episode has relevance to the plot - there are literally no "filler" episodes or the like. I can't say whether or not it would grab your attention, though. I don't know you personally, so I don't know what you look for in anime or what catches your attention, etc. I mean, I'll sing its praises until the cows come home, but that doesn't mean I expect it to be everyone's cup of teat. It's unabashedly feminine, but there's nothing 'weak' or 'uninteresting' about something feminine, in my opinion. It's pretty sad how some people use that term as a synonym for 'bad'.
> 
> Thank you, though! I have plenty of art to share, and when I have time, I'm sure I'll be doing lots of new art. I never can stay away from it for long, as it's the hobby I enjoy the most out of anything.
> 
> I found the palette challenge both on plurk (a sort of social networking place) and tumblr. It's probably more common to find on tumblr. If you just search for "palette challenge" or the like, you'll find a lot of them. There's tons of different ones circulating around there. I like the one that has around 100 choices of palettes. Gives a lot of different things to work with. : )



Yeah, filler can be hit or miss. Hmm, I haven't watched anime in general in over a year since I'm just into it as much as I used to, but some types of series I like are typically action, romcoms, slice of life. But, even if it does fit in, I still could check it out since you never know. 

One of my friends really liked the series and I do have access to the whole thing, I just haven't motivated myself to try watching it. I definitely should since from what I've heard of the series, I might like it. Will let ya know what I think about it whenever I get around to watching it. Hopefully it will be in the near future, but I do already have a bunch of things

Ooh! Cool. I'll definitely check out tumblr and will be interesting for sure if I could do graphics with such a limited palette. XD Will definitely post them on my gallery thread when I get to trying one of them.


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Yeah, filler can be hit or miss. Hmm, I haven't watched anime in general in over a year since I'm just into it as much as I used to, but some types of series I like are typically action, romcoms, slice of life. But, even if it does fit in, I still could check it out since you never know.
> 
> One of my friends really liked the series and I do have access to the whole thing, I just haven't motivated myself to try watching it. I definitely should since from what I've heard of the series, I might like it. Will let ya know what I think about it whenever I get around to watching it. Hopefully it will be in the near future, but I do already have a bunch of things
> 
> Ooh! Cool. I'll definitely check out tumblr and will be interesting for sure if I could do graphics with such a limited palette. XD Will definitely post them on my gallery thread when I get to trying one of them.



It definitely has some romantic comedy elements to it (or kind of both separately, I suppose), and bits of slice of life. But it's very much like almost like a... fairytale, I guess you would say. (Walking and talking animal people, magic, etc.)

Anyway, I'd love to hear what you think if you do find yourself watching it. I understand being busy, though. There's so many things I need to watch and catch up on, as well, and the list just keeps growing and growing. 

Good luck with the palette challenges if you try them out! They should be interesting to try with graphics, too.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> -snip-


Even your mayor is legit adorable? Stop being so adorable before I faint.

So that's why you aint gone on Skype yet D': but I can't really enforce that since you said it can lag your PC.


----------



## Nanobyte

Hyogo said:


> Even your mayor is legit adorable? Stop being so adorable before I faint.
> 
> So that's why you aint gone on Skype yet D': but I can't really enforce that since you said it can lag your PC.



Once my Skype was frozen for more than an entire week


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Even your mayor is legit adorable? Stop being so adorable before I faint.
> 
> So that's why you aint gone on Skype yet D': but I can't really enforce that since you said it can lag your PC.



Lmao, sorry? XD It's just a doodle, anyhow. I need to do some actual art of her to compliment my sig, but... eh, so much on my plate to do. And lots more coming up in October. I'll see when I have time for something a little less doodle-y of her.

Ahh, I'm sorry. I just haven't had the time. I'll try to get on it today. If not today, I'll probably stream tomorrow night, so I'll be on it tomorrow almost definitely, more than likely.


----------



## Amissapanda

Surprise, Hyogo! I made something for you last night.






Truth be told, ever since I joined here and shared my art, you've been pretty much the only person who has been constantly supporting and encouraging me, even when I didn't do art for you or open a shop. And that? *Means a lot to me*. I have felt so out-of-place here and like half the time posting my art didn't even matter because I'm not giving people things they want. Save for a couple people, my works tend to go ignored. But you have supported me despite that and never begged me for anything. You even attended my livestream of _Mario Kart 8_, even though we're practically strangers, and sent me a message about it. You sorta became the reason I kept posting here, since I told myself it was worth it as long as one or two people actually wanted to see my stuff and enjoyed it.

Out of almost everyone I've met here, I honestly feel like you're actually interested in being friends and you've given me unconditional feedback and support when I haven't given you any art and even said I wasn't taking commissions, which is something that no one else has done. It honestly touched me. You may be a bit rough with your words and blunt sometimes, but everyone has their flaws and I'm not about to hold that against you.

So... yeah, I really appreciate it. And I hope you'll enjoy this picture of Ness I drew by hand and colored digitally, featuring the Mr. Saturn outfit that you said you liked. I worked hard on it, because like I said, what you've shown to me has meant a lot to me as a person. I may not feel like I belong here because I don't run a little art shop or give requests, but thanks for making me feel like I matter.

I really can't thank you enough. I know this is really sappy-sounding, probably, but I mean every word of it. Enjoy the gift!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> -Snip-


I actually never would've expected this, this is a really big surprise! O':

I still plan to keep supporting you around here, after all, you've done the same for me when I was feeling really low about my pixel art, you've encouraged me to start doing my own hand-made projects instead of using bases (Although I will admit I borrowed some sprites to do Villager's shoes but I edited them enough to look selfmade!) but nonetheless, you've helped me out so I felt I had to do the same, you only deserve it after all.

I could never beg for you to do art for me unless you offered...well that wouldn't be begging but you know what I mean? I was happily willing to make another Paypal account and send you money for a drawing by you and I wouldn't even regret the purchase, you're a really good artist and friend and I want you to know that.

Haha, you know I couldn't of missed that Stream! I wanted to see how you played Mario Kart 8 and your attitude was absolutely flawless so I kept watching aslong as I could, even though it wasn't a long session for me I still really enjoyed my time watching! Although you already know this!

Truth be told, I was actually going to either take a really long break on pixel art or stop doing it in general but I thought _"I don't want to sound disappointing to Amissa after the help she gave me, I should work on improving!"_ which I feel I have done and it's all thanks to you!

Really? I'm touched! I've never really felt like I've helped anyone here before, I'm glad that you've been able to put up with me and call me a friend around here, even though not alot of users like me for who I am, I'm glad someone does, I'm really glad.

While I don't feel like my feedback is the best feedback you've ever had but I've always been truthful of what I think of your designs, I'm glad you're still around here because I would've left the forums ages ago but you've kept me here and I must thank you for that!

About being rough...well, I know what you mean and I have never intended to be rude on purpose, but I have a severe problem with communication skills and it's stopped me from doing so much as I've always lacked ways of making myself strong with words and due to having such a lack in communication skills have caused me to sound awkward and unintentionally mean but I'm really glad you've been able to pass that over and not hold it against me, I'm really glad you're an understandable person too.

I appreciate all you've done for me with me getting back on track with my pixel art, I'm glad you feel the same for the support I've given you.

I really enjoy what you've done with Ness here but I do wonder if you've made up a possible fan-made future for Ness like you did for your Lucas piece? That was really fun sounding what you did for Lucas and that's all thanks to your creativity and I wonder if you did the same for Ness! I'm not gonna moan if you didn't as this is a real big surprise to me!

I feel much better since you say I'm basically worth the effort of a good piece of art, all your art is great. While that I'm aware you already know that, it just makes me feel like good knowing I'm actually worth your efforts and it really touches me, Thank you!

I feel that you really belong here, there are obviously those few members who use the Museum section like it's a public art request station and I hope they have never wanted to make you take your work down at anytime, there's only a few people who do art around here and they post it for the reasons to only showcase their skills and not become a worn-out shop, you're truly an inspiration around here but it seems majority of members ignore it because you're not shoving art down their throats!
(This is why I closed my request thread, I didn't feel better than those people so I did what I felt was right.)

No no no! you don't sound sappy at all! I'd totally do the same thing you did if I was in your place, you've really made my day a-lot better with this post and I really hope my response makes yours better too!

Thank you, I'll love this gift always (wow I sound "sad" xD...)
I'll admit, I shed a tear in joy after reading all this, it really meant alot to me!

Also the whole fainting thing was a sort of compliment! sorry if it came off awkward D':


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, I'm glad it was a surprise, as it was meant to be. lol

I'm happy to hear that I was able to help you out a bit. It can be difficult at times to bring across your intent properly, especially on places like the internet, where you're typing text that can be taken in any number of ways or "tones" that people think they see in it. So I'm glad you didn't think I was just trying to berate or lecture you, as that wasn't my intent. 

I appreciate that, thank you. I still have a long way to go toward improving (probably endlessly, as the journey to improve pretty much never stops until you simply quit), but I'm honored that you think I'm good at what I do. 

Haha, I didn't expect anyone from around here to show up at the stream, but you watched for awhile and Noodles_ popped in briefly, so I was pleasantly surprised. It was a lot of fun and streaming is one of those things that helps me relax more into being myself, because the way I sound and speak comes off a lot more accurately with personality than words on a page like this. There's no question of if I'm laughing when I'm laughing by voice, but when someone types "lol", chances are they probably didn't actually laugh at all. 

I'm glad that you kept going with your pixel art and that you're trying your own thing. Look at all the support and encouragement you have now! It's really great to see and I hope it helps to motivate you to keep at it. I'm glad that I could play any small part in that at all.

Haha, well, you've helped, most certainly. It's not that I don't have friends or anything outside of this site, but this place is a new experience for me. And I've always been shy. It's only been in recent years that I've been speaking out more and voicing my opinions instead of just sitting quietly. And I think sometimes I come off as brash or "loud" in that way, but it's nice to know that not everyone will shun you for having an opinion and being vocal about it. And likewise, the support you've given for what I've shared is more than appreciated.

Communication is a difficult thing on the internet, so you're not alone---that's for sure. It takes time and getting to know people before they understand if you're the type of person to joke or be 100% literal, or other quirks that show up in the way that we type. It's difficult to determine or assume exactly what someone is communicating on the internet if you don't know them. Just give it time and have patience. If you're ever worried about being rude, re-read something before you send it and/or imagine how you'd feel if said thing were being directed at you. Also, emotions have a strong pull on that, as well. If you're feeling angry or irritated, it's sometimes best to hold off on a reply/response to something making you feel that way until you don't feel that emotion anymore. ...Anyway, that's just my take on it. 

I don't really have a fan-made future for Ness or art like that for him, sorry to say. You could sorta say he's older in what I drew there, since I tend to draw teens looking, well... like older teens, I guess. I envision him in a future with another character, but if you haven't played EarthBound, that probably won't make much sense. Also, someone did an awesome "later years" comic of the EarthBound crew, which I adore, and that's kind of my headcanon for them in later years. 

And you're more than welcome. If you like it, I couldn't ask for more than that. 

I appreciate what you've said about belonging. It'll probably be awhile before I really feel at home here and more comfortable being myself, but you've certainly helped me on the way. And I have nothing against artists that make shops to sell their stuff. I completely understand that it's one way to put your skills towards getting something you want. I don't fault them for that. I just don't have the time or the motivation to do such a thing myself, especially when people swarm on those shops and requesting threads like crazy. It's pretty frightening. I don't consider myself an inspiration or anything, but the thought is appreciated, thanks. I just came here to share what I do, as that's what the Museum says it's for.

I'm glad to have made your day better. Your response has made me happy, as well. 

Once again, you're very welcome. And I didn't find any of it awkward. I'm really glad you think it was worth the effort of making such a response. 

Thanks for being you and thanks for your support to a woman who has felt vastly out-of-place around here. I can't express it enough, but hopefully the art piece does it for me.


----------



## Hyoshido

As much as I would be willing to type another post (since you're worth it...also it gets me quite abit of forum bells :U) I need to shower soon so ;u;

But I'm really thankful for everything that's been said today! I really am! and like always, I'm happy to lookout for more art done by you and give you my opinion of it!

Also I wasn't expecting any future thingy for Ness really, and it was sudden after all! Just thought I'd ask since you made him look in the later teens c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> As much as I would be willing to type another post (since you're worth it...also it gets me quite abit of forum bells :U) I need to shower soon so ;u;
> 
> But I'm really thankful for everything that's been said today! I really am! and like always, I'm happy to lookout for more art done by you and give you my opinion of it!
> 
> Also I wasn't expecting any future thingy for Ness really, and it was sudden after all! Just thought I'd ask since you made him look in the later teens c:



Hey, no problem. Don't feel pressured or anything, though.

If you do play _EarthBound_ sometime, I'll show you the comic of their adult lives when I can track it down. It's hilarious.


----------



## Hyoshido

My brother is thinking of buying a PAL made cartridge of Earthbound, He has a GBA cartridge of Mother 3 fully translated to English tho!

I'll most likely get a SNES emulator tomorrow tho, dunno why I ain't got one yet, welp


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I'll most likely get a SNES emulator tomorrow tho, dunno why I ain't got one yet, welp



I recommend the ZSNES emulator. I think it's the best one out there for the SNES.

And now to post a nightly art:






I never did get around to coloring this one, but I like doing lineart now and then when I don't feel up to coloring or don't have the time to full-out color something. And as usual, couple-y shippy stuff, because that's what I love to do the most with my OTPs. The flowers... are pretty much a mess. I should have stuck to one or two kinds and worked from there, but I got overzealous with adding a flower motif. lol

I'd _like_ to think I might get around to coloring it properly someday, but... more than likely, that won't happen. It could, but it's not pressing enough for me to put it on some kind of to-do list.


----------



## Amissapanda

Another lonely art bump~






Last taste of summer, since today is hella cold. Dropped from the 80's to the 40's overnight. I miss the sunshine and warm days and I'm not looking forward to snow.

I need to get busy on Fakiru Week stuff, but I'm soooooo far behind. My stuff is gonna be so late this year.


----------



## Hyoshido

Lovely pieces of work like always Amissa, you never disappoint us! I'm pretty sure there's others who love your work too ;-;

Also the weather is like the opposite here, it's getting kinda humid at some nights <:I I had a stomach ache last night and my head was so warm (I can't sleep if my head is too hot because it stresses me out alot)


----------



## Shirohibiki

gosh i just love your art so much <333 i always love seeing new pieces no matter the series~! keep up the lovely work, dear~!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Lovely pieces of work like always Amissa, you never disappoint us! I'm pretty sure there's others who love your work too ;-;
> 
> Also the weather is like the opposite here, it's getting kinda humid at some nights <:I I had a stomach ache last night and my head was so warm (I can't sleep if my head is too hot because it stresses me out alot)



Thanks, I appreciate it. Though I'm not really concerned about disappointing anyone, since it's not like I'm doing commissions or anything. More or less, it just gives me a better idea of what a lot of the community here is like, unfortunately.



Shirohibiki said:


> gosh i just love your art so much <333 i always love seeing new pieces no matter the series~! keep up the lovely work, dear~!



Thank you for the support. I'm glad that you enjoy my art. I'll continue to share here and there, lest I end up leaving the site.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. Though I'm not really concerned about disappointing anyone, since it's not like I'm doing commissions or anything. More or less, it just gives me a better idea of what a lot of the community here is like, unfortunately.


Anytime, I can see why you wouldn't be really concerned by impressing people, people would pretty much put it aside since you're not selling your art.

The community doesn't seem to offer much support to you and it's really unfortunate for these reasons.

Also did you notice if you click your Ness picture in my sig, it'll take you to this thread? Thought it'd help promote it a little!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Anytime, I can see why you wouldn't be really concerned by impressing people, people would pretty much put it aside since you're not selling your art.
> 
> The community doesn't seem to offer much support to you and it's really unfortunate for these reasons.
> 
> Also did you notice if you click your Ness picture in my sig, it'll take you to this thread? Thought it'd help promote it a little!



Yeah. That's what people here are used to, from the looks of it. Either artists gladly sell their work or people just post "draw my oc/mayor" and people clamber up to to do it. There's nothing wrong with that, as artists do what they want to do, but it makes just having a regular art thread pretty pointless. But I'm not about to change myself or my values to suit other people or try be popular by doing what people want me to, you know? I just want to be myself.

Ah, I didn't notice that. Haha. Thanks for linking it. And I'm happy that you liked it enough to put it in your sig in the first place.

------

Unrelated, but I'm probably going to stream some more _Mario Kart 8_ tonight. Prooobably in around a half hour or so.


----------



## Hyoshido

Oooh yay! I'll definitely be there!


----------



## pengutango

People posting the request threads (OC/Mayor/Etc) really has become the norm now. To be honest, I don't see the point of them. It's pretty much all bumping and people rarely get requests through that. I did consider posting a thread like that a few months back, but then I realized how pointless it was, as I have much better luck hunting down artists, versus having them come to me. 

A few months ago, there were more art threads like yours, but those have pretty much died out as people have gotten busy with life and school. For just purely drawing, yours is probably the only one that's active. Then there are the graphics galleries, that me and several other people have. But, those aren't updated all the time anyway and people don't really chat in them.

Personally, I'm usually not big on chatting in these kinds of threads anyway, since a lot of times it's just straight up chatting and have nothing related to art. But, that's just me. Probably it's because of all the drama that happened while I was cycling, that I don't really chat in threads all that much anymore.

But, I think a way to make some new friends would be to stream. Even if you don't do requests, people could see what you're working on and I love chatting with people during streams. I've made some new friends recently that I met in other people's streams.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Oooh yay! I'll definitely be there!



Actually, on second thought, I won't be streaming MK8 tonight, after all. As much as I'd like to, the severe weather changes here have left me stuffy and sneezy all day. I don't think I'd enjoy myself tonight and I'd sound pretty awful. I'll see if it clear up by tomorrow night and shoot for that, instead.



pengutango said:


> People posting the request threads (OC/Mayor/Etc) really has become the norm now. To be honest, I don't see the point of them. It's pretty much all bumping and people rarely get requests through that. I did consider posting a thread like that a few months back, but then I realized how pointless it was, as I have much better luck hunting down artists, versus having them come to me.
> 
> A few months ago, there were more art threads like yours, but those have pretty much died out as people have gotten busy with life and school. For just purely drawing, yours is probably the only one that's active. Then there are the graphics galleries, that me and several other people have. But, those aren't updated all the time anyway and people don't really chat in them.
> 
> Personally, I'm usually not big on chatting in these kinds of threads anyway, since a lot of times it's just straight up chatting and have nothing related to art. But, that's just me. Probably it's because of all the drama that happened while I was cycling, that I don't really chat in threads all that much anymore.
> 
> But, I think a way to make some new friends would be to stream. Even if you don't do requests, people could see what you're working on and I love chatting with people during streams. I've made some new friends recently that I met in other people's streams.



It does seem to be the norm, unfortunately. But I see people get requests through them all the time. Pretty much all someone has to do is make a request thread and artists line up and give them art. I can't really wrap my head around why, but that's probably what's provoking them to keep doing it and make separate threads for each one. Plus, from an artist's standpoint, I'm not that interested in drawing people's OCs/mayors that have been drawn dozens of times by other people already. That said, it just makes more sense for them to go to an artist's shop than create their own threads asking for it or multiple threads for every request. I did bring this up with a mod, but I don't know if I'm permitted to talk about what they responded with, so I'll just say that at least I told them my concerns for what the museum is turning into.

I did notice a lot of old art threads that had died, sadly. It took me a long time to find many of them, since they've been pushed so ridiculously far back by the rest of this. I can understand why they didn't stick around. This doesn't feel like a place to show things made by you, but like an extended branch of Re-Tail and if you don't have a shop, well, you're out of luck.

I tried to create a thread to encourage artist sharing and discussion, but it seemed to die out pretty fast. And I don't like to bump multiple threads without an actual reason to (art to post, response to someone, etc). It just feel like there's already set expectations for artists here and I'm out of luck since I don't adhere to them and I'm not looking to get attention through giving/selling art. I find that superficial, personally.

Streaming art isn't an option for me, unfortunately. I do my digital art via a tablet monitor. I have to set my desktops to "duplicate" for it to allow me to use Photoshop on the monitor, and then it since my normal desktop is a lot wider, it stretches the whole thing out on the screen and looks awful (it doesn't bother me, since it looks fine on my tablet monitor, but that's not what people would be seeing if I streamed). That, and my streaming method is by use of a device that connects to an external outlet (TV, etc). I have no way of getting the image from my computer to the TV. And I can't record the computer screen with my device. It's meant for gaming consoles/systems connected to a TV.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Actually, on second thought, I won't be streaming MK8 tonight, after all. As much as I'd like to, the severe weather changes here have left me stuffy and sneezy all day. I don't think I'd enjoy myself tonight and I'd sound pretty awful. I'll see if it clear up by tomorrow night and shoot for that, instead.


D'aw, I made myself a cup of Cola to keep myself refreshed so I could've watched a lot of your stream, but I wouldn't want you to feel uncomfortable while streaming, I hope you get better soon! Although I probably won't be able to catch a lot of it tomorrow since I need to go pre-order Smash Bros in-store tomorrow (Wednesday for me)

But ayy, glad you told me before I wondered what the heck was going on!


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> --



Really? Then again, I'm also picky as hell as to which artist I'd like to draw my stuff. Some people aren't picky, so if they can get art from anyone, they're happy. I know some people who have those threads have gotten pics, but a bunch were IRL commissions offsite (like through tumblr and DeviantArt). Most people who get art, from what I see are hunting for it and just post it on their request thread. 

It's understandable. I know with my mayor, I try to get a lil creative with her outfits and pic ideas so people have a better time drawing her. I admit I'm a bit of an art hoarder, but I like seeing how they draw her in their styles. Of course, some people don't draw commissions for fun, they just do it because it's business.

Funny enough, when I stream, I use my 2nd monitor, which is actually my old HDTV. It's gotten a 2nd life as a monitor since I barely used it anymore as I prefer my larger flat screen for console gaming. :3 I know you can adjust the resolution separately if you're using more than one monitor to adjust it. 

This usually helps me since the resolution is different on my laptop than on my TV. I dunno if your tablet monitor has various outputs, like VGA, component, DVI, or HDMI. Because my TV is an older HDTV, there is also VGA output on it, which is great as my laptop only has that. I haven't had any issues streaming since I started using my TV as a 2nd monitor. Not sure if what I'm saying helps or anything... XD

It could also be how you're streaming too, that could be a factor perhaps. I've used both join.me and Livestream and both work fine. I prefer join.me only because it doesn't eat up as many resources as the Livestream procaster does.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> D'aw, I made myself a cup of Cola to keep myself refreshed so I could've watched a lot of your stream, but I wouldn't want you to feel uncomfortable while streaming, I hope you get better soon! Although I probably won't be able to catch a lot of it tomorrow since I need to go pre-order Smash Bros in-store tomorrow (Wednesday for me)
> 
> But ayy, glad you told me before I wondered what the heck was going on!



Sorry about that. I thought I was feeling a little better, but then it hit me with another wave and I decided that streaming would be a really bad idea in that case. I don't want to sniffle constantly during my stream and generally sound gross. Thanks, though. It's nothing serious. This tends to happen whenever the weather fluctuates heavily and suddenly, or sometimes just from allergies. Have fun pre-ordering! I'd put it off another day or two, but I'm never really that comfortable streaming on nights when I have work the next day, so I aim for my days off if I can.

I figured I ought to let you know. I don't like to just leave people hanging, especially if I knew they were going to check it out/waiting for it. Likewise, I posted on twitter, too. Kind of sucks, since it looks like a lot of people were available to play tonight, but I just can't push it when I'm not feeling so great. 



pengutango said:


> Really? Then again, I'm also picky as hell as to which artist I'd like to draw my stuff. Some people aren't picky, so if they can get art from anyone, they're happy. I know some people who have those threads have gotten pics, but a bunch were IRL commissions offsite (like through tumblr and DeviantArt). Most people who get art, from what I see are hunting for it and just post it on their request thread.
> 
> It's understandable. I know with my mayor, I try to get a lil creative with her outfits and pic ideas so people have a better time drawing her. I admit I'm a bit of an art hoarder, but I like seeing how they draw her in their styles. Of course, some people don't draw commissions for fun, they just do it because it's business.
> 
> Funny enough, when I stream, I use my 2nd monitor, which is actually my old HDTV. It's gotten a 2nd life as a monitor since I barely used it anymore as I prefer my larger flat screen for console gaming. :3 I know you can adjust the resolution separately if you're using more than one monitor to adjust it.
> 
> This usually helps me since the resolution is different on my laptop than on my TV. I dunno if your tablet monitor has various outputs, like VGA, component, DVI, or HDMI. Because my TV is an older HDTV, there is also VGA output on it, which is great as my laptop only has that. I haven't had any issues streaming since I started using my TV as a 2nd monitor. Not sure if what I'm saying helps or anything... XD
> 
> It could also be how you're streaming too, that could be a factor perhaps. I've used both join.me and Livestream and both work fine. I prefer join.me only because it doesn't eat up as many resources as the Livestream procaster does.



Really. In fact, I've barely seen any of them NOT get multiple responses and pictures from different artists. And even after that, they keep bumping their threads for more. There's a few right on the first two or three pages right now. I kind of assumed it has always been like that, hence why those threads keep popping up every time the same people want new art.

I understand why people do it, but from my viewpoint as an artist, it just kills any real desire for me to draw them. I don't feel like I'm making something special or unique that the person wants, but just being added to that page of people who have drawn the same person/character in a different style. Heck, someone I did art for apparently even asked another artist to draw _the exact same thing_. It deflated me completely.

I sort of know what you're talking about, but my tablet monitor doesn't have those options. I have a VGA port to connect to my computer and that's it. My TV doesn't have a VGA port, and even if it did, the tablet monitor's cord is so short that it can barely reach my computer, much less my TV, which is on the other side of the room. 

Anyway, as far as livestreaming goes, I've tried a couple of them. Namely, Livestream and XSplit. XSplit is vaguely better, but Livestream Procaster has been nothing but trash for me. It takes my comp up over 80% over little more than nothing and just makes the stream jump. I had to stop streaming games and stuff altogether before because of that crap. I have to use "mobile quality" to even vaguely get it to stay in the 70% range instead of 80%+, and mobile is _terrible_ quality. And as for fixing the resolutions, I don't really have a choice. My computer gives me limited options. If I use "extend" to keep both with their normal resolutions, I can't use Photoshop. It absolutely will NOT let me put it in the tablet monitor's window/screen, no matter what I do. Duplicate screen is the only thing I found that works. I tried so many things after I bought it. I must have spent 8 hours, at least, frustratingly figuring out what I could do to make things work better. But that's what I get for buying a tablet monitor that isn't widely used/known. There was no way I was paying $1200 for a tiny Cintiq when this thing is like 18x12 for less than half that price. I'll just make do as is. I appreciate the pointers, though. I'd try it out if there was any way to get it to work with my set-up, but that just isn't an option.


----------



## Amissapanda

Something more traditional instead of digital for a change:







I suck at backgrounds, usually, so sometimes it's good to practice them. Time-consuming as all heck, but it can still be fun, too. I struggled the most with the water, I think, as reflections on still water drive me up a wall (same as mirror images do). But as I always like to say, practice makes better. 

Granted, I still avoid backgrounds a lot in general, as they can be very intimidating. For pieces like this that have the focus basically as the scenery, though, it feels... somewhat more comfortable to work on it, knowing that it won't "overtake" the foreground focus or the like. I still do need to do more work like this, though. I tend to shy away from more realistic stuff, but it's a good challenge when I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

*0* oh no that background is gorgeous rip me I LOVE IT.........
your art makes me so happy inside QQ omg ILUSM...


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> *0* oh no that background is gorgeous rip me I LOVE IT.........
> your art makes me so happy inside QQ omg ILUSM...



Thaaaank you~ I still need a lot of work with them, but I appreciate that, nonetheless. I'm honored that my art makes you happy.

I'm actually working on a little villager thing at the moment with my current ACNL favorite pair, but that probably won't be done until later tomorrow, 'cause I'm getting hella tired.


----------



## Amissapanda

Another palette challenge one. Someone asked me for a fan-made version of a canon character (Fakir) in AU I made up, and then also asked me to "make it sexy please".

I'm not that good at "sexy", most of the time, but I tried. Hahaha. All things considered, I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. And they picked a great palette for him. If it's not apparent... he's taking his gloves off with his teeth. (Don't ask me why I think that's sexy, as I couldn't really begin to explain how my mind works.)

Oh, and there's a little Easter Egg of another character in the picture, since I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I'm not that good at "sexy", most of the time, but I tried.


I'm sure there's a bunch of people who get off to people taking clothes off by biting them off but who knows :U

I do like your palette challenges as much as your usual art, nice job as always!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I'm sure there's a bunch of people who get off to people taking clothes off by biting them off but who knows :U
> 
> I do like your palette challenges as much as your usual art, nice job as always!



Lmao. I suppose so, but even so, it probably wouldn't be the first thing that pops into people's minds when they think "sexy".

Thanks a lot~ Palette challenges are something I need to do more of when I have time. For now, I just want to finish up this Fang and Diana thing I'm doin'.


----------



## Amissapanda

Annnnd finished.






Fang/Diana. I ship it. They just seem to mesh really well and Fang gets blushy when he wants me to deliver a gift to Diana, and he gave her a pretty flower stolen from outside of the house of the villager she dislikes the most (what). They're just super cute and I adore them and I wanted to try my hand at some cute interaction between them. So he's placing a lovely pink rose (or carnation) in her hair.

I took some artistic liberties with drawing them, since I wanted to adapt them to my own style. For instance, that swirl mark on Diana's forehead isn't necessarily hair, but I liked the idea of her having some pretty lavender hair, so I gave it a go to see how it would like. I also made up their eye colors (Fang with purple, Diana with dark blue). I'm pleased with the result. All in all, considering how much I usually suck at drawing animals, I think they turned out pretty decent. I'm very happy with the results and I might attempt drawing another one of my ACNL OTPs in the future.

All in all, feeling pretty good about this. I spent way too much time on it, considering I was thinking it was going to be pretty simplistic, but I like it enough that I might shrink it and somehow fit it into my sig.

Enjoy~


----------



## azukitan

Ahhh, I think I've found my second OTP in ACNL ;u; <333 I also ship Snake and Mira, but snooty Diana and cranky Fang are a perfect match!


----------



## Hyoshido

But...guys...
Genji x Kabuki is the best shipping :c

Lovely art again nonetheless, you're getting really good with animals c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

SCREAMS BECAUSE DIANA LOOKS SUPER CUTE OH _NO!!!!_
ALSO FANG IS SO FLUFFY IM GONNA DIE
WOW THIS IS KAWAII AF I LOVE IT ugh im not worthy of lookin @ ur art bye


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks, guys! I'll properly respond to your comments later. I'm currently running around getting my _Mario Kart 8_ stream ready.

I'll be going live here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime --- in a few minutes.


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Ahhh, I think I've found my second OTP in ACNL ;u; <333 I also ship Snake and Mira, but snooty Diana and cranky Fang are a perfect match!



They are very much OTP material, yes. X3 I seriously fell in love with their budding interactions and relations in the game. I'm so happy to have them in my town. I used to have Snake, but I never had Mira! I'd like to see their interactions, too. They sound like they'd be cute together!



Hyogo said:


> But...guys...
> Genji x Kabuki is the best shipping :c
> 
> Lovely art again nonetheless, you're getting really good with animals c:



Haha, thanks! I wouldn't say I'm getting good at animals. I'm just lucky that Animal Crossing animals bend the rules of actual animal anatomy. Like, as you can probably tell from my renditions of them, I gave them very human-like joints and such. But I do need a lot of practice with the faces, too, whether it's cartoony or not. Nonetheless, I appreciate it! I'll probably try to draw more villagers in the future in hopes that I can improve at them a bit.



Shirohibiki said:


> SCREAMS BECAUSE DIANA LOOKS SUPER CUTE OH _NO!!!!_
> ALSO FANG IS SO FLUFFY IM GONNA DIE
> WOW THIS IS KAWAII AF I LOVE IT ugh im not worthy of lookin @ ur art bye



Thank youuuu~! Diana always looks so posh and sophisticated and pretty, so I'm glad you think she turned out cute! I wanted to capture her charm with my style and I'm happy that came through. Also, I find your comment about Fang to be hilarious, since I gave him this greeting in-game: "Fluffy puppies!" XD

Thanks again and there's no such thing as having to be worthy to look at anything, so please don't leave. ;-; Seriously, you're one of the only people that comes to my thread pretty regularly and that I look forward to showing art to and I'd be sad if you left.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hahaha no worries i could never actually stay away from your art <3 its 2presh
and i agree w hyogo, you really are getting better at furries!! :] dont worry, the more you practice the more youll get used to it! 

also clearly you and i are on the same brainwave about fang


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> hahaha no worries i could never actually stay away from your art <3 its 2presh
> and i agree w hyogo, you really are getting better at furries!! :] dont worry, the more you practice the more youll get used to it!
> 
> also clearly you and i are on the same brainwave about fang



Haha, thanks. Furries definitely are not in the realm of my comfort zone at all, but I guess they're fun to do every now and then (and offer a challenge toward the more humanly-inclined, like myself). I still much prefer drawing human/humanoid characters, so it's not as though I'm switching up to drawing a bunch of anthro characters, but now and then if I feel inspired/motivated, I won't shy away from it quite as much. At least where the _Animal Crossing_ ones are concerned, anyway.

Fang is definitely a big fluffy puppy. For all that he's meant to be a cranky villager, he's got to be one of my nicest, despite that gruff exterior. XD And I bet he's a total sap for Diana. Hahaha.


----------



## Hyoshido

I actually didn't watch any of last night's stream D': my connection was going a tad slow and you were still looking for people when I was there so I just called it for the night.

:'c sad times.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I actually didn't watch any of last night's stream D': my connection was going a tad slow and you were still looking for people when I was there so I just called it for the night.
> 
> :'c sad times.



No worries. It always takes a little while for people to trickle in the play, but man... it was so hilarious. I need to upload some of it to YouTube because of this crazy thing that happened during one of the races. I had the chat in _stitches_ over it. It was pretty much a crazy night of races altogether. So much lightning.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I've been looking at this thread for a while, and I just want to say I love your art.


----------



## Amissapanda

ADanishMuffin said:


> I've been looking at this thread for a while, and I just want to say I love your art.



Thank you very much! I'm glad that you like it.


----------



## Amissapanda

I've been playing a lot of _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ and _Super Smash Bros 3DS_ and _Sims 3_, so... I haven't been drawing much the past couple days. lol

Here's something a little older, but not really old.







_She was like a rose in full bloom._

Above caption taken from my post on tumblr. I just wanted to do something very pink with Princess Tutu.


----------



## Hyoshido

S'all good, aslong as you're having a good time, it's all fine!
Lovely work like always, I'm really diggin' the shades of pink you have goin' on!

Also do you uhh...wanna battle a few on Smash? .3.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> S'all good, aslong as you're having a good time, it's all fine!
> Lovely work like always, I'm really diggin' the shades of pink you have goin' on!
> 
> Also do you uhh...wanna battle a few on Smash? .3.



True that. Gaming is always a good time.

Thanks! I felt the desire to try working with some subtle flower motifs in the design, too. Overall, I think it had a pretty nice effect. It's good to work outside of the box a bit sometimes.

As for Smash, I'll have to say... take a raincheck on that. I haven't played much Smash since the days of the original N64 one. I'm REALLY bad at the game and still unlocking characters, so it'll be a bit before I feel brave enough to try online play. I'm sure I'd be no challenge whatsoever to a seasoned Smash Bros. player. lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Naw, I guess I couldn't ask you to fight me till you feel ready, the lag online isn't the most helpful thing either but eh :c


----------



## roseychuu

oh my goodness, i've seen your art on tumblr before (mostly your legend of zelda ones, ss zelda and link are such precious babies ////) although i didn't realize that until i came across your thread on here! lovely work, and i absolutely love that drawing of princess tutu as well! its such a great anime, i can tell you have a big liking to it ;u;


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Naw, I guess I couldn't ask you to fight me till you feel ready, the lag online isn't the most helpful thing either but eh :c



I'm hilariously bad at the game. I can barely go it against level 3 and 4 computers to come out on top. And even then, I fail hardcore at blocking, dodging, and recovery, especially. I wouldn't necessarily feel ready to fight a player very familiar with the game for quite some time. I'm going to look for some other beginners on tumblr to fight against.



roseychuu said:


> oh my goodness, i've seen your art on tumblr before (mostly your legend of zelda ones, ss zelda and link are such precious babies ////) although i didn't realize that until i came across your thread on here! lovely work, and i absolutely love that drawing of princess tutu as well! its such a great anime, i can tell you have a big liking to it ;u;



Oh, wow! I didn't think anyone here would have seen my artwork before. I guess those LoZ ones with Skyward Sword Zelink did kind of go all over the place, though. (I was really surprised. I never realized how big that fandom was until I made art for it.)

Thank you so much! And yes, Princess Tutu is like... my anime of animes. I've been in love with it since 2006 when I first saw it and since then, my love for it has just created and ever-flowing fountain of inspiration. I simply can't get enough of it! The fandom is small, but really dedicated and fun. I'm sure I'll still be doing art for it for years to come, even past the hundreds of fanarts and fanworks I've done for it over the years already.


----------



## Amissapanda

I might be closing this thread and just going into lurk mode. I dunno, guys. I'm just not having a great experience here and the complete focus on how artists must have shops or give free art for people to really care about anything they do is kind of annoying. Any interest I could ever have in putting a shop up here is completely disintegrated to a thousand pieces because of the community specifically in this section of the forums. Granted, I'm not saying everyone is like this, but the vast majority _is_. I'm better off where I'm already comfortable, like on tumblr. If for some reason you still want to see my stuff, you can always find it there, linked through my signature.

TL;DR: I don't feel comfortable here. I don't like feeling obligated to open a shop/give free stuff. The community is too entitled to the above things for me to fit in here.


----------



## Hyoshido

I understand what you mean and I hope what you're doing is what's right for you, I'm always on Skype and my PM's have been refreshed so if you ever just fancy a chat, hit me up c:

Because I'd be sure to spam your inbox :'D


----------



## Amissapanda

After some thought, I'll give this another go. I shouldn't really care what the majority here do or think, so long as there's even one or two people that want to see my stuff. I even said that before, but I guess I've been fighting a bit of depression lately to the best of my ability, so it's not as easy to keep my thoughts as positive as I'd like.

Anyway, here's something old. I saw some people discussing _Harvest Moon: Animal Parade_ in another thread and that's my ultimate favorite HM game (I'm in the middle of doing a Let's Play of it, too). I've done some art for it (not a ton, but some).






_"And it’ll be the best damn sandwich you’ve ever had.”_

Basically, Chase is my favorite bachelor. I'm a sucker for the grumpy/tsundere types who don't immediately warm up to the protagonist. And I ship him hardcore with Molly/Hikari.


----------



## Eldin

glad you've returned! art should be fun not an obligation, don't let anybody get you down! c:

and agh I love it, Animal Parade is one of my favourites (total HM fanatic here) this actually makes me like Chase more lol, maybe I'll go for him in a new save file some time, I need to replay that game anyways. I've only done one female file so far and I was Wizard all the way


----------



## Hyoshido

Glad to know you're still doing these Amissa, even though there isn't alot of people who comment on your art...Your stuff is always welcome here and for the people who don't notice it, they're missing out IMO.

Sure they won't be getting any requests or commissions, it'd be nice for them to at least notice you as another human instead of some art slave.

While I haven't played Harvest Moon games in general, I hope you're enjoying your time with it c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

OMG IVE NEVER PLAYED HM BUT THAT GUY IS RLY CUTE..........wOW....
wheezes over the barrettes in his hair
i just love looking at your art so much its so rad pls never stop

ok i didnt see that more recent post and... well... maybe its cause people arent in the same fandoms? i actually dont know. i mean, i love your art, and im glad youre going to continue posting, but im real sorry you dont feel comfortable. ): i hope things get better for you.


----------



## Amissapanda

Eldin said:


> glad you've returned! art should be fun not an obligation, don't let anybody get you down! c:
> 
> and agh I love it, Animal Parade is one of my favourites (total HM fanatic here) this actually makes me like Chase more lol, maybe I'll go for him in a new save file some time, I need to replay that game anyways. I've only done one female file so far and I was Wizard all the way



Too true. That's why I never pursued an art career of any kind. I have the feeling if it became a job and was given deadlines, I'd lose artistic freedom that I love. So I'm not going to let any sort of behavior here pressure me into opening a shop, either.

I'm definitely an HM fanatic, too! Granted, I got into the series pretty late. But I also enjoyed _More Friends from Mineral Town_ (GBA), _Sunshine Islands_ (DS), _Tale of Two Towns_ (DS), and _Harvest Moon: A New Beginning_ (3DS). _Animal Parade_ just happened to be my favorite, but I enjoy them in general. I also have _Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny_ and _Rune Factory 4_, but for some reason, I just can't get into it the way I get into HM games, despite the vast similarities.

Wizard/Gale is great, too! I haven't had the protag marry him yet, though I really like him in-game. He's very soft-spoken, but sweet. Plus, if you marry him, all of the other bachelorettes can get married off instead of someone being forever alone. (Though I like to think Molly actually saves Maya from getting stuck with Chase, 'cause he's kind of a huge ass to her.) I like Gill, too (even if he's a stalker), but I like him more with Angela than with Molly (yeah, I even differentiate the two---in my headcanon, they're sisters). Those were the main three I've been stuck between when I play (nothing against the other bachelors, though). HM:AP is something that I felt more immersed in than other HM games since it actually had a plot that felt fun and rewarding and not terribly shallow. Plus it's just one of those games I play that makes me happy and relieves stress, though that's true for many HM games.

I'll answer the rest tomorrow, guys. I haven't forgotten you. The site is loading weird/being obnoxiously slow for me right now and not letting me quote your posts.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Glad to know you're still doing these Amissa, even though there isn't alot of people who comment on your art...Your stuff is always welcome here and for the people who don't notice it, they're missing out IMO.
> 
> Sure they won't be getting any requests or commissions, it'd be nice for them to at least notice you as another human instead of some art slave.
> 
> While I haven't played Harvest Moon games in general, I hope you're enjoying your time with it c:



Thanks, I appreciate that. Entitlement is something that has always rubbed me the wrong way in the art world. You should have seen the ****storm in my DA inbox and tumblr messages when I first started taking monetary commissions. They were so used to getting free fanart requests that I literally didn't get so much as a single "good for you!" or "good luck!" or anything like that. Not from anyone. I got complaints, instead. Someone even berated me about how it "wasn't fair" and that if I took them free before I should take them free all the time. It really, really, really makes me lose faith in people. Artists have it rough. The majority of people literally will not give a crap about you if you don't give free art or do their specific requests. 

But I've met a number of people/friends who DO support me, especially over on tumblr, so I'm very glad for them. I know that they'd look forward to anything I post, and that gives me a good amount of motivation to keep doing what I'm doing and enjoying what I enjoy. It's a mistake to pander to someone else's wants and expectations of you. They'll become accustomed to it. And hell, it seems that half the time I do something for someone, they go out and find someone else to do the same thing anyway. 

I'm not currently playing any HM games, though I should get back to my LP. There's just too much stuff I want to do/need to do, but I've not been inspired or motivated at all lately. Pretty much the opposite.



Shirohibiki said:


> OMG IVE NEVER PLAYED HM BUT THAT GUY IS RLY CUTE..........wOW....
> wheezes over the barrettes in his hair
> i just love looking at your art so much its so rad pls never stop
> 
> ok i didnt see that more recent post and... well... maybe its cause people arent in the same fandoms? i actually dont know. i mean, i love your art, and im glad youre going to continue posting, but im real sorry you dont feel comfortable. ): i hope things get better for you.



Chase is pretty cool. lol I like the three barrettes he uses in his hair. I guess cooks, especially, need to keep that hair out of their face. But thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying the art. I'll be posting some old stuff for awhile, since I've not had any inspiration/motivation lately.

Eh, no, it has nothing to do with fandoms, really. It all depends on whether or not said person has drawn something for them before, it seems. Besides, I've done _Animal Crossing_ stuff, too. I don't think I'm ever really going to feel that comfortable here, since I neither really click with people in general around here or other artists. I'll just kind of share my stuff quietly in this thread. I'm glad that you enjoy it either way, though. Thanks.


----------



## Ayaya

Amissapanda said:


> After some thought, I'll give this another go. I shouldn't really care what the majority here do or think, so long as there's even one or two people that want to see my stuff. I even said that before, but I guess I've been fighting a bit of depression lately to the best of my ability, so it's not as easy to keep my thoughts as positive as I'd like.
> 
> Anyway, here's something old. I saw some people discussing _Harvest Moon: Animal Parade_ in another thread and that's my ultimate favorite HM game (I'm in the middle of doing a Let's Play of it, too). I've done some art for it (not a ton, but some).
> 
> Basically, Chase is my favorite bachelor. I'm a sucker for the grumpy/tsundere types who don't immediately warm up to the protagonist. And I ship him hardcore with Molly/Hikari.



OMG Chase! We have the same taste lol, almost all of my favorite bachelor in HM are the tsundere/hard to warm up to  and would you mind linking to the let's play? I don't have a wii so I can't play Animal Parade myself, I'd love to read other people's playthrough of it!

I'd love to see more of your stuff, I'll even follow your tumblr while I'm at it.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. Entitlement is something that has always rubbed me the wrong way in the art world. You should have seen the ****storm in my DA inbox and tumblr messages when I first started taking monetary commissions. They were so used to getting free fanart requests that I literally didn't get so much as a single "good for you!" or "good luck!" or anything like that. Not from anyone. I got complaints, instead. Someone even berated me about how it "wasn't fair" and that if I took them free before I should take them free all the time. It really, really, really makes me lose faith in people. Artists have it rough. The majority of people literally will not give a crap about you if you don't give free art or do their specific requests.
> 
> But I've met a number of people/friends who DO support me, especially over on tumblr, so I'm very glad for them. I know that they'd look forward to anything I post, and that gives me a good amount of motivation to keep doing what I'm doing and enjoying what I enjoy. It's a mistake to pander to someone else's wants and expectations of you. They'll become accustomed to it. And hell, it seems that half the time I do something for someone, they go out and find someone else to do the same thing anyway.
> 
> I'm not currently playing any HM games, though I should get back to my LP. There's just too much stuff I want to do/need to do, but I've not been inspired or motivated at all lately. Pretty much the opposite.


You're you and people need to get that into their minds, you're the artist so your rules are your own.
Oh damn really? that's too bad knowing people are going mad because you decided to take commissions regarding real life money, it sucks they were only used to freebies to always expect it from you, it's a shame you only got complaints and that guy belittling you is pathetic, like REALLY pathetic...But I guess there's always that handful of people who have nothing else on their minds but to be a complete *******.

While I aint much of a Tumblr fan, I'm glad there's others that help support you because you deserve it for the effort you do, may it be artwise or just general knowledge (Heck, even your interests are likable!)
Yeah I kinda feel bad for that, I have like 3 people interested in drawing something for me, makes me feel kinda guilty since it's more than I need but I hate having to turn people down, but if they enjoy doing the drawing then I have no need to feel like so I guess?

Oh werp, I thought you were doing a LP of Harvest Moon, my mistake there!
What LP are you currently doing? I _might_ be interested in watching it!
_Yes I'm really interested in watching it! ;3;_


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. Entitlement is something that has always rubbed me the wrong way in the art world. You should have seen the ****storm in my DA inbox and tumblr messages when I first started taking monetary commissions. They were so used to getting free fanart requests that I literally didn't get so much as a single "good for you!" or "good luck!" or anything like that. Not from anyone. I got complaints, instead. Someone even berated me about how it "wasn't fair" and that if I took them free before I should take them free all the time. It really, really, really makes me lose faith in people. Artists have it rough. The majority of people literally will not give a crap about you if you don't give free art or do their specific requests.
> 
> But I've met a number of people/friends who DO support me, especially over on tumblr, so I'm very glad for them. I know that they'd look forward to anything I post, and that gives me a good amount of motivation to keep doing what I'm doing and enjoying what I enjoy. It's a mistake to pander to someone else's wants and expectations of you. They'll become accustomed to it. And hell, it seems that half the time I do something for someone, they go out and find someone else to do the same thing anyway.
> 
> I'm not currently playing any HM games, though I should get back to my LP. There's just too much stuff I want to do/need to do, but I've not been inspired or motivated at all lately. Pretty much the opposite.
> 
> Chase is pretty cool. lol I like the three barrettes he uses in his hair. I guess cooks, especially, need to keep that hair out of their face. But thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying the art. I'll be posting some old stuff for awhile, since I've not had any inspiration/motivation lately.
> 
> Eh, no, it has nothing to do with fandoms, really. It all depends on whether or not said person has drawn something for them before, it seems. Besides, I've done _Animal Crossing_ stuff, too. I don't think I'm ever really going to feel that comfortable here, since I neither really click with people in general around here or other artists. I'll just kind of share my stuff quietly in this thread. I'm glad that you enjoy it either way, though. Thanks.



i really dont know if ive had this experience. maybe i ahve and am just too dumb to notice omfg
))): wish i could do something to make you more comfortable ahhhh,,,
i also understand the lack of motivation ugh im having a hell of a time getting my art trades done lmfao rip me

im really sorry youve had such awful experiences w people wanting free art? ? ??? ? ive never had that whoa jesus
id totally commission you if they were open! (cash ones are closed right?? or are they open i dont even know/NO WAIT I JUST LOOKED OK THEY ARE CLOSED I WAS RIGHT)
i hope you get your muse back :C and dont worry, people do enjoy your art here <3 i always look forward to seeing your art~!
lots of hugs, feel better!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Ayaya said:


> OMG Chase! We have the same taste lol, almost all of my favorite bachelor in HM are the tsundere/hard to warm up to  and would you mind linking to the let's play? I don't have a wii so I can't play Animal Parade myself, I'd love to read other people's playthrough of it!
> 
> I'd love to see more of your stuff, I'll even follow your tumblr while I'm at it.



Haha, awesome. XD They do seem pretty popular in general (though Wizard is also super-popular, too). I guess I just always liked the idea of building a relationship more with someone you don't necessarily start on the best foot with or that it takes time to get them to warm up to you, because then it sort of feels like you've accomplished more, I guess? I mean, it takes pretty much the same amount of talking/gifts to get anyone to warm up to you in the games, but judging by dialogue and such.

Sure, I don't mind linking to the LP! The playlist is here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt7Q2Sv-lveXCYlTUpG29B83USroBcNN_ 

It's currently at 56 parts and still will be ongoing for quite some time (it's a long game). But thank you! I'm glad you've been enjoying my works and thanks for the tumblr follow, as well!



Hyogo said:


> You're you and people need to get that into their minds, you're the artist so your rules are your own.
> Oh damn really? that's too bad knowing people are going mad because you decided to take commissions regarding real life money, it sucks they were only used to freebies to always expect it from you, it's a shame you only got complaints and that guy belittling you is pathetic, like REALLY pathetic...But I guess there's always that handful of people who have nothing else on their minds but to be a complete *******.
> 
> While I aint much of a Tumblr fan, I'm glad there's others that help support you because you deserve it for the effort you do, may it be artwise or just general knowledge (Heck, even your interests are likable!)
> Yeah I kinda feel bad for that, I have like 3 people interested in drawing something for me, makes me feel kinda guilty since it's more than I need but I hate having to turn people down, but if they enjoy doing the drawing then I have no need to feel like so I guess?
> 
> Oh werp, I thought you were doing a LP of Harvest Moon, my mistake there!
> What LP are you currently doing? I _might_ be interested in watching it!
> _Yes I'm really interested in watching it! ;3;_



It was choice few who were really aggravated by my decision on commissions, but they were the loudest about it, so I got really annoyed. I did get some support from a few of my friends on tumblr. DA might as well be a lost cause. I don't think a single person there supported my decision at all. And that was where I received the most complaints about it. But whatever. I'm not an art machine and anyone who thinks all the worth of my art is in specifically what I make for them can stuff it. Anyone who changes their opinions of you/your art due to a decision like that, in my opinion, never actually liked your work to begin with. 

Tumblr does have its ups and downs, but since most of my fandom moved there, I had pretty much no choice at first. I warmed up to it fast, though. I get some *******s on anon and some people in my fandom really want to see me burn in flames, but at least on tumblr I can easily set them to ignore and blacklist them if need be. And the support is a lot more than the hate, so I can deal. It took awhile not to care what other people thought, but now that I'm moving past that, I feel a lot better about myself and about my art. The ones that matter are never going to treat me like trash over making my own decisions or spread lies about me out of jealousy or something.

I _am_ doing an LP of _Harvest Moon: Animal Parade_. I just took a break from LPs altogether for awhile because I've had a rough few months and reached a big wall in terms of motivation in general. Lately I've just been uploading _Mario Kart 8_ online races and streams. I need to get back to HM:AP, since that's the one I've been getting the most messages about to continue. I plan to redo _EarthBound_ sometime soon, too, now that I got it on WiiU. My original LP of EarthBound hit a roadblock when my file data got corrupted about 2/3 to 3/4 through the game. That was my first LP experience. lol I was really disappointed. I also want to do _Child of Light_ at some, as well, and many old games from my childhood like _Secret of Mana_, _Secret of Evermore_, _Breath of Fire II_, _SMRPG: Legend of the Seven Stars_, both _Paper Mario_ games, which I never got to play, a blind _Wind Waker HD_ one, among other stuff.



Shirohibiki said:


> i really dont know if ive had this experience. maybe i ahve and am just too dumb to notice omfg
> ))): wish i could do something to make you more comfortable ahhhh,,,
> i also understand the lack of motivation ugh im having a hell of a time getting my art trades done lmfao rip me
> 
> im really sorry youve had such awful experiences w people wanting free art? ? ??? ? ive never had that whoa jesus
> id totally commission you if they were open! (cash ones are closed right?? or are they open i dont even know/NO WAIT I JUST LOOKED OK THEY ARE CLOSED I WAS RIGHT)
> i hope you get your muse back :C and dont worry, people do enjoy your art here <3 i always look forward to seeing your art~!
> lots of hugs, feel better!!!



Hey, no worries. I appreciate your support, either way. I'd normally be a lot more positive and 'go getter' in attitude, but I just haven't been feeling myself lately, I guess, so I've been getting more affected by my environment than usual. Good luck with your art trades, though! It can be hard not to get behind with art in general, since it relies on inspiration to really get kicking, unless you force it. And I'm rarely comfortable with latter. But then again, some people work best under pressure, so it just depends on the person.

Thanks a lot again for the well-wishes. Commissions are indeed closed and likely will remain that way until next year. The thing is, since I just started taking them this year, I heard some "horror stories" from my sis-in-law about what it's like at tax time. So with the slew I already have from past months, I want to see how that's going to affect my taxes this year before I do any more. According to my sis-in-law, the government will take 2/3 of it, so I'll actually end up paying taxes this coming year instead of getting a tax return. That's a little depressing, but I want to see how it's going to affect my budget and so on and so forth when actual taxes can be filed. Until then, I'm playing it safe.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Hey, no worries. I appreciate your support, either way. I'd normally be a lot more positive and 'go getter' in attitude, but I just haven't been feeling myself lately, I guess, so I've been getting more affected by my environment than usual. Good luck with your art trades, though! It can be hard not to get behind with art in general, since it relies on inspiration to really get kicking, unless you force it. And I'm rarely comfortable with latter. But then again, some people work best under pressure, so it just depends on the person.
> 
> Thanks a lot again for the well-wishes. Commissions are indeed closed and likely will remain that way until next year. The thing is, since I just started taking them this year, I heard some "horror stories" from my sis-in-law about what it's like at tax time. So with the slew I already have from past months, I want to see how that's going to affect my taxes this year before I do any more. According to my sis-in-law, the government will take 2/3 of it, so I'll actually end up paying taxes this coming year instead of getting a tax return. That's a little depressing, but I want to see how it's going to affect my budget and so on and so forth when actual taxes can be filed. Until then, I'm playing it safe.



thank you so much darling! and yeah, i totally understand not feeling yourself haha, trust me. i really do hope you start feeling better soon. ;v; snugs

... and wait were supposed to pay taxes on our commissions????????????? WHAT ?? ? ??? OH GOD WHAT WAIT WHAT I DIDNT EVEN KNOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO THAT oR ANYTHING


----------



## pengutango

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so much darling! and yeah, i totally understand not feeling yourself haha, trust me. i really do hope you start feeling better soon. ;v; snugs
> 
> ... and wait were supposed to pay taxes on our commissions????????????? WHAT ?? ? ??? OH GOD WHAT WAIT WHAT I DIDNT EVEN KNOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO THAT oR ANYTHING



Shiro, ya technically do. But, most people do it under the table. You'd only have to if it is your primary source of income or you make over a certain amount of money if it's not your primary income. I know someone told me about it with selling at cons, but you need to making a certain amount to actually have to file.

There was some other stuff too they told me about that, but it's been a couple years so I don't remember. :/

------------------------------

And Panda, that really sucks that you've had some terrible experiences with free art.  Some people definitely feel entitled to it, which they're not. It's out of the kindness of their hearts that they're doing free requests in the first place.

Even if I'm only getting a virtual currency, it's still better than no payment at all in my graphics shop. I could never do free requests since I know people in general have a tendency to flood threads who have decent graphics or art, which I've seen happen in both cases.


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so much darling! and yeah, i totally understand not feeling yourself haha, trust me. i really do hope you start feeling better soon. ;v; snugs
> 
> ... and wait were supposed to pay taxes on our commissions????????????? WHAT ?? ? ??? OH GOD WHAT WAIT WHAT I DIDNT EVEN KNOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO THAT oR ANYTHING



Thanks, I hope so, too. Feels kind of sucky to just work, eat, and sleep and not literally not feel like doing anything else. I need to pump my enjoyment back up in the things I love again, but I'm not entirely sure how if I'm just not feeling it. Maybe this crap just has to run its course.

Yeah, and apparently you can get into legal trouble if you accept money that it is not a donation and not report it on your tax forms in the spring. My sis-in-law has been doing commissions for years, so she kind of gave me the low-down on what to expect. It's considered a form of "self-employment". You apparently don't have to tell them exactly what it is you do, but you DO have to tell them how much money you made so they can greedily extract tax money from it. :/ Good ol' USA.



pengutango said:


> Shiro, ya technically do. But, most people do it under the table. You'd only have to if it is your primary source of income or you make over a certain amount of money if it's not your primary income. I know someone told me about it with selling at cons, but you need to making a certain amount to actually have to file.
> 
> There was some other stuff too they told me about that, but it's been a couple years so I don't remember. :/
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> And Panda, that really sucks that you've had some terrible experiences with free art.  Some people definitely feel entitled to it, which they're not. It's out of the kindness of their hearts that they're doing free requests in the first place.
> 
> Even if I'm only getting a virtual currency, it's still better than no payment at all in my graphics shop. I could never do free requests since I know people in general have a tendency to flood threads who have decent graphics or art, which I've seen happen in both cases.



By under the table, do you mean those who do the transactions as "donations" to avoid taxes? I heard that can get you into trouble, so I've specifically avoided anyone paying me for commissions that way. It's more commonly listed as "goods and services", I believe, and apparently the government expects that you pay some hefty taxes on self-employment. I don't really think it's unavoidable unless you try to fly under the radar with it. I don't think I want to take that chance, though. They probably have access to my PayPal statements. 

The entitlement problem with art did get pretty bad. I've had people get on my case for accepting certain requests over others, too, or "favoring" certain people, like my closer friends. As if I have absolutely no right to choose and make decisions for myself. It's pretty annoying. At least that has become less of a hassle over this year since I started doing commissions. But I'm on hold until I figure out all the legal garbage that this entails. I'm not looking forward to paying more than half of what I made back to the government's greedy hands. 

Hey, if virtual payment makes you happy and that's what you like, then that's what matters. I don't think it would really do it for me, because I know that a ton of people that play _AC: New Leaf_ have used or use the dupe trick. Money in-game feels cheap because of that and it bothers me to think that everyone throwing 30-100 million bells around like pocket change hasn't done hardly any work to make it. TBT bells is another story, but I'm not that fond of the currency and collectibles idea here as of yet. The collectibles are cute, but I can't see myself trying to make 10,000 TBT to get the icon of a letter or a cake or candy of some kind on here. I can support artists with TBT, I suppose, but I'm perfectly capable of making my own banners/sigs on the graphics side of things, anyway. And most of my favorite artists here are either already gone or don't have shops, anyway. (Which is fine, because I MORE than understand not wanting to have a shop here.)


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> .....



Pretty much what ya said or with cash since it doesn't leave a paper trail, like paypal does. With the latter, that's only available in person. But, that's more for people who don't do commissions for a living, so they really aren't making much to begin with, versus yourself and others that do make a living with commissions.

Eww, that really sucks. The joy of taxes. D: Though, isn't it true that depending on how much you make, you end up not having to pay them anything? 

Well, I only take TBT bells in my shop, but that's still a virtual currency, like the in-game bells. And yeah, the duping thing is the exact reason why I don't accept in-game bells. It's sooo much easier to make bells fast in-game than it is for TBT bells.

I love the collectibles, though, funny enough, that wasn't my original reason for starting my shop. It was really more for the hell of it and to get re-aquainted with Photoshop. Now, I just save my bells for art and collectibles. Now that you mention it, most of the people I got art from in the past, either are no longer on TBT or temporarily closed their shops. Though, a part of that is probably because of people are busy with school again or IRL stuff, besides no longer being interested in doing requests.


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Pretty much what ya said or with cash since it doesn't leave a paper trail, like paypal does. With the latter, that's only available in person. But, that's more for people who don't do commissions for a living, so they really aren't making much to begin with, versus yourself and others that do make a living with commissions.
> 
> Eww, that really sucks. The joy of taxes. D: Though, isn't it true that depending on how much you make, you end up not having to pay them anything?
> 
> Well, I only take TBT bells in my shop, but that's still a virtual currency, like the in-game bells. And yeah, the duping thing is the exact reason why I don't accept in-game bells. It's sooo much easier to make bells fast in-game than it is for TBT bells.
> 
> I love the collectibles, though, funny enough, that wasn't my original reason for starting my shop. It was really more for the hell of it and to get re-aquainted with Photoshop. Now, I just save my bells for art and collectibles. Now that you mention it, most of the people I got art from in the past, either are no longer on TBT or temporarily closed their shops. Though, a part of that is probably because of people are busy with school again or IRL stuff, besides no longer being interested in doing requests.



Yeah, unfortunately. Cash doesn't really seem like a valid option when doing commissions via online (where most transactions are done). I can't really expect that a person would be willing to mail cash and then there's also the issue of cash/checks getting lost in the mail, which can make things sticky, especially if said person didn't actually send anything but said they did and just "oops guess it got lost in the mail". The variables are too high in that case. So PayPal is really my only option. I don't do it for a living, but... well, I barely get any hours at my job, so it was kind of a needed change in my life. I'm already living well below poverty level as is.

As for not having to pay, according to my sis-in-law, it doesn't matter whether you have a job or not or how much you make. She doesn't have a job (my brother makes the income for their family), but they still took 2/3 of the amounts she made via commissions. I don't have any reason to believe they won't do the same to me, despite how little money I make. 

Yeah, don't get me wrong---I can see why people like the collectibles and it gives you something fun to collect and work toward on this site. I just don't think I've been around here long enough yet to fully appreciate them. Plus it can be a little hard to watch people making demands on the items/amounts and increases the amount of greed around here, especially since TBT can be used to buy art/graphics, as well. But like you said, most of those shops aren't open, anyway.


----------



## Amissapanda

Attempting to squeeze my way out of my art block. Here's something random and fun that came to mind for me to try today: _Animal Crossing_ villagers as humans! I was just sketching for fun and the pose took shape before the face did and I thought... this kind of makes me think of how Diana might pose/act. And thus... I humanized her!







I don't know if/when I'll do or try other human/humanoid _Animal Crossing_ villagers, but perhaps in the future. I had a lot of fun with Diana's. I thought a "femme fatale" kind of look really suited her.

When it comes down to it, I suppose I'll always feel more comfortable drawing humans/humanoids rather than animals. But that's not necessarily a bad thing.

Hope you enjoy~


----------



## Oblivia

Amissapanda said:


> Attempting to squeeze my way out of my art block. Here's something random and fun that came to mind for me to try today: _Animal Crossing_ villagers as humans! I was just sketching for fun and the pose took shape before the face did and I thought... this kind of makes me think of how Diana might pose/act. And thus... I humanized her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if/when I'll do or try other human/humanoid _Animal Crossing_ villagers, but perhaps in the future. I had a lot of fun with Diana's. I thought a "femme fatale" kind of look really suited her.
> 
> When it comes down to it, I suppose I'll always feel more comfortable drawing humans/humanoids rather than animals. But that's not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Hope you enjoy~



That looks awesome.  Certainly one of the best gijinkas I've seen.


----------



## Hyoshido

Lovely work as always Amissa! While I've never had or considered Diana in my town, I can imagine her being just like that!
Wonder how you'd tackle other villagers too!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Attempting to squeeze my way out of my art block. Here's something random and fun that came to mind for me to try today: _Animal Crossing_ villagers as humans! I was just sketching for fun and the pose took shape before the face did and I thought... this kind of makes me think of how Diana might pose/act. And thus... I humanized her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if/when I'll do or try other human/humanoid _Animal Crossing_ villagers, but perhaps in the future. I had a lot of fun with Diana's. I thought a "femme fatale" kind of look really suited her.
> 
> When it comes down to it, I suppose I'll always feel more comfortable drawing humans/humanoids rather than animals. But that's not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Hope you enjoy~



whoa holy ****, this is gorgeous. she looks amazing!!! i really love the look!! hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh god i love seeing your work *_* i can never wait to see more hahaha sobs
keep it up!! <333


----------



## Amissapanda

Oblivia said:


> That looks awesome.  Certainly one of the best gijinkas I've seen.



Ahhh, thank you so much! I think it's pretty much the first gijinka of anything that I've ever done. lol



Hyogo said:


> Lovely work as always Amissa! While I've never had or considered Diana in my town, I can imagine her being just like that!
> Wonder how you'd tackle other villagers too!



Thanks a lot! She's definitely snooty, but I feel that she just has a sort of sophistication to her that some of the other snooty types really lack. I also tend to imagine the villagers as being older than most people do, but that's probably because I'm on the older side, myself. XD

I may try other villagers if I feel inspired in some way, but I make no promises. lol



Shirohibiki said:


> whoa holy ****, this is gorgeous. she looks amazing!!! i really love the look!! hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh god i love seeing your work *_* i can never wait to see more hahaha sobs
> keep it up!! <333



Thank youuuu~! I'm glad that you like her "new" look. I tried to make the color scheme sort of follow the pattern that she has in-game (earrings with the colors used on her ears, gloves and bracelets with the hoof colors, etc). I'm happy that you enjoy my work though, and as always, thanks a ton for the support.

I'll do my best. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Taking a bit of a trip through memory lane to pull one of my favorite pieces up:






I've never been able to do animations well, but I was inspired by the _Harvest Moon_ series to make a sort of "what if" situation for it with two of my favorite characters (and OTP). The animation itself isn't complex, but it got the point across, I think, and I consider the style at least somewhat similar to that of the _Harvest Moon_ games. I was really happy with how it turned out.

The only thing that really bugs me about it is that in order to save it into gif form, my ancient version of Photoshop/ImageReady compressed it, so the colors got a little bit weird and grainy in some spots. But I don't think it takes away from the idea/general charm of the game-like sequence too much. : ) You're free to disagree, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

wAH HOLY **** THATS SO FUKCING CUTE RIP ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
hahaha oh my god im crying its adorable NOOOOOOO. I LOVE CONFESSION SCENES. i honestly think you did the animation just fine!!! it looks lovely to me :')


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> wAH HOLY **** THATS SO FUKCING CUTE RIP ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> hahaha oh my god im crying its adorable NOOOOOOO. I LOVE CONFESSION SCENES. i honestly think you did the animation just fine!!! it looks lovely to me :')



Ahhh, thank you so much! Man, I feel almost undeserving of you coming to give me these types of feedback/responses. But it really brightens my day up a bit, knowing that you're enjoying what I have to post!

I'm SUCH a sucker for romantic stuff/confessions/general fluff/smex stuff (cough)... basically all that has to do with couple relationships in general. I'm hopelessly in love with love. Hahaha. But thank you! Animation stuff is really tough since I don't have the proper software or things like Flash which are almost needed for doing proper animations, but I'm glad I can make do with my cheap by-hand stuff!

I want to work on more animation stuff in the future, but limits do hold me back a bit. Plus there's the Carpal Tunnel problem that I have to be careful with, too. 

Again, thank you so much for your continued support. You and a few others here really make it worthwhile for me to continue posting my work here. I couldn't be grateful enough for that.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, thank you so much! Man, I feel almost undeserving of you coming to give me these types of feedback/responses. But it really brightens my day up a bit, knowing that you're enjoying what I have to post!
> 
> I'm SUCH a sucker for romantic stuff/confessions/general fluff/smex stuff (cough)... basically all that has to do with couple relationships in general. I'm hopelessly in love with love. Hahaha. But thank you! Animation stuff is really tough since I don't have the proper software or things like Flash which are almost needed for doing proper animations, but I'm glad I can make do with my cheap by-hand stuff!
> 
> I want to work on more animation stuff in the future, but limits do hold me back a bit. Plus there's the Carpal Tunnel problem that I have to be careful with, too.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your continued support. You and a few others here really make it worthwhile for me to continue posting my work here. I couldn't be grateful enough for that.



im actually the exact same way. thats why i like it when people draw my couples for me! it makes me super happy. love is just my favorite thing ahhaha rip
im glad i could brighten your day a little ;v; you deserve it, really!!! smooches u, ur art just makes me so happy~ i will continue to support you !!


----------



## pengutango

OMG!! That's a REALLY cute animation!!!  Aww man, I remember the days of ImageReady! That brings me back! It was definitely odd at first when you could do animations within Photoshop and not have to use a separate program for it. Granted, there's only so much you can do with GIFs, especially with the 256 color limit, to make them crisp, but you make do. :3

Also, with that Diana ginjika, she looks so sassy and sophisticated! I can totally picture her and Willow drinking tea or shopping together!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> im actually the exact same way. thats why i like it when people draw my couples for me! it makes me super happy. love is just my favorite thing ahhaha rip
> im glad i could brighten your day a little ;v; you deserve it, really!!! smooches u, ur art just makes me so happy~ i will continue to support you !!



It's such a fun and amazing concept, though, so who could blame us? : ) Though I'm partial to 'fantasy' love stories, like those from anime/shows/etc, etc. Which isn't to say that I'm not happy about real life relationships and how strong and amazing those can be for some people, but rather that putting it in a fantasy setting means that no one REALLY gets hurt from them or has actual feelings, but the stories are still inspiring and---well, this is me rambling at like 2:30AM, so it probably doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Hahahaha.

But thanks again! And I'm honored, really. If my art is capable of spreading any feelings of happiness (or any positive feelings, really---unless it's a deliberately sad/funny piece), I couldn't ask for more.



pengutango said:


> OMG!! That's a REALLY cute animation!!!  Aww man, I remember the days of ImageReady! That brings me back! It was definitely odd at first when you could do animations within Photoshop and not have to use a separate program for it. Granted, there's only so much you can do with GIFs, especially with the 256 color limit, to make them crisp, but you make do. :3
> 
> Also, with that Diana ginjika, she looks so sassy and sophisticated! I can totally picture her and Willow drinking tea or shopping together!



Thank you so much! ImageReady does drive me a little batty sometimes and it's annoying how it has to switch back and forth with changes between Photoshop (as well as that really annoying fact that when you change something in Photoshop and it loads back into ImageReady, it can add that change onto EVERY FRAME even if you only meant it for one frame and then you have to go and fix everything a;dlskj;aflsj). But yeah, you're right. Gifs are a limited form of animation as is and a lot of sites won't even let you upload them past the 1MB mark or even less in a lot of places, so you can't really go to town with all that you put into it. Like you said, though, make do! It's better to have one way, limited as it is, than no way at all other than expensive animation programs.

Ahhh, thanks again! I'm glad she came off looking sassy and sophisticated, since that's _exactly_ the kind of look I was going for! I didn't want to lose her "essence" that I felt she had in the game, if that makes any sense. And that's a really nice mental image you've conjured!


----------



## Amissapanda

Another piece from last year:







Disney style! I was attempting some different styles for the heck of it and had asked my tumblr buddies for some suggestions. Disney popped up numerous times, so I gave it a go. All in all, I was pretty happy with how it turned out for the first attempt at the style. And if nothing else, it's good practice to work outside of my normal limitations and bars. : )

This features my OTP from _Princess Tutu_, because I can never draw enough of them. Never.


----------



## Shirohibiki

whoa, youve improved so much!!! thats awesome to see! qvq
haha i love watching you draw your otp, it makes me happy that youre happy omg


----------



## Hyoshido

Lovely stuff as usual Amissa, Sorry I aint really been here but eh, I aint been feelin' too gravy and my recent attitude hasn't been too superb, I don't wanna say anything too stupid y'know


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> whoa, youve improved so much!!! thats awesome to see! qvq
> haha i love watching you draw your otp, it makes me happy that youre happy omg



Haha, I can't really say improvement is something I can determine when I'm working outside of my own style. I was trying hard to duplicate the Disney style, which is completely different from my own. I did use that style of coloring more back then, though. And I still like to use it from time to time.

I'm glad you enjoy the OTP stuff, since... well, I have tons of it. Lmfao. They never cease to inspiiiiire meeeee.



Hyogo said:


> Lovely stuff as usual Amissa, Sorry I aint really been here but eh, I aint been feelin' too gravy and my recent attitude hasn't been too superb, I don't wanna say anything too stupid y'know



Thanks. And no worries, don't push yourself.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> ...



Yeah, I don't miss that program at all. I'm glad Adobe decided to merge the programs in later releases of Photoshop. Makes life hella easier. Though, even though animations can be done in Photoshop now, there have been times I've done animations for someone's sig request and when I try and update it, it just won't cooperate and I have to do each frame individually. Definitely can be a pain if there's more than 10 frames... -____-

Very true on the limitations as well. It's not as noticeable if you have a small palette to begin with, but if you wanna add a rather colorful pic into a gif, you definitely can notice it. But, at least the option for animation is there, so it's better than nothing. 

Haha, of course. :3 She and Willow are my favorite snooties, so I figured they'd be friends. If I could have more than 10 villagers in my town, I'd totally have both of them. However, since that's not the case, just have Willow. I love that fluffy, yellow sheep. <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Another piece to post tonight, because... why not?






This one is also a little old. I did it for the pairing week that I host each September, a couple years back. The theme was "Red" and I decided to draw my favorite couple as a pair of sophisticated vampires. (Don't ask how my mind works.)

I also consider this a sort-of example of my lineart. I did use some basic flat color in there, but you can see the lines pretty clearly. I don't really have many "just lineart" pieces that I can think of. I'm almost hardly ever happy to leave things as lines only.


----------



## Ayaya

Oh, that looks really nice! Your lineart looks smooth, something I still can't accomplish ;;
I think you've improved a lot in terms of anatomy too


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Yeah, I don't miss that program at all. I'm glad Adobe decided to merge the programs in later releases of Photoshop. Makes life hella easier. Though, even though animations can be done in Photoshop now, there have been times I've done animations for someone's sig request and when I try and update it, it just won't cooperate and I have to do each frame individually. Definitely can be a pain if there's more than 10 frames... -____-
> 
> Very true on the limitations as well. It's not as noticeable if you have a small palette to begin with, but if you wanna add a rather colorful pic into a gif, you definitely can notice it. But, at least the option for animation is there, so it's better than nothing.
> 
> Haha, of course. :3 She and Willow are my favorite snooties, so I figured they'd be friends. If I could have more than 10 villagers in my town, I'd totally have both of them. However, since that's not the case, just have Willow. I love that fluffy, yellow sheep. <3



Yeah, I guess back in the day, programs probably couldn't handle that much image-editing heavy things at once, so they had no choice but to split them. Sadly, I'm stuck with it. I tried Photoshop CS5 and it refuses to work with my tablet monitor. I used to do things completely by mouse on the computer, but after developing CTS, I can't possibly return to trying to do that. I'm really sad to find the limitations of what I bought, though. I at least knew beforehand that it didn't work with SAI, but since I was more used to Photoshop, I didn't think that would ultimately be an issue. Ah well. But yeah, the individual framing stuff SUUUUUCKS. I really wish I could just set them all to a default with the pauses between each frame, too, instead of setting each one separately. Soooo tedious. 

While the limitations do get annoying sometimes, I guess I'm generally not a hard person to please, so I'm usually pretty happy with the result. And if worse comes to worst, I save the PDF files so I can always get the individual frames if I need them, instead. It works out, one way or another.

Aww that does sound really cute. The only ram I had in my town for a long while was Pietro. He was okay, but he kind of creeped me out. Hahaha. I'm not a fan of clowns. A friend of mine has (or had) Frita, but I think they really don't like her. I've heard good things about Muffy and Willow, though. I do have another snooty in my town, but I haven't really seen Maelle interact much with Diana. 



Ayaya said:


> Oh, that looks really nice! Your lineart looks smooth, something I still can't accomplish ;;
> I think you've improved a lot in terms of anatomy too



Thank you! The only reason it looks smooth at all is because that lineart was done by hand with a pen. lol I can't accomplish the same effect trying to use a tablet to do lineart. Ends up looking jerky and taking forever and ever to smooth out with the eraser tool and then going back over and over the lines and erasing bits again and again until it looks somewhat presentable. I don't really feel that I've improved too much since then, but I appreciate your feedback just the same!


----------



## Amissapanda

Something Autumn-spirited that I did last year~






I love hand-holding. It's such an understated gesture that can mean so many things. In this case, it's a little more on the romantic side, though. I love pairings that have hand-holding significance, and this pair is definitely one of them. : )

I also had an affinity for doing these short little no-dialogue comics last year. It's interesting to get the simple story portrayed without words. I like making them, but they're time-consuming. lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

hOW GROSSLY CUTE OH NO 

IM GETTING LIKE 500 CAVITIES RIP.........

oh my god i just adore your art so goddamn much im cry LOOK AT HOW CUTE THAT IS.... 

you are so good at comics <333 your paneling is great!! im so jelly omg. ahhh, i always love seeing your work :'D


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> hOW GROSSLY CUTE OH NO
> 
> IM GETTING LIKE 500 CAVITIES RIP.........
> 
> oh my god i just adore your art so goddamn much im cry LOOK AT HOW CUTE THAT IS....
> 
> you are so good at comics <333 your paneling is great!! im so jelly omg. ahhh, i always love seeing your work :'D



Thanks a lot. I'm glad that you enjoyed the sappiness cuteness. I'm really not good at comics, though. Hahaha. I avoid doing backgrounds and difficult perspectives because they frustrate me to no end. I'd never be able to handle doing real comics or manga for that reason. But little 4-koma-ish/short stuff like this is different. I can make them simple or silly and get the point across quickly instead of trying to flesh a full story out. 

Which isn't to say that I never tried bigger comics. I still have the first 20 pages or so of one I made in high school, which was really embarrassing and stupid. But I won't get into that.

Anyway, thanks for your support. It's always appreciated.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm just gonna give this a sad 'lil bump tonight.


----------



## Amissapanda

Got a couple sketches of _Beau_ and _Cookie_ gijinkas done tonight. If all goes well, I'll hopefully get around to coloring them tomorrow. Pretty happy with how they turned out.

Also, this is random, but does someone edit tags on threads? (I'm assuming someone does, but I don't know if it's free-for-all or mods only or what.)

But...yeah. I swear "sugoi" and "amissa is hella rad" were not there when I made this. lol

Thanks for the tags, regardless. I did a double-take when I saw them.


----------



## Hyoshido

You'll never guess who did the "Amissa is hella rad" tag :^)


----------



## Shirohibiki

i dont remember if i added one or not omfg, "sugoi" has a chance of being me tho omg
omg cant wait to see beau hhh <u>


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> You'll never guess who did the "Amissa is hella rad" tag :^)



Ahahaha. I'll take that as sarcastic and not literal. I mean, it couldn't possibly be YOU, am I right? But seriously, thanks. That's cute. I didn't even consider tags could be added by people other than the thread poster. (Although that worries me a little for other threads... ho boy. That sounds like something just _aching_ to be abused.)



Shirohibiki said:


> i dont remember if i added one or not omfg, "sugoi" has a chance of being me tho omg
> omg cant wait to see beau hhh <u>



Haha, well, either way.

I actually didn't color anything yet today. It's been so cold and yucky that I've basically been wrapped up in a blanket all day. I'll try to get off my butt and scan them/do some coloring of them later, if I can find the motivation. Geh, motivation is just really hard to find on days like this, though. I'd have some caffeine, but I never drink that on nights where I have work the next day. :x Baaad idea. Wouldn't recommend.


----------



## pengutango

About the tags, anyone can add stuff to it and I've seen it first hand that it can AND will be abused (depending on the thread). Usually isn't a problem. I think people only put the crazier tags if the thread has a lot of conflict or something. Some people just add tags to be funny too.

Oh! Remember that Willow sketch you drew for me? I got around to coloring it and man... coloring with a mouse is SOOO painful. XD Considering as I'm used to a tablet now, even if I don't draw or color with it much. Of course, go fig that the stupid pen sensitivity wasn't cooperating that day.

I can totally post it here if you're okay with it, OR I can VM/PM it over~.  Either way works. I'm happy with how it came out and curious what you think of it.


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> About the tags, anyone can add stuff to it and I've seen it first hand that it can AND will be abused (depending on the thread). Usually isn't a problem. I think people only put the crazier tags if the thread has a lot of conflict or something. Some people just add tags to be funny too.
> 
> Oh! Remember that Willow sketch you drew for me? I got around to coloring it and man... coloring with a mouse is SOOO painful. XD Considering as I'm used to a tablet now, even if I don't draw or color with it much. Of course, go fig that the stupid pen sensitivity wasn't cooperating that day.
> 
> I can totally post it here if you're okay with it, OR I can VM/PM it over~.  Either way works. I'm happy with how it came out and curious what you think of it.



It makes sense about the tags! I generally _try_ to avoid most of the drama-heavy threads and such, but I guess I haven't really looked a lot at tags until now. Anyway, thanks for cluing me in! That's a cool little feature, even if it does have the potential to be abused in some situations. (I did think there was a limit to 5 tags, though. I guess they must mean 'per person'.)

I remember! And man, I feel you on mouse work. I'm pretty sure I have years of doing mouse linework/coloring to partially thank for my Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. I really wish I had taken it easier back then. lol But anyway, I'd definitely love to see it! : ) 

Feel free to post it right in here, if you like! That way everyone can see---if you're proud of it, you don't have to show it just solely to me. Hehe.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> It makes sense about the tags! I generally _try_ to avoid most of the drama-heavy threads and such, but I guess I haven't really looked a lot at tags until now. Anyway, thanks for cluing me in! That's a cool little feature, even if it does have the potential to be abused in some situations. (I did think there was a limit to 5 tags, though. I guess they must mean 'per person'.)
> 
> I remember! And man, I feel you on mouse work. I'm pretty sure I have years of doing mouse linework/coloring to partially thank for my Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. I really wish I had taken it easier back then. lol But anyway, I'd definitely love to see it! : )
> 
> Feel free to post it right in here, if you like! That way everyone can see---if you're proud of it, you don't have to show it just solely to me. Hehe.



Yeah, pretty sure it's per person I think since I've seen threads with more than 5 tags.  Like I said, I couldn't even attempt to do real lineart since the last time I did it with a mouse, I used the pen tool... and that was a NIGHTMARE... -____-

And~ here's the colored pic:






I'm happy with how it came out. It's nothing fancy, but was a good chance to try coloring again, even if it's only flat coloring. I dunno about you, but plaid is EVIL. XP By far, that was the most annoying to color and I still don't think I did it right. It was first attempt at plaid, so least that makes me feel a lil better about it.


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Yeah, pretty sure it's per person I think since I've seen threads with more than 5 tags.  Like I said, I couldn't even attempt to do real lineart since the last time I did it with a mouse, I used the pen tool... and that was a NIGHTMARE... -____-
> 
> And~ here's the colored pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it came out. It's nothing fancy, but was a good chance to try coloring again, even if it's only flat coloring. I dunno about you, but plaid is EVIL. XP By far, that was the most annoying to color and I still don't think I did it right. It was first attempt at plaid, so least that makes me feel a lil better about it.



Yeah, lineart with a mouse is hella difficult to do and really hard on the wrist and finger joints. 

The colors look great, though! : D I really like how vibrant they are and the nice array of them chosen. I feel your frustrations with plaid, but I think you did a great job with it! And especially for a first attempt. It looks a lot like the scarf that she wears in-game! 

Overall, nice job, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amissapanda

I finished Beau's gijinka!







He's a carrot top, because I couldn't see him any other way. I used his hoove color for his pants, gave him a horn accessory, and the lazy eyes, because they must be included. lol Annnnnd he has freckles, because I thought he would be adorable with them.

Pretty happy with how he turned out. I'll try to finish Cookie tonight. I'm really excited to color hers.

Hope you enjoy~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> I finished Beau's gijinka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a carrot top, because I couldn't see him any other way. I used his hoove color for his pants, gave him a horn accessory, and the lazy eyes, because they must be included. lol Annnnnd he has freckles, because I thought he would be adorable with them.
> 
> Pretty happy with how he turned out. I'll try to finish Cookie tonight. I'm really excited to color hers.
> 
> Hope you enjoy~



hOLY **** MY BOYFRIEND
HI BOYFRIEND
WOW THATS HOT...........
screeches a lot over his freckles
oh my GOD im gonna smooch that
WTF HES SO DAMN CUTE UGHHHHHHHHH /marries amissas art


----------



## chiheerios

Amissapanda said:


> I finished Beau's gijinka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a carrot top, because I couldn't see him any other way. I used his hoove color for his pants, gave him a horn accessory, and the lazy eyes, because they must be included. lol Annnnnd he has freckles, because I thought he would be adorable with them.
> 
> Pretty happy with how he turned out. I'll try to finish Cookie tonight. I'm really excited to color hers.
> 
> Hope you enjoy~


holy wow, this is amazing! You're sp talented c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> hOLY **** MY BOYFRIEND
> HI BOYFRIEND
> WOW THATS HOT...........
> screeches a lot over his freckles
> oh my GOD im gonna smooch that
> WTF HES SO DAMN CUTE UGHHHHHHHHH /marries amissas art



Lmao, he was supposed to look kind of lazy-ish, but I guess the half-lidded eyes gave him more of a "how YOU doin'?" kind of look instead. XD Oh well. Glad you liked it, anyway. I couldn't resist the freckles. Trying to envision Beau as human just made me think that he must be covered in them. If he wasn't wear a shirt here, they'd be all over his shoulders, too. Hahaha. Nonetheless, glad you approve.

(I don't think my art can get married, though. Y'know, legal stuff. I kind of own it, so that would be on heck of an awkward living arrangement (and ceremony, for that matter). LOL)



chiheerios said:


> holy wow, this is amazing! You're sp talented c:



Thank you~ I'm glad that you liked it and the compliment is much appreciated. 

Just wondering, what does "sp talented" mean? I'm just not familiar with the "sp" part or what it stands for, that's all. Though this is less talent and more just determination to slowly improve over many, many years of drawing. lol Nonetheless, I really appreciate the sentiment. Thanks~!


----------



## MC4pros

OMFG, that Beau gijinka is SOOO cuuute! <3 *gasps* Those lazy eyes omg <3 you're so talented omfg! I wish I could draw like that! ;A;


----------



## Amissapanda

MC4pros said:


> OMFG, that Beau gijinka is SOOO cuuute! <3 *gasps* Those lazy eyes omg <3 you're so talented omfg! I wish I could draw like that! ;A;



Ahhh, thank you very much! I had fun with his design, so I'm glad you liked him. I was tempted to make his eyelids a different color like they are on his deer form, to stand out more, but it looked sooooooo weird when he was human. Lmfao. 

Thanks a lot, though. And just keep practicing if you want to draw better/improve. I'm probably a great deal older than you, so you have plenty of years to work up your skill and learn all the ropes. Just keep at it. Talent doesn't take one too far---it's hard work and dedication to your art that will bring you places.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Lmao, he was supposed to look kind of lazy-ish, but I guess the half-lidded eyes gave him more of a "how YOU doin'?" kind of look instead. XD Oh well. Glad you liked it, anyway. I couldn't resist the freckles. Trying to envision Beau as human just made me think that he must be covered in them. If he wasn't wear a shirt here, they'd be all over his shoulders, too. Hahaha. Nonetheless, glad you approve.
> 
> (I don't think my art can get married, though. Y'know, legal stuff. I kind of own it, so that would be on heck of an awkward living arrangement (and ceremony, for that matter). LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you~ I'm glad that you liked it and the compliment is much appreciated.
> 
> Just wondering, what does "sp talented" mean? I'm just not familiar with the "sp" part or what it stands for, that's all. Though this is less talent and more just determination to slowly improve over many, many years of drawing. lol Nonetheless, I really appreciate the sentiment. Thanks~!



no he definitely looks lazy, though maybe with a hint of "come hither" lmfao

also they meant "so", not "sp".


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> no he definitely looks lazy, though maybe with a hint of "come hither" lmfao
> 
> also they meant "so", not "sp".



It all works out then. Hahaha. He could secretly be that type. Who knows. (I swear he's charmed Cookie in my game, at least. I'm always finding them sitting on a bench together. It's adorable.)

Wow, oddly enough, a simple typo didn't cross my mind. I guess I should have let myself wake up more this afternoon before I started making responses. My bad. XD

Also, this is unrelated, but just a general update since it does have to do with this thread: I took the Fang/Diana art that I did a few pages back and put it into my signature. Hope it looks alright! I figured now was a good time to edit it, since I needed to put Julian in my list of villagers and take Avery out, anyway.


----------



## Amissapanda

And here's Cookie's gijinka! 






I think she's my favorite so far out of the ones I've created. I tried to make her hair look like floppy dog ears. And I didn't like the idea of the clothes she defaults with being worn as a dress, so I turned it into a vest with a frilly pink shirt underneath, a simple blue pleated skirt, and some light pink wrist/forearm things that were inspired from her whitish color on the paws. 

All in all, she was a blast to do. Peppy villagers are a lot of fun and she's just too gosh-darn adorable. I still ship her with Beau, too. I'll probably do art of them together at some point, but whether it will end up being their animal forms or gijinkas, I'm not sure of just yet. 

Anyway, enjoy~!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> And here's Cookie's gijinka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's my favorite so far out of the ones I've created. I tried to make her hair look like floppy dog ears. And I didn't like the idea of the clothes she defaults with being worn as a dress, so I turned it into a vest with a frilly pink shirt underneath, a simple blue pleated skirt, and some light pink wrist/forearm things that were inspired from her whitish color on the paws.
> 
> All in all, she was a blast to do. Peppy villagers are a lot of fun and she's just too gosh-darn adorable. I still ship her with Beau, too. I'll probably do art of them together at some point, but whether it will end up being their animal forms or gijinkas, I'm not sure of just yet.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy~!



iM GONNA DATE THAT
OH MY GOD HOW ****ING CUTE NO / //// /SCREAMS A LOT
literally everything about it is so ****ing super cute i cant take this no, ,,,,
digs own grave, here lies nikki, rip
also your sig looks great <:
everything about cookie makes me so happy oh my god,,, nEVER STOP PLS


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> iM GONNA DATE THAT
> OH MY GOD HOW ****ING CUTE NO / //// /SCREAMS A LOT
> literally everything about it is so ****ing super cute i cant take this no, ,,,,
> digs own grave, here lies nikki, rip
> also your sig looks great <:
> everything about cookie makes me so happy oh my god,,, nEVER STOP PLS



Haha, I'm sure it's not worth screaming over, but I'm glad that you liked it. I was really happy with her design, in particular, since I could even envision who she was supposed to be pretty easily compared to some of the others I've tried. I guess drawing happy/peppy characters channels into me pretty easily after all the Ahiru drawings I've done over the years. Lmao.

Anyway, thanks. No need to bury yourself---you've done that so many times on this site you must be quite the gravedigger now. (Hahaha, terrible pun, sorry.) Glad you think the signature looks alright, too. I'm sure the bouncing Fakiru pixels on the side probably look a bit strange, but I don't want to take them out. Got to show my ship obses---er, pride, after all. 

But yeah. Thanks as always for leaving me such nice comments. I'm really happy that you enjoy the art.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, I'm sure it's not worth screaming over, but I'm glad that you liked it. I was really happy with her design, in particular, since I could even envision who she was supposed to be pretty easily compared to some of the others I've tried. I guess drawing happy/peppy characters channels into me pretty easily after all the Ahiru drawings I've done over the years. Lmao.
> 
> Anyway, thanks. No need to bury yourself---you've done that so many times on this site you must be quite the gravedigger now. (Hahaha, terrible pun, sorry.) Glad you think the signature looks alright, too. I'm sure the bouncing Fakiru pixels on the side probably look a bit strange, but I don't want to take them out. Got to show my ship obses---er, pride, after all.
> 
> But yeah. Thanks as always for leaving me such nice comments. I'm really happy that you enjoy the art.



dont worry im a professional at screaming over everything because i get excited too easily
HUAH HUAH HUAH yes im the #1 gravedigger ;P
i feel u on showin ship pride dude, thats why i have some of mine in my sigs B) Ye
anD OF COURSE I JUST REALLY LOVE YOUR ART AND GET ALL EXCITED SO YEAH omg


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> dont worry im a professional at screaming over everything because i get excited too easily
> HUAH HUAH HUAH yes im the #1 gravedigger ;P
> i feel u on showin ship pride dude, thats why i have some of mine in my sigs B) Ye
> anD OF COURSE I JUST REALLY LOVE YOUR ART AND GET ALL EXCITED SO YEAH omg



Ships are lifeblood! Awwwwww yeah~ And it's all good---I get over-excited sometimes when I'm talking with really good friends and gushing about something we love, etc. What fun would life be if you never got excited?

But yes, thank you! I'm really happy that you enjoy my art. : )

Speaking of ships, this is what I'm currently working on:






I was art-blocked/depressed for Fakiru Week 2014 this year, which is the first year I didn't have all my prompts ready to go for the end of September. I'm hella late, but this is the linework for the first one, which has the theme "Green". Yeah, you can't see any green in it yet. Hahaha. But this focuses on the guy's eyes somewhat, which happen to be green. Pretty happy with how it's turning out, considering I'm did all the linework digitally for once. (Took me like two and a half hours to get it anywhere near smooth-looking, but yeah.)

I'm thinking I might use a palette for it. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Shirohibiki

sWOONS
oh my god thats beautiful///
I LOVE HER EXPRESSION AHHH.... your lines are always so good jfc?? wtb yr skills
hhhhh i love it i cant wait to see it finished <3333


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> sWOONS
> oh my god thats beautiful///
> I LOVE HER EXPRESSION AHHH.... your lines are always so good jfc?? wtb yr skills
> hhhhh i love it i cant wait to see it finished <3333



Thank you! I definitely like to put a focus on expression, since so much can be told in art through the character(s) expressions. It's always been a huge point of importance to me and my art.

Those lines were a pain in the butt, though. I still couldn't get rid of all the wavering and jitter in them, but I thickened and smoothed it out as best I could. I'm glad that you think it looks alright! I'm actually really happy with it, considering I haven't even drawn my favorite pairing in so many weeks now. Feels great to do art of them again. X3 I adore them so~


----------



## Amissapanda

About to go *LIVE* with *Mario Kart 8* Monday Madness!

Here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to stop on by! Or if I know you, I'd be happy to join you to races, too.


----------



## Hyoshido

Shamefully I didn't make it this time uwu

Hope you had a lot of fun with your friends, Amissa!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Shamefully I didn't make it this time uwu
> 
> Hope you had a lot of fun with your friends, Amissa!



We did have fun, thanks! Nintendo cut in just a few minutes ago and shut the servers down, but at least I we got a set complete before they did that. Kind of sucked to end it on such an early note, but I had a high-energy and pun-ful time. Hahaha.

Not sure if anyone in the chat was from the TBT forums or not, but they didn't speak up and say so, so I suppose they weren't.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, lineart with a mouse is hella difficult to do and really hard on the wrist and finger joints.
> 
> The colors look great, though! : D I really like how vibrant they are and the nice array of them chosen. I feel your frustrations with plaid, but I think you did a great job with it! And especially for a first attempt. It looks a lot like the scarf that she wears in-game!
> 
> Overall, nice job, and thanks for sharing!



Yeah, especially if you want to even attempt to play with the line weights. XD Aww, thanks! Yeah, I was going for bright colors. For her hair I was going back and forth between purple and blonde/yellow and considering she's mostly yellow, went with purple hair and the bright yellow dress. 

I was trying to go along with her color scheme as best as I could, even using the color picker for the scarf in particular. Was fun to color again since it's been so long since I've colored anything.  And also, Beau looks SOOO frickin' adorbs!! <333 I can totally picture him like that! Though those eyes are seriously reminding me a guy trying to be all seductive. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Yeah, especially if you want to even attempt to play with the line weights. XD Aww, thanks! Yeah, I was going for bright colors. For her hair I was going back and forth between purple and blonde/yellow and considering she's mostly yellow, went with purple hair and the bright yellow dress.
> 
> I was trying to go along with her color scheme as best as I could, even using the color picker for the scarf in particular. Was fun to color again since it's been so long since I've colored anything.  And also, Beau looks SOOO frickin' adorbs!! <333 I can totally picture him like that! Though those eyes are seriously reminding me a guy trying to be all seductive. XD



Makes sense! The purple does stand out more than the blonde probably would (though there's always different shades of colors to use, too). I think it looks nice with what you decided on, though. Animal Crossing _IS_ a very colorful and vibrant game, after all!

Haha, yeah, I was trying to go along with parts of her animal design to influence the gijinka form, too, so I know what you mean. The scarf definitely looks a lot like hers, though. And it really sets the outfit off with well with those colors all together. 

Ahhh, thank you! The whole seductive look was pretty much an accident, but I didn't want to keep messing with his face and it was kind of hard to give him a really "lazy-eyed" look in human form. Instead, I'll just headcanon that he tries to hit on the gals and fails pretty miserably with bad, bad pick-up lines and somehow always getting onto the subject of food... Hehe. Glad you liked him, though!

----------------------------------

And so I don't do a post merge thing here, I'm just going to also use this post to put my finished work that I posted the linework for earlier today:






Fakiru Week 2014 - [Day 1] - _Green_

_"What are you doing, mor————why are you staring like that?"

"Fakir… did you know that you have reeeeally pretty eyes?"_

! I'm so ridiculously happy with how it turned out! I ended up using two different palettes to color it, but I like the mix of the two and I think it really worked well for the overall color scheme! And the only really bright "green" thing in the entire picture is his eyes, which is what I based the theme here on. It took me ages both to do the lineart and to color it, but it was a day/evening well spent! All in all, I'd say it's not bad for the first theme. Six more to go. I hope inspiration sticks with me to get them done at least before the end of the year. 

Hope you guys like it~ I'm quite proud of it. I haven't drawn my OTP in a long time, so it feels good to work with them again. Ahh, nothing makes me happier. <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Bumping this for a change, because I really am proud of that art piece. I hope I'm finally starting to claw my way out of art block and all the unpleasant stuff clinging to me and weighing down on me the past few weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hyoshido

"In a long time" Aint it only been a few days at most? o:

Hope you come off the whole Artblock thing, My brother had one for a long while before :x


----------



## azukitan

Your latest artwork is so utterly precious. *swoons at a blushing Fakir*

I want to frame each and every one of your drawings and hang them up in a museum for all to see! I mean, really, how are you not world famous yet? >w<


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> "In a long time" Aint it only been a few days at most? o:
> 
> Hope you come off the whole Artblock thing, My brother had one for a long while before :x



No, you're thinking pieces that I've _posted_ here. I mentioned that a lot of those are old. I haven't actually drawn them for a couple of months before now, according to the timestamps on my tumblr works. And that's a long time for me.

Thanks, though. I'm working on it. I figured I can't just sit around and mope about not feeling like doing art. Got to at least try if I want to kick my butt out of this funk.



azukitan said:


> Your latest artwork is so utterly precious. *swoons at a blushing Fakir*
> 
> I want to frame each and every one of your drawings and hang them up in a museum for all to see! I mean, really, how are you not world famous yet? >w<



Ahhh, thank you! I'm glad that you liked it! (I know it's not really right to take validation in what others think, but I was really hoping there wasn't something terribly wrong with it that others could see and I was missing somehow. Hahaha)

a;ljdsfjs There's no need to frame anything of mine. Hahaha. It's not that good. I appreciate the sentiment, nonetheless! And I'm far from world-famous. In fact, half of the PT fandom can't stand me because I've been posting these kinds of things for over 8 years now and don't stop. XD;; Not gonna stop me, though. Gotta do what you love!


----------



## Shirohibiki

WHEEZES
THOSE COLORS..... holy **** i really wish i could color like you, your coloring is absolutely splendid *A* keep up the amazing work amissa ;v;!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> WHEEZES
> THOSE COLORS..... holy **** i really wish i could color like you, your coloring is absolutely splendid *A* keep up the amazing work amissa ;v;!!



Ahhh, thank youuuuu~! I was pretty happy with how the colors turned out. I go kind of overboard with shading sometimes, but that's what I like to dooo. Thanks a lot! I'm glad you liked it, colors and all. I hope it's my key to getting more out of that art block stage, since I usually can't do much of anything besides sketches and things when I'm stuck in a rut, but this gave me hope!

As always, thanks for taking the time to tell me what you thought. You're a real sweetheart.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, thank youuuuu~! I was pretty happy with how the colors turned out. I go kind of overboard with shading sometimes, but that's what I like to dooo. Thanks a lot! I'm glad you liked it, colors and all. I hope it's my key to getting more out of that art block stage, since I usually can't do much of anything besides sketches and things when I'm stuck in a rut, but this gave me hope!
> 
> As always, thanks for taking the time to tell me what you thought. You're a real sweetheart.



hhh i feel you so hard on that art block man//// ugh
but i believe in you!!!
and of course, you deserve it <333


----------



## effluo

So much Princess Tutu.. <3

Duck looks adorable. Your art style is very cute. ^___^


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> hhh i feel you so hard on that art block man//// ugh
> but i believe in you!!!
> and of course, you deserve it <333



Yeah, art block is hell. Sometimes it last for months and it just doesn't let up. Gotta keep trying, though. (Thanks~)

Ffff, I really don't, when it comes down to it, but I still appreciate that nonetheless. 



effluo said:


> So much Princess Tutu.. <3
> 
> Duck looks adorable. Your art style is very cute. ^___^



Ahhhh! Someone else who knows about _Princess Tutu_! Yay! (My apologies, it's just enough of a niche/obscure anime that not a lot of people know about it/have watched it.)

Thank you very much! I'm glad you like my style. : ) Ahiru/Duck is one of my favorite characters to draw, most definitely. She's so adorable!


----------



## Amissapanda

Just gonna give a little love-tap bump to this~ I'll get some art to post later tonight.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yee, don't feel bad for bumping your thread, even if it isn't for any updates! :>


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Yee, don't feel bad for bumping your thread, even if it isn't for any updates! :>



Eh, I still like to at least bump it with content, you know? Or responding to someone else---something more of merit than just a "bump". That's always bothered me.


----------



## Amissapanda

Here's an example of some of my quick sketch portrait work:







I like to add a little color sometimes to give it some atmosphere and minor shading to emphasize certain parts. 

This is Rue, from _Princess Tutu_. She's probably one of my favorite female characters to draw (along with Ahiru). I drew this during my last art block, which wasn't long ago. It was a nice little exercise. I have a Fakir one I finished today just for fun, but I haven't scanned it yet. I may post that later.

For now, enjoy~


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow oh snap shes hot. HELLO THERE B) hmmmdang i love your art so damn much ughhhh <333 I WISH I COULD THROW MY MONEY AT U....... sobs...


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> wow oh snap shes hot. HELLO THERE B) hmmmdang i love your art so damn much ughhhh <333 I WISH I COULD THROW MY MONEY AT U....... sobs...



She's pretty smokin', yeah. I'm pretty sure that half the fandom has some kind of crush on her. Hahahaha. (Heck, even some of the canon characters have crushes/girlcrushes on her.)

Thank youuuu~! Monetary commissions, as much as I'd like to open them again, will have to wait until I find out what the government is going to take from me with taxes from this year. If it's not too bad, then I'll continue to do them, but if the taxes are ridiculous... well, I may have to just find a second job to help support myself, instead. Stupid greedy corporate America. : (

I appreciate your support, nonetheless! Thanks a lot~


----------



## Amissapanda

Love-tapping this before sleeps~

I'm putting the rest of my current to-do stuff (which is sadly months old, since I just haven't been able to get the motivation to work on YouTube thumbnails and things) on hold while I work on azukitan's art trade.


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> Love-tapping this before sleeps~
> 
> I'm putting the rest of my current to-do stuff (which is sadly months old, since I just haven't been able to get the motivation to work on YouTube thumbnails and things) on hold while I work on azukitan's art trade.



Awwww, bless your heart! I feel so special right now ;u; <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

That Rue sketch looks spectacular~! I love the way you shaded her luscious lips and big, fluffy hair.


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Awwww, bless your heart! I feel so special right now ;u; <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That Rue sketch looks spectacular~! I love the way you shaded her luscious lips and big, fluffy hair.



I had a little trouble with the posing, as I'm not used to your characters and how their clothing works and everything, but gonna scan and color soon! I hope you'll like the results. :3

Ahhh thank you! It's nothing special, but I'm glad you liked it! Hair is one of my favorite things to draw/shade/color. X3


----------



## Amissapanda

Annnnnd finished!

For my art trade with Azukitan:






Her original characters, Hiro and Kana! 

I hope I was able to capture their essence decently. And I apologize for anything that may be a little off with either of them. I kept the details as straight as I could, but there's the possibility that something might be missing. I also thought about doing a generic standing pose originally, being unfamiliar with the characters, but I ended up wanting to so something a little more intimate, like some innocent cuddling. Perhaps they're taking a rest on their journey or just having a moment---it's up to you, lol. 

Anyway, I hope you like it! I was nervous drawing your characters for you, but I hope you like the result. And thanks again for the lovely piece of Fakir/Ahiru art you made for me!

It was very nice doing an art trade with you. :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Annnnnd finished!
> 
> For my art trade with Azukitan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her original characters, Hiro and Kana!
> 
> I hope I was able to capture their essence decently. And I apologize for anything that may be a little off with either of them. I kept the details as straight as I could, but there's the possibility that something might be missing. I also thought about doing a generic standing pose originally, being unfamiliar with the characters, but I ended up wanting to so something a little more intimate, like some innocent cuddling. Perhaps they're taking a rest on their journey or just having a moment---it's up to you, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you like it! I was nervous drawing your characters for you, but I hope you like the result. And thanks again for the lovely piece of Fakir/Ahiru art you made for me!
> 
> It was very nice doing an art trade with you. :3



IM GONNA VOMIT THIS IS THE CUTEST THING IVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE OH MY GOD
I WANT YOUR ART SO BAD!! SCREECHES, THROWS MONEY AT SCREEN IN DESPERATION
HIRO IS SO GODDAMN CUTE N O NO ONO GNKLFDGDFG _I LOVE..........._
never stop being awesome pls


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> IM GONNA VOMIT THIS IS THE CUTEST THING IVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE OH MY GOD
> I WANT YOUR ART SO BAD!! SCREECHES, THROWS MONEY AT SCREEN IN DESPERATION
> HIRO IS SO GODDAMN CUTE N O NO ONO GNKLFDGDFG _I LOVE..........._
> never stop being awesome pls



Lololol. Don't vomit---that's one of the worst feelings in the world! 

But thank you! I'm glad you think it's cute. They were fun to draw, and kind of similar to my OTP in some ways. I hope that the owner of the characters will enjoy it when she sees it!

(Lmao, I'm not awesome. Really. But thank you for the compliment, nonetheless. I'll just keep doing what I'm doing~)


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> Annnnnd finished!
> 
> For my art trade with Azukitan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her original characters, Hiro and Kana!
> 
> I hope I was able to capture their essence decently. And I apologize for anything that may be a little off with either of them. I kept the details as straight as I could, but there's the possibility that something might be missing. I also thought about doing a generic standing pose originally, being unfamiliar with the characters, but I ended up wanting to so something a little more intimate, like some innocent cuddling. Perhaps they're taking a rest on their journey or just having a moment---it's up to you, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you like it! I was nervous drawing your characters for you, but I hope you like the result. And thanks again for the lovely piece of Fakir/Ahiru art you made for me!
> 
> It was very nice doing an art trade with you. :3


Ahhhhh
Aaaaaahhhhhh
AAAAAHHHHHHHH~!
ILU SO MUCH FOR THIS!!
IT'S SO GOOD I WANT TO CRY!!! NNNGHHHHHH TT///7///TT

THE FEELS, MAN. I love how Kana is resting her head on Hiro's shoulders. You're fantastic with poses, like always *dreamy sigh* I want to melt from all the tenderness. There is nothing sweeter than what I see before my eyes~ (*?∀`*) <3 This picture is definitely one of my favorites now. And, omg, seeing their faces so close together, I can't help but go






XDDD!!

All in all, you've portrayed my characters very well; they're absolutely perfect~ ❤ I cannot thank you enough for art trading with me. *hugs* Please never stop creating such stunning pieces and PT fanart. You're an inspiration to us all! ଘ(੭ˊ꒳ˋ)੭✧


----------



## Shirohibiki

azu i hope they make out 5ever pls, it is of utmost importance.

AND I KNOW AMISSA I JSUT gET SO EXCITEd HNGNg


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> azu i hope they make out 5ever pls, it is of utmost importance.
> 
> AND I KNOW AMISSA I JSUT gET SO EXCITEd HNGNg



We're such dirty birdies, lololol XDDD


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Ahhhhh
> Aaaaaahhhhhh
> AAAAAHHHHHHHH~!
> ILU SO MUCH FOR THIS!!
> IT'S SO GOOD I WANT TO CRY!!! NNNGHHHHHH TT///7///TT
> 
> THE FEELS, MAN. I love how Kana is resting her head on Hiro's shoulders. You're fantastic with poses, like always *dreamy sigh* I want to melt from all the tenderness. There is nothing sweeter than what I see before my eyes~ (*?∀`*) <3 This picture is definitely one of my favorites now. And, omg, seeing their faces so close together, I can't help but go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XDDD!!
> 
> All in all, you've portrayed my characters very well; they're absolutely perfect~ ❤ I cannot thank you enough for art trading with me. *hugs* Please never stop creating such stunning pieces and PT fanart. You're an inspiration to us all! ଘ(੭ˊ꒳ˋ)੭✧



You're very, very welcome! I'm just glad that you're pleased with it! It's definitely what you deserve at the least for that adorable Fakir/Ahiru art you made for me! (Which I've now slipped into my sig! Hehehe. I wasn't sure exactly how you wanted to be credited, so I went with your profile page here, but if you'd rather I linked to something else of yours (a DA, tumblr, etc), I'd be more than happy to change it!)

I'm happy that you're pleased with the pose! I was waffling a bit on exactly what to do with them, since I don't know the exact nature of your characters' relationships, but I'm glad to hear that it worked out in the end. She's kind of in the process of getting to his shoulder, but he certainly doesn't look as though he'll be stopping her. Hehehe. And I'm really honored that you consider it one of your favorites! That's a really huge honor, thank youuu~ >///<

((LOL! Truth be told, one of the things I considered them doing was kissing, but I was like, WAIT I DUNNO IF THESE CHARACTERS WOULD EVEN DO THAT NECESSARILY and then I just decided to go for something more subtle, lol. It can totes _lead_ to a kiss, though.))

I'm relieved to have done your characters justice! Thanks so much for art trading with me. : ) I haven't done one in ages, so it was nice. And pffffttt, I wouldn't call myself an inspiration or anything, but I appreciate that sentiment a lot, thanks! Keep doing what you're doing, too. Your art is fantastic!



Shirohibiki said:


> azu i hope they make out 5ever pls, it is of utmost importance.
> 
> AND I KNOW AMISSA I JSUT gET SO EXCITEd HNGNg



(Hey, I would totally second the idea of them making out. Just sayin'.)

Lol! I know, it's okay. Just be careful. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm thinking of MAYBE... maybe putting up a shop on this site.

However, it would be limited to _sketches_. I just can't put down whole days aside to be doing full color stuff. My wrist would explode. And I have a lot of current projects I need to work on, anyway.

They wouldn't be cheap, though, since I'm not doing this for real money. And they would only for TBT or collectibles. (I don't really have a wishlist in-game or anything, and even if I did, I'd have nowhere to put the stuff.)

Knowing that, would anyone want to see me open a sketch shop?

If not, that's fine too. Just putting it out there, since I'd like to make TBT here to support other artists here by buying from them, but I just can't use my days off to sit here and post on the forums all day to make TBT. I've done that for long enough already.


----------



## Shirohibiki

SITS AT UR FEET, WAGGING TAIL

_ME........._


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> SITS AT UR FEET, WAGGING TAIL
> 
> _ME........._



Aww, thank you so much. I appreciate your support. You may very well be one of the only ones, but that's okay. You've been a really positive influence for me here.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Aww, thank you so much. I appreciate your support. You may very well be one of the only ones, but that's okay. You've been a really positive influence for me here.



somehow, i incredibly doubt id be the only one. see, what happens is, people only pay attention to shops a lot of the time? if that makes sense? so people may come flocking when they see an actual shop.


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> somehow, i incredibly doubt id be the only one. see, what happens is, people only pay attention to shops a lot of the time? if that makes sense? so people may come flocking when they see an actual shop.



Haha, yeah, that's a good point. I even knew that already, but didn't think of it. But ehh, we'll see. I doubt people will like my prices very much, but they don't have to order from me if they don't want to. I'll probably go through with it. Sketches at least shouldn't be TOO taxing on my time and carpal tunnel problems. I just can't afford to be dropping 7 hours of my time to draw, scan, and color things that aren't for real money---and even those are on lock-down until I figure out what taxes will look like this coming year.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, yeah, that's a good point. I even knew that already, but didn't think of it. But ehh, we'll see. I doubt people will like my prices very much, but they don't have to order from me if they don't want to. I'll probably go through with it. Sketches at least shouldn't be TOO taxing on my time and carpal tunnel problems. I just can't afford to be dropping 7 hours of my time to draw, scan, and color things that aren't for real money---and even those are on lock-down until I figure out what taxes will look like this coming year.



only do whats best for you bb, im so sorry about your carpal tunnel ;m; it must be awful. youre a real trooper tho <33


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> only do whats best for you bb, im so sorry about your carpal tunnel ;m; it must be awful. youre a real trooper tho <33



That's the plan. <3 And it's alright. It's something I've had to live with for four+ years now and likely for the rest of my life. Wearing a wrist brace is just second nature to me now. lol I'd much rather it's at the point it is than worsen to the point where I need surgery---which is why I try to be careful.

Since you're also an artist, make sure that you be careful, as well. Things such as drawing, writing/typing, and anything that requires repetitive hand movements will bring you down the path of CTS. It doesn't show for many years, but once it does, it's near-impossible to get rid of without having it surgically fixed.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> That's the plan. <3 And it's alright. It's something I've had to live with for four+ years now and likely for the rest of my life. Wearing a wrist brace is just second nature to me now. lol I'd much rather it's at the point it is than worsen to the point where I need surgery---which is why I try to be careful.
> 
> Since you're also an artist, make sure that you be careful, as well. Things such as drawing, writing/typing, and anything that requires repetitive hand movements will bring you down the path of CTS. It doesn't show for many years, but once it does, it's near-impossible to get rid of without having it surgically fixed.



well thats discomforting to know. i have this notion that im invincible apparently lmfao,, lord knows ill prolly land myself with it at some point rip,, ah well. guess ill deal with it if it comes. qvq


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> well thats discomforting to know. i have this notion that im invincible apparently lmfao,, lord knows ill prolly land myself with it at some point rip,, ah well. guess ill deal with it if it comes. qvq



Word to the wise: If you're feeling a tingling in your arm/hand that doesn't go away (like normal pins and needles feelings do), see your doctor pronto. I waited and figured it wasn't serious, so I didn't get it treated. It wasn't until nearly a month later that I went in and by then, I was shackled to a correctional wrist brace and had to have x-rays done. Thankfully, it hadn't gotten to the point where I had to have surgery, but it hasn't fixed the problem---only kept it at bay. The wrist braces with the correctional metal bars (like the one I wear) take up half or more of your forearm and they're really bulky and annoying.

As long as you show some caution, you should be fine! Just don't ignore the signs like I did if you're feeling any wrist pain/tingles in the lower arm/hand that last longer than a limb falling asleep.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Word to the wise: If you're feeling a tingling in your arm/hand that doesn't go away (like normal pins and needles feelings do), see your doctor pronto. I waited and figured it wasn't serious, so I didn't get it treated. It wasn't until nearly a month later that I went in and by then, I was shackled to a correctional wrist brace and had to have x-rays done. Thankfully, it hadn't gotten to the point where I had to have surgery, but it hasn't fixed the problem---only kept it at bay. The wrist braces with the correctional metal bars (like the one I wear) take up half or more of your forearm and they're really bulky and annoying.
> 
> As long as you show some caution, you should be fine! Just don't ignore the signs like I did if you're feeling any wrist pain/tingles in the lower arm/hand that last longer than a limb falling asleep.



oh god, okay. ill be sure to keep a lookout for it! thank you for the advice dear <3 im hoping i wont have to worry about it until im older (if ever at all)...


----------



## Amissapanda

Hey guys! (I'm not going to post this in my shop, obviously, so I brought it here~)

I'm streaming _Mario Kart 8_ tonight, as per my Monday usual! (In just a minute, actually!)

You can find the stream here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

If I know you from this site, let me know in the chat and perhaps you can come and race in the friends room! Or you can just come to watch, too. It's all good. :3

Pre-warning: I curse, and sometimes when I'm on Skype with some of the other people I race with, they curse too. We're adults, so keep that in mind if you drop in!


----------



## Gracelia

Amissapanda said:


> Hey guys! (I'm not going to post this in my shop, obviously, so I brought it here~)
> 
> I'm streaming _Mario Kart 8_ tonight, as per my Monday usual! (In just a minute, actually!)
> 
> You can find the stream here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime
> 
> If I know you from this site, let me know in the chat and perhaps you can come and race in the friends room! Or you can just come to watch, too. It's all good. :3
> 
> Pre-warning: I curse, and sometimes when I'm on Skype with some of the other people I race with, they curse too. We're adults, so keep that in mind if you drop in!



Carpal tunnel sucks. ;o; I feel so bad for you!! 

and so glad to see you're a streamer! I will subscribe but not watch atm since I am on Fantasy Life! My friends and I are like that too, we curse all over while 2 stream hahaha. XD


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I love your art! The palette challenges are gorgeous.  I wish I could be as good with digital art as you!


----------



## Amissapanda

Gracelia said:


> Carpal tunnel sucks. ;o; I feel so bad for you!!
> 
> and so glad to see you're a streamer! I will subscribe but not watch atm since I am on Fantasy Life! My friends and I are like that too, we curse all over while 2 stream hahaha. XD



It's okay! I'm just counting my blessings that I haven't had to have surgery. I wear a wrist brace any time I'm not working/drawing/bathing, but it's kind of gotten to the point where I'm pretty used to it. And I'd rather be careful than have further problems. So far, it's been holding me out for a few years, so I'm just gonna be cautious with it.

Aww, thanks for subscribing! : ) I know how you feel about Fantasy Life. My copy won't come in the mail until Wednesday, but I'm really excited for it! And hey, you're a streamer too? Do tell! : D



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I love your art! The palette challenges are gorgeous.  I wish I could be as good with digital art as you!



Thank you so much! Haha, digital art takes a lot of work and a looooot of patience. Lines are especially hard for me with digital art. But if you practice, you'll get better! That said, traditional art is just as cool. : )


----------



## Gracelia

Oh myyy you're going to love Fantasy Life when it comes in. I've been playing it wayyy too much! I love to take my sweet time with things too, so it keeps me occupied for long periods of time~

I am not a streamer but my boyfriend and friends are~! I am part of the group where I just play games - no streamin' for me.


----------



## Amissapanda

Gracelia said:


> Oh myyy you're going to love Fantasy Life when it comes in. I've been playing it wayyy too much! I love to take my sweet time with things too, so it keeps me occupied for long periods of time~
> 
> I am not a streamer but my boyfriend and friends are~! I am part of the group where I just play games - no streamin' for me.



I knooooow! I'm really excited about it. I love RPGs as it is, so mixing them with an AC/Harvest Moon-ish concept is just freakin' perfect for me. I can't wait! ...But I have to wait, since it's still not going to be here for another day. Figures it would be due to arrive the day before it's back to work for me. Ah well.

Ohhh, okay! Sorry, I just assumed. XD That's cool though! It's fun to play games with others, streaming and not streaming. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Just thought I would show you guys what picture my avatar comes from. 

Namely, this one:







I love drawing more "grown-up" versions of some of my favorite characters. Ahiru is no exception. And I took her hair out of the braid because I can. XD

But yeah. I thought I would show it off, since I'll probably be changing my avatar soon.

(And yes, I'm cursed. Blame Kairi-Kitten. Hahaha.)


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> Just thought I would show you guys what picture my avatar comes from.
> 
> Namely, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love drawing more "grown-up" versions of some of my favorite characters. Ahiru is no exception. And I took her hair out of the braid because I can. XD
> 
> But yeah. I thought I would show it off, since I'll probably be changing my avatar soon.
> 
> (And yes, I'm cursed. Blame Kairi-Kitten. Hahaha.)



Ooh! Ahh! Now I can admire all the details *u*

I wonder what your new avie is going to be, hehe~

- - - Post Merge - - -

What type of flower is she holding, by the way? :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

I KNEW I RECOGNIZED THAT PICTURE
ahhh so pretty qvq ffff you draw hair so well <333


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Ooh! Ahh! Now I can admire all the details *u*
> 
> I wonder what your new avie is going to be, hehe~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What type of flower is she holding, by the way? :3



Haha. XD Color-wise, it's one of my more simple pieces, really. I remember drawing this as a general thank you to all my friends who had supported me over the years through thick and thin. 

As for the new avvie... I'm actually a bit undecided at the moment. Part of me is screaming "OTP PICTURE" and the other part wants something different or more single-character centric. I haven't decided just yet. But seeing as my avatar won't show while I'm cursed, anyway, I have time to think on it. 

The flower... actually isn't modeled after any real flowers. XD;; I winged it. (No pun intended.) Her character always makes me think of the color yellow and sunshine/happiness/optimism, and yellow flowers generally imply "friendship", which is what my reason was for the drawing. It was more symbolic in _color_ than in actual flower type---which I made up. Haha.



Shirohibiki said:


> I KNEW I RECOGNIZED THAT PICTURE
> ahhh so pretty qvq ffff you draw hair so well <333



Ahhh, thank youuu~! <3 I do love drawing/coloring/shading hair, I admit. There was this one commission I did on another site where the person's character literally had like... hair that was double the triple of their body and more. I love drawing/coloring hair, but that tested my limits. XD;;; It was fun, but the hair alone took nearly four hours to do. _Crazy_.


----------



## Amissapanda

Almost forgot to do it, but seeing as cursed time is over, I finally changed my avatar! 

...Yeah, a _Princess Tutu_ character again. But I liked that art I did of her and I thought it was pretty fitting for an avvie.

I have a brighter version of it, too, but I like the more subdued look the exclusion filter gave it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Almost forgot to do it, but seeing as cursed time is over, I finally changed my avatar!
> 
> ...Yeah, a _Princess Tutu_ character again. But I liked that art I did of her and I thought it was pretty fitting for an avvie.
> 
> I have a brighter version of it, too, but I like the more subdued look the exclusion filter gave it.



wHOA WOW ITS RELALY SEXY OH MaN
tHOSE COLORs.............. HNNNNNNNNNNNNG,,,,,,,
latches onto amissas art 5ever QAQ


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> wHOA WOW ITS RELALY SEXY OH MaN
> tHOSE COLORs.............. HNNNNNNNNNNNNG,,,,,,,
> latches onto amissas art 5ever QAQ



Thank youuuu~! X3

And just so I don't merge messages here...

I'm going LIVE with _Mario Kart 8_ in just a couple minutes! The stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Gracelia

I'll join fer a bit~ : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Gracelia said:


> I'll join fer a bit~ : )



Thanks so much for stopping by! : ) It was nice to see you. And I hope I didn't butcher your name. Hahaha. (I'm terrible with names.)


----------



## Amissapanda

I don't know how many of you are interested in Let's Plays or the like, but if I could have your opinion about what game to LP next, I have put up my current list here: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/101940179780/a-little-help-guys-opinions-welcome-appreciated

I'm just not sure where to start at the moment. There's _so_ many things I want to do.

I welcome and any all opinions, even if you're not interested in LPs. 

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## Sholee

Amissapanda said:


> I don't know how many of you are interested in Let's Plays or the like, but if I could have your opinion about what game to LP next, I have put up my current list here: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/101940179780/a-little-help-guys-opinions-welcome-appreciated
> 
> I'm just not sure where to start at the moment. There's _so_ many things I want to do.
> 
> I welcome and any all opinions, even if you're not interested in LPs.
> 
> Thanks in advance. <3



i love LPs! you should do one of fantasy life


----------



## PandaNikita

Oh my gosh. Wind Waker <3 and I don't know if you like Sims 4

I'll go with Sholee and say FL, maybe you should do  more Zelda games - Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess, A Link Between Worlds


----------



## Amissapanda

Sholee said:


> i love LPs! you should do one of fantasy life





PandaNikita said:


> Oh my gosh. Wind Waker <3 and I don't know if you like Sims 4
> 
> I'll go with Sholee and say FL, maybe you should do  more Zelda games - Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess, A Link Between Worlds



I can't do _Fantasy Life_. Hahaha. It requires a very special capture card for the 3DS which costs about $300 to have put into your 3DS (custom done). I can't possibly spend that much just to record 3DS footage, otherwise I would have put any number of 3DS games on the list, because there are tons I'd love to do LPs of. But those are out. It's impossible for me to do without that highly-expensive little capture card.

_Sims 4_ is also something I'd love to do, but cannot. My graphics card is not good enough/advanced enough to run the game.


----------



## Sholee

thenn i would pick legend of zelda:windwaker


----------



## PandaNikita

Amissapanda said:


> I can't do _Fantasy Life_. Hahaha. It requires a very special capture card for the 3DS which costs about $300 to have put into your 3DS (custom done). I can't possibly spend that much just to record 3DS footage, otherwise I would have put any number of 3DS games on the list, because there are tons I'd love to do LPs of. But those are out. It's impossible for me to do without that highly-expensive little capture card.
> 
> _Sims 4_ is also something I'd love to do, but cannot. My graphics card is not good enough/advanced enough to run the game.


Yes I've heard that the capture cards for those are pricey  
I splurged on the Sims 4 but I haven't had too much time to play it


----------



## Amissapanda

Sholee said:


> thenn i would pick legend of zelda:windwaker



I think I have almost a 3-way tie right now between _Child of Light_, _EarthBound_, and _Wind Waker HD_. XD (Including the feedback from tumblr, of course.)



PandaNikita said:


> Yes I've heard that the capture cards for those are pricey
> I splurged on the Sims 4 but I haven't had too much time to play it



Yeah, there's only one guy that does them. _One_. And he's usually sold out almost just after he opens up for orders. He does them all by hand, apparently. But by now, he must have made a killing off of them.

I've heard Sims 4 is pretty fun! I watched bits of LPs on it. I have a bit of a bias toward 3, myself, but the new emotion integration looks really cool.


----------



## Amissapanda

Looks like it's going to be _Child of Light_ that I Let's Play next. I might start it tonight, actually.

And just to keep my thread from getting devoid of artwork postings, here's a picture I did of Ahiru (from _Princess Tutu_) as the lead protagonist in _Child of Light_:






This is also on my first page, but I was a new derp around here and therefore didn't know about uploading images from the computer and how tiny it would make them. The image looks much better when it's bigger like this, in my opinion. Not only was I really happy with how it turned out, but one of the lead creators of the game actually favorited it when I posted it on Twitter. I was pretty floored. : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Looks like it's going to be _Child of Light_ that I Let's Play next. I might start it tonight, actually.
> 
> And just to keep my thread from getting devoid of artwork postings, here's a picture I did of Ahiru (from _Princess Tutu_) as the lead protagonist in _Child of Light_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also on my first page, but I was a new derp around here and therefore didn't know about uploading images from the computer and how tiny it would make them. The image looks much better when it's bigger like this, in my opinion. Not only was I really happy with how it turned out, but one of the lead creators of the game actually favorited it when I posted it on Twitter. I was pretty floored. : )



ZOMG MUCH GRATS ON GETTING A FAV FROM THE CREATOR!!!! THAT MUST FEEL AWESOME!!!!!! you deserve it bb, your picture is beautiful qvq!!!!! rolls around in your art 5ever


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> ZOMG MUCH GRATS ON GETTING A FAV FROM THE CREATOR!!!! THAT MUST FEEL AWESOME!!!!!! you deserve it bb, your picture is beautiful qvq!!!!! rolls around in your art 5ever



Well, one of the creators. XD But yeah, considering it wasn't strictly _Child of Light_ fanart, I was surprised. Maybe he thought it was my version of Aurora and not Ahiru. lol But thank you! It was still a pretty awesome feeling. And I'm glad you like the pic!


By the way, guys, I got the first part of _Child of Light_ up, if anyone wants to see the LP:






*Let’s Play Child of Light [Part 1]: A Sword in the Stone. For Us Alone?*

    Our tale begins grim and dark
    But then awakens to new light
    A journey to embark
    To banish the endless night

    But are you prepared to fight?

    Thanks for tuning in and have safe travels, my friends.
    I will see you many times again
    Before our journey reaches its end.
    Adieu, until then…


----------



## Amissapanda

Took some quick requests last night of my OTP via tumblr.







Here's one of them requested to be in big sweaters. <3 (Ahiru's is way too big for her. lol) Wasn't planning to add color, but I wanted to give it a 'warm' feeling, so I went with some pink/peach/reds.

ALSO. I'll be streaming Mario Kart 8 tonight at 8PM EST. I'll update here with the link when it's closer to going live.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Amissapanda said:


> Took some quick requests last night of my OTP via tumblr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of them requested to be in big sweaters. <3 (Ahiru's is way too big for her. lol) Wasn't planning to add color, but I wanted to give it a 'warm' feeling, so I went with some pink/peach/reds.
> 
> ALSO. I'll be streaming Mario Kart 8 tonight at 8PM EST. I'll update here with the link when it's closer to going live.


Ooh! Maybe we could play huhu...


----------



## Amissapanda

I'd need your Nintendo Network ID so you'd have access to my friends room. Add my NNID--it's right in the sidebar--and I'll accept the request!

I'm going LIVE in ten minutes with *Mario Kart 8*! 

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to drop by and watch and/or play if you want to go ahead and add my NNID!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Took some quick requests last night of my OTP via tumblr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of them requested to be in big sweaters. <3 (Ahiru's is way too big for her. lol) Wasn't planning to add color, but I wanted to give it a 'warm' feeling, so I went with some pink/peach/reds.
> 
> ALSO. I'll be streaming Mario Kart 8 tonight at 8PM EST. I'll update here with the link when it's closer to going live.



this is beautiful!!! I LOVE BIG SWEATERS. i also really love how just their eyes are colored <3 so awesome. love it, as per usual!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> this is beautiful!!! I LOVE BIG SWEATERS. i also really love how just their eyes are colored <3 so awesome. love it, as per usual!!!



Thank youuuu~! Whenever I do something in monochrome/single color shades, I tend to want to color the eyes as the actual characters' eye colors to stand out. XD I feel that it adds something to it.

Once again, I can't thank you enough for your continued support. <3 I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Amissapanda

Another of the quick sketch/art requests I got of my OTP from tumblr:






"Playing with cards."

Copy/pasted from my tumblr post:

Gosh, Fakir. Calm down. She’s just picking the card that happens to be the Ace of Hearts. It doesn’t mean you’re _revealing your secret romantic feelings_ or that the _A stands for Ahiru_ or anything…..relax.

I suppose you can tell that I like picking on Fakir's blushiness and reactions toward her. : P


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Another of the quick sketch/art requests I got of my OTP from tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Playing with cards."
> 
> Copy/pasted from my tumblr post:
> 
> Gosh, Fakir. Calm down. She’s just picking the card that happens to be the Ace of Hearts. It doesn’t mean you’re _revealing your secret romantic feelings_ or that the _A stands for Ahiru_ or anything…..relax.
> 
> I suppose you can tell that I like picking on Fakir's blushiness and reactions toward her. : P



OH MY ****ING GOD RIP ME THATS THE CUTEST **** IM SCREECHING!!!!!!! I LOVE SAPPY **** LIKE THIS I CANT DO IT OH MY GOD OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD NOOOOOOOOOO HES SO CUTE AND BLUSHY LOOK AT THIS /FLIPS A TABLE PASSIONATELY!!!!!
A STANDS FOR AHIRU + HEARTS OH MY GOD OH MY GOD HOM DFGJDFGKDFLJDFKGJDF SCREECHES INTO HANDS
I LOVE ROMANTIC SAPPY **** PLEASE .... .. . . DIES FOREVER
GOD BLESS AMISSA TBH


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> OH MY ****ING GOD RIP ME THATS THE CUTEST **** IM SCREECHING!!!!!!! I LOVE SAPPY **** LIKE THIS I CANT DO IT OH MY GOD OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD NOOOOOOOOOO HES SO CUTE AND BLUSHY LOOK AT THIS /FLIPS A TABLE PASSIONATELY!!!!!
> A STANDS FOR AHIRU + HEARTS OH MY GOD OH MY GOD HOM DFGJDFGKDFLJDFKGJDF SCREECHES INTO HANDS
> I LOVE ROMANTIC SAPPY **** PLEASE .... .. . . DIES FOREVER
> GOD BLESS AMISSA TBH



Sorry that I'm late on this (I've been doing a lot of stuff the past few days). Thanks again for the support. And I'm glad you like the sappy romantic stuff (so do I, obviously, lol). 

I feel like I'm pretty much falling through the floor here, though, so I might just pop in once in awhile to spend the bells I earned on artists when they accept TBT commissions when I happen to catch someone of interest actually open and other than that, I just feel like my shop was all that really mattered in the end. And I'm definitely not feeling that anymore. 

Again, thanks for supporting me, but I don't think I'll ever really fit in here.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry that I'm late on this (I've been doing a lot of stuff the past few days). Thanks again for the support. And I'm glad you like the sappy romantic stuff (so do I, obviously, lol).
> 
> I feel like I'm pretty much falling through the floor here, though, so I might just pop in once in awhile to spend the bells I earned on artists when they accept TBT commissions when I happen to catch someone of interest actually open and other than that, I just feel like my shop was all that really mattered in the end. And I'm definitely not feeling that anymore.
> 
> Again, thanks for supporting me, but I don't think I'll ever really fit in here.


;-; Ilu and your art! Feel better soon! I know how that goes... I love your art so much and will always keep what you di for me.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry that I'm late on this (I've been doing a lot of stuff the past few days). Thanks again for the support. And I'm glad you like the sappy romantic stuff (so do I, obviously, lol).
> 
> I feel like I'm pretty much falling through the floor here, though, so I might just pop in once in awhile to spend the bells I earned on artists when they accept TBT commissions when I happen to catch someone of interest actually open and other than that, I just feel like my shop was all that really mattered in the end. And I'm definitely not feeling that anymore.
> 
> Again, thanks for supporting me, but I don't think I'll ever really fit in here.



:C! ill miss you... -hugs- i hope you feel better ]: id say "WAH WAH WAH DONT LEAVE ME" but thats not my decision haha. ill miss yoooou ;A; <3333 YOU MATTER TO MEEEEEE


----------



## Amissapanda

The Hidden Owl said:


> ;-; Ilu and your art! Feel better soon! I know how that goes... I love your art so much and will always keep what you di for me.



Thanks, I appreciate it. And I'm glad you liked the art.



Shirohibiki said:


> :C! ill miss you... -hugs- i hope you feel better ]: id say "WAH WAH WAH DONT LEAVE ME" but thats not my decision haha. ill miss yoooou ;A; <3333 YOU MATTER TO MEEEEEE



That means a lot to me, thanks. Like I said, I'm not disappearing or leaving cold turkey, but I won't be posting as often, nor re-opening my shop.


Anyway, here's something I did a few days ago:






This is a concept for Knight!Rue in a role-swap AU that I've been toying around with for a number of years. I've felt the inspiration to go back to it lately. I'm not liking the mask very much (I think it kind of makes her look like a superhero or something, lol), so I might nix that in later drawings of her. I'm pretty set on the color combos though. I also tried blue and gold instead of red, but since I modeled her after a black swan, the black, gray, and red combo fits much better. In my opinion, anyway. This is still just a concept, so it's subject to change.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. And I'm glad you liked the art.
> 
> That means a lot to me, thanks. Like I said, I'm not disappearing or leaving cold turkey, but I won't be posting as often, nor re-opening my shop.
> 
> Anyway, here's something I did a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a concept for Knight!Rue in a role-swap AU that I've been toying around with for a number of years. I've felt the inspiration to go back to it lately. I'm not liking the mask very much (I think it kind of makes her look like a superhero or something, lol), so I might nix that in later drawings of her. I'm pretty set on the color combos though. I also tried blue and gold instead of red, but since I modeled her after a black swan, the black, gray, and red combo fits much better. In my opinion, anyway. This is still just a concept, so it's subject to change.



wah i love it!!! i really love her expression and the coloring and everything, you did a great job on this!!! i really like this color combo *v* lovely job! D


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> wah i love it!!! i really love her expression and the coloring and everything, you did a great job on this!!! i really like this color combo *v* lovely job! D



Heh, thanks. It's nothing fancy, but I haven't been feeling up to wrist-breaking stuff lately. I was originally just going to do it in flats since I was just concept and color testing, but I gave into my need for a little bit of shading.

Glad you liked it, though.


----------



## Amissapanda

A couple more arts from earlier this week:











Like Rue takes Mytho's arm when they walk together in the series, by reversing the roles of the characters in my AU version, I figure that raven!Fakir would _instruct_ heartless!Ahiru to take his arm. And I wanted to play with some softer/different colors than I usually use for them.

I have more art waiting in my sketchbook, too, (including playing with a new-ish style I may toy with from time to time) but I've been completely uninspired to scan and color them yet. I hope with the upcoming 3-day weekend I'll have for Thanksgiving that I'll be able to pump myself up to get some of it done. (If I can get myself away from Smash Bros WiiU, anyway...)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> A couple more arts from earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Rue takes Mytho's arm when they walk together in the series, by reversing the roles of the characters in my AU version, I figure that raven!Fakir would _instruct_ heartless!Ahiru to take his arm. And I wanted to play with some softer/different colors than I usually use for them.
> 
> I have more art waiting in my sketchbook, too, (including playing with a new-ish style I may toy with from time to time) but I've been completely uninspired to scan and color them yet. I hope with the upcoming 3-day weekend I'll have for Thanksgiving that I'll be able to pump myself up to get some of it done. (If I can get myself away from Smash Bros WiiU, anyway...)



These are so beautiful, love the role reversal<3 Hope you start to feel better, just do what you can and I always love to pop in here from time to time to look at your gorgeous pieces I am always for Ahiru haha<3


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> These are so beautiful, love the role reversal<3 Hope you start to feel better, just do what you can and I always love to pop in here from time to time to look at your gorgeous pieces I am always for Ahiru haha<3



Thanks a lot! That's really nice of you to say. I'm glad you still enjoy seeing the art (I certainly enjoying doing it). Ahiru is a darling and inspires me a lot, so she's definitely subject to my drawings a lot. lol And the whole role-reversal thing has been really firing up the inspiration lately, so I jumped on that train right away.


----------



## Amissapanda

Finally colored one of my waiting sketches yesterday:






Playing with a new "curly cue" kind of style, which is A LOT of fun! I'm not swapping out of my normal style or anything, but I'm definitely going to play with it from time to time! I toyed with some different coloring than I usually do, as well, changing up the colors and going a bit more vibrant and bright.

Definitely a fun exercise. I have a few other arts to get done before I visit it again, but I'm sure that I will. It's loads of fun and I may use it a 'side-style' if I get more comfortable with it.

Also posted here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/103414892515/curly-cues


----------



## Shirohibiki

wahhhh omfg its so cute!!! both recent pictures look delightful! i love ahiru's expression in this latest one hahaha, and ive always loved "curly q" styles <3 keep it up, but take it easy on your wrists dear!! <333


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> wahhhh omfg its so cute!!! both recent pictures look delightful! i love ahiru's expression in this latest one hahaha, and ive always loved "curly q" styles <3 keep it up, but take it easy on your wrists dear!! <333



Thanks so much! : ) I had fun with the style, that's for sure. Not sure when I'll play with it again, but I'm sure that I will. Curly lines are fun! And I'm glad you liked it~

Haha, I'd like to say I'm going easy on my wrists, but... well, I spent 7 hours today coloring a sketch from a week or so ago. XD;; I did take a break in there, though. It would have taken probably two hours less, but once I finished all the layered shading and coloring, it looked so BARE without a background, so I felt I had no choice but to put one in. lol

I'll probably post it tonight sometime. Really happy with how it turned out~


----------



## azukitan

I HAVEN'T POSTED IN THIS THREAD IN FOREVER, OMG. I'm diggin' your new style and latest artworks. You never cease to amaze me <3 I hope you're doing well! I miss seeing your pretty avatar around the forums~


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I HAVEN'T POSTED IN THIS THREAD IN FOREVER, OMG. I'm diggin' your new style and latest artworks. You never cease to amaze me <3 I hope you're doing well! I miss seeing your pretty avatar around the forums~



Aww, thank you for stopping by! It does get kind of lonely in this thread sometimes. Hahaha. But thank you! The style is still experimental, but I will be doing more with it in the future, more than likely.

And I'm doing alright, thanks. I'm still around the forums here and there, just rather sparse save for a few specific threads or the occasional dropping by artist threads. Hope you've been doing well, too!


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE with *Mario Kart 8* in just a few minutes!

Here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Hope to see you there! : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Phew. Finally going to get to post the art I spent all day on today:







REALLY proud of how this turned out. I've been playing with coloring a lot more and giving more depth, mood, and variety to my coloring patterns and shading. I think it's adding a lot more to my art and I'm really happy. I'm going to keep doing my best to improve. One of my best friends told me that they thought this is probably one of the best things I've done and that meant A LOT to me. I really am happy with it. Even the anatomy and the hands and feet that I challenged myself with turned out better than I expected. But I'm definitely going to keep gunning for improvement.

That said, I originally just planned to leave this on a plain white background, but after all the blood, sweat, and tears that I put into coloring the characters, I felt that I absolutely had to try a background. Aside from hands, that's my other nemesis. But I think it came out decently, so I'm pleased.

Oh yeah, this is also from my AU (though it could also be seen series-wise, too). Heartless!Ahiru doesn't do much for herself, so who braids her hair in the morning and takes it out of the braid for her at night? Why, her knight Rue, of course. : ) I love their friendship and bond in the series, so I'm liking that I get to explore it a bit more in this AU from a different angle. Female friendship is underrated! 

Anyway, I hope you enjoy! (Amusing fun fact: When I uploaded this to tinypic, the bot code was "Friends Forever" XD)

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/103506637575/naturally-the-person-who-braids-and-un-braids


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> but after all the *blood*, sweat, and tears that I put into coloring the characters, I felt that I absolutely had to try a background. Aside from hands, that's my other nemesis. But I think it came out decently, so I'm pleased.


dayum gurl you gotta get that checked out if drawing makes you bleed :<
Don't worry, I really know what you mean with that.

I feel like the Background was really needed too and damn did it come out great!
Your work is always so stunning, tell me your secrets!


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh wow, that turned out spectacularly!!!! i love it!!! youve really improved a lot, esp with your shading and the bACKGROUND IS GORGEOUS *0* you really did such a great job with that ;-; im so proud of you!!! :'3 keep up the fantastic work, i definitely love seeing this stuff!! kisses the pic adoringly


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> dayum gurl you gotta get that checked out if drawing makes you bleed :<
> Don't worry, I really know what you mean with that.
> 
> I feel like the Background was really needed too and damn did it come out great!
> Your work is always so stunning, tell me your secrets!



Yep, got to be careful when drawing. A dangerous past time, indeed.

It definitely looked too bare without a background. As much time as it took, I found it worth it in the end, so I suppose that's what is important. 

But thank you! My secrets are simple: Practice, Experiment, Practice some more. Rinse and repeat! The more you experiment and play with things, the more you find new and different things that you find are interesting or give the art something special or something it didn't have before. 



Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow, that turned out spectacularly!!!! i love it!!! youve really improved a lot, esp with your shading and the bACKGROUND IS GORGEOUS *0* you really did such a great job with that ;-; im so proud of you!!! :'3 keep up the fantastic work, i definitely love seeing this stuff!! kisses the pic adoringly



Thanks a loooooot~! I'm glad that you liked it and that you can see improvement! I've been working hard at it, even if I haven't posted a lot lately. As much as I shy away from backgrounds, I have to do them once in awhile if I want to get better at them.

Thanks again and I'm glad you enjoy seeing the art! It made me morning (er, afternoon, actually, since I got up late lol) to see these comments from you two. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Amissapanda

A lil' bump~ I'm working my curly cue style into chibis. I did some last night, but I haven't scanned the just yet. I might later tonight and see what you guys think of the sketches of chibis in that style.


----------



## pengutango

Haven't posted here in a lil while, but I have seen all your newer pieces you've posted. I really like the last one and the curly cue one in particular. The curly cue one, I don't think I've seen something like that before. Very interested in seeing how it looks with chibis.


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Haven't posted here in a lil while, but I have seen all your newer pieces you've posted. I really like the last one and the curly cue one in particular. The curly cue one, I don't think I've seen something like that before. Very interested in seeing how it looks with chibis.



Thank you! The curly cue style has been interesting to play with. To be honest, it has some small similarities to a style I tried last year for awhile. Let me see if I can find an example of it....

Here we go:






The two styles don't have MUCH in common, but it was looking over that style I tried before that I took it a step further and incorporated it much more into the drawings. I may pick and choose bits that I like from both styles for awhile to see what I like best.


----------



## Amissapanda

Curly cue chibi style~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Curly cue chibi style~



Oh my<3, these are beautifully done in the curly cue style I absolutely love how you manage to draw in so many varied styles, I love how expressive each style is too It's incredible to see artists who can attempt many different styles of art, absolutely lovely<3


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my<3, these are beautifully done in the curly cue style I absolutely love how you manage to draw in so many varied styles, I love how expressive each style is too It's incredible to see artists who can attempt many different styles of art, absolutely lovely<3



Thanks so much! : ) I'm having fun exploring it, thought I'm not exactly sure what I'll do with it at this time. I might color these and see how they turn out and decide if it's something I want to play with more or not. But yeah, one thing that always bothered me was that my normal style doesn't really seem to be anything 'special' or 'different'. So I try to spice things up trying out different stuff once in awhile. Usually the styles don't stick with me, though. I'll see how far this one goes.

Thanks again!


----------



## Caius

Nice thread, great work. I'd be interested in seeing what you're capable of outside the realm of "anime" style.


----------



## Amissapanda

ZR388 said:


> Nice thread, great work. I'd be interested in seeing what you're capable of outside the realm of "anime" style.



Thank you!

Haha, truth be told, I'm not really good at anything else. I intensely despise doing realism (it's not fun for me at all) and scenery, yet I'm in awe of those who do it and do it well. I have tried cartoony styles in the past, but I'm not really any good with those, either. It's a lot more difficult than it sounds to find something truly your own that's comfortable and manageable for you.


----------



## Lilliee

/peeks in. 


Amissapanda said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Haha, truth be told, I'm not really good at anything else. I intensely despise doing realism (it's not fun for me at all) and scenery, yet I'm in awe of those who do it and do it well. I have tried cartoony styles in the past, but I'm not really any good with those, either. It's a lot more difficult than it sounds to find something truly your own that's comfortable and manageable for you.


8'D I feel you!  
Especially concept art with those amazing backgrounds and details - I sit and sob at the beauty. 

Usually to make myself feel better - I look at my old art. I cringe but like - it's so satisfying to see how far I've come. ; v ;


----------



## Amissapanda

Lilliee said:


> /peeks in.
> 
> 8'D I feel you!
> Especially concept art with those amazing backgrounds and details - I sit and sob at the beauty.
> 
> Usually to make myself feel better - I look at my old art. I cringe but like - it's so satisfying to see how far I've come. ; v ;



Haha, yeah. Looking at old art can be good for a laugh sometimes, too. I used to draw so much DBZ and Sailor Moon stuff back in middle school and it looked absolutely TERRIBLE. But it gives me a good chuckle nowadays.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks so much! : ) I'm having fun exploring it, thought I'm not exactly sure what I'll do with it at this time. I might color these and see how they turn out and decide if it's something I want to play with more or not. But yeah, one thing that always bothered me was that my normal style doesn't really seem to be anything 'special' or 'different'. So I try to spice things up trying out different stuff once in awhile. Usually the styles don't stick with me, though. I'll see how far this one goes.
> 
> Thanks again!



Regardless of what you decide to do, they look so lovely; would be quite interesting to see how a palette of colors would look on each one : D I just appreciate all the works you've done; even the ones you call normal seem very nostalgic regarding Tutu hehe; I adore them : ) good luck on what you decide with curly cues, definitely a very great style to look at <:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Curly cue chibi style~



yELLS BECAUSE LOOK HOW CUTE THEY ARE OMFG
oh no oh no i love everything about them sklsdjfdsgdf 
i think the hair is my favorite part, its all,,, like,,, FLOWY N STUFF ITS SO CUTE
and i love the expressions omg,,,
great work as usual dear ;v; !!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Regardless of what you decide to do, they look so lovely; would be quite interesting to see how a palette of colors would look on each one : D I just appreciate all the works you've done; even the ones you call normal seem very nostalgic regarding Tutu hehe; I adore them : ) good luck on what you decide with curly cues, definitely a very great style to look at <:



Thank you! I'm not sure I would do palettes just for coloring little chibis, but it could be interesting down the line! Nonetheless, I'm glad that you enjoy them! I haven't done more curly-cue stuff yet, but folks on tumblr gave me a lot of ideas for OTP stuff last night, so I did a bunch of sappy romantic/silly drawings and stuff. XD



Shirohibiki said:


> yELLS BECAUSE LOOK HOW CUTE THEY ARE OMFG
> oh no oh no i love everything about them sklsdjfdsgdf
> i think the hair is my favorite part, its all,,, like,,, FLOWY N STUFF ITS SO CUTE
> and i love the expressions omg,,,
> great work as usual dear ;v; !!!!



Ahhhh thank youuuu~! I'm glad you like them! I admit I tend to put some special interest in hair, but I can't resist. XD I don't know just when I'll color them yet, but hopefully down the line! (I'm just doing too much art to keep up with lately, tbh. lmao)

Thank you!


----------



## Amissapanda

From my OTP sketch extravaganza last night:







Eskimo kisses~! An anon on tumblr suggested it and I couldn't resist. : )

Done traditionally, as all of my sketching, and just a tiny bit of color added in photoshop to change the line color and for some adorable blushing effects. XD

Enjoy~!


----------



## Lilliee

adkjhgfas that's so adorable eeeeek. ♥
otp's ruin me - end of story. 
and the thing is I have a whole list of otps so it's like x6548674 the damage to my life.


----------



## Pnixie

I really love your princess in your signature


----------



## Amissapanda

Pnixie said:


> I really love your princess in your signature



Erm, if you read the text below the signature, you'll see that the art of my Mayor is by _Allison_, not me. I only did Fang and Diana. : P

Nonetheless, she did a fabulously cute job.


----------



## Amissapanda

Lilliee said:


> adkjhgfas that's so adorable eeeeek. ♥
> otp's ruin me - end of story.
> and the thing is I have a whole list of otps so it's like x6548674 the damage to my life.



Thanks a lot! <3 Glad you thought so!

OTPs are the death of me, too. I have quite a few, but none hit me harder in the heart that these two. I tend to call them my OTP to end all OTPs. Hahaha. I've been doing fanworks of them for almost 9 years now. And I just can't stop. They're an endless font of inspiration. (Not that I can honestly say I _want_ to stop, truth be told.)


----------



## Amissapanda

Bamping this~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> From my OTP sketch extravaganza last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimo kisses~! An anon on tumblr suggested it and I couldn't resist. : )
> 
> Done traditionally, as all of my sketching, and just a tiny bit of color added in photoshop to change the line color and for some adorable blushing effects. XD
> 
> Enjoy~!



SCREECHES
THATS WAY TOO CUTE OH NOOOOOOO... no,,,,,, o m g i love it so much im dying its 2kawaii4me
i love his face literally same honestly omg omg omggkfdgd sobs i love it so much!! ;_; i really love sappy things lmao


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> SCREECHES
> THATS WAY TOO CUTE OH NOOOOOOO... no,,,,,, o m g i love it so much im dying its 2kawaii4me
> i love his face literally same honestly omg omg omggkfdgd sobs i love it so much!! ;_; i really love sappy things lmao



Ahhhh thank you so much! I love doing sappy and silly and fluffy stuff every now and then (actually... a lot more often than that lmao). And I love picking on secret!dork characters like Fakir who try to act all tough and mean and really they're a huge dork that is easily flustered and it amuses me to no end. (I can't resist shipping an energetic redhead with a dark-haired brooder. I JUST CAN'T. It's in my shipping genes.)

But yes. I love me some sappiness/cuteness/awkwardness. Glad you enjoyed it! : )


----------



## Amissapanda

My first ever attempt at Miles Edgeworth of _Ace Attorney_ fame:






Looks a bit younger than he should. I was trying to practice drawing older men, but I always end up making them look a bit too young. I'll need to keep trying.

For a first try, though, I don't think it turned out too poorly. I've been watching an LP of _Ace Attorney Investigations 2: Prosecutor's Path_, and I felt the random need to give drawing him a healthy attempt, at the very least.

His smirk is legendary. : P


----------



## pengutango

OMG... that brings me back! XD I haven't played Phoenix Wright in FOREVER!! Yess, that smirk definitely is!! I only played the first one. Are the sequels worth playing?


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> OMG... that brings me back! XD I haven't played Phoenix Wright in FOREVER!! Yess, that smirk definitely is!! I only played the first one. Are the sequels worth playing?



Haha, I admit, I haven't actually played them myself. I've watched LPs of every last one of them, though. And I plan to try to LP some of them in the future.

In my opinion, the sequels are great! I loved Apollo Justice, Ace Attorney Investigations 1 & 2, and Dual Destinies is one of my favorites, as well! It's all subjective and opinions, of course, but I haven't seen the series go wrong yet. (Though I didn't much like _Justice for All_ too much, mainly because of the circus case.)


----------



## azukitan

I love me some Edgeworth, ufufufu <3 I actually prefer him over Phoenix Wright 

And thanks for reminding me that I still have to finish Gyakuten Kenji 2! It's been well over a month since I last played it. I remember being so happy when I stumbled across the fan-translated version of the game |D;;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> I love me some Edgeworth, ufufufu <3 I actually prefer him over Phoenix Wright
> 
> And thanks for reminding me that I still have to finish Gyakuten Kenji 2! It's been well over a month since I last played it. I remember being so happy when I stumbled across the fan-translated version of the game |D;;



Nuuuuuuuuu Edgeworth is overrated, but maybe I need to play the games he is in haha, I am currently a fan of the gorgeous Zacharias Barnham<3<(^_^)>I know Layton VS. Phoenix xD Which I still need to finish+Simon Blackquill aha; don't know what my draw to them is; but love 'em

Also is it worth getting the first games for Phoenix Wright >_<? I am debating over my other b-day gift game haha xD


----------



## azukitan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nuuuuuuuuu Edgeworth is overrated, but maybe I need to play the games he is in haha, I am currently a fan of the gorgeous Zacharias Barnham<3<(^_^)>I know Layton VS. Phoenix xD Which I still need to finish+Simon Blackquill aha; don't know what my draw to them is; but love 'em
> 
> Also is it worth getting the first games for Phoenix Wright >_<? I am debating over my other b-day gift game haha xD



NUUU, DON'T SAY THAT! I don't care if Miles is overrated; he's still my baby <3






: _I don't recall being anyone's "baby"!_

At least we can all agree that a lot of the main prosecutors are smexy, yes? I love Godot and Klavier <3

OH SWEET JEBUS, I NEED TO FINISH PROFESSOR LAYTON VS. PHOENIX WRIGHT, TOO! I'm at the part where *something* happened to Layton and I have to save Maya from a guilty verdict... for the bajillionth time =A= But yeahhh... my game is collecting dust as we speak ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

You should get the bundle pack when it comes out in December. I love each and every Phoenix Wright game c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> NUUU, DON'T SAY THAT! I don't care if Miles is overrated; he's still my baby <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : _I don't recall being anyone's "baby"!_
> 
> At least we can all agree that a lot of the main prosecutors are smexy, yes? I love Godot and Klavier <3
> 
> OH SWEET JEBUS, I NEED TO FINISH PROFESSOR LAYTON VS. PHOENIX WRIGHT, TOO! I'm at the part where *something* happened to Layton and I have to save Maya from a guilty verdict... for the bajillionth time =A= But yeahhh... my game is collecting dust as we speak ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You should get the bundle pack when it comes out in December. I love each and every Phoenix Wright game c:



AHHHHHHHHHHHH YOU'RE SO RIGHT xD Dem preoscutors uwah<3<3<3 I may rethink my one birthday game haha; I think you're starting to make me want the freaking awesome bundle pack; while I do take breaks from Phoenix games they're so fun again to pick back up >_< I shall not give anything away, but aha I love the differing/varied puzzles despite the easiness haha xD and yay for Ace Attorney fangirling Comes w/ said territory xD

I am probably biased though for Edgeworth I shall retract my previous statement until I see him myself huhu 

Anyways long post slightly shorter, I am gonna have a hell of a time picking my birthday gift (3DS game) T_T

Edit- To stay on topic haha, I wanted to comment earlier but I am in love with that adorable piece with Ahiru and Fakir being incredibly shy aha<3 Its absolutely heartwrenchingly d'awww-worthy<3 And OMG I will probably have much to say about that incredible headshot of Miles Edgeworth particularly after I get the game That sneer though haha, definitely seems like him personality-wise; it looks great


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I love me some Edgeworth, ufufufu <3 I actually prefer him over Phoenix Wright
> 
> And thanks for reminding me that I still have to finish Gyakuten Kenji 2! It's been well over a month since I last played it. I remember being so happy when I stumbled across the fan-translated version of the game |D;;



I love too many characters in the series. Hahaha. There's such a colorful array of characters in the cast of all the games that it's hard to really find one I can say I love the "most". 

Apparently the fan translation for it just finished up earlier this year! I know they've been working hard at it for awhile. And they did a fantastic job from what I can see, too. 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nuuuuuuuuu Edgeworth is overrated, but maybe I need to play the games he is in haha, I am currently a fan of the gorgeous Zacharias Barnham<3<(^_^)>I know Layton VS. Phoenix xD Which I still need to finish+Simon Blackquill aha; don't know what my draw to them is; but love 'em
> 
> Also is it worth getting the first games for Phoenix Wright >_<? I am debating over my other b-day gift game haha xD



Well, just in case you haven't finished Dual Destinies, I won't spoil anything, but I love Simon Blackquill! He's one half of another one of my big shippings. It's true that Edgeworth has no shortage of love out there. lol Truth be told, though, I didn't really like him a lot until the Investigation games. They go a lot more into his background and what makes him "tick" than they ever did with Phoenix Wright. 

As for whether it's worth it, that's based on opinions, but I definitely think so! The first three games are great and there isn't really an Ace Attorney game that I've seen fall flat. It's up to you, though!


----------



## Shirohibiki

sCREAMS OH MY GOD EDGEY MY BF
ugh ugh ugh ugh I LOVE PW:AA SO MUCH AND MOST OF THE SEQUELS
not too much of an apollo justice fan but i love the rest
he looks so handsome ahhhh *v* great job ;v; id love to see him and nick together sgsdgdsg


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> sCREAMS OH MY GOD EDGEY MY BF
> ugh ugh ugh ugh I LOVE PW:AA SO MUCH AND MOST OF THE SEQUELS
> not too much of an apollo justice fan but i love the rest
> he looks so handsome ahhhh *v* great job ;v; id love to see him and nick together sgsdgdsg



They are great games, I agree! And Edgeworth is a great character. : ) I actually really loved Apollo Justice, as well (as far as the story and characters go---I didn't like the "perceive" thing much).

But thank you! Glad you approve~ And there's tons of art of him and Phoenix out there, so if you so much as do a search, you'll find loads. XD I don't deny they have more than enough subtext and everything, but personally, I don't ship them.


----------



## Amissapanda

Trying to spruce up some sketchwork that I haven't posted/done anything with.






It's a good opportunity to play with shades of colors and mood effect. I have a fondness for adding color to sketch lines and sketch shading. I feel that it gives it something a little more. 

I used to do it a lot more, though. I should perhaps play around with it again. I have so many dormant sketches...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> I love too many characters in the series. Hahaha. There's such a colorful array of characters in the cast of all the games that it's hard to really find one I can say I love the "most".
> 
> Apparently the fan translation for it just finished up earlier this year! I know they've been working hard at it for awhile. And they did a fantastic job from what I can see, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just in case you haven't finished Dual Destinies, I won't spoil anything, but I love Simon Blackquill! He's one half of another one of my big shippings. It's true that Edgeworth has no shortage of love out there. lol Truth be told, though, I didn't really like him a lot until the Investigation games. They go a lot more into his background and what makes him "tick" than they ever did with Phoenix Wright.
> 
> As for whether it's worth it, that's based on opinions, but I definitely think so! The first three games are great and there isn't really an Ace Attorney game that I've seen fall flat. It's up to you, though!



Not yet haha, I got the game nearly a year ago and am still on the Space Case hehe <: I am waiting for my enthusiasm for it to come back; but am definitely wanting to finish it and Layton/Phoenix : ) And yes to Simon ahaha, he is incredibly awesome; love him calling prison "the clink" xD

I will definitely be looking into the trilogy release haha, I am so torn between games to pick from <: I agree, so far I have never been disappointed with any Ace Attorney game

Also to comment on your shaded Fakir piece, he looks so broody, I love the feeling of the mood you gave off with him : ) Somewhat beautifully sinister <:


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not yet haha, I got the game nearly a year ago and am still on the Space Case hehe <: I am waiting for my enthusiasm for it to come back; but am definitely wanting to finish it and Layton/Phoenix : ) And yes to Simon ahaha, he is incredibly awesome; love him calling prison "the clink" xD
> 
> I will definitely be looking into the trilogy release haha, I am so torn between games to pick from <: I agree, so far I have never been disappointed with any Ace Attorney game
> 
> Also to comment on your shaded Fakir piece, he looks so broody, I love the feeling of the mood you gave off with him : ) Somewhat beautifully sinister <:



Ahhh yeah, I remember that case. At least you're coming near the end, though! (If you don't count the DLC case.) I know what you mean about lacking the enthusiasm, though. I have the same issue with like, tons of games right now. There's a lot I want to play and a lot I want to LP, but there's sooooo much and I don't feel any strong pull toward any one of them. And that generally ends in me not playing anything. XD;;; It's a terrible habit, but I'm just so bad at sticking to one game until I finish it. (And I'd like to blame Nintendo for coming out with so many games I wanted at the same time, too. Fffffffffff.) But yeah, Simon is great. XD I like the fanon view of him being a weeaboo who is obsessed with Japanese culture. It makes him ten times more amusing as a character. Lmfao. There's tons of funny fanart of him regarding that, too.

Well, if you do get the trilogy, enjoy! : ) I really like the sequels and such, too, but there's just nothing like the games that started it all. One of my favorite cases ever is still case 5 (DLC) from the first game.

Ahh, thank you very much! I'm glad the shading could bring some mood into it. The sketch is from back in September or October, I think. I forgot about the poor thing. But today when I came across it, I decided it needed a little flair in it and then I could feel satisfied enough to post it. Glad you liked the effects~! : )


----------



## Amissapanda

I did this last year, kind of as a "just for fun" and kind of as a Halloween-themed sort of thing (since it was that time of year when I did it). I figure that if Ahiru were a Pokemon trainer, she would most definitely have a Ducklett. XD

I had a lot of fun designing her trainer outfit. I wanted it to sort of have similarities to that cute outfit she wears in the series, but still be fresh and new in its own way. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.

I also love any excuse to play with different styles for her hair. : P


----------



## Amissapanda

Light lil' love tap~


----------



## Hyoshido

Dunno why nobody commented, looks really great for a mix of Princess Tutu x Pokemon :>

Ace work as always, Amissa ;3;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh yeah, I remember that case. At least you're coming near the end, though! (If you don't count the DLC case.) I know what you mean about lacking the enthusiasm, though. I have the same issue with like, tons of games right now. There's a lot I want to play and a lot I want to LP, but there's sooooo much and I don't feel any strong pull toward any one of them. And that generally ends in me not playing anything. XD;;; It's a terrible habit, but I'm just so bad at sticking to one game until I finish it. (And I'd like to blame Nintendo for coming out with so many games I wanted at the same time, too. Fffffffffff.) But yeah, Simon is great. XD I like the fanon view of him being a weeaboo who is obsessed with Japanese culture. It makes him ten times more amusing as a character. Lmfao. There's tons of funny fanart of him regarding that, too.
> 
> Well, if you do get the trilogy, enjoy! : ) I really like the sequels and such, too, but there's just nothing like the games that started it all. One of my favorite cases ever is still case 5 (DLC) from the first game.
> 
> Ahh, thank you very much! I'm glad the shading could bring some mood into it. The sketch is from back in September or October, I think. I forgot about the poor thing. But today when I came across it, I decided it needed a little flair in it and then I could feel satisfied enough to post it. Glad you liked the effects~! : )



Ah sorry for late reply 8D

Haha thanks for letting me know, yeah I preferred an earlier case I did; not quite sure what it was again, either an Old Chinese or Japanese crime scene xD Maybe I entirely forgot lol. OMG yup, my xact same problem ; D There are sooooooooo many I own have yet to finish and don't have the drive to really continue hehe; it happens frequently, but as we did discuss Wind Waker, I usually tend to complete those as it's like a motive to finish Zelda for me, very odd but it works : ) Ah, glad you also like Simon, he makes me laugh so much especially his Falcon and the Judge xD And I have certainly seen those weeaboo style comics/panels of Simon hahaha I love them : D

I will definitely be thinking about the trilogy, that's an absolutely great deal to begin with, I believe it was coming out for 29.99? 8D exciting<(^_^ I do agree with originals, same can be said of pokemon, despite my enjoyment of later games : )  Will watch out for that case if I go the trilogy route <:

Absolutely, I definitely get a darker mood from his piece you did; looks stunning and it was captured very well ; D I always enjoy seeing old/new pieces I told azukitan this, but I feel like I am in an art museum to enjoy pieces I really love to look at as opposed to boring artwork at a real museum xD Well most lol.

And to that old Pokemon/Ahiru piece, it looks so cute<3 Love how you incorporated Pokemon with her; very bright and fun <(^_^


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Dunno why nobody commented, looks really great for a mix of Princess Tutu x Pokemon :>
> 
> Ace work as always, Amissa ;3;



Thanks a lot~! And I'm glad you thought so! I can't really draw Pokemon or animals in general, but it's nice to challenge yourself once in awhile. lol (You wouldn't believe how many tries even just that Ducklett took me in sketch form before I was somewhat satisfied with him. >>;;; )



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah sorry for late reply 8D
> 
> Haha thanks for letting me know, yeah I preferred an earlier case I did; not quite sure what it was again, either an Old Chinese or Japanese crime scene xD Maybe I entirely forgot lol. OMG yup, my xact same problem ; D There are sooooooooo many I own have yet to finish and don't have the drive to really continue hehe; it happens frequently, but as we did discuss Wind Waker, I usually tend to complete those as it's like a motive to finish Zelda for me, very odd but it works : ) Ah, glad you also like Simon, he makes me laugh so much especially his Falcon and the Judge xD And I have certainly seen those weeaboo style comics/panels of Simon hahaha I love them : D
> 
> I will definitely be thinking about the trilogy, that's an absolutely great deal to begin with, I believe it was coming out for 29.99? 8D exciting<(^_^ I do agree with originals, same can be said of pokemon, despite my enjoyment of later games : )  Will watch out for that case if I go the trilogy route <:
> 
> Absolutely, I definitely get a darker mood from his piece you did; looks stunning and it was captured very well ; D I always enjoy seeing old/new pieces I told azukitan this, but I feel like I am in an art museum to enjoy pieces I really love to look at as opposed to boring artwork at a real museum xD Well most lol.
> 
> And to that old Pokemon/Ahiru piece, it looks so cute<3 Love how you incorporated Pokemon with her; very bright and fun <(^_^



Hehe, no need for apologies! : )

Ohhhh, you mean the uh... the case with the yokais and the wrestlers? XD That one really surprised me near the end! (Not with the culprit, since they made that obvious from the start, but rather something to do with Mayor Tenma, instead. I won't say it outright in case someone here doesn't want to be spoiled on that case.) Haha, well it's good that you can finish even one series of games! I pretty much suck at Zelda games in general, but they are a lot of fun to play. If I didn't have a bazillion 3DS games to play already, I'd even look into _A Link Between Worlds_. But yeah, Simon is great! It's kind of funny, since at first I was pretty sure I was going to strongly dislike him. But prosecutors always have a way with swaying me, I guess. XD (I like the headcanon someone had of him and Edgeworth geeking out about the Steel Samurai. lolololol) And the Judge has just been gold since the first game... but I'll let you find that out on your own if you get the trilogy.

Yep! 3 for 1 deal, pretty much! It's really good. I'd be tempted into it if I didn't need to buy them via the Wii shop to be able to Let's Play them eventually. (I just can't see myself spending double the money to own the games twice over.)

Lol! That's an interesting way to look at it. XD And I agree---the museum here is certainly more enjoyable to browse around than a real one. (Though that's my opinion--I'm sure people that enjoy history and such love normal museums to death.)

Ahhh, thank you! I did go for bright and happy colors with that one, since I feel it suits her _and_ Pokemon. Glad to hear it came through!


----------



## Amissapanda

Finished this one today:






_Fakir knows this is an exercise in futility. He’s better off trying to hobble from the infirmary on his own.

…But she’s earnestly trying so hard to help that he can’t bear to say anything._

Another OTP request from tumblr, specifically for Ahiru helping an injured Fakir. The prompt inspired me almost right away, so I went for it and the result is as seen above. I like the idea of Ahiru struggling to carry all his weight, even though she could probably barely shoulder half of it. Hahaha. Fakir would probably get pretty exasperated, but at the same time, I'm sure stubborn ducks don't take no for an answer. : ) It'll probably escalate into an argument when Fakir finally does speak. (But that's half the fun! Hehehe.)

I also couldn't resist giving him a duck-print sling. (I'm sure Ahiru was the provider. XD) Annnd... I have no idea how he managed to get that beat up. Maybe he's crashing through windows again, but this time wasn't so lucky. : P


----------



## Amissapanda

Little morning bamp~

I will be streaming _Mario Kart 8_ tonight, for MK8 Monday Madness as usual! Probably around 8:30PM-ish EST.

And it's colder than heck here today. It's below zero out and the wind chill is currently at -25 degrees F. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hyoshido

Dang, hope you'll live through that coldness!

Don't need us both being sick! .3.


----------



## Alice

Hyogo said:


> Dang, hope you'll live through that coldness!
> 
> Don't need us both being sick! .3.



I'm the best-- but sadly, colds, are not.


----------



## Shirohibiki

you can definitely see your improvement with these two!! i love the subject matter of both qqqqqqqq sooooo kawaii
you definitely improved with anatomy which is always good, and naturally everything else followed  your lines got better too! great to see you improving!! and i love seeing your art so often <3 i love how cute they are together :')


----------



## roroselle

your talent tho <3
i can't wait to seee more work from you!

ps. pandas are life xD


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Dang, hope you'll live through that coldness!
> 
> Don't need us both being sick! .3.



Haha, I'll be fine. I hate the cold, but I am used to it up here. We've had temperatures 50 below and even lower before. I'll never forget the time my dad threw scalding hot coffee into the air and it came down as icicles and broke on the ground.



Shirohibiki said:


> you can definitely see your improvement with these two!! i love the subject matter of both qqqqqqqq sooooo kawaii
> you definitely improved with anatomy which is always good, and naturally everything else followed  your lines got better too! great to see you improving!! and i love seeing your art so often <3 i love how cute they are together :')



Thanks so muuuuuch~! I'm glad there's improvement coming through, though I'm sure it's very small. Either way, I just want to keep expanding and trying new things, playing with colors, etc. Feels good to get outside of the box. I used to limit myself way too much and I was missing out! Hahaha. The line quality probably won't ever get too much better, since I have to do my best to fix up pencil lines, which is always going to carry a bit of ruggedness to it. I would do more lines with the tablet, but the jitter is just awful. I'm not ready to invest a thousand bucks to get a new one, though. >>;

Anyway, I'm glad you enjoy it! I'm sure a lot of people are probably sick of me drawing Tutu stuff and my OTP, but tough bananas. I draw what inspires me and what I love. First and foremost, an artist should do what makes them happy.



roroselle said:


> your talent tho <3
> i can't wait to seee more work from you!
> 
> ps. pandas are life xD



Ahhh, thank you very much! Rather than calling it talent, I call it hard work and perseverance. You can do whatever you put your mind do and with practice and a desire to succeed, you'll get better with time and effort. But I'm glad that you've been enjoying my works! Thanks a lot!

(And yes, pandas rock!)


----------



## PandaNikita

Congratulations Manda <3 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?244730-Who-wants-a-sponsor-(Winner-picked)


----------



## Amissapanda

PandaNikita said:


> Congratulations Manda <3
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?244730-Who-wants-a-sponsor-(Winner-picked)



I saw! : )

Thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot~! And I'm glad you thought so! I can't really draw Pokemon or animals in general, but it's nice to challenge yourself once in awhile. lol (You wouldn't believe how many tries even just that Ducklett took me in sketch form before I was somewhat satisfied with him. >>;;; )
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, no need for apologies! : )
> 
> Ohhhh, you mean the uh... the case with the yokais and the wrestlers? XD That one really surprised me near the end! (Not with the culprit, since they made that obvious from the start, but rather something to do with Mayor Tenma, instead. I won't say it outright in case someone here doesn't want to be spoiled on that case.) Haha, well it's good that you can finish even one series of games! I pretty much suck at Zelda games in general, but they are a lot of fun to play. If I didn't have a bazillion 3DS games to play already, I'd even look into _A Link Between Worlds_. But yeah, Simon is great! It's kind of funny, since at first I was pretty sure I was going to strongly dislike him. But prosecutors always have a way with swaying me, I guess. XD (I like the headcanon someone had of him and Edgeworth geeking out about the Steel Samurai. lolololol) And the Judge has just been gold since the first game... but I'll let you find that out on your own if you get the trilogy.
> 
> Yep! 3 for 1 deal, pretty much! It's really good. I'd be tempted into it if I didn't need to buy them via the Wii shop to be able to Let's Play them eventually. (I just can't see myself spending double the money to own the games twice over.)
> 
> Lol! That's an interesting way to look at it. XD And I agree---the museum here is certainly more enjoyable to browse around than a real one. (Though that's my opinion--I'm sure people that enjoy history and such love normal museums to death.)
> 
> Ahhh, thank you! I did go for bright and happy colors with that one, since I feel it suits her _and_ Pokemon. Glad to hear it came through!



Ahhh that one, I loved it as I am definitely an Otaku of some sort; the hole Yokai thing haha xD OMG I won't lie, I absolutely forgot the twist, may have to revisit that particular case. It's always fun to try an old one as long as its been a while inbetween playing Ace Attorney hehe : ) Ah I wasn't sure what to think of Simon at first honestly, but all I can describe him as very mysteriously eccentric/handsome lol. Ah, the judge kills me with humor every time LOL ;D

Ah, well definitely a HUGE possibility of me getting that there trilogy, three awesome games in one deal : D Sounds good to me! And true, seems easier to have one set of a game regardless of where they port it next lol.

It is haha, but I cant imagine any other way to see it 8D I truly enjoy checking out different styles and also streams are so enjoyable, I love to see the process it's quite fascinating for every artist there's a different way draw : D I like normal museums lol, they just have to be amusing really xD

I a glad I saw how it came across, it definitely works great : D

Also OMGOSH to that adorable Ahiru holding Fakir up to her best ability, absolute mushiness on my end for that adorable picture<3<(^_^


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhh that one, I loved it as I am definitely an Otaku of some sort; the hole Yokai thing haha xD OMG I won't lie, I absolutely forgot the twist, may have to revisit that particular case. It's always fun to try an old one as long as its been a while inbetween playing Ace Attorney hehe : ) Ah I wasn't sure what to think of Simon at first honestly, but all I can describe him as very mysteriously eccentric/handsome lol. Ah, the judge kills me with humor every time LOL ;D
> 
> Ah, well definitely a HUGE possibility of me getting that there trilogy, three awesome games in one deal : D Sounds good to me! And true, seems easier to have one set of a game regardless of where they port it next lol.
> 
> It is haha, but I cant imagine any other way to see it 8D I truly enjoy checking out different styles and also streams are so enjoyable, I love to see the process it's quite fascinating for every artist there's a different way draw : D I like normal museums lol, they just have to be amusing really xD
> 
> I a glad I saw how it came across, it definitely works great : D
> 
> Also OMGOSH to that adorable Ahiru holding Fakir up to her best ability, absolute mushiness on my end for that adorable picture<3<(^_^



Yeah, I know the feeling. XD I recently watched a Let's Play of the first Phoenix Wright game and I forgot so much about the cases. lmfao There's just sooooo much to keep track of in those games that it's easy to forget things along the way. And Simon definitely did have a mysterious feel to him! I think part of what I didn't like about him at the beginning is that I couldn't wrap my head around why they were letting a hardened criminal on death row serve as a prosecutor. It made zero sense to me. Hahaha. But once I let myself get past that and allowed the game to just be crazy for the reasons it desired, it was all good. I grew to like him pretty quickly. Anyway, enjoy the trilogy when you get it, then! I'd be happy to discuss it/geek over it when you play.

Too true! I enjoy going to artist streams, too. I can't do them myself, though. I have to change the size of my screens to use the tablet monitor, so if I streamed what was on my monitor, it would be stretched and look REALLY weird (since people can't see how it looks on my tablet monitor, but only how it looks on my computer screen, which is way wider). 

Ahhh, thank you! I love drawing cute and silly (and sexy) stuff. Just... shippy stuff altogether. In love with the concept of fictional love. That is what my life has become. lolol But I'm glad you enjoyed it!

And so I don't wait an hour or two to post again, I'll also use this post to put up the art I finished earlier today:






This was meant to be heartless!Ahiru, sort of chibi'd in a nightgown, and clutching her duckie pillow. I wanted to play with coloring and lighting to get some strong color effects. It was meant to be a quick exercise, but it ended up taking three and a half hours of my day to color. XD;;; Oops.


----------



## Amissapanda

A lil' late night bupperoo.


----------



## Hyoshido

WHY IS THAT SO ADORABLE, also you get better after every piece you post :>
_Duck pillows tho, I want one secretly and I'm a 21 year old man zzz_

How was Mario Kart for you yesterday? :>


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> WHY IS THAT SO ADORABLE, also you get better after every piece you post :>
> _Duck pillows tho, I want one secretly and I'm a 21 year old man zzz_
> 
> How was Mario Kart for you yesterday? :>



Aww, thank you so much. I don't know about getting better with every piece, but at least I don't think I'm getting worse. XD;; I appreciate the sentiment either way, though! Thanks a lot for the feedback.

(Fffff, _everyone_ secretly wants a duck pillow.)

And Mario Kart was fantastic last night. I was highly caffeinated, so it was probably one of my craziest streams ever, at least in relation to my own behavior. But it was loads and loads of fun and I look forward to it every week.


----------



## Amissapanda

Bleh bamp.


----------



## Amissapanda

Started this one yesterday afternoon and finally got to finish it today:







Rule 63~! Genderbent Fakir and Ahiru, who I renamed Kira and Hiro. XD I had fun with them. I did rule 63 art of them a looooong time ago, but I didn't like the designs from back then, so when I got a tumblr request for them with rule 63, I felt inspired to sketch something new out. I kept their genderbent names, though. 

I guess when it comes down to it, I just love making Fakir blush and flail, even when he's a she. lmfao

...Granted, now that I look at it, she looks kind of terrified that Hiro is going to lay his head against her boobs. LOLOLOL I'm terrible. Goodbye.

Anyway, wanted to finish this one up since I already had the PDF file made, but the rest of my WIPs are on hold until I get Kairi-Kitten's piece done.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ooh, i love it~ its so adorable! i love the pose ;v; theyre super cute together!!! i really like the genderbent designs too o: you did a great job with them! i love kiras hair *0* as per usual, keep up the great work <3


----------



## Zanessa

I'm so in love with your recent stuff ;A;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, I know the feeling. XD I recently watched a Let's Play of the first Phoenix Wright game and I forgot so much about the cases. lmfao There's just sooooo much to keep track of in those games that it's easy to forget things along the way. And Simon definitely did have a mysterious feel to him! I think part of what I didn't like about him at the beginning is that I couldn't wrap my head around why they were letting a hardened criminal on death row serve as a prosecutor. It made zero sense to me. Hahaha. But once I let myself get past that and allowed the game to just be crazy for the reasons it desired, it was all good. I grew to like him pretty quickly. Anyway, enjoy the trilogy when you get it, then! I'd be happy to discuss it/geek over it when you play.
> 
> Too true! I enjoy going to artist streams, too. I can't do them myself, though. I have to change the size of my screens to use the tablet monitor, so if I streamed what was on my monitor, it would be stretched and look REALLY weird (since people can't see how it looks on my tablet monitor, but only how it looks on my computer screen, which is way wider).
> 
> Ahhh, thank you! I love drawing cute and silly (and sexy) stuff. Just... shippy stuff altogether. In love with the concept of fictional love. That is what my life has become. lolol But I'm glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> And so I don't wait an hour or two to post again, I'll also use this post to put up the art I finished earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was meant to be heartless!Ahiru, sort of chibi'd in a nightgown, and clutching her duckie pillow. I wanted to play with coloring and lighting to get some strong color effects. It was meant to be a quick exercise, but it ended up taking three and a half hours of my day to color. XD;;; Oops.



Ooooo I want to watch some let's plays but ugh the spoilers haha; guess I just need to wait it out for the less than two weeks for my birthday and come to a final decision hehe : D Also OMG about Simon, I actually spoiled myself on his true backstory >_< won't say it, but OH GAWD haha it was such a cute/sad one Dx It's on a Wiki for the game ;D I shall definitely update you on whether I get it or not, my one confirmed game to get is Story of Seasons and I just cannot wait for February lol xD

Awwww, but regardless it's always great to see what lining/palette you and others end up using despite not being able to stream; I find it so fun just to sometimes compare/contrast the styles : D

I certainly did, still love the others you do as well, the one on the lat page really makes me smile hehe, pretty much the whole role-reversal thing<3 Looks absolutely adorable haha.

And in general loving the mood each piece gives off, I feel your palette choice truly lends to that Very cool to see, I feel the emotion it gives off : )


----------



## Gracelia

Your work is looking amazing as usual! Especially loving this recent piece (ducks are so cuteee)!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> ooh, i love it~ its so adorable! i love the pose ;v; theyre super cute together!!! i really like the genderbent designs too o: you did a great job with them! i love kiras hair *0* as per usual, keep up the great work <3



Hehe, thank youuuu~! The pose was a little weird and I changed it twice, but I wanted to make "Kira" look very uncomfortable. Hahaha. I'm glad you like the designs! I have a few more things with them upcoming eventually. Thanks so much for the feedback!



ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm so in love with your recent stuff ;A;



Thanks a lot! : ) I'm glad that you enjoyed it!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo I want to watch some let's plays but ugh the spoilers haha; guess I just need to wait it out for the less than two weeks for my birthday and come to a final decision hehe : D Also OMG about Simon, I actually spoiled myself on his true backstory >_< won't say it, but OH GAWD haha it was such a cute/sad one Dx It's on a Wiki for the game ;D I shall definitely update you on whether I get it or not, my one confirmed game to get is Story of Seasons and I just cannot wait for February lol xD
> 
> Awwww, but regardless it's always great to see what lining/palette you and others end up using despite not being able to stream; I find it so fun just to sometimes compare/contrast the styles : D
> 
> I certainly did, still love the others you do as well, the one on the lat page really makes me smile hehe, pretty much the whole role-reversal thing<3 Looks absolutely adorable haha.
> 
> And in general loving the mood each piece gives off, I feel your palette choice truly lends to that Very cool to see, I feel the emotion it gives off : )



Oh, yikes. Yeah, his spoiler is basically the huge one. XD;; But as long as it doesn't ruin the game for you! I'm excited about Story of Seasons, too. I always end up buying the new Harvest Moon games one way or another. 

I'm really glad you like them! I have a lot of fun with coloring, but I go overboard and get carried away all too easily. I know what you mean about comparing styles and things, though. I try not to do that so much as an artist, since it tends to depress me that mine isn't more "unique". Anyway, speaking of coloring, I spent all evening/night working on yours and it's done! I'll post it a bit later so I don't merge posts.



Gracelia said:


> Your work is looking amazing as usual! Especially loving this recent piece (ducks are so cuteee)!!!



Thanks a lot! : D I'm glad you've been enjoying it! I definitely had some color fun with that one and it'll surely be something I play around with for ages to come. There's just so much to do with coloring, shading, lighting, and atmosphere.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Hehe, thank youuuu~! The pose was a little weird and I changed it twice, but I wanted to make "Kira" look very uncomfortable. Hahaha. I'm glad you like the designs! I have a few more things with them upcoming eventually. Thanks so much for the feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! : ) I'm glad that you enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yikes. Yeah, his spoiler is basically the huge one. XD;; But as long as it doesn't ruin the game for you! I'm excited about Story of Seasons, too. I always end up buying the new Harvest Moon games one way or another.
> 
> I'm really glad you like them! I have a lot of fun with coloring, but I go overboard and get carried away all too easily. I know what you mean about comparing styles and things, though. I try not to do that so much as an artist, since it tends to depress me that mine isn't more "unique". Anyway, speaking of coloring, I spent all evening/night working on yours and it's done! I'll post it a bit later.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! : D I'm glad you've been enjoying it! I definitely had some color fun with that one and it'll surely be something I play around with for ages to come. There's just so much to do with coloring, shading, lighting, and atmosphere.



On the contrary the spoiler made me ship him/love him much more LOL xD Aha I knw that feeling regarding HM haha, I always go for great reviewed ones, reviews for my fave games are a definite necessity

Ah, I want to disagree; I feel like you have this style I haven;t seen too often But, I hope you don't get too down >: I think your pieces really come to life due to expression/color and it as I said really brings out the mood/expression you were going for 
: D Ah take all the time to post it haha, I will say I don't doubt she looks lovely and I adore the expressions you've always used<3


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> On the contrary the spoiler made me ship him/love him much more LOL xD Aha I knw that feeling regarding HM haha, I always go for great reviewed ones, reviews for my fave games are a definite necessity
> 
> Ah, I want to disagree; I feel like you have this style I haven;t seen too often But, I hope you don't get too down >: I think your pieces really come to life due to expression/color and it as I said really brings out the mood/expression you were going for
> : D Ah take all the time to post it haha, I will say I don't doubt she looks lovely and I adore the expressions you've always used<3



Yeah, I couldn't help but adore him after all that, too. (And with shipping, if you know his spoilerific background, it's probably no wonder who I ship him with, then. XD)

Well, I appreciate that, thanks! I'm glad the colors and expression bring something out of my art.

And here's your piece! Thanks again for bidding in my auction! I hope you like it. : )






I kind of... went all out with the coloring. Hahaha. I told myself I'd only do that if the final bid was over 5k, but you were close enough to that mark anyway. XD I hope you like it! In the end, I went with your reference dress, but added length to the sash to trail behind her like one of your favored dresses from the references you provided me with. I hope it suits your taste and I hope you find it worth the bells!

Congrats on winning the auction. : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, I couldn't help but adore him after all that, too. (And with shipping, if you know his spoilerific background, it's probably no wonder who I ship him with, then. XD)
> 
> Well, I appreciate that, thanks! I'm glad the colors and expression bring something out of my art.
> 
> And here's your piece! Thanks again for bidding in my auction! I hope you like it. : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of... went all out with the coloring. Hahaha. I told myself I'd only do that if the final bid was over 5k, but you were close enough to that mark anyway. XD I hope you like it! In the end, I went with your reference dress, but added length to the sash to trail behind her like one of your favored dresses from the references you provided me with. I hope it suits your taste and I hope you find it worth the bells!
> 
> Congrats on winning the auction. : )



Ahahaha, that is what I meant by shipping ;D Regardless of spoilers, I adore Simon to death due to the background shipping; plus what he potentially did in said spoiler<3 Total love for the guy : D

Absolutely, I love how each palette goes with the expression, works beautifully<(^_^

OMG IT'S GORGEOUS<3<3 I absolutely APPRECIATE the gorgeous/stunning job you did<3 The coloring is just lovely and her dress looks perfect Thank you so much, Amissa; you lovely lady<3<(^_^ 
Cannot thank you enough for doing something with a bid under 5k OMGOSH; but I am seriously appreciating the outcome and appreciate what you put into it<3<3 I literally was not expecting the the coloring to be so complex on her but ah, love it

Edit- LOL smiley overload xD sorry for gushing so much as well haha, but I really love the shading/coloring lengths you went to ;D


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha, that is what I meant by shipping ;D Regardless of spoilers, I adore Simon to death due to the background shipping; plus what he potentially did in said spoiler<3 Total love for the guy : D
> 
> Absolutely, I love how each palette goes with the expression, works beautifully<(^_^
> 
> OMG IT'S GORGEOUS<3<3 I absolutely APPRECIATE the gorgeous/stunning job you did<3 The coloring is just lovely and her dress looks perfect Thank you so much, Amissa; you lovely lady<3<(^_^
> Cannot thank you enough for doing something with a bid under 5k OMGOSH; but I am seriously appreciating the outcome and appreciate what you put into it<3<3 I literally was not expecting the the coloring to be so complex on her but ah, love it
> 
> Edit- LOL smiley overload xD sorry for gushing so much as well haha, but I really love the shading/coloring lengths you went to ;D



Yeah, I agree. I really like it when games surprise me with something like that. It's a shame that you got spoiled, but if it doesn't sour things for you, that's good!

Ahh, I'm glad you approve! Just so you know, I edited the one up above to fix the eyes just a little bit, so that one up there now is more or less the "finished" version even though it's technically the third one. I'm glad that you liked the coloring! I did add a lot of depth to it and I should have asked whether you wanted to keep it simple or not, but as long as you're satisfied with it, that's the most I could hope for! 

Anyway, you're very welcome! 'Twas a pleasure. Thanks again for taking part in my auction!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissa stop being so great at your art stuff or I am going to get really jealous and do _nothing_ about it.

..._Well, MAYBE just keep looking at your arts because they're so bootiful_ u3u


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, I agree. I really like it when games surprise me with something like that. It's a shame that you got spoiled, but if it doesn't sour things for you, that's good!
> 
> Ahh, I'm glad you approve! Just so you know, I edited the one up above to fix the eyes just a little bit, so that one up there now is more or less the "finished" version even though it's technically the third one. I'm glad that you liked the coloring! I did add a lot of depth to it and I should have asked whether you wanted to keep it simple or not, but as long as you're satisfied with it, that's the most I could hope for!
> 
> Anyway, you're very welcome! 'Twas a pleasure. Thanks again for taking part in my auction!



Hehe, I wasn't sure about when the spoiler would come into play in-game so it doesn't bother me much and it actually makes me smile about all of his decisions : D

Ah, thanks for the update, saved that one too : )  I was actually PLEASANTLY surprised by the added depth<(^_^ No worries haha, I am loving my OC as is and again appreciate your hard work : ) Either way would have been lovely imo, I really do love the piece very much<<<3

I had lots of fun in the auction and enjoyed really attempting my first real bid : D Thank you for the opportunity<(^_^


----------



## azukitan

jfkldhflkaf just droppin' in to say I love your latest works <3333 The genderbent pic is my new favorite thing ever, and I love how your depiction of Kitten's OC! So purdy~~ I wish I had a million BTB to bid on your art >w<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> jfkldhflkaf just droppin' in to say I love your latest works <3333 The genderbent pic is my new favorite thing ever, and I love how your depiction of Kitten's OC! So purdy~~ I wish I had a million BTB to bid on your art >w<



My sentiments all said by azu<<3^ 8D

Aha because I had to *pokes new GFX set* (so lovely)<<<3


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Amissa stop being so great at your art stuff or I am going to get really jealous and do _nothing_ about it.
> 
> ..._Well, MAYBE just keep looking at your arts because they're so bootiful_ u3u



Sorry! I'll stop right away. Stick figures are totally all I'll do from now on.

Lmao, thanks, though!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hehe, I wasn't sure about when the spoiler would come into play in-game so it doesn't bother me much and it actually makes me smile about all of his decisions : D
> 
> Ah, thanks for the update, saved that one too : )  I was actually PLEASANTLY surprised by the added depth<(^_^ No worries haha, I am loving my OC as is and again appreciate your hard work : ) Either way would have been lovely imo, I really do love the piece very much<<<3
> 
> I had lots of fun in the auction and enjoyed really attempting my first real bid : D Thank you for the opportunity<(^_^



You're very welcome! I'm so happy that you're pleased with it. : ) That makes all the work more than worth the time and efforts! 

I'm glad you enjoyed the auction and it was a pleasure to do some art for you! Thanks again for the bidding and for being awesome and general and finding time to talk with lil' old me! I appreciate it. : )



azukitan said:


> jfkldhflkaf just droppin' in to say I love your latest works <3333 The genderbent pic is my new favorite thing ever, and I love how your depiction of Kitten's OC! So purdy~~ I wish I had a million BTB to bid on your art >w<



Thanks so much, Azu! I'm glad that you enjoyed them! Genderbending is definitely a fun thing to play with. X3 I'm glad you liked the OC art, too! I had fun with it even if I went overboard on coloring. A word from you is always welcome! Thanks for coming by my thread! 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> My sentiments all said by azu<<3^ 8D
> 
> Aha because I had to *pokes new GFX set* (so lovely)<<<3



Awwwww, I'm flattered that you made graphics out of it! I think this is the first time anyone has, so I'm really, really honored that you enjoyed it that much!


----------



## Amissapanda

Just letting you guys here know about my Holiday Gift Art Giveaway!

Here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?245327-Miss-Panda-s-Holiday-Gift-Art-Giveaway!

There's a catch, though, so be sure to read it before entering. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

No new art to post tonight (as the last few days of productivity have left me a bit winded from art for a bit), but here's something I did earlier this year for silly funsies:






















The crack idea I worked with was this: _WHAT IF every time Fakir tried to insult/say a bad word, it was replaced by something RIDICULOUSLY CUTE/SWEET/CORNY?_

Gif Version:





Just a silly thing I did for fun. Also here on tumblr.


----------



## azukitan

Hahaha, I remember introducing my RL friend to your artwork a few weeks back. We had a massive giggle-fit over this particular gif XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry! I'll stop right away. Stick figures are totally all I'll do from now on.
> 
> Lmao, thanks, though!
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome! I'm so happy that you're pleased with it. : ) That makes all the work more than worth the time and efforts!
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed the auction and it was a pleasure to do some art for you! Thanks again for the bidding and for being awesome and general and finding time to talk with lil' old me! I appreciate it. : )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Azu! I'm glad that you enjoyed them! Genderbending is definitely a fun thing to play with. X3 I'm glad you liked the OC art, too! I had fun with it even if I went overboard on coloring. A word from you is always welcome! Thanks for coming by my thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww, I'm flattered that you made graphics out of it! I think this is the first time anyone has, so I'm really, really honored that you enjoyed it that much!



I appreciated chatting and had fun bidding, so it was definitely well worth it : D Plus the piece was gorgeous (cant say it enough<3)

As for that comic-style piece of Fakiru; it is so freaking adorable 8D And gosh that GIF is too cute<<<3 I also hope someone lovely gets a great surprise over the holidays; it's so wonderful of you to hold a giveaway<(^_^


----------



## rosabelle

Amissapanda said:


> No new art to post tonight (as the last few days of productivity have left me a bit winded from art for a bit), but here's something I did earlier this year for silly funsies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crack idea I worked with was this: _WHAT IF every time Fakir tried to insult/say a bad word, it was replaced by something RIDICULOUSLY CUTE/SWEET/CORNY?_
> 
> Gif Version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a silly thing I did for fun. Also here on tumblr.


Ahaha aww :3 this is cute!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> No new art to post tonight (as the last few days of productivity have left me a bit winded from art for a bit), but here's something I did earlier this year for silly funsies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crack idea I worked with was this: _WHAT IF every time Fakir tried to insult/say a bad word, it was replaced by something RIDICULOUSLY CUTE/SWEET/CORNY?_
> 
> Gif Version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a silly thing I did for fun. Also here on tumblr.



tHIS IS LITERALLY MY FAOVRITE ****ING THING EVER IM SO GLAD OH MY GOD I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS COMIC PLEASE GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCH YES YES YES YESYESYESYES
I THINK I NEED THIS AU THING FOR MY PAIRINGS TOO OMFG......screams
THIS IS ADORABLE AND AMAZING AND IM IN LOVE GOD BLESS

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wrote something for my own au and i want to thank you so much for this, thank you for inspiring me, this was so fun for me


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Hahaha, I remember introducing my RL friend to your artwork a few weeks back. We had a massive giggle-fit over this particular gif XD



Oh, wow! XD Really? Hahahahaha. Well, I'm honored that you wanted to share my artwork with your friend! I like doing silly crack things sometimes.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I appreciated chatting and had fun bidding, so it was definitely well worth it : D Plus the piece was gorgeous (cant say it enough<3)
> 
> As for that comic-style piece of Fakiru; it is so freaking adorable 8D And gosh that GIF is too cute<<<3 I also hope someone lovely gets a great surprise over the holidays; it's so wonderful of you to hold a giveaway<(^_^



Hehe, and I can't say thank you enough, either!

I'm glad you thought it was cute! It's really messy, since that's what it looks like when I try to do tablet lines (they get wavy and jittery), but it was just done completely for cracky fun, so I didn't take it too seriously. Haha. And I'm glad you liked the giveaway idea! 



rosabelle said:


> Ahaha aww :3 this is cute!



Thanks so much! : ) I'm happy that you thought so!



Shirohibiki said:


> tHIS IS LITERALLY MY FAOVRITE ****ING THING EVER IM SO GLAD OH MY GOD I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS COMIC PLEASE GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCH YES YES YES YESYESYESYES
> I THINK I NEED THIS AU THING FOR MY PAIRINGS TOO OMFG......screams
> THIS IS ADORABLE AND AMAZING AND IM IN LOVE GOD BLESS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i wrote something for my own au and i want to thank you so much for this, thank you for inspiring me, this was so fun for me



Hahaha! I'm glad that you enjoyed it so much! XD I realized I hadn't posted it here yet and was at a loss for just what to post tonight and saw it in my 2014 art folder, so it seemed like as good a time as any. I'm really, really glad that you liked it! : ) I had no end of fun creating it. 

Awww, and I'm honored for inspiring you, too! Glad to hear you're having a good time with it. X3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Hahaha! I'm glad that you enjoyed it so much! XD I realized I hadn't posted it here yet and was at a loss for just what to post tonight and saw it in my 2014 art folder, so it seemed like as good a time as any. I'm really, really glad that you liked it! : ) I had no end of fun creating it.
> 
> Awww, and I'm honored for inspiring you, too! Glad to hear you're having a good time with it. X3



i made sure to link your post in mine! i want everyone to see that omg
it was really fun to write so THANK YOU FOR THE INSPIRATION, its so rare for me these days
its a lovely comic sklfjds <3 
and of course, i love all of your recent art :'> even if i havent commented on it! you know i do~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

> Hehe, and I can't say thank you enough, either!
> 
> I'm glad you thought it was cute! It's really messy, since that's what it looks like when I try to do tablet lines (they get wavy and jittery), but it was just done completely for cracky fun, so I didn't take it too seriously. Haha. And I'm glad you liked the giveaway idea!



Awww I appreciate it : )

Ah, I didn't even notice the jittery lines xD I really just paid more attention to what the characters cute expressions were and what they were saying : D And most definitely, regardless of who gets what, I just think giveaways are wonderful and definitely with the spirit of the holidays <:


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> i made sure to link your post in mine! i want everyone to see that omg
> it was really fun to write so THANK YOU FOR THE INSPIRATION, its so rare for me these days
> its a lovely comic sklfjds <3
> and of course, i love all of your recent art :'> even if i havent commented on it! you know i do~



You're very welcome! I'm happy that anything of mine could be considered an inspiration. : ) And thank you! I'm glad you've been enjoying the other art along with the comic!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww I appreciate it : )
> 
> Ah, I didn't even notice the jittery lines xD I really just paid more attention to what the characters cute expressions were and what they were saying : D And most definitely, regardless of who gets what, I just think giveaways are wonderful and definitely with the spirit of the holidays <:



Well, artists are always the most picky about their own work, so I guess it stands out a lot more to me than it would general audiences. XD; I did try to smooth some of it, but I can't hide all the jitter as much as I'd like. Still, good to know that it's not too distracting!  

I'm pretty excited about the giveaway, too. I won't have the time to do anything super detailed, but I just hope it'll make someone happy. lol


----------



## Amissapanda

Another new little silly comic thing I just finished today:






















Hiro and Kira make a reappearance. XD Genderbending my OTP is mad fun. Their personalities don't change, so we've still got tsundere genderbent!Fakir and clumsy genderbent!Ahiru. These are just doodlies, though. Nothing terribly serious. I added color in because I felt the sketches needed a little more flair.

And I think we all know just why Kira is _really_ upset at the end. Hehe~

Anyway, enjoy! I'll probably revisit more of their genderbent goodness in the future. I've been having a lot of fun with their designs. But for now, I have a crapton of other sketches/linework to work with that have been sitting around.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/104371721955/more-genderbent-fakiru-with-hiro-and-kira-we


----------



## azukitan

This is me rn:


Spoiler: Spoiler because it's a slightly disturbing gif XD


----------



## Zanessa

azukitan said:


> This is me rn:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler because it's a slightly disturbing gif XD



The anime is Another, right? Or I feel like it was. Something similar happened in Another like that. 
Maybe not.
Okay bye. 

//also nice comic thingy, Amisspanda//


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> This is me rn:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler because it's a slightly disturbing gif XD



I'm not sure whether to say thanks or ask if you're OK. XD;;; DEEP BREATHS.



ZanessaGaily said:


> The anime is Another, right? Or I feel like it was. Something similar happened in Another like that.
> Maybe not.
> Okay bye.
> 
> //also nice comic thingy, Amisspanda//



Thanks~


----------



## roroselle

soo cute~
i'd love to see more of those comics from ya haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

i love the comic hehehe. youre so good at comics!! i love them genderbent *v* my favorite is forever going to be the previous comic tho omg... i cant stop thinking about it lmao


----------



## Amissapanda

roroselle said:


> soo cute~
> i'd love to see more of those comics from ya haha



Thank you! Haha, comics unfortunately take a lot of time to do, so I can only pull them off when I have a good idea and a lot of motivation. But I'm sure I'll do more in the future. : ) I can also post some of my older ones here, too, perhaps.



Shirohibiki said:


> i love the comic hehehe. youre so good at comics!! i love them genderbent *v* my favorite is forever going to be the previous comic tho omg... i cant stop thinking about it lmao



Aww, thanks. That was just a doodle-y one, but I'm glad you enjoyed it nonetheless! (I still prefer the other one too, though. Hehe.)


----------



## Amissapanda

I finally, fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally colored those curly-cue chibis today.






Pretty pleased with the results. I felt the style was kind of weird when it was just lines, but adding color makes it pop more as an actual style, I feel, since it adds some depth that lines alone can't give it (or that's my opinion, anyway). 

Too bad there's no conventions around here, or I'd love to make little pin sets like this.

Anyway, enjoy~


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> I finally, fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally colored those curly-cue chibis today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pleased with the results. I felt the style was kind of weird when it was just lines, but adding color makes it pop more as an actual style, I feel, since it adds some depth that lines alone can't give it (or that's my opinion, anyway).
> 
> Too bad there's no conventions around here, or I'd love to make little pin sets like this.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy~



SO CUTE, H'OMG. IMMA DIE *W* I wanna buy you, and you, and you, and, heck, EVEN YOU, MYTHO! (I make fun of him a lot, lol)
Mandapantsu, you need to make a Storenvy shop~ I would purchase tons of merch from you, especially if you were ever to come out with a PT compilation fanbook or something OUO


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> You're very welcome! I'm happy that anything of mine could be considered an inspiration. : ) And thank you! I'm glad you've been enjoying the other art along with the comic!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, artists are always the most picky about their own work, so I guess it stands out a lot more to me than it would general audiences. XD; I did try to smooth some of it, but I can't hide all the jitter as much as I'd like. Still, good to know that it's not too distracting!
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the giveaway, too. I won't have the time to do anything super detailed, but I just hope it'll make someone happy. lol



I can see that LOL, on a random note the Holidays are definitely my favorite time of year, setting up our plastic tree soon; pretty excited 8D

I can understand why artists might be pickier on their pieces etc. then again they may see things I don't haha xD I still love them regardless; each piece is just very enjoyable to look at no matter the artist or flaws : )

I think regardless of simplicity it is such a selfless thing for many to do on TT; all these holiday related giveaways are a lovely thing to see : D

To add o this, I LOVE the way you colored the curly cues : D I especially am fawning over how Rue turned out, so lovely *squishes chibs 8D*


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> SO CUTE, H'OMG. IMMA DIE *W* I wanna buy you, and you, and you, and, heck, EVEN YOU, MYTHO! (I make fun of him a lot, lol)
> Mandapantsu, you need to make a Storenvy shop~ I would purchase tons of merch from you, especially if you were ever to come out with a PT compilation fanbook or something OUO



Haha, awww, you gonna make me blush, Azu~ >////< I don't know much about Storenvy, though. I could maybe look into it, but does it cost money to get it all set up or to buy a domain/page or anything? Maybe I'll think about it at the start of this upcoming year, depending how my budget looks. (But OMG, a PT fanbook compilation would be amazing. I'd try to gather artists for something like that to make a big diverse book, but I can't imagine how much it would cost to print, etc.)



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can see that LOL, on a random note the Holidays are definitely my favorite time of year, setting up our plastic tree soon; pretty excited 8D
> 
> I can understand why artists might be pickier on their pieces etc. then again they may see things I don't haha xD I still love them regardless; each piece is just very enjoyable to look at no matter the artist or flaws : )
> 
> I think regardless of simplicity it is such a selfless thing for many to do on TT; all these holiday related giveaways are a lovely thing to see : D
> 
> To add o this, I LOVE the way you colored the curly cues : D I especially am fawning over how Rue turned out, so lovely *squishes chibs 8D*



Holidays are pretty nice, yeah~ If nothing else, it's a great time to spend with family and friends (or just family, for me, since I don't have any real life friends that aren't across the country and only available to hang out with online). 

Definitely an artist thing, yeah. I mean, just look at how Azu puts her stuff down when everyone else thinks she's spectacular! I used to self-depreciate in terms of art a lot more than I do now, though. The positive outlook has really helped me improve my art, I feel. Nonetheless, I'm glad that you enjoy them regardless. : )

Ahhh, thank youuu~ The coloring wasn't anything super special, but you can't get TOO detailed with little chibis, anyway.


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, awww, you gonna make me blush, Azu~ >////< I don't know much about Storenvy, though. I could maybe look into it, but does it cost money to get it all set up or to buy a domain/page or anything? Maybe I'll think about it at the start of this upcoming year, depending how my budget looks. (But OMG, a PT fanbook compilation would be amazing. I'd try to gather artists for something like that to make a big diverse book, but I can't imagine how much it would cost to print, etc.)



From what I gather, Storenvy is 100% completely free. You can always start a Kickstarter for the fanbook, too! *waggles eyebrows*


----------



## uyumin

Your art work is so cool


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> From what I gather, Storenvy is 100% completely free. You can always start a Kickstarter for the fanbook, too! *waggles eyebrows*



Perhaps I'll look into it, then. : ) Haha, I wouldn't dream of a doing a kickstarter. I've had enough of trying to be a driving force behind projects/run them. Way too much stress and obligation to handle.



lulu dog said:


> Your art work is so cool



Thank you so much! : ) I'm happy that you think so!


----------



## Amissapanda

Decided to play with drawing fully-digitally today for a change. And I saw a lovely color palette to use for Princess Tutu.







_Extremely_ happy with how it turned out. The lines took basically forever with trying to do on my jittery tablet monitor, but in the end, I feel it was worth the struggle. I miss doing palette pictures. I can't remember why I stopped.

But I have to stop again, because I have eight other things to get done for Christmas, art-wise...

Anyway, hope you guys enjoy! I feel this has been my best piece in awhile. I'm pretty proud of it.


----------



## Lilliee

Amissapanda said:


> Decided to play with drawing fully-digitally today for a change. And I saw a lovely color palette to use for Princess Tutu.
> 
> _Extremely_ happy with how it turned out. The lines took basically forever with trying to do on my jittery tablet monitor, but in the end, I feel it was worth the struggle. I miss doing palette pictures. I can't remember why I stopped.
> 
> But I have to stop again, because I have eight other things to get done for Christmas, art-wise...
> 
> Anyway, hope you guys enjoy! I feel this has been my best piece in awhile. I'm pretty proud of it.



uwah Amissa! > 7 < 
I really admire your lines! As someone who rarely does line art and has messy lines in general - really liked how you do your lines. 
and hng that palette really suits her! 

ahaha... I feel you about that art debt - :'D 
I can't sort out my priorities properly HAHHAA.


----------



## Amissapanda

Lilliee said:


> uwah Amissa! > 7 <
> I really admire your lines! As someone who rarely does line art and has messy lines in general - really liked how you do your lines.
> and hng that palette really suits her!
> 
> ahaha... I feel you about that art debt - :'D
> I can't sort out my priorities properly HAHHAA.



Ahh, thanks~ I much prefer doing lines by hand on paper, but if I spend enough time with lining/erasing back and forth, I can eventually get decent digital lines. I just takes a looong time.  I definitely did think of her when I saw the palette, though. It's pretty much perfect for her. (I did use it in the past for an OTP art, too, but it suits Tutu better, in my opinion.)

Sorry to hear that you're having issues with art back-ups too. Hopefully you get it worked out! (Though it seems like an artist curse to tons of ideas and motivation for everything BUT what you should be working on.)


----------



## Shirohibiki

wah, thats gorgeous!! you did a LOVELY job with it!!! id love to see more fully digital pics from you in the future! *0* the lines are gorgeous!! and those colors omg.... keep up the fantastic work, amissa!!! i cant wait to see more from you eeek ;v;!!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> wah, thats gorgeous!! you did a LOVELY job with it!!! id love to see more fully digital pics from you in the future! *0* the lines are gorgeous!! and those colors omg.... keep up the fantastic work, amissa!!! i cant wait to see more from you eeek ;v;!!!!



Thank you so muuuuch~! I don't mind doing digital now and then, but it takes a long time. Hahaha. I'm glad you liked the lines and the colors, though! I'm very happy with how it turned out and I hope I can keep the ball rolling for all the other stuff I have to get done in the next two weeks. 

And thank you for coming by and honoring me with your comments and talking to me. ;-; I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you so muuuuch~! I don't mind doing digital now and then, but it takes a long time. Hahaha. I'm glad you liked the lines and the colors, though! I'm very happy with how it turned out and I hope I can keep the ball rolling for all the other stuff I have to get done in the next two weeks.
> 
> And thank you for coming by and honoring me with your comments and talking to me. ;-; I really appreciate it!



oh pshaw you deserve it!!! i wish you the best of luck in doing all that you need to do !!!


----------



## sej

Amissapanda said:


> Decided to play with drawing fully-digitally today for a change. And I saw a lovely color palette to use for Princess Tutu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Extremely_ happy with how it turned out. The lines took basically forever with trying to do on my jittery tablet monitor, but in the end, I feel it was worth the struggle. I miss doing palette pictures. I can't remember why I stopped.
> 
> But I have to stop again, because I have eight other things to get done for Christmas, art-wise...
> 
> Anyway, hope you guys enjoy! I feel this has been my best piece in awhile. I'm pretty proud of it.



That looks amazing!  I would never of been able to draw that! I love the colour palette as well!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm going to bump your thread with an affectionate spank.
so, spanks!

lovely stuff like always Amissa!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> oh pshaw you deserve it!!! i wish you the best of luck in doing all that you need to do !!!



Oh, you. X3 Thanks a lot! Though I actually slacked again today and did something completely different. Sigh.



Sej said:


> That looks amazing!  I would never of been able to draw that! I love the colour palette as well!



Ahhh, thank you so much! : D I'm happy that you thought so and glad you liked the palette, too~!



Hyogo said:


> I'm going to bump your thread with an affectionate spank.
> so, spanks!
> 
> lovely stuff like always Amissa!!



But spankings are naughty! D:

(But thank you!)




ALSO. WHO ADDED 'FAKIRU FOREVER" TO MY TAGS? *LET ME LOVE YOU.*


----------



## Hyoshido

If I lied and said it was me...


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> If I lied and said it was me...



I would know you were lying. : )



Also, going LIVE on Twitch with _Mario Kart 8_ in about five minutes or so!

If anyone wants to stop by, it'll be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## Amissapanda

Instead of working on Christmas stuff today, I decided instead to draw Rue in cute and colorful outfits. 






This was kiiiind of prompted by Deviant Art, where I recently submitted my Rue in Pink piece (the one from my icon). Some people said that dark colors suit her best, but since she's so often drawn in those, I wanted to give her some very colorful outfits to wear, instead. : ) And I love designing clothing and stuff, so yay~!

I think my favorite is the modern-ish one. She pulls off that style better than I would have thought. XD Also, I should have really looked up some references for sleepwear/lingerie instead of trying to create my own. Lmfao

Anyway, hope you enjoy. I swear I'll try to get to work on stuff I SHOULD be doing soon... maybe...

[ Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/104714770330/rue-colors ]


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Instead of working on Christmas stuff today, I decided instead to draw Rue in cute and colorful outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was kiiiind of prompted by Deviant Art, where I recently submitted my Rue in Pink piece (the one from my icon). Some people said that dark colors suit her best, but since she's so often drawn in those, I wanted to give her some very colorful outfits to wear, instead. : ) And I love designing clothing and stuff, so yay~!
> 
> I think my favorite is the modern-ish one. She pulls off that style better than I would have thought. XD Also, I should have really looked up some references for sleepwear/lingerie instead of trying to create my own. Lmfao
> 
> Anyway, hope you enjoy. I swear I'll try to get to work on stuff I SHOULD be doing soon... maybe...
> 
> [ Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/104714770330/rue-colors ]



WHEEZES
THESE ARE GORGEOUS
ohhhh ohhhh im in love /swoons
dat lingerie... sweet jesus
your art is just so fulfilling i love it  so much omg, makes me v happy for sure, i cant wait to commission you again someday...,,,, gOD SHES SO GORGEOUS IM DIE


----------



## azukitan

Amissa, become a fashion designer, please. O___O <3333333 The poses and outfit designs are stunning as heck! I don't know wth that even means, but I can look at this picture forever! Rue, you're the female equivalent of a stud! So beautiful, so perfect


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> WHEEZES
> THESE ARE GORGEOUS
> ohhhh ohhhh im in love /swoons
> dat lingerie... sweet jesus
> your art is just so fulfilling i love it  so much omg, makes me v happy for sure, i cant wait to commission you again someday...,,,, gOD SHES SO GORGEOUS IM DIE



I'M LATE WITH RESPONDING, SORRY--

Thank you so much! I'm glad that you liked the designs! I still think the lingerie looks a little strange (probably because of the leggings. lol), but I'm happy that you liked it regardless! And I'm really honored that my art has the ability to make you happy! I shall certainly treasure that.

Thanks again. <33



azukitan said:


> Amissa, become a fashion designer, please. O___O <3333333 The poses and outfit designs are stunning as heck! I don't know wth that even means, but I can look at this picture forever! Rue, you're the female equivalent of a stud! So beautiful, so perfect



LOL! My stuff is pretty simple. XD I mean, hell, just compare it to your awesome OC outfits! I should try to do more complicated stuff in the future. But nonetheless, I'm happy that you liked the designs! I mainly wanted to show off some different colors on her other than what fandom typical tends to dress her in. She can totes pull off more than just red and black any day!

(And yes, according to fandom's tastes, she's definitely a popular lady with the fans!)


----------



## Amissapanda

Just a traditional work tonight.






My darling OPT embracing~

Not shaded, since I do have plans to color it in the future. I just wanted to do something sweet and heartfelt. Embraces usually do the trick. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

A loving little bamp~


----------



## tamagotchi

drools
luCA S,,,,

Your art is really amazing! 

ps i really REALLY love the bottom lingerie pose bc it looks so natural and gorgeous and the expression and i


----------



## Amissapanda

RetroT said:


> drools
> luCA S,,,,
> 
> Your art is really amazing!
> 
> ps i really REALLY love the bottom lingerie pose bc it looks so natural and gorgeous and the expression and i



Yessss Lucas. <3 I love me some _Mother 3_.

And thank you so much! I'm really happy that you think so! And I'm glad the pose came out looking natural, since I was worried about it looking too _un_natural. XD

But yes, thank you for gracing my thread with your comment!


----------



## Amissapanda

Another sketch:






Princess Kraehe. <3 I love drawing her hair. Probably going to color this one in the future, too, hence the lack of shading once again.

Idk. Lately I just want to color everything.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Another sketch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Kraehe. <3 I love drawing her hair. Probably going to color this one in the future, too, hence the lack of shading once again.
> 
> Idk. Lately I just want to color everything.



hot dAMN NICE BOOBS
sorry im trash
loving both of the recent ones, esp the hugging one!  sooooo cute omg//// your pencil drawings are faboo <333 swoons


----------



## kesttang

Your art style remind me of Detective Conan for some reason. Nostalgic.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Well yup, for my birthday I decided on the Phoenix Wright Trilogy ;D downloading it at this ungodly hour haha, I shall have to let you know what I think of Edgeworth after I peruse this wonderful series : D


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> hot dAMN NICE BOOBS
> sorry im trash
> loving both of the recent ones, esp the hugging one!  sooooo cute omg//// your pencil drawings are faboo <333 swoons



WE ARE ALL TRASH HERE. I am shipping trash, for instance. And I'm very comfortable in my garbage bin, thank you~

But thank you! I'm glad that you like my pencil stuff! I know traditional isn't as common as digital anymore, but I say this a thousand times: there's nothing like holding an actual pencil in your hand drawing. At least, that's how it is for me. I like my half-n-half with digital coloring and traditional lines. lol



kesttang said:


> Your art style remind me of Detective Conan for some reason. Nostalgic.



Interesting! I've never heard that before. I was curious about the style, so I looked it up. I don't really see the similarities, myself, but thanks! 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Well yup, for my birthday I decided on the Phoenix Wright Trilogy ;D downloading it at this ungodly hour haha, I shall have to let you know what I think of Edgeworth after I peruse this wonderful series : D



Awesooooommmme! : D I hope you enjoy it! I shall be looking forward to hearing what you think of it and the characters, etc. ALSO does that mean it's your birthday today? D: IF SO HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Amissapanda

For *Roroselle*~!






Congrats again on winning my giveaway! I hope you like your chibi. : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> WE ARE ALL TRASH HERE. I am shipping trash, for instance. And I'm very comfortable in my garbage bin, thank you~
> 
> But thank you! I'm glad that you like my pencil stuff! I know traditional isn't as common as digital anymore, but I say this a thousand times: there's nothing like holding an actual pencil in your hand drawing. At least, that's how it is for me. I like my half-n-half with digital coloring and traditional lines. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! I've never heard that before. I was curious about the style, so I looked it up. I don't really see the similarities, myself, but thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesooooommmme! : D I hope you enjoy it! I shall be looking forward to hearing what you think of it and the characters, etc. ALSO does that mean it's your birthday today? D: IF SO HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



I am already enjoying it and only did the short first one case with Mr. Sahwit xD Aahhhh so much extra interaction compared to DD : D My birthday is technically the 13th, just head started my gifts hehe ;D I shall definitely give a thoughtful in-depth opinion on the characters/story<<33

And oh my, roselle's chibi is just absolutely adorable as usual<<33


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> For *Roroselle*~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again on winning my giveaway! I hope you like your chibi. : )



whoa god this is ****ing adorable rip me
I LOVE THE GLASSES AGH
soooo cuuuuute ;; <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am already enjoying it and only did the short first one case with Mr. Sahwit xD Aahhhh so much extra interaction compared to DD : D My birthday is technically the 13th, just head started my gifts hehe ;D I shall definitely give a thoughtful in-depth opinion on the characters/story<<33
> 
> And oh my, roselle's chibi is just absolutely adorable as usual<<33



Hehe, gotta love the name puns in those games. XD But yeah, there's definitely a lot going on in them and a ton of humor and craziness along the way! Glad you're enjoying it so far. : )

And thank you! Glad you found it adorable! I hope she'll like it, too. :3 

Looking forward to hearing more of what you think about the game! And I'll be sure to wish you a happy birthday on the appropriate day, then. XD



Shirohibiki said:


> whoa god this is ****ing adorable rip me
> I LOVE THE GLASSES AGH
> soooo cuuuuute ;; <3



Thank youuuu~! I used to have a pair of sunglasses with tortoise frames, so I tried to remember what the colors and such were like in an effort to emulate that. I'd like to think I got somewhat close, at least!

Also, guys, feel free to chat with me here anytime! This isn't limited to art or anything. I love to talk to folks and I'd be happy to chat with anyone~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Hehe, gotta love the name puns in those games. XD But yeah, there's definitely a lot going on in them and a ton of humor and craziness along the way! Glad you're enjoying it so far. : )
> 
> And thank you! Glad you found it adorable! I hope she'll like it, too. :3
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more of what you think about the game! And I'll be sure to wish you a happy birthday on the appropriate day, then. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu~! I used to have a pair of sunglasses with tortoise frames, so I tried to remember what the colors and such were like in an effort to emulate that. I'd like to think I got somewhat close, at least!
> 
> Also, guys, feel free to chat with me here anytime! This isn't limited to art or anything. I love to talk to folks and I'd be happy to chat with anyone~



Ah yes I loved the defendant, Larry Butz haha freaking two sided personality 8D Made me want to pinch his cheeks<<33

I agree, seriously liking the sort of visual novel style interaction with the first games wow, it's a little more fun than say like DD which I found great with graphics but not as immersive but yeah xD

And yes, hehe definitely loving it so far, may just continue tonight has so much intrigue and yep the humor lol; my favorite judge the long-bearded bald guy xD

I hope so too, I am certain she will love it ;D It is as all your chibs are incredibly cute/lovely in its style : )

Ahhhhh I am certain I shall love this game : D I will most definitely update you as well as I go, will try and omit spoilers for any who are still playing haha xD And awww that would mean a lot to me


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah yes I loved the defendant, Larry Butz haha freaking two sided personality 8D Made me want to pinch his cheeks<<33
> 
> I agree, seriously liking the sort of visual novel style interaction with the first games wow, it's a little more fun than say like DD which I found great with graphics but not as immersive but yeah xD
> 
> And yes, hehe definitely loving it so far, may just continue tonight has so much intrigue and yep the humor lol; my favorite judge the long-bearded bald guy xD
> 
> I hope so too, I am certain she will love it ;D It is as all your chibs are incredibly cute/lovely in its style : )
> 
> Ahhhhh I am certain I shall love this game : D I will most definitely update you as well as I go, will try and omit spoilers for any who are still playing haha xD And awww that would mean a lot to me



Haha, let me just say that it won't be the last you see of him! The Butz is a recurring character. : ) (I don't think that's spoilerish. lol If it is, you can smack me.) But yeah, he definitely brings the lulz. XD

I really enjoyed DD, too, but there's really a charm about the first games. They do feel a bit more interactive on some levels, like you said. But yeah, full speed ahead! No sense in stopping if you're enjoying yourself. Hehe. (And yes, the judge is love. He's such a great character.)

Awww, thanks for the vote of confidence! I guess I just always worry, no matter what, since you never know for sure how someone will react/receive something before they actually respond.

Awesomesauce! And well, they have convenient spoiler tags here, so that always helps. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

A good night bamp~

Also, I only just realized tonight that people don't actually have "+" in their usernames.

The site was just trying to tell me that those people were my _friends_. 

Lmfao. I feel so stupid.


----------



## roroselle

Amissapanda said:


> For *Roroselle*~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again on winning my giveaway! I hope you like your chibi. : )



i don't like it...

I LOVE IT~
my lil mayor and the panda came out beautifully T.T<3
youre amazing tysm c:

my lil 'me saying thank you' sketch xD





happy holidays xo


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> A good night bamp~
> 
> Also, I only just realized tonight that people don't actually have "+" in their usernames.
> 
> The site was just trying to tell me that those people were my _friends_.
> 
> Lmfao. I feel so stupid.



Ahahaha, you done derped, Amanda XD Don't worry, I was confused by the plus sign at first, too.

Soooo, aside from working at a bakery, gaming, and drawing, what do else do you generally do on a typical day? I'm guessing you're not the type to go bar-hopping or splurge on cosmetics/expensive clothing, but one should never assume 

Moreover, do you live by yourself, with family/friends, a spouse, or roommate? I hope these questions aren't too intrusive/personal >u<;;


----------



## Amissapanda

roroselle said:


> i don't like it...
> 
> I LOVE IT~
> my lil mayor and the panda came out beautifully T.T<3
> youre amazing tysm c:
> 
> my lil 'me saying thank you' sketch xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays xo



You're very welcome! : ) I'm happy to hear that you enjoyed the results! 

And that little sketch is so cute. Awww!

Happy Holidays to you, as well~! : D



azukitan said:


> Ahahaha, you done derped, Amanda XD Don't worry, I was confused by the plus sign at first, too.
> 
> Soooo, aside from working at a bakery, gaming, and drawing, what do else do you generally do on a typical day? I'm guessing you're not the type to go bar-hopping or splurge on cosmetics/expensive clothing, but one should never assume
> 
> Moreover, do you live by yourself, with family/friends, a spouse, or roommate? I hope these questions aren't too intrusive/personal >u<;;



Much derp was had, indeed.

Ah, you're close! I don't work at a bakery, but most people do assume that when I say that I make dough. But what I actually make is pizza dough! From scratch. But yeah, aside from those things, I spend time with my dog, write (when I feel the inspiration, anyway), chat with friends online, hang out on a billion sites aaaannnndd... I like to take walks with music on my headphones playing. Though I do that less in the winter due to all the snow and cold. That's about it, though. I'm pretty boring. Hahahaha. I'm heavily an introvert. I don't go out much unless I have to, basically. And oddly enough, I'm not a shopaholic, either. I like to go and get what I need and then leave. And I wear for comfort over style. My tomboy roots from early years are still strong today.

I currently live with family, as I just don't make enough money to pay for an apartment. I want that to change, but first I need to get out of this area and get a better job. At the very least, I don't freeload. I pay them rent (though it's not nearly as much as it would be for an apartment by any means). I don't have a spouse, but I guess you could say that for the first time in my life, there's someone local who is kind of interested in me? We've been exchanging e-mails for the better part of the year (since around April/May) and he's been really patient with me, since we haven't even met in person yet (I'm a huge social awkward zero with extreme social anxiety). He seems really nice, though. We have a fair amount in common and he's impeccably polite and fun to talk to. Plus, the fact that he's having patience with my social anxiety is more than I could ask for. 

So, what about you? If you don't mind, I'd be happy to turn those questions back around. : ) Again, like you said, if anything is too personal, don't worry about it!


----------



## Amissapanda

Phew. Colored that Princess Kraehe sketch!






I kind of used a palette of my own making (though I gave myself more than 5 colors... I guess maybe that's cheating. LOL). But nonetheless, I had fun with it and I think it turned out pretty nicely.

I'm just happy I was able to bring myself to color it. A lot of times my sketches that I put aside for coloring just don't... get colored. Haha. They get forgotten a lot. I'm horrible at that.


----------



## roroselle

soooo breathtaking~ she looks so graceful c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh my so here are some spoilerish thoughts on the second episode of my first trilogy game ;D:



Spoiler: Phoenix Wright



Ok so the parts I remember and thought were great random stuff haha- So it's not in order but haha when that painting from Mr. Grossberg's office was basically taken from Redd White and put up in Bluecorp I loved how you could inquire about the panting and one choice was "That painting....It's Gorgeous" xD That made me literally laugh out loud, I was just like suuree suspicious painting he got and now I shall compliment it hahaha. I also loved the option when speaking to grossberg that you can insinuate that "You're lovers" regarding Redd White and Grossberg xD lawl. I also hated Miss May ugh, acting all cutesy and then obviously raging when things don't go her way Dx Annoying! I also enjoyed that case and found it sad because of Mia T_T I did get teary eyed at the beginning ugh why did that have to happen to Maya's sister</3 Overall loved the humor and I think I am starting to love Detective Gumshoe the stupid dope xD



Aside from my thoughts how have you been : D? I am going to be gone tomorrow evening to eat at T-Rex hoping the filet mignon is good xD But we shall see, also wish I could end you a piece of funfetti choc. cake haha but will be on to chat later after the simple/fun festivities are over<3

Also I must say it's great to see some more answers about you and yourself as Azu asked, I should have done that sooner haha; always great to get more in-depth with people you meet : D


----------



## Amissapanda

roroselle said:


> soooo breathtaking~ she looks so graceful c:



Thank you so much! : ) She's definitely a very graceful character.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my so here are some spoilerish thoughts on the second episode of my first trilogy game ;D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Phoenix Wright
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so the parts I remember and thought were great random stuff haha- So it's not in order but haha when that painting from Mr. Grossberg's office was basically taken from Redd White and put up in Bluecorp I loved how you could inquire about the panting and one choice was "That painting....It's Gorgeous" xD That made me literally laugh out loud, I was just like suuree suspicious painting he got and now I shall compliment it hahaha. I also loved the option when speaking to grossberg that you can insinuate that "You're lovers" regarding Redd White and Grossberg xD lawl. I also hated Miss May ugh, acting all cutesy and then obviously raging when things don't go her way Dx Annoying! I also enjoyed that case and found it sad because of Mia T_T I did get teary eyed at the beginning ugh why did that have to happen to Maya's sister</3 Overall loved the humor and I think I am starting to love Detective Gumshoe the stupid dope xD
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from my thoughts how have you been : D? I am going to be gone tomorrow evening to eat at T-Rex hoping the filet mignon is good xD But we shall see, also wish I could end you a piece of funfetti choc. cake haha but will be on to chat later after the simple/fun festivities are over<3
> 
> Also I must say it's great to see some more answers about you and yourself as Azu asked, I should have done that sooner haha; always great to get more in-depth with people you meet : D



FIRST OF ALL...... HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you have yourself a great one!



Spoiler



Hahaha YES! The dialogue options in the game are awesome. It'd be funny to say the wrong things in court, too, but unfortunately you get penalized for that. :x The "you're lovers" option cracked me up, too. They really put some hilarious options in there. lmao And yeah, I didn't like April May either. A lot of witnesses seem like that in the AA games. They're nice/cute until you reveal the fact that they're lying and alllllll goes to hell. It's pretty sad that they introduce Mia only to kill her off in the second case, though. She was so cool. Redd White annoyed the heck out of me with his made-up words and stuff. I swear, every time he said "Splendiferous", I wanted to punch his face. : ) And oh my gosh, don't get me started on Gumshoe. I adoooore him. X3



I've been okay, thanks! Trying to get everything done that I need to get done before Christmas. Going Christmas shopping today, so I can finally get that out of the way. Then I've got to buckle down and work more on my contest entry for the fair here and all the other Christmas drawings I need to get done (figures that my sister would contact me just about two weeks before Christmas and say that her kids would just LOVE to get drawings from Aunty Manda again this year). Anyway, enjoy your fillet mignon and funfetti cake and have a great time!

Haha, I couldn't agree more! I'm pretty bad at asking questions a lot of the time myself, but I wouldn't mind turning those questions over to you, too, if you want to answer them!


----------



## Amissapanda

Lil' bamp~

Did some Zelink doodling today, so I'll probably post that later after I fix a few things up in it...


----------



## Amissapanda

Zelink Doodle:






...Well, it was meant to be a doodle. But I have this curse of meaning to doodle and then abruptly wanting to color and shade and the whole shebang. I also worked all digitally, so it's a bit rough around the lines/proportions.

I drew them from _Skyward Sword_, since I do so love Link and Zelda's friendship and budding relationship in that game. It was so nice to have them as childhood friends/sweethearts. And I wanted to see them being cute and happy together.

Sometimes it's great to be an artist, because you can literally make your OTPs do anything, whether for cute, crack, sexy, or to suit your mood. : )

Anyway, enjoy~

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/105128962200/hello-zelda-fandom-its-been-awhile-have-some


----------



## azukitan

Aw man, now I feel like a doofus for saying bakery XD I've always wondered what it was like to work at a pizzeria... The only food places I've worked at were a dim sum restaurant and frozen yogurt joint my family owns. Speaking of which, I'm helping out at the latter tomorrow. We live pretty similar lives; I'm a homebody at heart and spend 3/4 of my time at home. It was a lot different back in college, but nowadays, I don't mind being more of an introvert~ Ahh, I'm the same way when it comes to fashion. I've changed a lot over the years since I used to splurge like crazy on custom tees and hoodies, but that's a luxury I can no longer afford >u>

I currently live with my immediate family as well--two parents, two brothers, and two piggies :'D I would like to move out ASAP and be less of a burden, so I'm trying my best to find a job atm. Admittedly, I have had an unproductive past 6 months. I quit my previous job making IV bags at a pharmaceutical company because I couldn't stand the robotic, mundane tasks and mandatory overtime. I was working from 2 PM to 3 AM every other day from Monday through Saturday. It was brutal, to say the least, but what really pushed me over the edge was the condescending treatment I received from my supervisor and coworkers. SO NO REGRETS! I'm happy to be out of the demon's clutches >__<

Haha, anywayyyy... Changing the topic! Your love interest sounds super sweet ;w; I wish I could meet someone that could stir up my emotions like that. *sigh* I think I'm still torn up over my previous relationship though, so there's no sense rushing these things uvu;; And, y'know, I actually don't mind being single all that much! I have an easier time unjumbling my mind and am able to focus on other aspects of my life~ It ain't all bad 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eeeee, and lovely works as usual! The Zelink doodle makes my kokoro go doki doki <333


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Aw man, now I feel like a doofus for saying bakery XD I've always wondered what it was like to work at a pizzeria... The only food places I've worked at were a dim sum restaurant and frozen yogurt joint my family owns. Speaking of which, I'm helping out at the latter tomorrow. We live pretty similar lives; I'm a homebody at heart and spend 3/4 of my time at home. It was a lot different back in college, but nowadays, I don't mind being more of an introvert~ Ahh, I'm the same way when it comes to fashion. I've changed a lot over the years since I used to splurge like crazy on custom tees and hoodies, but that's a luxury I can no longer afford >u>
> 
> I currently live with my immediate family as well--two parents, two brothers, and two piggies :'D I would like to move out ASAP and be less of a burden, so I'm trying my best to find a job atm. Admittedly, I have had an unproductive past 6 months. I quit my previous job making IV bags at a pharmaceutical company because I couldn't stand the robotic, mundane tasks and mandatory overtime. I was working from 2 PM to 3 AM every other day from Monday through Saturday. It was brutal, to say the least, but what really pushed me over the edge was the condescending treatment I received from my supervisor and coworkers. SO NO REGRETS! I'm happy to be out of the demon's clutches >__<
> 
> Haha, anywayyyy... Changing the topic! Your love interest sounds super sweet ;w; I wish I could meet someone that could stir up my emotions like that. *sigh* I think I'm still torn up over my previous relationship though, so there's no sense rushing these things uvu;; And, y'know, I actually don't mind being single all that much! I have an easier time unjumbling my mind and am able to focus on other aspects of my life~ It ain't all bad 8D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Eeeee, and lovely works as usual! The Zelink doodle makes my kokoro go doki doki <333



Awww, don't feel that way! It's an easy mistake to make and I never specified it before. To be honest, though, working in the little pizza joint and being around that smell all the time has made me basically lose most of my liking for pizza altogether. Making the dough is repetitive and boring as hell work, and I know where you're coming from with despising a job like that, but at this point I'm just used to it and I live in the middle of nowhere, where having a job is a luxury, practically, so I can't be picky. Haha. It did add to my carpal tunnel issues, but wearing a wrist brace when I'm not at work helps. Man, I'm sorry to hear that you were treated so poorly at your job. Good on you for leaving it behind, in that case. I can't imagine working hours like that. Good god! I get annoyed with the other workers losing/breaking the materials I need to use, but otherwise, the family that owns the pizza place is really nice. I suppose I lucked out in that case. They don't give me many hours (since hours depend on sales which have gotten worse as the years go along), but I don't have to worry about losing my job or anything.

Haha, I'd like to say I was different in college, but I've been extremely shy and socially anxious all my life. It's not something I've been able to cure so far. But as things are, I'm not going to push it and send myself back through all the progress I've made. Nothing wrong with living our quiet little lives though, huh? I hope you find something that's right for you, job/career-wise. It's more difficult than they make it seem back when you're in like, high school. 

Aww, keep your head up! To be completely honest, I never ever thought I'd find someone with the potential to put up with me. There's plenty of time ahead of you, so don't worry. If an old lady like me is catching a break, I'm sure you'll get yours. : ) Just gotta wait for that right person. I understand what you mean about previous relationship problems, though. Definitely give those wounds time to heal! And yeah, nothing wrong with being single, either. I welcomed it after wasting 10 years of my life trying to impress the person I first fell in love with, who manipulated and emotionally abused me to hell and back. I thought after that and getting myself out of that abusive situation that I was pretty much done altogether with relationships, but you never know what the future will hold. And being single just gives us the freedom to take things one day at a time, however we wish~! But yeah, if you need the focus on life, it's even better---it's definitely easier to put yourself and your needs first when you're not romantically involved with someone else. 

Ahhh, thank you! I'm glad you liked the doodle~ There's lots of things very off with it, but I just felt the need to do art of them again after so long.


----------



## Amissapanda

Lil' day bump~

Gonna work some more on my contest entry. At this point, it's going to be a race against the clock to finish it before submissions end. @_@


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh wow, youre really improving! its great to see! i love the zelda/link pic!!!! never stop drawing <3333 youre awesome qvq


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow, youre really improving! its great to see! i love the zelda/link pic!!!! never stop drawing <3333 youre awesome qvq



Ahh, thank you so much! (As usual~!) I don't see any improvement in that Zelda/Link pic---in fact, doodle-wise, it's really lacking and I didn't spend a lot of time fixing up the posing and such. But anyway, glad you enjoyed it! It was still fun to do and very well-received by the fandom on tumblr, as well!

All that aside, I'm making progress with my fair contest entry! My hand is KILLING me, but I've passed the halfway point as of today and I'm going to see if I can gun to finish it tomorrow (or if not, then Wednesday). I'm really happy with it, though. I thought it was an ambitious idea, but I'm glad I went for it. I'm learning to draw more villagers!


----------



## azukitan

What's up with your coworkers? Stop breaking stuff, guys *shakes fist* Not sayin' y'all are incompetent, but you're hasslin' Amissa ;w; Haha, but aside from that, your job doesn't sound too bad. The stability in itself is appealing and the owners sound super sweet, although I wish business was doing better... My family's yogurt shop isn't doing all that well either, tbh, but it's the winter season, so go figure. Bah, and such nonsense! You're not old! xD However, I do see you as some sort of wise guru... Oh gosh, here I am putting you on a pedestal again. You must hate that, don't you? HNNNG *tries everything in my power to stop*

Ah geez, your ex-boyfriend/love interest sounds like a real piece of work. If only I could go back in time to sock him in the face! Wait, no-no, violence is bad (even if the jerk deserves it). What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, am I right? Resilience is a wonderful thing, and all your patience seems to have paid off as well.

Thanks so much for the encouragement ^u^ It certainly helps to stay positive, but just think, a few years from now I'll be worrying about how I'm going to balance my career and love life. Keep throwing obstacles at me, why don'tcha? Lol.

What's your favorite Zelda game? I bet you're psyched for the Majora's Mask remake! 83

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eeee, I can't wait to see what you come up with for the fair! :DDD


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> What's up with your coworkers? Stop breaking stuff, guys *shakes fist* Not sayin' y'all are incompetent, but you're hasslin' Amissa ;w; Haha, but aside from that, your job doesn't sound too bad. The stability in itself is appealing and the owners sound super sweet, although I wish business was doing better... My family's yogurt shop isn't doing all that well either, tbh, but it's the winter season, so go figure. Bah, and such nonsense! You're not old! xD However, I do see you as some sort of wise guru... Oh gosh, here I am putting you on a pedestal again. You must hate that, don't you? HNNNG *tries everything in my power to stop*
> 
> Ah geez, your ex-boyfriend/love interest sounds like a real piece of work. If only I could go back in time to sock him in the face! Wait, no-no, violence is bad (even if the jerk deserves it). What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, am I right? Resilience is a wonderful thing, and all your patience seems to have paid off as well.
> 
> Thanks so much for the encouragement ^u^ It certainly helps to stay positive, but just think, a few years from now I'll be worrying about how I'm going to balance my career and love life. Keep throwing obstacles at me, why don'tcha? Lol.
> 
> What's your favorite Zelda game? I bet you're psyched for the Majora's Mask remake! 83
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Eeee, I can't wait to see what you come up with for the fair! :DDD



I wouldn't mind if they were straight with their mistakes, but... it's the fact that they don't even tell me they broke anything. I don't find out until I come into work _needing to use that specific thing_. For example, I have multiple measuring containers. They have broken two of the store ones (and the first time, they got me a BUCKET FOR A REPLACEMENT) and then I started bringing in my own. The first one, they broke, and left the broken pieces on the strainer for me to find, no explanation, no replacement. Now I take the other new one I bought home with me every day after work since I don't trust them. *ahem* Rant aside... I'm definitely no wise guru. XD;;; Just another person out there without a life, really. But yeah, due to people putting me on a pedestal (not you, but others), I find it really hard to make friends. I don't know how to explain to people that it's fine to approach me and I'm just like them, etc. It's overwhelming when I message someone or leave them a comment on tumblr or something and I get a reply like "OMGGGGG U TALKED TO ME OMMGGGGG I CAN DIE HAPPY NOW", and that's not even an exaggeration. I never even know what to say to them. 

Yeah, that's exactly it! I feel I've grown a lot stronger emotionally because that all happened to me. Yeah, it sucked and I was miserable during that time, but now I don't feel like I'm hopeless and that others can determine my worth for me. I don't have to "settle" for something or someone and if they tell me otherwise, they're just trying to make me feel like crap and not worth my time.

No problem! Positivity definitely goes a long way. And you can always worry about that when the times comes. Enjoy the freedom, in the mean time. : )

Hm, my favorite Zelda game is actually _Skyward Sword_. It's the first Zelda game I've seen that actually establishes Link and Zelda's relationship as something more than the hero and the princess. Their childhood friends aspect drew me in right away. And I all around just liked how it went and how they surprised me with one of the characters I initially didn't like at all (I won't say who in case you haven't played/seen it). And as for Majora's Mask... I haven't actually played it before. XD;;; Hahahaha.

What's your favorite game in general? And what would name as you top three favorite foods? Also, I know you have two adorable little pet guinea pigs, but do you have any other pets?

Oh, and I did actually finish my fair entry! It took until just about fifteen minutes ago, actually. Hahaha. I put a crazy amount of time and work into it. I even have a blister on my thumb to prove it! Lmao. I haven't decided if I want to post it in the "Show off your art contest entry" thread or not yet.


----------



## Amissapanda

For the lack of art posts, here's something I did earlier this year:







I run an "Ask Ahiru" blog on tumblr, which I'm pretty inactive with as of late. (Too much art stuff to do. TOO MUCH.)

But I try to do little simple animation things for a lot of the answers, which is part of what makes it so daunting to do them. 

It's still hella fun, though. I hope in the new year (or after Christmas, at least), I'll start doing questions for it again. Heaven knows I have something like 350 waiting in the inbox... THAT IS ALSO INTIMIDATING. But yeah. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Amissapanda

Boop de boop~


----------



## Hyoshido

Too much good art to keep into one post so I'll just say: Keep on truckin' Amissa! your artwork is still as adorable as always!

Also I need to help bump this for you at times, yes.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Too much good art to keep into one post so I'll just say: Keep on truckin' Amissa! your artwork is still as adorable as always!
> 
> Also I need to help bump this for you at times, yes.



Aww, thank you so much! And that's so sweet of you, really. I appreciate the bumping thought!

Also, just so I don't double-post, here's what I was trying to explain to Pengu on Bunni's stream earlier about my tablet monitor's issues with lines:






There were some that I smoothed out here (like for her facial structure and such), but the majority of the lines you see otherwise are wobbly as heck. Since this was a quick 20-minute doodle thing, I didn't take my care with it and you can see the lines that my tablet monitor makes normally in a lot of places. It's frustrating as heck. And I still redrew a lot of them multiple times to try not to get ones that jittered so much. But you can see it in most of the lines. This is using a _paint_ tool, not a binary or pencil tool. Literally the smoothest option I have and it's still nowhere near smooth.

I hope this explains better than my attempt at verbally explaining. lol


----------



## sej

Hi! I would just like to say that your art is amazing! And that I would pay over 1k TBT for your art!  I love your art to pieces and keep up the good work!


----------



## Amissapanda

Sej said:


> Hi! I would just like to say that your art is amazing! And that I would pay over 1k TBT for your art!  I love your art to pieces and keep up the good work!



Thanks so much! I'm happy that you think so. : ) I'm afraid I don't have a shop or sell art here, though. The most I do now is an auction once in awhile, but that won't be until after Christmas, since I have a billion things to get done before then. But I appreciate what you've said, nonetheless! Thanks!


----------



## Rock

your art is really cute!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Rock said:


> your art is really cute!!!



Thank you so much!

Also, uh... who put a "kill urself" tag in my tags? That's... kind of going a bit far, even if you don't like me/my art. ._.;


----------



## Noodles_

HII MISS PANDA! Lovely art, as always!


----------



## azukitan

*facepalm* Seriously, guys? =A=;; I've encountered/worked with a few people like that. The most memorable incidents involve a broken toilet that won't flush (gross, right?) Someone would break it and not care to fix it themselves or tell me out of common courtesy, so I would always end up having to discover and deal with the mess by myself ; ;

Haha, oh wow. You have a rather large fan-base! Amissa is the equivalent of Pewdiepie in the Princess Tutu universe  It's wonderful to admire someone, but idol worship is going a bit far. *thinks of the book/film Misery* 

"I'm your biggest fan!"
"O__O *slowly backs away*"

I haven't played Skyward Sword, to be honest. I'm an exclusive handheld console player when it comes to LoZ--which is merely coincidence, not by choice XD;; I'll check it out, though! The game should be cheaper than it was before (I hope.)

Favorite gamessss? Oh geez, that's a hard one x__x Uh, I guess as of right now I'm _reaaaally_ into visual novels. I love a good storyline and character development more than anything, so I'm naturally drawn to games with heavy dialogue. Mystery, psychological thriller, and horror are my most-loved genres (and luckily for me, they usually go hand in hand)~ RPG games and simulation games are also fun, but at this moment in time, I can only take so much level-grinding and repetitiveness QoQ

My top three favorite foods areeee:
1. Indian curry
2. Stir-fried bamboo shoots
3. Spring rolls

Hehe, and my guinea pigs are actually the first pets I've ever had. My parents aren't too keen on animals, otherwise I would have bought a dog--my favorite breeds are Samoyeds, Border Collies, and Scottish Terriers. I still love my little boys, nevertheless <3 Now how about chuu? What are your favorite games, foods, and how many pets do you own?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look forward to seeing your entry in the fair  Whoo~ the deadline is less than a day away! I'm so happy you finished in time. Rest your poor hands, okay?

Erm... can we get a mod in here to remove that hateful tag? That's seriously messed up .___.


----------



## Lilliee

= A = that tag was going way to far




ugh some people srsly
I hope you can get someone to remove that tag :\ 

ahHH I shall return back to lurking 'cos I owe people art amg HAHA  8'D


----------



## azukitan

Lilliee said:


> = A = that tag was going way to far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh some people srsly
> I hope you can get someone to remove that tag :\
> 
> ahHH I shall return back to lurking 'cos I owe people art amg HAHA  8'D



My three-haired hubbyyyyy~! //glomps


----------



## Amissapanda

Noodles_ said:


> HII MISS PANDA! Lovely art, as always!



Hi, Noodles! : ) Thanks so much and thanks for stopping by my thread!



azukitan said:


> *facepalm* Seriously, guys? =A=;; I've encountered/worked with a few people like that. The most memorable incidents involve a broken toilet that won't flush (gross, right?) Someone would break it and not care to fix it themselves or tell me out of common courtesy, so I would always end up having to discover and deal with the mess by myself ; ;
> 
> Haha, oh wow. You have a rather large fan-base! Amissa is the equivalent of Pewdiepie in the Princess Tutu universe  It's wonderful to admire someone, but idol worship is going a bit far. *thinks of the book/film Misery*
> 
> "I'm your biggest fan!"
> "O__O *slowly backs away*"
> 
> I haven't played Skyward Sword, to be honest. I'm an exclusive handheld console player when it comes to LoZ--which is merely coincidence, not by choice XD;; I'll check it out, though! The game should be cheaper than it was before (I hope.)
> 
> Favorite gamessss? Oh geez, that's a hard one x__x Uh, I guess as of right now I'm _reaaaally_ into visual novels. I love a good storyline and character development more than anything, so I'm naturally drawn to games with heavy dialogue. Mystery, psychological thriller, and horror are my most-loved genres (and luckily for me, they usually go hand in hand)~ RPG games and simulation games are also fun, but at this moment in time, I can only take so much level-grinding and repetitiveness QoQ
> 
> My top three favorite foods areeee:
> 1. Indian curry
> 2. Stir-fried bamboo shoots
> 3. Spring rolls
> 
> Hehe, and my guinea pigs are actually the first pets I've ever had. My parents aren't too keen on animals, otherwise I would have bought a dog--my favorite breeds are Samoyeds, Border Collies, and Scottish Terriers. I still love my little boys, nevertheless <3 Now how about chuu? What are your favorite games, foods, and how many pets do you own?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I look forward to seeing your entry in the fair  Whoo~ the deadline is less than a day away! I'm so happy you finished in time. Rest your poor hands, okay?
> 
> Erm... can we get a mod in here to remove that hateful tag? That's seriously messed up .___.



Oh, wow. Ew, that's super gross. And that's really crappy that they left it to you to take care of (no pun intended). :/

Lmaoooo! No, no, no. I don't have a fanbase or anything. Though I do have a significant amount of haters. Someone actually sent me an anonymous message on tumblr saying that their Christmas wish was granted seeing how much of fandom hated me. lol There's a lot of support from friends and such, though, and I couldn't ask for me. It's awkward when someone approaches me like that, but I try to be as nice about asking them not to do that as possible. XD; 

Haha, I don't blame you! Handheld definitely makes things easier to pick up and play. Skyward Sword was pretty great, in my opinion, but there's also a lot of people who don't like it, so I guess it's either one of those "love it or hate it" kind of games? I dunno, lol. 

Ohhhh, visual novels! Since you mentioned that, I feel like I have to ask... have you played Umineko? I admit the killing and gore is too much for me, but at least it wasn't so bad in the visual novels as it was in their anime rendition. *shudders* But if you love horror and mystery, that's like... almost at the top of the list for visual novels, so I thought I'd put it out there! 

Interesting choice of foods! The only one I recognize on there are spring rolls, but that's cool that you have such a wide variety of foods that you like! I'm pretty boring in terms of that. lmao.

Awww. Border collies are definitely adorable. My dad always wanted a terrier, but since the family has always rescued dogs from the local shelter, we basically have to choose from what they have there. But yeah, all I have is my American Eskimo dog. And he's the best. <3 I couldn't ask for a better and more loving dog. In the past, we had two other shelter dogs (a beautiful spaniel-mix and a lab-mix). And long loooong in the past, we had two black and white cats. Unfortunately, in my early years, I developed a terrible allergy to cats. Which is a shame, since I do love them.

I'll put my entry up for the fair tonight! I'm a little intimidated by all the amazing greatness already. Hahaha. And I've been giving my hands a rest the past couple days. : ) At least, before Sunday/Monday when I've got to get trucking on all the stuff to get done before Christmas. 

I talked to a mod last night about the tag after I found it and they said they would deal with the person in question as well as remove the tag for me. I'll be patient until they take care of it. : )



Lilliee said:


> = A = that tag was going way to far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh some people srsly
> I hope you can get someone to remove that tag :\
> 
> ahHH I shall return back to lurking 'cos I owe people art amg HAHA  8'D



Awww, what a cute doodle, though!

Like I told Azu above, I talked to a mod last night after I saw the tag and they said they would take care of it. : )

Good luck with all your art!


----------



## Amissapanda

Ba-bimping this with art:







Another palette challenge piece! Actually, this was the second or third palette challenge that I tried this past summer. They were really nice colors for Rue and I had a lot of fun with it and making up an outfit.

(It's here on tumblr, too: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/90397523910/twerking-through-the-otome-said-rue-and-8 )

Also, please don't be intimidated by my tl;dr-ing in replies! I'm just a wordy person in text. You don't have to feel like you have to match it or anything. XD; I hope no one finds that too off-putting. I'll try not to ramble on as much.


----------



## azukitan

YOSHHH, JUSTICE IS SERVED! If I ever find out who wrote that tag, I'll smack 'em >:(

I shall play Skyward Sword and let you know what I think <3 AND YAAAAAS, omfg, of course I've read Umineko! RYUKISHI07 TOUCHES MY HEART LIKE NO OTHER. The characters may be crazy as fcuk, but they're relatable at the same time TwT His visual novels make me feel so empowered, especially when the stories pertain to survival and sticking together against all odds. Aw man, all that sense of teamwork, collaboration, friendship, love, and trust?!! Sure, the first four arcs are usually about betrayal and back-stabbing, BUT EVERYBODY LEARNS FROM THEIR MISTAKES XDDD It's also pretty cool how seven is the magic number in every single one of Ryukishi07's works (hence his name, LAWL). Check out Rose Guns Days and Higurashi, if you haven't already  I'd recommend Higanbana, but it's sub par compared to the others.

Ahaha, can your family adopt me, please? I love animals, but my parents don't share the same feeling ;w; Ohh, I saw a picture of your precious doggy in the Scavenger Hunt thread; he's so cute and fluffy, omg! <333 I'm allergic to cats, too, so I know your pain ;___; One of my best friends is a kitty hoarder. She couldn't live without her babies (and I can't breathe whenever I'm around them OTL).

HOLY BEJESUS, I LOVE YOUR ART CONTEST ENTRY <333 Such bright and vibrant colors! It was very creative of you to include all the possible town fruits on each of the cake layers. Tee-hee, and all your villagers are dressed up in snazzy outfits. Pure love indeed <3 I hope you make it to top three! You have a high chance of winning 

z0mg, Rueeeeee...!! *strokes picture* _Totemo kirei..._ [_So pretty..._]


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> YOSHHH, JUSTICE IS SERVED! If I ever find out who wrote that tag, I'll smack 'em >:(
> 
> I shall play Skyward Sword and let you know what I think <3 AND YAAAAAS, omfg, of course I've read Umineko! RYUKISHI07 TOUCHES MY HEART LIKE NO OTHER. The characters may be crazy as fcuk, but they're relatable at the same time TwT His visual novels make me feel so empowered, especially when the stories pertain to survival and sticking together against all odds. Aw man, all that sense of teamwork, collaboration, friendship, love, and trust…!! Sure, the first four arcs are usually about betrayal and back-stabbing, BUT EVERYBODY LEARNS FROM THEIR MISTAKES XDDD It's also pretty cool how seven is the magic number in every single one of Ryukishi07's works (hence his name, LAWL). Check out Rose Guns Days and Higurashi, if you haven't already  I'd recommend Higanbana, but it's sub par compared to the others.
> 
> Ahaha, can your family adopt me, please? I love animals, but my parents don't share the same feeling ;w; Ohh, I saw a picture of your precious doggy in the Scavenger Hunt thread; he's so cute and fluffy, omg! <333 I'm allergic to cats, too, so I know your pain ;___; One of my best friends is a kitty hoarder. She couldn't live without her babies (and I can't breathe whenever I'm around them OTL).
> 
> HOLY BEJESUS, I LOVE YOUR ART CONTEST ENTRY <333 Such bright and vibrant colors! It was very creative of you to include all the possible town fruits on each of the cake layers. Tee-hee, and all your villagers are dressed up in snazzy outfits. Pure love indeed <3 I hope you make it to top three! You have a high chance of winning
> 
> z0mg, Rueeeeee...!! *strokes picture* _Totemo kirei..._ [_So pretty..._]



I'm not going to worry about it too much. At least, not in my case. But I AM worried that someone on the younger side on this forum could get a comment/tag like that and take it seriously. I'm going to be on the look out. 

Haha, I kind of figured you probably had heard of/read Umineko already. XD (Don't get me started on Beatrice/Battler feels.) I only dip my toes in things like that, as I'm squeamish IRL and often times depictions and descriptions of gore can paint clear pictures in my head that make me feel sick. It's something I haven't been able to fix all my life. Anyway, I've definitely heard of Higurashi, but not the other one. He does have a real knack for telling stories and keeping you guessing, though. There's that one big spoiler in Umineko that threw me for a loop, since I never suspected it.

That's sad that your parents don't like animals. : ( My mom is kind of neutral on them (she did like cats a lot, but I broke that dream after I got allergic), but my dad loves them. We're all really happy with Dante, though. He loves everyone in the family and he's spoiled rotten, but it's clear that he's happy and he makes us happy. Especially my dad. I wish I had adopted a dog sooner, when my dad was still struggling with Leukemia and his transplant. Having Dante around has improved his recovery and he just seems happier and talks about dying less often. But yeah, my best friends online both have cats and I'm super sad that I wouldn't be able to visit them. They adore those kitties and we all basically post pictures of our babies on social media sites and coo at them, haha. I'm surprised you saw Dante in the Scav Hunt thread, though. I don't remember posting any of the pictures I took there (I just send them in to Phineas). It really does suck being allergic to cats. They seem to love me, but like you, I can't breathe when I'm around them. I've tried allergy meds and they just don't help with the cats, unfortunately. 

Awww, thank you. I'm glad you liked the entry. I don't think I have _any_ chance of top 3, hahahaha. There's _way_ too many amazing entries---and that's just from what we've seen publicly posted so far. Plus, I'm pretty new around here and they do voting by popular vote, so I wouldn't get my hopes up or anything. I'm glad you liked it, though! It was a huge challenge for me to take on, considering my struggle with drawing animals, but I'm happy that I was able to finish in time. 

Glad you liked the little palette pic of Rue, too. : ) I'm sure people must get tired of me posting here in my thread to share stuff/talk to people, but thanks for finding me worthy of talking to! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

what an odd tag... huh. im sorry that happened hon :/ glad you got a mod to take care of it, though.

anyway, lovely art recently!!! <3 i always love your palette thingies, theyre so pretty qvq never stop your fantastic work <333


----------



## Hyoshido

If it was removed, the tag has somehow made its way back <:/


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> what an odd tag... huh. im sorry that happened hon :/ glad you got a mod to take care of it, though.
> 
> anyway, lovely art recently!!! <3 i always love your palette thingies, theyre so pretty qvq never stop your fantastic work <333



I'll be patient until they do. lol

But thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoy the palette challenges. I'm sure I'll never stop drawing, that's for sure. 'Tis my biggest passion. Your support is very welcome and appreciated, though.



Hyogo said:


> If it was removed, the tag has somehow made its way back <:/



I think it hasn't actually been removed yet. I'll wait until the mod has time to deal with it. I'm sure they're swamped with Fair stuff, so I don't mind waiting until then. 



Anyway, guys, no art post tonight. I have lots of old art to share yet, but I'm having a downright terrible and awful day and I'm just not feeling it tonight. I'll try to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Thunder

Sorry about that. Sort of slipped through the cracks between my job and the fair, whoops.


----------



## Amissapanda

Thunder said:


> Sorry about that. Sort of slipped through the cracks between my job and the fair, whoops.



Hey, no problem! Thank you very much, Thunder. : ) I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Amissapanda

Bampu~

I'll be posting a bunch of art later. Finally got a lot of my Christmas present drawings done!


----------



## Amissapanda

Christmas art for my sister's two kids (my nephew and niece):






Rose: Her absolutely adorable and cheerful daughter.






Eli: Her spunky, energetic and somewhat bad-tempered son.

Out of the pictures she sent me, I particularly liked their outfits from this past Easter, so I worked with recreating those and changing a few things (colors here and there, plus I gave Rose a scarf).

I hope my sister's kids will like them. She requested pictures of them again this year, since apparently they loved the last ones I did for them. I'm still nervous, though. You never know what kids want out of something like like this when they get older. I'll be sending them my sister's way in e-mail soon, though.


----------



## Hyoshido

Aww, those are so lovely!

I bet they'll love em :3c


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Aww, those are so lovely!
> 
> I bet they'll love em :3c



YOU HAVE BIRTHED PAGE 50 OF MY THREAD. 

But thank you so much! I really do hope they'll like them. I've been trying to make my Christmas art presents as good quality as I can. I want so much to make them all happy. ;-;



Also, whoever gave me the "visual poetry" tag, _I'm honored_, thank you!


----------



## Amissapanda

I am literally so happy right now.

Not just because of four day weekend, but... I finished _everything_ I needed to get done for Christmas, drawing-wise. All of it. _Even the 16 gift sketches for tumblr users._ And I didn't wait until Christmas Eve to do it for once!

I feel like I could take on the world right now.


----------



## Lilliee

Amissapanda said:


> I am literally so happy right now.
> 
> Not just because of four day weekend, but... I finished _everything_ I needed to get done for Christmas, drawing-wise. All of it. _Even the 16 gift sketches for tumblr users._ And I didn't wait until Christmas Eve to do it for once!
> 
> I feel like I could take on the world right now.



I envy you so much HAHAHA.
How did you even finish 16 gift sketches holy-

Yes Amissa I think you're qualified to take over the world actually - :'D


----------



## Hyoshido

Every time I see this thread bumped.



Amissapanda said:


> YOU HAVE BIRTHED PAGE 50 OF MY THREAD.
> 
> But thank you so much! I really do hope they'll like them. I've been trying to make my Christmas art presents as good quality as I can. I want so much to make them all happy. ;-;


New milestone I added, make Amissa happy by being the birth of her 50th page in her art thread.
I FEEL SO REWARDED AYY!!

Honestly, I'm still happy to have gotten that Ness piece from you :'> means alot yo!
I hope all the people you've drawn for will always love the effort you put into them!


----------



## Amissapanda

Lilliee said:


> I envy you so much HAHAHA.
> How did you even finish 16 gift sketches holy-
> 
> Yes Amissa I think you're qualified to take over the world actually - :'D



It just takes the mentality to sit down and get it done! I'm good about working on something to I finish, but often times it's the starting that becomes the real struggle. And as for the sketches... well, they were just quick things like bust shot sketches and such. XD I knew I would have to be _completely nuts_ if I offered something more than that to my tumblr followers.

Lmao, nawwwwwwww. I just feel like I've accomplished a lot and that's a good feeling. It can sorta make you feel like you can do anything. Granted I woke up early and I'm really, really groggy today. lol



Hyogo said:


> Every time I see this thread bumped.
> 
> 
> New milestone I added, make Amissa happy by being the birth of her 50th page in her art thread.
> I FEEL SO REWARDED AYY!!
> 
> Honestly, I'm still happy to have gotten that Ness piece from you :'> means alot yo!
> I hope all the people you've drawn for will always love the effort you put into them!



OH, FRIEND.






I'm really happy that you still find it worthy of being in your signature after all this time! And it was a pleasure.

It really is a big milestone for me, too. To be honest, I didn't expect I would be here as long as I have been---or at least actively posting after all that time.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Aww, thank you so much! And that's so sweet of you, really. I appreciate the bumping thought!
> 
> Also, just so I don't double-post, here's what I was trying to explain to Pengu on Bunni's stream earlier about my tablet monitor's issues with lines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were some that I smoothed out here (like for her facial structure and such), but the majority of the lines you see otherwise are wobbly as heck. Since this was a quick 20-minute doodle thing, I didn't take my care with it and you can see the lines that my tablet monitor makes normally in a lot of places. It's frustrating as heck. And I still redrew a lot of them multiple times to try not to get ones that jittered so much. But you can see it in most of the lines. This is using a _paint_ tool, not a binary or pencil tool. Literally the smoothest option I have and it's still nowhere near smooth.
> 
> I hope this explains better than my attempt at verbally explaining. lol



*is SUPER~ late* XD Ohhhhh, now I see what you mean by the wobbly line thing. That's REALLY odd.  Never seen something like that before. Makes sense why you tend to not do fully digital pieces. If it's not a settings thing, maybe it's a defect somewhere, as this really doesn't seem normal. You said your drivers are fine too, if I recall, so sadly can't think of anything else it could be, besides an actual defect with your device.

But, with most of your pieces, to be honest, I can't even tell that you just colored the original pencil sketch. Hey, whatever works.  Still looks great, despite the tablet issues.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I'm really happy that you still find it *worthy* of being in your signature after all this time! And it was a pleasure.







Your art is like great hair, I'm not sorry for posting this so you'll have to live with it ok.

Most art threads wouldn't be the same without you Amissa! those "Draw my OC's/Mayor" threads would've only gotten larger without your words!


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> *is SUPER~ late* XD Ohhhhh, now I see what you mean by the wobbly line thing. That's REALLY odd.  Never seen something like that before. Makes sense why you tend to not do fully digital pieces. If it's not a settings thing, maybe it's a defect somewhere, as this really doesn't seem normal. You said your drivers are fine too, if I recall, so sadly can't think of anything else it could be, besides an actual defect with your device.
> 
> But, with most of your pieces, to be honest, I can't even tell that you just colored the original pencil sketch. Hey, whatever works.  Still looks great, despite the tablet issues.



Yeah, that's the weird thing about it. I followed the instructions to get rid of my other tablet drivers first (for a really, really old Wacom one I had). And I didn't do any installing until after that. I guess it's possible one of the driver files was too well-hidden to find, but I've looked many times and I just don't see what could be causing the problem. In a way, I guess... it's that you get what you paid for. Though I read FANTASTIC reviews about it before I bought it, the brand (Yinova - Panda City) is not well-known and is literally under a THIRD of the price of a Cintiq for the same size and dimensions. But I bought it almost two years ago now, so it's not something I can really just up and return. Ah well. I'll make do!

Thanks, though. : )



Hyogo said:


> Your art is like great hair, I'm not sorry for posting this so you'll have to live with it ok.
> 
> Most art threads wouldn't be the same without you Amissa! those "Draw my OC's/Mayor" threads would've only gotten larger without your words!



I will gladly live with it. I've reached Loreal Hair Meme Status! *gasp* First page 50 and now this. You're just aiming to hit all of my milestones, aren't you?

Lol, to be honest, there's still plenty. But eh, yougins will be youngins. I'll just hang out in my rocking chair and casually focus on my own stuff and support the other artists/writers/creators instead.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, that's the weird thing about it. I followed the instructions to get rid of my other tablet drivers first (for a really, really old Wacom one I had). And I didn't do any installing until after that. I guess it's possible one of the driver files was too well-hidden to find, but I've looked many times and I just don't see what could be causing the problem. In a way, I guess... it's that you get what you paid for. Though I read FANTASTIC reviews about it before I bought it, the brand (Yinova - Panda City) is not well-known and is literally under a THIRD of the price of a Cintiq for the same size and dimensions. But I bought it almost two years ago now, so it's not something I can really just up and return. Ah well. I'll make do!
> 
> Thanks, though. : )



You could try contacting customer support, but I dunno how much help they'll be since your tablet is nearly 2 years old. Worth a shot, if you haven't already done that. Hmm, I knew that company sounded familiar, but wasn't 100% sure where I first heard about it. After some searching, I remember that I was talking to another artist on TBT, feavre, who has a tablet from the same company. I dunno if they have the same one as you.

From what I saw in our past conversations on drawing tablets, they have the Yiynova MSPU tablet monitor and like you said, it's a fraction of the price of the Cintiq. Apparently, in their experience in using both that tablet and a Wacom Intuos4, they mentioned that the Yiynova one has better tracking and pen pressure... at the cost of not as good resolution. 

I would say you can contact them, since they might have some better insight, but... I haven't seen them actively on TBT in quite some time now. They do also have a tumblr and DA, so that's another option too. :3


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> You could try contacting customer support, but I dunno how much help they'll be since your tablet is nearly 2 years old. Worth a shot, if you haven't already done that. Hmm, I knew that company sounded familiar, but wasn't 100% sure where I first heard about it. After some searching, I remember that I was talking to another artist on TBT, feavre, who has a tablet from the same company. I dunno if they have the same one as you.
> 
> From what I saw in our past conversations on drawing tablets, they have the Yiynova MSPU tablet monitor and like you said, it's a fraction of the price of the Cintiq. Apparently, in their experience in using both that tablet and a Wacom Intuos4, they mentioned that the Yiynova one has better tracking and pen pressure... at the cost of not as good resolution.
> 
> I would say you can contact them, since they might have some better insight, but... I haven't seen them actively on TBT in quite some time now. They do also have a tumblr and DA, so that's another option too. :3



I actually did talk to them for a bit before I made the purchase - or I should say, they contacted me. But that was mostly because they wanted to sell me a "cheaper" one that had been refurbished from having some dead pixels---I said no. I did take the opportunity to ask them some questions, though. The only real problem was... I'm pretty sure they were Chinese and I was having a pretty difficult time understanding their English some of the time (it wasn't that bad, but when talking technical terms, it gets a little jumbled). Anyway, pen pressure is what should be responding well, but it doesn't. It responds in thickness, but not in movement. And other programs I've tried simply don't work at all (like CS5, which would literally only draw straight lines out of nowhere even if I just touched the pen to the screen). But I did mention the drivers in my questions and they said something about them being tricky to find for "old models", which is what my crappy old tablet was. So my best guess is that there's a hidden Wacom driver in my machine somewhere and I don't know how to find it. I googled literally everything I could think of on the matter. I've also reset the pen precision and detection on screen more times than I can count.

Yinova MSP19U is the one that I have, though. (U is supposed to be an improved, better version of the MSP19) As it is, I can't complain too much, because it allows me to digitally color pretty well. And I would have had to give up digital coloring altogether if it weren't for a tablet monitor. My wrist and CT problem was largely in part from digitally coloring with a mouse for over over 8 years. (I definitely don't recommend it.) By using my tablet monitor, however imperfect it is, I can still continue my craft. And without having to drop $2000 on a Cintiq. 

But thanks for the tip! If I happen to see that user around/find them elsewhere, I'll ask them about it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Christmas art for my two best friends in the whole world:







Bethy~






And Kaili~

At first, I tried to somewhat-realistically draw their cats (Daisy and Bob), but I gave up. Hahaha. Instead, they have sorta-AC-villager cats. XD But I hope they'll like them! These are kind of birthday/Christmas for both of them (even though I sent them both Christmas gifts in the mail as well), since both of them have December birthdays. 

Really hoping they're going to like them. I think they both turned out pretty well. : )

I also really enjoy doing this chibi style. It's comfortable for me and fun to do~!


----------



## Hyoshido

Cute art and cute friends to boot :'D

I hope they love them :>


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Cute art and cute friends to boot :'D
> 
> I hope they love them :>



Thank you! I really hope they will. : ) I love to make my friends happy.



ALSO, unrelated---

Going LIVE with *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* in a few minutes!

I’ll be on microphone and possibly on Skype if enough of my buds show up to Skype with.

Stream will be here: http://twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and watch/play!


----------



## Amissapanda

Lil' late night/morning bupperoo~


----------



## doveling

did your tablet just start doing all that wiggly line stuff?
i think i might know the answer


----------



## Amissapanda

poppet said:


> did your tablet just start doing all that wiggly line stuff?
> i think i might know the answer



Nope. Since the first time I used it almost two years ago, it has been acting like that. I even went back and looked at the first piece I ever doodled using it and it has the unstable jittery lines.


----------



## Amissapanda

What was your idea, poppet? If you don't mind me asking. 

I'm willing to look into/try just about anything at this point. Not being able to draw smooth lines with a tablet suuuucks.


----------



## Lilliee

My family technique that has prevented me from buying any new technology 8'D
- Turn it on and off
- Reset your computer
- Uninstall and then re-install.  
- Probs your pen pressure settings? Go to control panel and there should be some tablet settings.

Welp - that's what I do when my tablet goes weird.
I've had my cheap tablet for 2 years and I'm not letting it go 8'D


----------



## Amissapanda

Lilliee said:


> My family technique that has prevented me from buying any new technology 8'D
> - Turn it on and off
> - Reset your computer
> - Uninstall and then re-install.
> - Probs your pen pressure settings? Go to control panel and there should be some tablet settings.
> 
> Welp - that's what I do when my tablet goes weird.
> I've had my cheap tablet for 2 years and I'm not letting it go 8'D



Yeah, I've reset the pen many times and calibrated it all over again. Sadly, it doesn't help anything. I'm just not sure what the problem could be.

I'll just have to deal, I guess. lol I've been working with it for two years already. Sucks that it'll keep my lineart/coloring from improving, but at least I can stay consistent with the quality I have now.


----------



## Amissapanda

I hope no one minds if I vent here for a minute...

It feels incredibly crappy when you mention about being friends to someone and they completely and utterly ignore you. I contacted them in a couple different ways, I saw that they even went to my profile after they read it, and yet they haven't said a word to me. And it feels terrible. I mean, if you don't want to be friends or you're not interested, couldn't you just reply to say that instead of ignoring me straight out? 

It's been weeks. I'm trying not to let it get to me, but it does make me feel really bad. Like, I don't know if this person doesn't like me for some reason or what, and it's not like they're inactive---they're _very_ active. But I'm not going to badger them for a response, either. I just feel like maybe I should stop trying.

I promise some art or something later and not another mopey post. I just needed to get that off of my chest.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I hope no one minds if I vent here for a minute...
> 
> It feels incredibly crappy when you mention about being friends to someone and they completely and utterly ignore you. I contacted them in a couple different ways, I saw that they even went to my profile after they read it, and yet they haven't said a word to me. And it feels terrible. I mean, if you don't want to be friends or you're not interested, couldn't you just reply to say that instead of ignoring me straight out?
> 
> It's been weeks. I'm trying not to let it get to me, but it does make me feel really bad. Like, I don't know if this person doesn't like me for some reason or what, and it's not like they're inactive---they're _very_ active. But I'm not going to badger them for a response, either. I just feel like maybe I should stop trying.
> 
> I promise some art or something later and not another mopey post. I just needed to get that off of my chest.


Hey Amissa, I might not be that much of a great person but I'm always willing to try to help you through any problems if you need someone to talk to, just a heads up!

I've been through this, many times, where I'm trying to make my friends get to know my other friends and they just suddenly give me a blank response and this can last a few days to a few weeks because they don't hate me but they don't want to talk to me because they possibly don't like the person I'm friends with.

I can't suggest to not try anymore unless you feel like you can be without that person who's ignoring you, I won't influence it but whatever you decide to do with them, I hope you're happy with the result.

So I just hope that you know you're not alone here, I'm always here to talk with you if you need to get something off your mind, while I can be very immature and perverted but trust me, I have a good side too!

Also glad you'll be doing more art, I just love coming to this thread to see what you make next!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Hey Amissa, I might not be that much of a great person but I'm always willing to try to help you through any problems if you need someone to talk to, just a heads up!
> 
> I've been through this, many times, where I'm trying to make my friends get to know my other friends and they just suddenly give me a blank response and this can last a few days to a few weeks because they don't hate me but they don't want to talk to me because they possibly don't like the person I'm friends with.
> 
> I can't suggest to not try anymore unless you feel like you can be without that person who's ignoring you, I won't influence it but whatever you decide to do with them, I hope you're happy with the result.
> 
> So I just hope that you know you're not alone here, I'm always here to talk with you if you need to get something off your mind, while I can be very immature and perverted but trust me, I have a good side too!
> 
> Also glad you'll be doing more art, I just love coming to this thread to see what you make next!



I know and I appreciate it. : ) I'm not really great at approaching people, so even if they're open to that, I tend not to go looking for someone to dump my problems on or talk to about it. At least, most of the time.

It wasn't like I knew this person well or anything. In fact, I don't know them at all. They merely replied to that post I made about artists connecting and after I responded to them and left a message on their profile, they never bothered responding to me. It does make me feel sad, but at the same time, it's also not like losing a friend I've known for awhile or something, either. It's just really hard for me to approach people, like I said. I saw that pretty much no one was reaching out on that thread and I thought I'd be the first to try. But now its discouraged me from trying to reach out to more people. I don't feel like my ideas really do much to help the community here or anything and I should probably stop making them.

I know I'm not alone, though. I know that well. I'd never claim to be the only one who feels this way. A lot of people on the internet have trouble approaching others and taking the first step. It just sucks when it really took you a lot of confidence to do it and you get flat-out ignored. It's discouraging. But thank you. I don't doubt at all that you're a good person--I've always thought so. And I appreciate what you've said. This is something that I'll have to get over, is all. 

I tend to always say I should "stop trying", but I can rarely ever bring myself to. I'll eventually try again when I've picked up the pieces of my self-consciousness and buried my worries once more enough to step forward.


----------



## Amissapanda

Okay. Not that it matters, but I promised art later, so here we go.

The Tutu crew:






I love the Tutu crew.


----------



## Hyoshido

And the Tutu crew loves you! :B

I bet they love all the art you do of them!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> And the Tutu crew loves you! :B
> 
> I bet they love all the art you do of them!



Alas, too bad they are fictional and therefore so is their love. : (

Btw, I just noticed you have King Koopa from the _Super Mario Bros. Super Show_ in your icon. Talk about a blast from the past. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMG so I truly hope I am not like that to you Dx I utterly and truly apologize for not replying for awhile, literally since the holiday and my birthday I just haven't been posting as much on TBT maybe here and there; games are taking over my life</3 *huggles* I would love to continue chatting and would hope you have Skype as VMed you have not done a SINGLE thing wrong and I am sorry if I seemed like a terrible friend I am so sorry >: I will definitely continue to try and keep more in contact as I have been losing touch with TBTers lately, ugh rip me for not replying to many people sooner T_T In any case I can apologize a million times if that helps, I never meant to ignore anyone; hope you can forgive me >: And yes, would definitely like to know if we can Skype, feels easier on my hands xD


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG so I truly hope I am not like that to you Dx I utterly and truly apologize for not replying for awhile, literally since the holiday and my birthday I just haven't been posting as much on TBT maybe here and there; games are taking over my life</3 *huggles* I would love to continue chatting and would hope you have Skype as VMed you have not done a SINGLE thing wrong and I am sorry if I seemed like a terrible friend I am so sorry >: I will definitely continue to try and keep more in contact as I have been losing touch with TBTers lately, ugh rip me for not replying to many people sooner T_T In any case I can apologize a million times if that helps, I never meant to ignore anyone; hope you can forgive me >: And yes, would definitely like to know if we can Skype, feels easier on my hands xD



Oh, don't worry! That post had nothing to do with you---that was something that has been left hanging for weeks and didn't even get acknowledgement---that's why it bothered me. But I wanted to make sure I hadn't upset you is all! I'm relieved to hear that I haven't. So please don't worry about it! Enjoy your games as much as you like! I'd never consider someone a bad friend over being busy/enjoying other things. I just wanted to make sure things were cool---that's just due to my own personal concerns because most of the time I never know if I have upset someone or not. It's nothing against you, I promise. You don't need to apologize or need forgiveness! Sorry if my worries made you feel bad. : ( That wasn't my intention.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, don't worry! That post had nothing to do with you---that was something that has been left hanging for weeks and didn't even get acknowledgement---that's why it bothered me. But I wanted to make sure I hadn't upset you is all! I'm relieved to hear that I haven't. So please don't worry about it! Enjoy your games as much as you like! I'd never consider someone a bad friend over being busy/enjoying other things. I just wanted to make sure things were cool---that's just due to my own personal concerns because most of the time I never know if I have upset someone or not. It's nothing against you, I promise. You don't need to apologize or need forgiveness! Sorry if my worries made you feel bad. : ( That wasn't my intention.



OMG glad to hear it and glad to put your worries to rest : ) I again am sorry if something felt off, but alas I still love you, Amissa<(^_^)> Yup, blame Zelda/Persona haha been playing these to no end especially since Persona is a continuing style game xD

Good grief though, I am so sad to hear you have to deal with someone else who is like that >:

I shall definitely try and keep up with what few people I want to stay in contact with including you ;D


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG glad to hear it and glad to put your worries to rest : ) I again am sorry if something felt off, but alas I still love you, Amissa<(^_^)> Yup, blame Zelda/Persona haha been playing these to no end especially since Persona is a continuing style game xD
> 
> Good grief though, I am so sad to hear you have to deal with someone else who is like that >:
> 
> I shall definitely try and keep up with what few people I want to stay in contact with including you ;D



'Tis the season to be playing video games! Hahaha. But really, no more apologies! I just wanted to check in with you and everything. :3

I suppose I'm just not good enough to be their friend, but that's okay. We live, we learn, we put our efforts where they're wanted and appreciated. : ) I won't be wasting them on that person anymore. I just wonder why they bothered to post on the connection thread in the first place. *shrugs*

I appreciate it, but seriously, no worries! Take things at your own pace. I'm just glad to hear I hadn't upset you.

Maaaan it's going on 5AM soon. And I gotta bake pork pies today. I better sleeps. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> 'Tis the season to be playing video games! Hahaha. But really, no more apologies! I just wanted to check in with you and everything. :3
> 
> I suppose I'm just not good enough to be their friend, but that's okay. We live, we learn, we put our efforts where they're wanted and appreciated. : ) I won't be wasting them on that person anymore. I just wonder why they bothered to post on the connection thread in the first place. *shrugs*
> 
> I appreciate it, but seriously, no worries! Take things at your own pace. I'm just glad to hear I hadn't upset you.
> 
> Maaaan it's going on 5AM soon. And I gotta bake pork pies today. I better sleeps. XD



Tis the truth hahaha, graet season for games especially with those who have winter vacay ;D I promise on my laptop I shall not apologize again heheh xD

I feel it's the other way around >_< They must not be worth being your friend in this case, better put that way than to put yourself down Dx Plus if they ignored you like that it is most definitely "They" who is undeserving of someone like you ; )

Awww absolutely not, tut me when people get to me if at all it goes in their face in a mild-mannered way so as not to be full blown xD nah I just get lazy and sidetracked at times, but not upset at all with you<3 Would be joyful to chat with you much more : D

Goodness get some sleep and have an incredibly wonderful as well as deserving holidays<<33 I shall e getting a simple but delicious Christmas Eve meal, since we I have been with the Swedish way of celebrating we start on the 24th : D Excited for the good food and holiday cheer<3


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Tis the truth hahaha, graet season for games especially with those who have winter vacay ;D I promise on my laptop I shall not apologize again heheh xD
> 
> I feel it's the other way around >_< They must not be worth being your friend in this case, better put that way than to put yourself down Dx Plus if they ignored you like that it is most definitely "They" who is undeserving of someone like you ; )
> 
> Awww absolutely not, tut me when people get to me if at all it goes in their face in a mild-mannered way so as not to be full blown xD nah I just get lazy and sidetracked at times, but not upset at all with you<3 Would be joyful to chat with you much more : D
> 
> Goodness get some sleep and have an incredibly wonderful as well as deserving holidays<<33 I shall e getting a simple but delicious Christmas Eve meal, since we I have been with the Swedish way of celebrating we start on the 24th : D Excited for the good food and holiday cheer<3



I will hold you to that promise! (And so will your laptop. lolol.)

Ahhh, my bad. I don't mean to put myself down. I just tend to get discouraged when stuff like that happens. I'm not good at reaching out, so it takes a good deal out of me to try.

Aww, thanks. : ) I'm happy to hear that. And I feel you on being lazy and distracted at times, too. During this holiday season, it should almost be expected. But yes, I'd love to chat with you more when we get the chance!

I did get some sleep. Not a lot, really, but the plow put a ton of huge chunks and boulders of heavy, hard snow in the driveway, so I had to get out there and shovel that before the morning waned on too long. Not the best thing to wake up to. XD But gonna be making pork pies soon and that should be enjoyable~ Hope you enjoy your own way of celebrating and have a great meal! Spread that cheer around like it's contagious!


----------



## azukitan

*sob* Sorry I haven't post here in a while! I've been immersing myself in too many games and lazy with posting on TBT |D Still, I love the Christmas pieces you drew for your friends and family (was so nice of you to do that <3) and the Tutu crew drawing is amazing! ouo The characters' expressions are perf. Hehe, _visual poetry_, indeed~! It's wonderful to see you in good spirits for the holiday!... well, aside from the falling out of sorts that you had with your friend. I wish they would stop being avoidant and just confront you about whatever issue they have! Argh, it's frustrating when you people ignore you for reasons you don't even understand :<


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> *sob* Sorry I haven't post here in a while! I've been immersing myself in too many games and lazy with posting on TBT |D Still, I love the Christmas pieces you drew for your friends and family (was so nice of you to do that <3) and the Tutu crew drawing is amazing! ouo The characters' expressions are perf. Hehe, _visual poetry_, indeed~! It's wonderful to see you in good spirits for the holiday!... well, aside from the falling out of sorts that you had with your friend. I wish they would stop being avoidant and just confront you about whatever issue they have! Argh, it's frustrating when you people ignore you for reasons you don't even understand :<



No prob. <3 Enjoy your games! (And I'm glad you liked them, thanks! :3)

It wasn't a friend that I had a falling out with, though. Like I said, it was someone from this forum who just flat-out never responded to me on the artist connection thread (even after I sent them a VM to let them know about it, etc). Sucks, but I guess it's just not worth it in the end.


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> No prob. <3 Enjoy your games! (And I'm glad you liked them, thanks! :3)
> 
> It wasn't a friend that I had a falling out with, though. Like I said, it was someone from this forum who just flat-out never responded to me on the artist connection thread (even after I sent them a VM to let them know about it, etc). Sucks, but I guess it's just not worth it in the end.



Oh, I see. Sorry for misunderstanding! I was skimming over posts, and I guess I missed that tidbit. I wouldn't worry about it, like you said. It is what it is >__<


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Oh, I see. Sorry for misunderstanding! I was skimming over posts, and I guess I missed that tidbit. I wouldn't worry about it, like you said. It is what it is >__<



No worries! There's no need to be sorry at all. : )

And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Uwah have some time before playing persona tonight : D Wanted to say had a simple, but wonderful dinner tonight, but our Chipin AKA Min Pin/Chihuahua is getting into her very, VERY early terrible two's chewing at cords Dx Hope it can be taken care of well in some manner : )

Also hope you're doing well, once again Happy Holidays ;D I have definitely been happy with my gifts this year and also FINALLY chatting with my dearest twin sister (fraternal hehe); She cracked up at the fact that my mom failed with voice mail message making xD

Anyways felt I should pop by tonight before getting into Persona, even worse for me is that my new replacement PS2 Charger is coming, MORE PERSONA 8D Addicted, but it's fun so whatever lol. I will definitely keep up with my friends whilst enjoying these games ; )


----------



## buuunii

Amissapanda said:


> I know and I appreciate it. : ) I'm not really great at approaching people, so even if they're open to that, I tend not to go looking for someone to dump my problems on or talk to about it. At least, most of the time.
> 
> It wasn't like I knew this person well or anything. In fact, I don't know them at all. They merely replied to that post I made about artists connecting and after I responded to them and left a message on their profile, they never bothered responding to me. It does make me feel sad, but at the same time, it's also not like losing a friend I've known for awhile or something, either. It's just really hard for me to approach people, like I said. I saw that pretty much no one was reaching out on that thread and I thought I'd be the first to try. But now its discouraged me from trying to reach out to more people. I don't feel like my ideas really do much to help the community here or anything and I should probably stop making them.
> 
> I know I'm not alone, though. I know that well. I'd never claim to be the only one who feels this way. A lot of people on the internet have trouble approaching others and taking the first step. It just sucks when it really took you a lot of confidence to do it and you get flat-out ignored. It's discouraging. But thank you. I don't doubt at all that you're a good person--I've always thought so. And I appreciate what you've said. This is something that I'll have to get over, is all.
> 
> I tend to always say I should "stop trying", but I can rarely ever bring myself to. I'll eventually try again when I've picked up the pieces of my self-consciousness and buried my worries once more enough to step forward.



I hope that you don't mean me because I have missed replying to some of your things. I'm really sorry. With work and finishing classes I really was all over the place. Even when I did finally got free time I was all over the place, both here and in the real world. I don't have an excuse, I honestly just forgot to check or reply. I do that a lot to a lot of people AHAHA...which isn't good. So I'm sorry if I made you feel bad in any way. I didn't mean to.

And if this isn't about me then nevermind! I hope you're okay!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah have some time before playing persona tonight : D Wanted to say had a simple, but wonderful dinner tonight, but our Chipin AKA Min Pin/Chihuahua is getting into her very, VERY early terrible two's chewing at cords Dx Hope it can be taken care of well in some manner : )
> 
> Also hope you're doing well, once again Happy Holidays ;D I have definitely been happy with my gifts this year and also FINALLY chatting with my dearest twin sister (fraternal hehe); She cracked up at the fact that my mom failed with voice mail message making xD
> 
> Anyways felt I should pop by tonight before getting into Persona, even worse for me is that my new replacement PS2 Charger is coming, MORE PERSONA 8D Addicted, but it's fun so whatever lol. I will definitely keep up with my friends whilst enjoying these games ; )



Glad to hear it! And oh my god, chewing on cords... that's potentially very dangerous. Hopefully they can be trained out of it!

I'm doing alright, thank you! And I'm happy to hear that you're having a good Christmas so far! That's cool that you have a twin sister! Hope you enjoyed talking. : )

ENJOY THE HECK OUT OF THAT PERSONA. <3



buuunii said:


> I hope that you don't mean me because I have missed replying to some of your things. I'm really sorry. With work and finishing classes I really was all over the place. Even when I did finally got free time I was all over the place, both here and in the real world. I don't have an excuse, I honestly just forgot to check or reply. I do that a lot to a lot of people AHAHA...which isn't good. So I'm sorry if I made you feel bad in any way. I didn't mean to.
> 
> And if this isn't about me then nevermind! I hope you're okay!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧



a;dfl;skja;d It's definitely not about you! I totally understand when people are busy and otherwise occupied! And I was really happy when you did respond. : ) Sorry if this gave you the wrong idea! The person I'm talking about has just flat-out ignored me altogether.

I'm alright, though! I just needed to vent about it a bit. I'm not going to bother with it anymore. There's many other things that could use my attentions and efforts instead. Haha. Again, sorry if that led you to the wrong conclusion!

Hope you have a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## sej

Merry Christmas Amissa!


----------



## Amissapanda

Sej said:


> Merry Christmas Amissa!



Thanks a lot!  Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## buuunii

Okay well at least you're okay! Let it out gurl!! MURRY CHIRSMUS


----------



## leepotato

Oh my goodness, your art is gorgeous! ;o;


----------



## azukitan

*MERRY CHRISTMAS! :D ❤*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS! :D ❤*



I second this colorful celebratory statement 8D^

Hope you have or are having a wonderful Christmas, Amissa and Azu etc. ;D


----------



## Amissapanda

buuunii said:


> Okay well at least you're okay! Let it out gurl!! MURRY CHIRSMUS



Merry Christmas to you, as well! Have a wonderful one!



leepotato said:


> Oh my goodness, your art is gorgeous! ;o;



Ahhh, thank you so much! I'm really flattered that you think so!



azukitan said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS! :D ❤*



Thank you very much! (So colorful and bright!) AND SAME TO YOU. ❤



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I second this colorful celebratory statement 8D^
> 
> Hope you have or are having a wonderful Christmas, Amissa and Azu etc. ;D



Thanks a lot, Kairi! I hope you're having yourself a very Merry Christmas too!


----------



## Amissapanda

Forgot to post those Christmas doodle sketches I did for tumblr followers' favorite characters.

Here's the first batch:






















As for other stuff I need to get done in the mean time, have patience with me. I just got hit with "the monthly" truck the day after Christmas, so I'm gonna be slow for a few days.


----------



## Amissapanda

The second batch (I posted them in sets of four, so I figured I'd do the same here to avoid cluttering too many in one post):











(Edel's hair was legit one of the hardest things I've ever had to draw. It's worse than Mytho's mophead.)











There~ Two more to go.

And since I got the night off and took some pain pills, I'm going to do some work on Pengu's art commission.


----------



## Amissapanda

For *Pengutango*:






Her _Fantasy Life_ character, Raina!

Thanks a lot for bidding in my art auction and congratulations on winning! I hope this is what you wanted! (I decided to put the rod in, after all.)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> For *Pengutango*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her _Fantasy Life_ character, Raina!
> 
> Thanks a lot for bidding in my art auction and congratulations on winning! I hope this is what you wanted! (I decided to put the rod in, after all.)



Those endearing sketches and this gorgeous Chib, you outdid yourself Amissa<(^_^

These are all such a pleasure to see during this season and overall just love seeing you spread some cheer to others : D

And YES! I know she shall LOVE it : D


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> For *Pengutango*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her _Fantasy Life_ character, Raina!
> 
> Thanks a lot for bidding in my art auction and congratulations on winning! I hope this is what you wanted! (I decided to put the rod in, after all.)



So many pretty sketches and OMG!!! I LOVE IT!!! <333 It came out great! Thanks SOOOO much!!! Haha, wasn't expecting the rod after you said that it was an extra, but glad you decided to include it. Even without it, it still would have looked great. Thanks again and can't wait to see more of your lovely work. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just have one problem with it... I can't open it in Photoshop. T.T Was this originally a PNG? I ask because if it was, it somehow got converted to a JPEG when it was uploaded to tinypic. When I tried to open it, I got an error message saying that it has either unknown or invalid JPEG marker type.

I've had this happen before, with other people's pics, which is exactly why I hate tinypic. XD Would it be possible for this to be uploaded elsewhere, so it shouldn't have issues opening in Photoshop? You can PM that to me, so you don't have to repost it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Those endearing sketches and this gorgeous Chib, you outdid yourself Amissa<(^_^
> 
> These are all such a pleasure to see during this season and overall just love seeing you spread some cheer to others : D
> 
> And YES! I know she shall LOVE it : D



Aww, thanks. I didn't think I was going to finish it tonight, but I guess once I get started on something, it's hard for me to stop until it's done. I've always been terrible about that. Glad you liked them, though!

I still have two more sets of the sketches to post, but that'll probably be tomorrow. I'm pretty tired. lol



pengutango said:


> So many pretty sketches and OMG!!! I LOVE IT!!! <333 It came out great! Thanks SOOOO much!!! Haha, wasn't expecting the rod after you said that it was an extra, but glad you decided to include it. Even without it, it still would have looked great. Thanks again and can't wait to see more of your lovely work. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just have one problem with it... I can't open it in Photoshop. T.T Was this originally a PNG? I ask because if it was, it somehow got converted to a JPEG when it was uploaded to tinypic. When I tried to open it, I got an error message saying that it has either unknown or invalid JPEG marker type.
> 
> I've had this happen before, with other people's pics, which is exactly why I hate tinypic. XD Would it be possible for this to be uploaded elsewhere, so it shouldn't have issues opening in Photoshop? You can PM that to me, so you don't have to repost it.



I'm glad/relieved that you liked it! I had a bit of trouble trying to figure out how that rod was a fishing rod and not a staff. Hahaha. But I'm happy to hear that you enjoyed the result.

Hm, I had no idea tinypic did that. Whenever I load the image from tinypic, right-click and save as, it saves like the original PNG file. I'm not sure where it would go wrong.

Anyway, what image upload place would you suggest? I'd like to avoid having to sign up for one, though (hence why I usually use tinypic). Do you know any other free-to-use ones that don't require a sign-up process to use them?


----------



## Lilliee

/whispers 
http://imgur.com/


----------



## Amissapanda

Lilliee said:


> /whispers
> http://imgur.com/



Thanks~ I'll give that a shot.


----------



## azukitan

I'm gushing over your Edel and Uzura sketches like there's no tomorrow! (?﹃?)


----------



## sej

OMG I love your art!  

im so jelly


----------



## Shirohibiki

sorry i havent been around! merry (belated) christmas amissa!!! and great art lately <333 esp pengus, it looks so good!!! youre doing a great job :'D


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I'm gushing over your Edel and Uzura sketches like there's no tomorrow! (?﹃?)



Aww, thank you. Edel is hella hard to draw. Hahaha. Uzura is fun, though. 



Sej said:


> OMG I love your art!
> 
> im so jelly



Thanks! I'm glad that you enjoy it~

No need to be jealous, though. If you want to draw and you work hard, giving lots of time and effort to improving and learning, you'll succeed! Every little step counts.



Shirohibiki said:


> sorry i havent been around! merry (belated) christmas amissa!!! and great art lately <333 esp pengus, it looks so good!!! youre doing a great job :'D



That's okay! And thanks a lot on both accounts~ I hope you've had a great Christmas, yourself. : )


Also, thanks to whoever gave me that new tag, too! I don't feel that I deserve it, but thank you for the sentiments.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

All the new art is amazing!!! Jelly peeps everywhere!

Added a tag 4U ♥


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> I'm glad/relieved that you liked it! I had a bit of trouble trying to figure out how that rod was a fishing rod and not a staff. Hahaha. But I'm happy to hear that you enjoyed the result.
> 
> Hm, I had no idea tinypic did that. Whenever I load the image from tinypic, right-click and save as, it saves like the original PNG file. I'm not sure where it would go wrong.
> 
> Anyway, what image upload place would you suggest? I'd like to avoid having to sign up for one, though (hence why I usually use tinypic). Do you know any other free-to-use ones that don't require a sign-up process to use them?



Haha, yeah, I got confused too when I first got this rod. I was like "Is this is REALLY a rod?! Looks more like a staff."

I found out about that when I ordered some gifs some someone and I thought it was strange that it was CLEARLY a gif file... and yet, when I saved it, it had the jpeg extension. Freaky stuff for sure... 

Besides imgur, like Lilliee suggested, I think imageshack is another site that you don't have to have an account for?


----------



## Amissapanda

The Hidden Owl said:


> All the new art is amazing!!! Jelly peeps everywhere!
> 
> Added a tag 4U ♥



Thanks a lot! (Lmao, all I can think of when I read that is jelly-filled Peeps---the marshmallow kind.)

Aww, that's really sweet of you to add a tag for me, too. You guys are too nice. ;-;



pengutango said:


> Haha, yeah, I got confused too when I first got this rod. I was like "Is this is REALLY a rod?! Looks more like a staff."
> 
> I found out about that when I ordered some gifs some someone and I thought it was strange that it was CLEARLY a gif file... and yet, when I saved it, it had the jpeg extension. Freaky stuff for sure...
> 
> Besides imgur, like Lilliee suggested, I think imageshack is another site that you don't have to have an account for?



I guess if you want to fool the fish into thinking you're a mage, it could be handy! Hahaha, just kidding. But yeah, I have to wonder what on earth they were thinking.

It is really strange. Since when I post it, even when it's marked as JPG on the upload, it still LOOKS like PNG or plays like a GIF if it's a GIF. I'm not sure why they can't be saved like that. Tinypic is weird, I guess.

Imageshack was the first one I turned to before I even responded, but they require a sign-up. Not only that, but I used to have an account there and it's now miraculously gone, apparently. Imgur will have to do for me in cases like this from now on. lol


----------



## Amissapanda

Like I did the previous two years now, I'm doing another "Art Year in Review" for 2014 (before the end of the year is upon us).

_*January 2014*_ is up and posted here: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106425565960/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition

I'm not going to post them _directly_ here, since I can't do the cool table thing I can conveniently sort the images into on tumblr. (And I don't want to make a bunch of very-cluttered posts to annoy you all with having to scroll through.)

Nonetheless, if you'd like to see/hear about my art year in review, feel free to look at them/tell me what you think. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Next up for Art Year in Review...

*February 2014*: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106448345675/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition

This was a big shippy month for me. Which I guess shouldn't be surprising, considering Valentine's Day is in February. lol


----------



## Amissapanda

A bamp and off to sleep~


----------



## Amissapanda

I doubt anyone cares about these, but here's the next one:

*March 2014*: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106461426810/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition-march

A really fun month for me in terms of art.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I doubt anyone cares about these


I need to stop being so edgy and hiding in the shadows :x

I need to comment on your stuff more :c this is stuff I aint seen yet!
Can't wait to see moreeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I need to stop being so edgy and hiding in the shadows :x
> 
> I need to comment on your stuff more :c this is stuff I aint seen yet!
> Can't wait to see moreeeeeeeeeee!!



Haha, thanks! 

If nothing else, I'm proud of the journey and things I've learned and experimented with art over this past year. Revisiting it through the months really helps me realize that I'm slowly taking more steps forward, which I consider to be very important, no matter how small or big the steps are.


----------



## azukitan

I already stalk your tumblr, so (❁?◡`❁) ♡♡


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I already stalk your tumblr, so (❁?◡`❁) ♡♡



I am honored. <33

----

So I don't post merge...

*April and May 2014*: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106528911295/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition-april

Blurb from my tumblr: _April and May were my big slack months this year for art. I got heavily back into gaming and LPing, as well as meeting and talking to new people around that time. My attention and interest was divided. All that considered, though, I think I did a couple of my best art pieces this year during this period. Maybe I needed the break! Either way, I wasn’t ready for the storm of June and July that were about to come with my biggest breakthrough in art this year…_


----------



## Ace Marvel

I'm in love with your style!! it's beautiful, I honestly like it a lot. 
I saw your auction, I will try to win it, it is really awesome art!


----------



## Amissapanda

Teddy345 said:


> I'm in love with your style!! it's beautiful, I honestly like it a lot.
> I saw your auction, I will try to win it, it is really awesome art!



Thank you so much! : ) I'm really honored that you enjoy it! And I'm double-honored that you find it worthy to bid on in the auction! Good luck!


----------



## Amissapanda

And here's the next one~

*June 2014:* http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106552784805/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition-june

Blurb from tumblr: _The beginning of this month was a quiet month in art for me, aside from a couple sketches and the color piece I did of Tutu above. But the end of the month? literally only the last two days of it?-were chock-FULL of art.

This is when I discovered palette challenges and using color palettes/limited colors to do digital art. And let me tell you? it was a ride I?ll never forget. I?ve always limited myself to the same sorts of colors when I color characters I?m familiar with. I didn?t expand or experiment much. Palettes changed that and it?s the single biggest change in my art this year. I love what it has done for me and my art and where I?ve been inspired to go with coloring after trying it. I?ll be exploring even more with it in the coming year, I?m sure. _


----------



## KelseyHendrix

Could you also do the one where there is one picture per month?
I would love to see an example of your work from all year in one area. c':

Your art is so pretty. <33


----------



## Amissapanda

KelseyHendrix said:


> Could you also do the one where there is one picture per month?
> I would love to see an example of your work from all year in one area. c':
> 
> Your art is so pretty. <33



Haha, I'll think about it, but I can't make any promises! I want to get the rest of my monthly art review posts up before the end of the year. Those are a bit more important to me, since I'm reviewing everything I did over the year instead of focusing in on just one thing per month. If I did a lot less art over the year, then I'd probably do that kind of meme instead. 

Thank you, though! I'm happy that you think so. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

And after June comes...

*July 2014:* http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106579417845/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition-july

Blurb from tumblr: _This was probably my favorite month of art this year. Not only did I get REALLY into color palette stuff even more, but I also branched out from “just tutu stuff”, including some Lucas from Mother 3, Chase from Harvest Moon: Animal Parade, and Dahlia Hawthorne from Ace Attorney. I had fun with every piece that I did and of course gave myself and my followers a nice dose of Fakiru goodness, too.  And I feel like I did some of my best and most creative work of the year during this month.

Fun fact: This was only about half the arts I have from the month of July, so I chose my favorites._


----------



## Amissapanda

Next in line is---

*August 2014*: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106638988965/mandas-art-year-in-review-3014-edition

Blurb from tumblr: _This was a month of ups and downs for me, which showed in my art over days. I tried to challenge myself in the first half of the month with doing some “really quick 20 minute digital pieces”. It was definitely a challenge and I’m not good at speed art, but it was a great exercise I will likely do again sometime. Aside from that, this month had more palette challenges, a lot of monochrome, and testing with shading and lighting with more “severe” color changes and shadows (like the sunset Fakiru pic and the Rue palette at the top). I also practiced drawing kissing (with OTP of course), and numerous various Tutu sketches. I also tried a few palettes of my own making for a change (like the Fakiru piece at the top left).

I feel like the month ended on a bit of a low in terms of art quality and my mood, but after all the palette work I did over the last month or so, it was bound to start burning me out sooner or later. Overall, I’m still pretty happy with what I produced over the month of August._


----------



## Amissapanda

*September 2014*: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106650676675/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition

Blurb from tumblr: _September was one of those months where I just wasn’t feeling art too much. During that time, I did join a new forum (TBT) at the beginning of the month and that’s partly to blame, but the rest was really just me being uninspired. I had my “moments”, but not a lot of art to show for it and two pieces I didn’t really feel were good enough to post.

However, there is one big thing that stood out for me in accomplishments this month: I drew animal characters. And animals are the single most difficult thing for me to draw. I manged some Animal Crossing characters, my own dog as an AC character, and even a ninja turtle. I feel good about pushing those boundaries. And crossing those lines encouraged me to keep doing it in the final months of the year to come._


----------



## NikkiNikki

Wow I think my most favorite one is August 2014 because of the colors in each drawing. However i love all of them <3 Keep up the good work


----------



## Amissapanda

NikkiNikki said:


> Wow I think my most favorite one is August 2014 because of the colors in each drawing. However i love all of them <3 Keep up the good work



Thanks so much! July and August were two of my favorite months in art this year, that's for sure! But I'm glad you enjoyed them, thank you~! : )

And here's the next one... 

*October 2014*: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106669813445/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition

Blurb from tumblr: _This was the month of… doing art of a lot of characters belonging to other people! Hahaha. I started taking some requests, an art trade, and commissions (with site currency) over on the TBT forums during this month. I also had fun making up gijinkas for Animal Crossing villagers that people gave me as suggestions, as well as Diana, Beau, and Cookie that I decided to do on my own.

There was only one Tutu art for this whole month, and it was an incredibly late submission for the first theme of Fakiru Week. It was probably my favorite piece of the month, though, so there’s that!_


----------



## Amissapanda

Gonna get these all posted here before the new year hits, hopefully.

_*November 2014*_: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106745334990/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition

Blurb from tumblr: _What a month! Usually nearing the end of the year, I start to get really unproductive in art. This year… it seems that just the opposite happened! November had way too many pieces for me to post, so again, I had to choose my favorites! I played with styles during this month and coloring techniques, as well. I even managed a full-fledged background, which I often avoid whenever I can.

I feel that this was probably one of my best months of art this year. I had a lot of fun with the works I did, both fanart and everything else. And I got to do a lot of OTP requests during the month, as well. Bonus!_


----------



## Amissapanda

Last but certainly not least...

*December 2014*: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/106758558000/mandas-art-year-in-review-2014-edition

_…To be honest, I’m still very surprised that it was December, of all months, that turned out to be my most productive month. I took on a lot during the month, from contests to presents for friends/family/followers. And I tried my best to push my limits as much as I could. I managed to get another palette challenge piece done, which is probably one of my favorites of the whole year, drew a whole ton of animals, Rule 63’d my OTP, played with colors and outfits, did another Zelink art after months of having no inspiration, and played around with my curly cue style in chibis, too. I even managed to finish all 16 doodle sketch requests that I had gotten and posted them up before/on Christmas.

This was an amazing way for me to end the year. I’ve had a fantastic art year and I’m really happy and proud of the results. Thanks for sticking with me all the way through, guys! I look forward to a new year of art, friends, and new experiences all around!

Final Total for 2014 Art: *225+* art pieces done over the course of the year._

A year well-ended. I look forward to the next. <3 Happy early New Year, everyone! I must sleep, since I have to be up at 6AM for work.


----------



## Hyoshido

Can't believe it's been nearly 3 months since we've talked and somewhat became friends!
(and that the fact that Ness freebie you drew for me was posted on your September listing! Still loving it these days! >w<)

Just knowing we're still friends kinda makes me sparkle in the eye y'know ;u;


----------



## azukitan

You drew 225+ pieces last year?! That's more than what I have posted in my dA gallery, lol!! Keep on rockin', Amissa!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Can't believe it's been nearly 3 months since we've talked and somewhat became friends!
> (and that the fact that Ness freebie you drew for me was posted on your September listing! Still loving it these days! >w<)
> 
> Just knowing we're still friends kinda makes me sparkle in the eye y'know ;u;



Time sure flies! In retrospect, it's not that long, but it feels like a lot shorter than it is. I always used to balk at that "the years go by so much more quickly when you're out of school", but it seems very true. I don't know where all the years have gone. It's kind of scary. XD

Nonetheless, I'm happy to have made friends with you and I'm glad you still like the Ness picture! Here's to a funtastic year to come!



azukitan said:


> You drew 225+ pieces last year?! That's more than what I have posted in my dA gallery, lol!! Keep on rockin', Amissa!



Well, I also counted sketches, commissions, and things I hadn't posted. XD But yeah. I think I actually came out with less for 2014 than 2013, but it's still feels like a big accomplishment! (For the record, I tend not to put everything on DA. If I did, I can't even imagine how big my gallery would be. XD;

YOU KEEP ON PSI ROCKIN' TOO. Let's get pumped up for a new year of art! 

Fun fact: I typo'd art at the end there as heart at first.


----------



## Shirohibiki

_weeps over amissas art_
yoUVE DRAWN SO MUCH OMG,,, 225 is more than i can do in like two years so omfg
im so proud of you aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ive always envied you, youre a very talented and intelligent person and i always love looking at your things <3 please keep up the wonderful work always, never stop being awesome ;v; happy new year bb!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> _weeps over amissas art_
> yoUVE DRAWN SO MUCH OMG,,, 225 is more than i can do in like two years so omfg
> im so proud of you aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ive always envied you, youre a very talented and intelligent person and i always love looking at your things <3 please keep up the wonderful work always, never stop being awesome ;v; happy new year bb!!



STAHP. IT'S NOT WORTH YOUR TEARS I PROMISE. ;-;

Haha, well, like I told Azu, a lot of it was sketches. So it's not as though all of them were full-color pieces. And I did a whoooole bunch in December alone as Christmas gifts and stuff. And hey, we draw when we feel the motivation/inspiration/spark, so no worries! One year (maybe this year!) you might have a super-productive art year. Some people even manage a drawing a day. I couldn't quite get to _that_ point, though. XD

Ahh, please don't envy me! You have a great amount of talent in art and that's nothing to balk at! I wouldn't consider myself necessarily "intelligent", either. That's subjective. But anyway, thank you! I'm glad you enjoy the arts and hey---you're just as awesome! Don't you forget that, okay? 

Have a fantastic year and let's both work toward having a great year of art!


----------



## Zane

Does it please you to know that when one Google image searches 'Fakiru' the first thing that comes up is your art? 8)


----------



## Amissapanda

Zane said:


> Does it please you to know that when one Google image searches 'Fakiru' the first thing that comes up is your art? 8)



Hahahaha. XD It's probably less because of quality, though, and more because of quantity. I've been drawing them like mad since I first saw the show in 2006. There's tons of great art of them out there, though! I'm surprised that a show that has been concluded for so long still has a strong, loyal, small fan base.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> STAHP. IT'S NOT WORTH YOUR TEARS I PROMISE. ;-;
> 
> Haha, well, like I told Azu, a lot of it was sketches. So it's not as though all of them were full-color pieces. And I did a whoooole bunch in December alone as Christmas gifts and stuff. And hey, we draw when we feel the motivation/inspiration/spark, so no worries! One year (maybe this year!) you might have a super-productive art year. Some people even manage a drawing a day. I couldn't quite get to _that_ point, though. XD
> 
> Ahh, please don't envy me! You have a great amount of talent in art and that's nothing to balk at! I wouldn't consider myself necessarily "intelligent", either. That's subjective. But anyway, thank you! I'm glad you enjoy the arts and hey---you're just as awesome! Don't you forget that, okay?
> 
> Have a fantastic year and let's both work toward having a great year of art!



smooches u
aaaa thank you so much for the hope youve given me ;v; youre so sweet ksljgdsgs <3333 AND thank you for the compliments!!! youre so very kind ahhhh~~~ 
YES, LET US!!! -pumps fist- WE CAN DO IT!!! <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> smooches u
> aaaa thank you so much for the hope youve given me ;v; youre so sweet ksljgdsgs <3333 AND thank you for the compliments!!! youre so very kind ahhhh~~~
> YES, LET US!!! -pumps fist- WE CAN DO IT!!! <3



Awww, I'm glad to hear it and glad I could help you in some way! You're very welcome (and you totally deserve it)!

Truth be told, I'm off to a running start with art already, but... there's nothing I can actually post here. XD It's uh. Really bizarre stuff that's really embarrassing, sometimes NSFW, and weird and basically better off staying in the community it belongs in. BUT---I am at least arting lots! I promise! (Granted it's mostly all sketches so far. But. Still.)

I do have a sketch or two from 2014 that I want to finish yet, so I hope to get to that in the near-future. First things first, though, commission takes precedence over anything else I do for myself until it's finished.


----------



## Amissapanda

Oh yeah. I completely forgot to post this here. I did put it in the "Share your art contest submissions" thread, but not my own thread. And I saw some other artists were sharing theirs on their threads, so...







Took me about a week. I felt emboldened to try a bunch of villagers instead of human characters (which is odd, since I have a lot less experience with animals). And I couldn't resist wanting to make up party outfits for all the villagers and play around with their personalities to add some liveliness. It was a fun experience!

In other art news, currently working on Teddy's commission. Should be done tonight before I go live with _Mario Kart 8_.


----------



## Amissapanda

For *Teddy345*:






Here's your character, Teddy! And I attempted the Raichu-inspired outfit, as you asked. Hopefully it will suit your fancy. : ) I've also never really done much facial hair/stubble on men in art, so I hope it looks the way you would like it to!

Also, here's a version with the hair a bit brighter: http://i.imgur.com/voC8QtU.png

Up to you which one you like better. But I hope it suits your taste and I hope it was what you were looking for in your request! I pretty much spent all day on this, so I hope you like the result! Thanks so much for bidding on my art auction, congrats on the win, and enjoy!


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow, those are lovely!!! *A* especially the TBT thing omg that mustve taken so much effort...... i could never do that LMFAO
theyre both gorgeous ahhhhhhhhhhh /lays on ur art and never moves


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> wow, those are lovely!!! *A* especially the TBT thing omg that mustve taken so much effort...... i could never do that LMFAO
> theyre both gorgeous ahhhhhhhhhhh /lays on ur art and never moves



Ahhh, thanks so much, Shiro! You're the best. And it definitely did, but hey, I'm learning to draw villagers! It was my first time drawing everyone except Fang and Diana. And it gave me a little confidence that I can learn to draw the villagers, despite them being animals. So hurrah~

But yes, thank youuuu~! I'm glad that you liked them. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Bump~

Haven't seen Teddy around yet, unfortunately. D:


----------



## Irisaurus

Amissapanda said:


> Oh yeah. I completely forgot to post this here. I did put it in the "Share your art contest submissions" thread, but not my own thread. And I saw some other artists were sharing theirs on their threads, so...
> 
> Took me about a week. I felt emboldened to try a bunch of villagers instead of human characters (which is odd, since I have a lot less experience with animals). And I couldn't resist wanting to make up party outfits for all the villagers and play around with their personalities to add some liveliness. It was a fun experience!
> 
> In other art news, currently working on Teddy's commission. Should be done tonight before I go live with _Mario Kart 8_.



Oh! So is you who drew this? I voted for you, heehee  ♥
Very nice work, I wish to see more ♥


----------



## Lock

Zello! I dropped in to say I adore yer use of color. Yer pieces also remind me of the classic anime style I grew up with; I find it to be comforting. Developing color palettes has been one of my weaker skills (I mostly specialize in black and white pencil,) so I was very impressed with yer color choices and drawing quality in the art contest. It's a shame we couldn't vote for more than one picture because I definitely had you in my top choices. 

Do you have any source material /tutorials/ or advice for someone starting in digital drawing?  I'd love to learn how to make color choices that are vibrant and not muddy and I really enjoy the 'pops' of color you do. I know one of my issues are my line weights tend to make things go flat but I'm kinda attached to my heavy lines. I want to believe if I can just push the coloring more, it might help me overcome my habits (sometimes I feel like I keep myself stuck in tonal contrast.) Any tips you are willing to offer would be wonderful, but if it's too much of a hassle no stress. 

Love what yer doing and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Amissapanda

Irisaurus said:


> Oh! So is you who drew this? I voted for you, heehee  ♥
> Very nice work, I wish to see more ♥



Haha, yeah, 'tis mine! I figured it might confuse some people, since I usually draw human/humanoid characters. lol But thanks so much for the vote! I'm truly honored that you thought my art was worth your vote. Thank you!

There will definitely be more, since drawing/art is what makes me tick, basically. XD Thanks!



Lockfancy said:


> Zello! I dropped in to say I adore yer use of color. Yer pieces also remind me of the classic anime style I grew up with; I find it to be comforting. Developing color palettes has been one of my weaker skills (I mostly specialize in black and white pencil,) so I was very impressed with yer color choices and drawing quality in the art contest. It's a shame we couldn't vote for more than one picture because I definitely had you in my top choices.
> 
> Do you have any source material /tutorials/ or advice for someone starting in digital drawing?  I'd love to learn how to make color choices that are vibrant and not muddy and I really enjoy the 'pops' of color you do. I know one of my issues are my line weights tend to make things go flat but I'm kinda attached to my heavy lines. I want to believe if I can just push the coloring more, it might help me overcome my habits (sometimes I feel like I keep myself stuck in tonal contrast.) Any tips you are willing to offer would be wonderful, but if it's too much of a hassle no stress.
> 
> Love what yer doing and can't wait to see more!



Thank you so much! Colors were definitely a struggle for me, especially when I got into digital color. I used to color by hand with colored pencils and found all sorts of ways to blend colors and get cool effects with them that you really can't accomplish with digital. But that was where my roots were and that's why my colors tend to be vibrant and contrast pretty heavily. I love the boldness of it. For the contest, I tried to basically include as many colors as I could with the outfits and everything to give it that vibrant effect that I like in my art. That said, what really helped me in the last year is definitely something I can share with you. It helped me identify color combinations that I never would have thought of doing before and what interesting things you can do with them.

It's not a tutorial or anything (I don't actually have any of those, sob), but hopefully it will help you with colors and choosing/experimenting with them. Here's a couple of them: http://41.media.tumblr.com/86c9ba747e2082f87ac3999109c9d5f6/tumblr_n7dviyqNfZ1qi6xlpo2_500.png and http://36.media.tumblr.com/0c99170dc7a6506d921f00460a2b3be4/tumblr_n7l3k6ppoL1rmj5xdo1_r1_1280.png

If you're not feeling a spark right away, what I did was I posted on tumblr and asked people to send me a character + a number for a palette. And I went from there. But you can do them in order, do them at random, do the ones that pop out at you---whatever floats your boat!

But don't worry, it's no trouble or stress at all! I'm more than happy to share the knowledge and tips I've gained. Your art is great and I look forward to seeing more of it! (Hehe, you certainly had my vote in the contest, hard choice though it was.)

And thank you!


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> For *Teddy345*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your character, Teddy! And I attempted the Raichu-inspired outfit, as you asked. Hopefully it will suit your fancy. : ) I've also never really done much facial hair/stubble on men in art, so I hope it looks the way you would like it to!
> 
> Also, here's a version with the hair a bit brighter: http://i.imgur.com/voC8QtU.png
> 
> Up to you which one you like better. But I hope it suits your taste and I hope it was what you were looking for in your request! I pretty much spent all day on this, so I hope you like the result! Thanks so much for bidding on my art auction, congrats on the win, and enjoy!



Ohhh my goodness!! I thought this was a Raichu _gijinka_ at first XD Was gonna see if I could recruit him onto my team. Lol, jk!! Teddy will be overjoyed when he sees this :')


----------



## Ace Marvel

OH MY GLOB!! It is so perfect, I am really really happy thank you so much!!! 

You are really talented, im so glad I won the auction, thank you so so much!!!!

IDK what else to say except thank you! I'm speechless =)


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Ohhh my goodness!! I thought this was a Raichu _gijinka_ at first XD Was gonna see if I could recruit him onto my team. Lol, jk!! Teddy will be overjoyed when he sees this :')



Hahaha. XD Well, that's a good sign! I was hoping the clothes would be recognizable as relating to the pokemon he chose. But thank youuuu~!



Teddy345 said:


> OH MY GLOB!! It is so perfect, I am really really happy thank you so much!!!
> 
> You are really talented, im so glad I won the auction, thank you so so much!!!!
> 
> IDK what else to say except thank you! I'm speechless =)



Ahhh, I'm so happy that you liked it! Thanks a ton for bidding in my auction and I hope this shows my gratitude and appreciation! You're very, very welcome. : ) I'm flattered to have brought you to speechlessness, lol.

Thanks for the unexpected challenge, too! I should try drawing older men and men with facial hair more often.


----------



## Ace Marvel

BTW I forgot to mention that this will be my new avatar forever! also I give you credit on my signature with a link to you page, so more people know your awesome art =)


----------



## Lock

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you so much! Colors were definitely a struggle for me, especially when I got into digital color. I used to color by hand with colored pencils and found all sorts of ways to blend colors and get cool effects with them that you really can't accomplish with digital. But that was where my roots were and that's why my colors tend to be vibrant and contrast pretty heavily. I love the boldness of it. For the contest, I tried to basically include as many colors as I could with the outfits and everything to give it that vibrant effect that I like in my art. That said, what really helped me in the last year is definitely something I can share with you. It helped me identify color combinations that I never would have thought of doing before and what interesting things you can do with them.
> 
> It's not a tutorial or anything (I don't actually have any of those, sob), but hopefully it will help you with colors and choosing/experimenting with them. Here's a couple of them: http://41.media.tumblr.com/86c9ba747e2082f87ac3999109c9d5f6/tumblr_n7dviyqNfZ1qi6xlpo2_500.png and http://36.media.tumblr.com/0c99170dc7a6506d921f00460a2b3be4/tumblr_n7l3k6ppoL1rmj5xdo1_r1_1280.png
> 
> If you're not feeling a spark right away, what I did was I posted on tumblr and asked people to send me a character + a number for a palette. And I went from there. But you can do them in order, do them at random, do the ones that pop out at you---whatever floats your boat!
> 
> But don't worry, it's no trouble or stress at all! I'm more than happy to share the knowledge and tips I've gained. Your art is great and I look forward to seeing more of it! (Hehe, you certainly had my vote in the contest, hard choice though it was.)
> 
> And thank you!



Oh, actually, I very much appreciated yer vote! It is the thing that persuaded me to finally post my question to you (lol!) I'm pretty new to this art community, but there are several artist I notice every time I surf the museum threads. So I actually felt honored you liked my picture.  I do very much like to follow your work.  it  makes me think Yoshihiro Togashi's character designs. (If he added more of a feminine touch haha) 

Those links are actually perfect. I'm thinking I might attempt to draw a picture in each set just to get a feel for it. (I'm preparing for the awkwardness lolz) I know what you mean about translating the mediums. I'll always do something traditionally and love it, but then I get stuck when I start to put it through a program lol. For me, there's always something strange about not actually looking at what my hands are doing, since in digital I'm staring at the screen instead. It's like this weird trust issue that I never got over (and often got critiqued about in school.) I can do more on paper than on a computer because it's almost like I can feel the textures, but I would love to have the option to do both. 

It's so great that yer willing to share knowledge because what you can do is something I've always wanted to try! This is greatly helpful  to me and I'm hoping to start updating my portfolio because I haven't experimented in years. I really just need to go into something I've never done and hope for the best so I'm glad I asked.   i just need to jump in and give it a shot and obviously gaining knowledge from people who do it well helps me to think outside of my little comfort box. 

Thank you, thank you!  Maybe if this goes better than I expect it to I'll post a thread about it. Lolz.


----------



## Irisaurus

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, yeah, 'tis mine! I figured it might confuse some people, since I usually draw human/humanoid characters. lol But thanks so much for the vote! I'm truly honored that you thought my art was worth your vote. Thank you!
> 
> There will definitely be more, since drawing/art is what makes me tick, basically. XD Thanks!



Awesome! Keep that passion burnin girl! XD


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks, guys! I'll respond properly later, I promise. I haven't been ignoring this---I just don't make much sense and can't brain at 4 in the morning. I'll give you a proper response in the right mind after I have had sleeps. <3


----------



## Hyoshido

tfw posted that at "9:11 AM" for my Timezone.
I'm a terrible person, help.

Hello Amissa, I've come to bother you again \o/


----------



## Amissapanda

Teddy345 said:


> BTW I forgot to mention that this will be my new avatar forever! also I give you credit on my signature with a link to you page, so more people know your awesome art =)



Aww, I'm really, really flattered that you liked it that much! Thanks a lot! : ) You were great to work with and very understanding about questions/concerns, etc, so thank you! I'm very pleased to see that the results were to your liking.



Lockfancy said:


> Oh, actually, I very much appreciated yer vote! It is the thing that persuaded me to finally post my question to you (lol!) I'm pretty new to this art community, but there are several artist I notice every time I surf the museum threads. So I actually felt honored you liked my picture.  I do very much like to follow your work.  it  makes me think Yoshihiro Togashi's character designs. (If he added more of a feminine touch haha)
> 
> Those links are actually perfect. I'm thinking I might attempt to draw a picture in each set just to get a feel for it. (I'm preparing for the awkwardness lolz) I know what you mean about translating the mediums. I'll always do something traditionally and love it, but then I get stuck when I start to put it through a program lol. For me, there's always something strange about not actually looking at what my hands are doing, since in digital I'm staring at the screen instead. It's like this weird trust issue that I never got over (and often got critiqued about in school.) I can do more on paper than on a computer because it's almost like I can feel the textures, but I would love to have the option to do both.
> 
> It's so great that yer willing to share knowledge because what you can do is something I've always wanted to try! This is greatly helpful  to me and I'm hoping to start updating my portfolio because I haven't experimented in years. I really just need to go into something I've never done and hope for the best so I'm glad I asked.   i just need to jump in and give it a shot and obviously gaining knowledge from people who do it well helps me to think outside of my little comfort box.
> 
> Thank you, thank you!  Maybe if this goes better than I expect it to I'll post a thread about it. Lolz.



Aww, thanks! And you're welcome. Haha. Yeah, I'm still pretty much a newbie myself. I joined last September. I was really in shock with how huge this forum was. I got a push to join from a friend. Ironically, she hardly uses it at all and I'm here pretty much whenever I have free time. Funny how that worked out. But yeah, it's been a real honor and immeasurably humbling to see all of the amazing art talent on this forum. It's truly incredible. I love lurking in the museum and I get really happy when I see new threads for new artists. There's just so many styles and everything that it's a wonder to see each and every new one. And I'm not sure who Togashi is, but I'll have to look him up. XD

I'm glad to hear that was/will be of use to you! I know I used to get really frustrated when I would scan in full-colored stuff I did with colored pencils and the quality on the computer was just... not good. At all. Granted, things have come a LONG way in quality since way back then, but even so. I admit preference to digital coloring now if just because I would color so much with the pencils that I'd get constant blisters on my thumb and pointer finger and that would keep me at least half a week from picking up the pencils again. And yeah, the adjustment to tablets is really difficult. For the longest time, I used a mouse for digital art (HUGELY BAD IDEA. DON'T DO IT. I say this with the utmost sincerity, since although you can make beautiful things with mouse art, it is probably the _biggest_ factor in how I ended up with Carpal Tunnel Syndrome). I still can't use a normal tablet well, but I got myself a tablet monitor so I can watch my hand and the screen at the same time. It feels more traditional that way. Those can be pretty expensive, though. I got the cheapest I could find out there and it was still about $600. 

It's my pleasure to share! And I hope that experimenting takes you places! It inspired me so much last year when I started doing palettes that I had probably one of my most productive streaks in art ever. Sometimes I was doing up to 3 pieces a day because I just didn't want to stop and the creativity kept _flowing_. Granted, I'm not saying it's magic and does that for everyone, but it's always possible. : ) I used to stay in my comfort area a lot, too, and I didn't feel like I grew much art-wise that way. Stepping out was kind of poetically like getting a breath of fresh, clean air.

Good luck with your portfolio and if you decide to make a thread, I'll be on the look-out for it!



Irisaurus said:


> Awesome! Keep that passion burnin girl! XD



Thanks a lot! I'll do my best! (And same to you! I love popping by your thread to see more of your stuff. Willow is adorable!)



Hyogo said:


> tfw posted that at "9:11 AM" for my Timezone.
> I'm a terrible person, help.
> 
> Hello Amissa, I've come to bother you again \o/



Yep, you're a terrible, terrible person! ...Come on, I'm just kidding. lol

Psh. It is no bother, even if you wish it was. Uh-huh. I know your type. You take _pride_ in bothering people. Well, I won't give you what you want!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Psh. It is no bother, even if you wish it was. Uh-huh. I know your type. You take _pride_ in bothering people. Well, I won't give you what you want!


But then I won't give you what you want! Which is *Affection* and *Hugs*

We'll see how long you'll last! :3c


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> But then I won't give you what you want! Which is *Affection* and *Hugs*
> 
> We'll see how long you'll last! :3c



Pffft. What need does an introvert who freaks out at physical contact with strangers need with those? : P

/lasts forever


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissa: 1     Hyogo: -69

Gee, I wonder who's in the lead!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Amissa: 1     Hyogo: -69
> 
> Gee, I wonder who's in the lead!!



I'll give you a pity point since you're not allowed to have an iconic number, either out of the goodness of my heart.


----------



## Hyoshido

You're ever so kind to me, where's the "wife Amissapanda" key on my keyboard, I am going to SPAM the hell out of that key till my hands cannot possibly function at all, yes sir indeed.

We should play Animal Crossing when I get my hands on it hopefully tomorrow, I'll have to start again since I'm a scrub and sold my copy and then I'm all like "Damn, I goofed hard" and well, yeah.

fml because I can't find the QR's to this slick shirt I had on my mayor before I sold my copy.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> You're ever so kind to me, where's the "wife Amissapanda" key on my keyboard, I am going to SPAM the hell out of that key till my hands cannot possibly function at all, yes sir indeed.
> 
> We should play Animal Crossing when I get my hands on it hopefully tomorrow, I'll have to start again since I'm a scrub and sold my copy and then I'm all like "Damn, I goofed hard" and well, yeah.
> 
> fml because I can't find the QR's to this slick shirt I had on my mayor before I sold my copy.



You sold Animal Crossing.

You. _Sold_. _*ANIMAL CROSSING*_.

Such a sacred thing and you sold it for greens!?

Son, I am disappoint. 

But really, you just reminded me that I haven't played in a week. Been so busy with birthdays and art things. Oh god, I hope no one moved away. I'll cry.


----------



## Hyoshido

I REBOUGHT IT, DON'T BE SO QUICK TO JUDGE MY ACTIONS...I'm just waiting for it to come in the mail ;-;

I m-missed Genji okay!?!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I REBOUGHT IT, DON'T BE SO QUICK TO JUDGE MY ACTIONS...I'm just waiting for it to come in the mail ;-;
> 
> I m-missed Genji okay!?!



*scribbles on notebook* Hyogo is tsundere for Genji. Got it.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> *scribbles on notebook* Hyogo is tsundere for Genji. Got it.


fite me, maybe I'll swoon over you too :'D

My copy just came so I'll go start my town up, yep yep!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> fite me, maybe I'll swoon over you too :'D
> 
> My copy just came so I'll go start my town up, yep yep!



I am not worth swooning over. LOL

If you sell it for greens again, Genji and I will never forgive you. : )

--------

Also, I have a general question: Rotating signatures... how are they done/made? Is there some special program or site you need to put the info into, or what? Because I have a few full-town signatures now and I want them to rotate in my sig to showcase each work.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Also, I have a general question: Rotating signatures... how are they done/made? Is there some special program or site you need to put the info into, or what? Because I have a few full-town signatures now and I want them to rotate in my sig to showcase each work.



You use a sig randomizer site.  There's a few out there (like signavatar & gaiatools), but I personally use this one for my sig: *[x]*

Never used signavatar, but I hated gaiatools since it never seemed to randomize that well for me. The one I use seems to work the best.


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> You use a sig randomizer site.  There's a few out there (like signavatar & gaiatools), but I personally use this one for my sig: *[x]*
> 
> Never used signavatar, but I hated gaiatools since it never seemed to randomize that well for me. The one I use seems to work the best.



Thank you so much for the info, Pengu! : ) It seems to be working like a charm. I was way too torn about which image to display, but this gives me the opportunity to show all of them, which is fantastic. 

Thanks again! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Lock

> Responding to post #597



Normally, I would just hassle my friends on Facebook for trades in AC or animals, but I ended up joining BellTree after New Leaf's one year anniversary because no one in my immediate area ever got Kabuki. Finally someone mentioned there were trade forums and my husband finally convinced me to join. I haven't been on a video game forum in years and I never played AC with more than like four people... So this site became overwhelming. I kinda avoided the art scene here for months because my computer was actually dead. All I could do was take phone pictures of doodles I did which I still do a lot out of habit lolz. 

Now that you mention the tablet monitor, that seems like such a brilliant idea and I wish I thought to hassle my husband for one. (I browsed some after I read yer post and the prices are kinda high, but I'll keep it on my wish list. ) I basically drew/colored my art contest picture with my mouse and that made me nervous cause it made all my characters look boxy.  My kid actually colored over the drawing I did before the one I submitted so I was kinda cutting for time at the end. (Knowing that I'm not great in digital made me panic a bit lol) So actually getting nominated made the hassles worth it haha. I was told to submit the drawing that got used as a coloring page to the share thread, but I didn't want people to think I was looking for pity lolz so I may share it at a later time. 

Also, that definitely makes sense about the carpal tunnel! I noticed that my older drawings seemed different from my more recent ones and at first I wanted to blame being out of practice, but i have noticed over time that my hands feel more stiff and it's more of a struggle than it use to be. I'll prolly take yer advice and avoid making that worse. 

My brother just recently bought me a website domain (I couldn't figure out why exactly but I'll take it!) so I might post drawings through that. Combining the palettes you linked and the drawing books my brother gave me, I'm excited to start something up. I very much want to have an era of fresh air myself. It's been a while. 

Footnote: I stopped looking at the art con poll when the new one got made, but at the closing ceremony I noticed you didn't place at all. Did the votes get shifted around with the new thread? I was surprised to not see you in the top three to be honest. :/


----------



## Amissapanda

Lockfancy said:


> Normally, I would just hassle my friends on Facebook for trades in AC or animals, but I ended up joining BellTree after New Leaf's one year anniversary because no one in my immediate area ever got Kabuki. Finally someone mentioned there were trade forums and my husband finally convinced me to join. I haven't been on a video game forum in years and I never played AC with more than like four people... So this site became overwhelming. I kinda avoided the art scene here for months because my computer was actually dead. All I could do was take phone pictures of doodles I did which I still do a lot out of habit lolz.
> 
> Now that you mention the tablet monitor, that seems like such a brilliant idea and I wish I thought to hassle my husband for one. (I browsed some after I read yer post and the prices are kinda high, but I'll keep it on my wish list. ) I basically drew/colored my art contest picture with my mouse and that made me nervous cause it made all my characters look boxy.  My kid actually colored over the drawing I did before the one I submitted so I was kinda cutting for time at the end. (Knowing that I'm not great in digital made me panic a bit lol) So actually getting nominated made the hassles worth it haha. I was told to submit the drawing that got used as a coloring page to the share thread, but I didn't want people to think I was looking for pity lolz so I may share it at a later time.
> 
> Also, that definitely makes sense about the carpal tunnel! I noticed that my older drawings seemed different from my more recent ones and at first I wanted to blame being out of practice, but i have noticed over time that my hands feel more stiff and it's more of a struggle than it use to be. I'll prolly take yer advice and avoid making that worse.
> 
> My brother just recently bought me a website domain (I couldn't figure out why exactly but I'll take it!) so I might post drawings through that. Combining the palettes you linked and the drawing books my brother gave me, I'm excited to start something up. I very much want to have an era of fresh air myself. It's been a while.
> 
> Footnote: I stopped looking at the art con poll when the new one got made, but at the closing ceremony I noticed you didn't place at all. Did the votes get shifted around with the new thread? I was surprised to not see you in the top three to be honest. :/



I probably would have ended up here sooner if I had been looking for villagers. I just used to stick with what I had and pretty much thought I should make the best of it. (Oh, how that changed...) I actually did find myself linked to this forum a few times through google when I was looking up questions I had about ACNL, but it never even crossed my mind then to join. I guess forums weren't something I was looking to join at the time, since I had recently at that point stepped down as GM on a popular Ragnarok Online server, and being on the forums for that server caused more headaches than I can count. My friend off-handedly suggested I join here a little while after she did and I figured, eh, why not. I've got nothing to lose. And I might as well attempt to get some dream villagers that I have no chance of finding otherwise.

Tablet monitors are definitely on the pricy side (though nothing moreso than the Cintiqs). But they do work very well for solving the disconnect between what the hands are doing and watching the screen. I never could get used to that, no matter how long I used a mouse. Holding a tablet pen somehow turned the entire situation upside-down for me, though I can't figure out why. It shouldn't have been too much different from working with a mouse while looking at the screen, buuuut... it was. And I, for one, would love to see the original if you ever wanted to share it. No pressure, though! And you did great for just getting that done at the end.

As long as it's just stiffness, you should be okay. The thing to watch out for is if you start to feel a tingling in your hand/wrist/lower arm that doesn't subside after a couple minutes. That's one of the signs of the nerve damage. And if you get a wrist brace (with a metal correctional bar in it), that can usually fix that problem to prevent the need for surgery. So far, it's been holding me in place for the past couple years after I developed it. (In all honesty, though, I think I was doomed for CTS: drawing, writing, computer typing/mousework, and even my job involves repeated hand movements). Here's to hoping you don't find yourself suffering from CTS in the future. It becomes a huge hassle.

Ohh, that sounds nice. Good luck with the drawings/art you do for it, whether with the palettes or something else you feel inspired to do.

The votes for the new poll (or third poll, rather), were vastly shifted around. Even some of the mods voted for something different the second time around. It was actually hugely disappointing to see all around. Tons of people lost previous votes. Some gained. I was holding 3rd place strongly in the first poll, but after the new one was made, the voting went all over the place. I probably wouldn't be upset at all if it hadn't been as close as it had. I literally missed it by one single vote. In the last hour or so, the other person got two more votes and that was that. And I admit it kind of sucks that the entry that was the very reason for the remaking of the poll (disqualified and then re-qualified), was the one that beat me out by one vote. I literally have the worst luck in the world. lol If it had been fair, I would be fine with however things turned out, but it didn't feel fair to me at all and that's what's bothersome.


----------



## Amissapanda

Clearly my best work so far in 2015.

It's true, though. Death by feels.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Clearly my best work so far in 2015.


T-This means I can't Marry you now? D':


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> T-This means I can't Marry you now? D':



My friend killed me with a message on tumblr about headcanons for my OTP's wedding. I never had a chance to survive.


----------



## Hyoshido

RIP Amissa's feels, u will be missed ;n;


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> RIP Amissa's feels, u will be missed ;n;



You already stomped on my feelings when you sold your copy of ACNL.

...Nah, I'm kidding. But my feels are in a better place now. Maybe.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissa pls, I rebought ittt :c


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Amissa pls, I rebought ittt :c



I will think about forgiving you.... 3150 years from now.



Also, I'm making it one of my resolutions this year to try to draw doodle answers to all of the Asks I receive on tumblr. I will probably crash and burn. Here's a couple of the sillies:






Hands full of gummi worms. Don't ask.






Cute anons make me ridiculously happy/flustered.

I can't believe this all started from dying from feels.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I will think about forgiving you.... 3150 years from now.


DON'T DO THIS TO ME AMISSA! ;-;

I am all of those cute Anons, trust me on that :>


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> I will think about forgiving you.... 3150 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm making it one of my resolutions this year to try to draw doodle answers to all of the Asks I receive on tumblr. I will probably crash and burn. Here's a couple of the sillies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands full of gummi worms. Don't ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute anons make me ridiculously happy/flustered.
> 
> I can't believe this all started from dying from feels.



Amg Amissa, you are frikkin' adorable!! Shoo, Hyo! If anyone is marrying her, it's... it's probably neither of us ;w;


Spoiler: She'll probably end up with someone perfect, like this guy:


----------



## Lock

> Responding to post #611



haha yes! I was making the best of my situation before Bell Tree. I ran into the site a couple times because of searching for QR codes. It never actually crossed my mind to get an account. There was more of a push to join Reddit but I wasn't too fond of that layout. I ended up just going with Bell Tree because it seemed more user friendly, but the prices seemed higher here lolz

I use to play Ragnarok Online too! (I love RO... if my town name didn't make that obvious lolz) except I only played with a couple classmates through a private server. It's been so long... I think I was out of it by the time RO2 was a thing (that was a thing, right?) I would pop into RO every now and then, but I haven't been serious with it for almost half a decade haha.

I imagine that CTS must make everything uncomfortable. I believe my brother got it from working at his computer for years cause I remember him wearing the arm brace for a good while. It's gotta be tough for sure and I appreciate you reminding me of it actually. I keep forgetting that with age those kinda things start to happen to people @__@ But its still incredible how you can work past it. 

What was so tough about the art contest is knowing that all the nominations deserved to be there... yet not everyone was going to walk out of that with something. Even with the compromises, I didn't really see that ending well for someone. Ultimately the tension for that particular contest was high to begin with and then having the ordeal made it crazier. Part of me wishes that they allowed more than one vote, but I guess with the amounts of people that would've been insane to handle. To me it felt unfair that I could only vote for one because I felt like a bunch of pieces deserved recognition and I couldn't give it to them. I honestly do feel sorry it worked out that way. :\ It was such a troublesome situation all around I think.


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> Shoo, Hyo! If anyone is marrying her, it's... it's probably neither of us ;w;


We'll mud wrestle to test who has the proper rights to swoon over Amissa >:C
yet again, I think we'd end up swooning over eachother, mud wrestling does involve physical contact and people say I'm surprisingly warm and "huggable"
:lD


----------



## Amissapanda

I will answer responses properly later, I promise. I just wanted to update here quick about this...

I'll be LIVE with *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* livestream on Twitch TV in about fifteen minutes! (8:30PM EST!)

My channel is here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Also, fair warning: I swear a lot in streaming MK8. It just comes out naturally when I'm racing. I also get a bit crazy when I'm caffeinated, but it's all in good fun!

You're free to come watch, or add my NNID and you can join in the fun. : )


----------



## toenuki

How much would it be to humanize a pixelated avatar?


----------



## Zane

Whoo I actually got to watch the MK8 stream for a bit (but I always have to quit because my browser lags). I need to race you sometime.  Although I should CLR myself first. 
get it.. cuz I'm rusty.
;_;


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> DON'T DO THIS TO ME AMISSA! ;-;
> 
> I am all of those cute Anons, trust me on that :>



You can't fool me. Those anons have vast knowledge of _Princess Tutu_. 



azukitan said:


> Amg Amissa, you are frikkin' adorable!! Shoo, Hyo! If anyone is marrying her, it's... it's probably neither of us ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: She'll probably end up with someone perfect, like this guy:



I am much more adorable in drawing form than RL. LOL. And me getting married would be like hell freezing over. (...I know that guy. He's the uh. That blonde lead from the Maid-sama anime thing. I CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME.)



Lockfancy said:


> haha yes! I was making the best of my situation before Bell Tree. I ran into the site a couple times because of searching for QR codes. It never actually crossed my mind to get an account. There was more of a push to join Reddit but I wasn't too fond of that layout. I ended up just going with Bell Tree because it seemed more user friendly, but the prices seemed higher here lolz
> 
> I use to play Ragnarok Online too! (I love RO... if my town name didn't make that obvious lolz) except I only played with a couple classmates through a private server. It's been so long... I think I was out of it by the time RO2 was a thing (that was a thing, right?) I would pop into RO every now and then, but I haven't been serious with it for almost half a decade haha.
> 
> I imagine that CTS must make everything uncomfortable. I believe my brother got it from working at his computer for years cause I remember him wearing the arm brace for a good while. It's gotta be tough for sure and I appreciate you reminding me of it actually. I keep forgetting that with age those kinda things start to happen to people @__@ But its still incredible how you can work past it.
> 
> What was so tough about the art contest is knowing that all the nominations deserved to be there... yet not everyone was going to walk out of that with something. Even with the compromises, I didn't really see that ending well for someone. Ultimately the tension for that particular contest was high to begin with and then having the ordeal made it crazier. Part of me wishes that they allowed more than one vote, but I guess with the amounts of people that would've been insane to handle. To me it felt unfair that I could only vote for one because I felt like a bunch of pieces deserved recognition and I couldn't give it to them. I honestly do feel sorry it worked out that way. :\ It was such a troublesome situation all around I think.



Makes sense! I've never even used Reddit, though I hear a lot about it all over. If I'd been smart, I would have joined here the year ACNL came out, but joining forums just wasn't on my mind. Plus, aside from work and other necessities, I was practically glued to playing it on my 3DS for the first three of four months after release. 

Oohhh! Another RO player! Awesome. : ) I played on and off since 2003. I did start on the official server, but it was all private servers after that. I did quit again this part year, but I have the feeling I'll end up getting dragged back into it at some point... it seems like I always do, somehow. XD;

Ouch, yeah. A lot of people who spend a long time on computers/typing tend to get it, too. That sucks that he has to deal with it, though. Hopefully it wasn't bad enough to get the corrective surgery done? And no prob--I like to remind other artists/writers that it's a real problem, 'cause I honestly never saw it coming and it's easy not to think about those things until they actually happen. And sometimes if the signs were ignored... well, it can get pretty bad. I'd hate to see anyone go through that.

Yeah, definitely. It just didn't go smoothly this time around. I dunno how past ones have been. I just felt that the issues should have been addressed more directly, even just at the end of the fair, instead of just basically ignoring the problems that arose. And I was a bit surprised that there wasn't a 'first, second, and third' voting system to use. I guess the way WonderK conducts things had be subconsciously expecting it. lol



MayorAri said:


> How much would it be to humanize a pixelated avatar?



Er, what do you mean?  This isn't a shop, I'm afraid. 



Zane said:


> Whoo I actually got to watch the MK8 stream for a bit (but I always have to quit because my browser lags). I need to race you sometime.  Although I should CLR myself first.
> get it.. cuz I'm rusty.
> ;_;



Ahh, awesome! Glad you could stop by. : ) And it would be great if you came to race sometime (WE DEFINITELY NEED MORE GIRLS). No pressure, though. It's more just for fun than it is any kind of competition. Which isn't to say that people don't play seriously, but I, at least, just play to have fun, even if I'm losing terribly.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> You can't fool me. Those anons have vast knowledge of _Princess Tutu_.


I can do my homework ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I can do my homework ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido

Then you can be my teacher, heck! It might even lead to a lewd scene!

...probably in my dreams.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Then you can be my teacher, heck! It might even lead to a lewd scene!
> 
> ...probably in my dreams.



Go watch the show.

I'm the best teacher, clearly.




Also, just a notice in general. I'm working on an OC for the first time in... forever? I've been challenged with making an OC that isn't a nice/good-aligned person for a change. So. Luce is in creation and he's seductive sadist 'lady-killer' type.

Let's see if I can pull this off. I like him so far, though.


----------



## Amissapanda

Ta-da~






Meet Luce. This is about the only thing of him I have so far that's presentable out of a bunch of things. Not nearly as nice as he looks. Not human, either, though he pulls off the look quite well. He specializes in manipulative magic and charming the ladies.

Since I'm streaming soon, I didn't have nearly enough time to color him, but he'll have a dark-ish shade of red hair and gold eyes. Unsure about the suit yet. Perhaps black with a red undershirt and black tie. 

He puts some dangerous in being "dapper"~

Wooo. I actually have some actual art to post for a change.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Clearly my best work so far in 2015.
> 
> It's true, though. Death by feels.



i believe this is actually me on a daily basis only it would read "OTP feels in general" because i basically die over OTP feels every damn day rip

ALSO WOW LUCE IS REALLY DAMN HOT o bby B) B) B) B)

also theres this new person i follow on tumblr and sometimes they reblog princess tutu stuff and i always think of u <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> i believe this is actually me on a daily basis only it would read "OTP feels in general" because i basically die over OTP feels every damn day rip
> 
> ALSO WOW LUCE IS REALLY DAMN HOT o bby B) B) B) B)
> 
> also theres this new person i follow on tumblr and sometimes they reblog princess tutu stuff and i always think of u <3



Yeah, shippers feel that way a lot, methinks~ I'm just attempting to draw doodles for every single one of my tumblr Ask responses this year and I'm already starting to falter, so it accurately described how I felt about my friend explaining OTP wedding headcanons to me. lol

Haha, glad you think so! He's supposed to be good at attracting the ladies, after all~ He still needs work, but I'm having fun. Been awhile since I played around with an OC. Most of my OCs are from like 2003-2004 or before. Poor babes. I hardly did too much with them.

Aww, that's cute. Yay for PT~!


----------



## Amissapanda

Came awfully close to having this thread closed tonight.

I wanted to feel good about art in 2015 and optimistic, but so far I feel so far down about it and I can't seem to pick myself back up. I see a billion things wrong in that sketch and everything I'm doing lately and I just want to stop and go bury my head under a rock somewhere. I feel like I'm regressing instead of progressing. I hate this.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Came awfully close to having this thread closed tonight.
> 
> I wanted to feel good about art in 2015 and optimistic, but so far I feel so far down about it and I can't seem to pick myself back up. I see a billion things wrong in that sketch and everything I'm doing lately and I just want to stop and go bury my head under a rock somewhere. I feel like I'm regressing instead of progressing. I hate this.


Wait, what???? The sketch on this page??? I don't see what you mean Amissa, it looks lovely to me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, what???? The sketch on this page??? I don't see what you mean Amissa, it looks lovely to me.



Oh noes, but I agree Luce is beautiful I shall have to agree with Chibi, I was going to say he can charm me any day : O!


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, what???? The sketch on this page??? I don't see what you mean Amissa, it looks lovely to me.





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh noes, but I agree Luce is beautiful I shall have to agree with Chibi, I was going to say he can charm me any day : O!



It's not what I intended. He was supposed to have his head tilted down as well as looking off to the side. I messed up the preliminary sketch somehow and instead it just looks like his head is facing forward. It just doesn't look right to me at all. Almost none of the sketches I've done of him have. I can't create OCs for crap. And it's not just that, anyway. Aside from the one I did for Teddy, I'm not happy with anything I've made so far this year.


----------



## Zane

Amissapanda said:


> Ahh, awesome! Glad you could stop by. : ) And it would be great if you came to race sometime (WE DEFINITELY NEED MORE GIRLS). No pressure, though. It's more just for fun than it is any kind of competition. Which isn't to say that people don't play seriously, but I, at least, just play to have fun, even if I'm losing terribly.



Cool I prefer to play for fun anyway, I'm not super-competitive and I don't really like playing with people who are (since I raised my online score though it always groups me with competitive players and I can't stand the way they drive LOL someone shoves me off the course at the start every time)

In regards to your recent art slump, those seem to come in waves. We're only two weeks into the new year, you've got a lot of time to pull yourself out of it!! Your feeling of not being able to get something right is all too familiar to me, sometimes you just have to work with what comes out.


----------



## Amissapanda

Zane said:


> Cool I prefer to play for fun anyway, I'm not super-competitive and I don't really like playing with people who are (since I raised my online score though it always groups me with competitive players and I can't stand the way they drive LOL someone shoves me off the course at the start every time)
> 
> In regards to your recent art slump, those seem to come in waves. We're only two weeks into the new year, you've got a lot of time to pull yourself out of it!! Your feeling of not being able to get something right is all too familiar to me, sometimes you just have to work with what comes out.



We're in the same boat then, as far as Mario Kart racing goes. Haha. I'm all right with playing with competitive people, but the thing I can't stand is when you happen to hit someone with something (as, you know, the game pretty much intends that you try to do) and they set a target on you to basically destroy you no matter what. That kind of seriousness gets on my nerves. lol But yeah, you're welcome to join anytime. I hold an MK8 stream every Monday night at 8:30PM EST.

Yeah, I know we're not that far into the year. It's just that 2014 ended on such a high and then literally almost everything that has happened since the start of 2015 has not been good. It's not just in the realm of drawing, but considering I like to use drawing to calm and enjoy myself, struggling just as much with that is making it difficult to heft myself out of this depressive slump. I'll bring myself to try to work with that sketch later if I can, but I dunno. I'm just feeling incredibly disappointed with myself. I need to be more positive, something I was pleased about being able to do last year, and I just can't bring myself to be. The feeling isn't there.


----------



## azukitan

I agree with Zane >__< Right now you simply need to acknowledge and respect the state you?re in. Don't let a temporary discouragement become a further blow to your confidence and self-worth. As Winston Churchill once said: ?_Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts._?


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I agree with Zane >__< Right now you simply need to acknowledge and respect the state you’re in. Don't let a temporary discouragement become a further blow to your confidence and self-worth. As Winston Churchill once said: “_Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts._”



Easier said than done, but I appreciate the thought. Thanks. I don't think I'd ever be able to flat-out quit, but I can't pick and choose what deals blows to my self-confidence.

And the blows keep coming. Someone backs out of my auction/retracts bid saying they need their bells for other prior commitments, etc, and then goes and bids even higher in someone else's after I close my auction. I guess mine just wasn't good enough.

I'm feeling _really crappy right now_.

I just want to catch a break or something. I asked for palette requests on tumblr to see if I can spark my muse and yet I get 90% pokemon requests when _I don't draw pokemon_.


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: i was gonna write something really inspirational and nice but i'm terrible with words, so hopefully this helps a little



Art slumps are really the worst, especially at the start of the year when you want to start up in a positive and happy light! They are hard and they really suck, but you'll get through them, every single one, and you'll come out of them better than before. Your art is improving sooo much even just in the small time that I've been following (sorta silently haha) your art. Sometimes (or lots of times) your art wont come out the way you wanted, I know it happens to me all the time, but you can always redraw and try again, or accept the mistakes and improve on them next time! And making OCs is hard but they take time to develop too, all of mine are still in the making and there's no problem with that.
And as for seeing other people's success as your failure, its one big thing all artists need to overcome. It is really hard when you try to make a cool auction or something and it fails, or people pull out and bid on other peoples and its not fun! I know when I messaged you asking for advice on my raffle, I felt absolutely terrible, like no one would ever like or want my art ever again! But I went with your word and continued with it, and I'm glad I did, as much as it took a big chunk of my self esteem away, I made some people happy and improved on my art. So thank you for your help and I hope you find some comfort in knowing you're not alone.
Anyway I dunno where I'm going with this, but your art is really great, and it might seem like you're not improving but i'm certain you'll look back on this and see how much you have improved and be very proud of yourself for pulling through a bad time.
That said, if you really feel the need to close the thread or end an auction, you are absolutely free to, you can always start them up again when you're feeling better. Although I would miss you thread a lot!
(as for the people on tumblr asking you to draw pokemon, they are the worst haha some people are so set on requesting what they want they dont even think about what the artist actually draws lmao (it was me who requested Asami, so if you dont wanna draw her don't feel obliged to at all!))
Good luck!


----------



## Amissapanda

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: i was gonna write something really inspirational and nice but i'm terrible with words, so hopefully this helps a little
> 
> 
> 
> Art slumps are really the worst, especially at the start of the year when you want to start up in a positive and happy light! They are hard and they really suck, but you'll get through them, every single one, and you'll come out of them better than before. Your art is improving sooo much even just in the small time that I've been following (sorta silently haha) your art. Sometimes (or lots of times) your art wont come out the way you wanted, I know it happens to me all the time, but you can always redraw and try again, or accept the mistakes and improve on them next time! And making OCs is hard but they take time to develop too, all of mine are still in the making and there's no problem with that.
> And as for seeing other people's success as your failure, its one big thing all artists need to overcome. It is really hard when you try to make a cool auction or something and it fails, or people pull out and bid on other peoples and its not fun! I know when I messaged you asking for advice on my raffle, I felt absolutely terrible, like no one would ever like or want my art ever again! But I went with your word and continued with it, and I'm glad I did, as much as it took a big chunk of my self esteem away, I made some people happy and improved on my art. So thank you for your help and I hope you find some comfort in knowing you're not alone.
> Anyway I dunno where I'm going with this, but your art is really great, and it might seem like you're not improving but i'm certain you'll look back on this and see how much you have improved and be very proud of yourself for pulling through a bad time.
> That said, if you really feel the need to close the thread or end an auction, you are absolutely free to, you can always start them up again when you're feeling better. Although I would miss you thread a lot!
> (as for the people on tumblr asking you to draw pokemon, they are the worst haha some people are so set on requesting what they want they dont even think about what the artist actually draws lmao (it was me who requested Asami, so if you dont wanna draw her don't feel obliged to at all!))
> Good luck!



Rather than just an art slump, it's feeling more like depression. So many things are going wrong IRL and online both and I just can't seem to get my footing down and getting that positive-thinking running. I know things have to run their course, but it's so frustrating when 2014 ended up being a good year for me. I was really looking forward to taking that optimism with me into 2015. And now it keeps coming back to hit me in the face repeatedly. Anyway, as far as art and OCs go, I still feel that I'm going backward instead of forward. Like something in me just got skewed the wrong way and now I can't do what I was doing just a month ago, even. And it's frustrating, especially _knowing_ that I can do better and I expect it of myself.

I didn't know if that had helped you at all, but I'm glad it did in some way. As a curse, it seems like it's always easier to be positive when trying to encourage someone else, but a lot harder when it comes to yourself. I think that's true for not just a lot of people in general, but a lot of artists, specifically. But yeah, I have no plans to give up. I just wanted to see more from myself when I _knew_ I could better, and instead it's like that part of me just up and vanished and I have no idea where it went or how to look for it. Anyway, with the encouragement you guys have been giving me, I won't close the thread---I probably would have regretted it if I did and as of last year, I decided to stop making emotional decisions that I knew I would later come to regret. I try to take a step back in those cases and be patient. Being patient is never easy, though. 

I honestly have no idea why so many people sent me pokemon requests. They never did before. I'm clearly not much of a pokemon player and I never blog anything about it there, so I don't know where everyone got the idea that I wanted to draw pokemon. a  And lol, I had no idea that was you! To be honest, I figured it was the same person who asked me to do Asami in #73 last year.

Thanks for the message and taking the time to say all of that, though. I do appreciate it. I can't promise I'll bounce back immediately, but I always do, somehow. I'll just have to try to be patient.




And so I don't post-merge, just a link I want to drop here:

If anyone has a *pink feather* or *red pinwheel* TBT collectible that they would consider selling, I'm offering EXCLUSIVE art of mine here in exchange for one or both: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?255722-Pink-Feather-and-Red-Pinwheel

*Note:* Full-colored full-body art or chibi full-colored couples _WILL NOT_ ever be offered in my shops or as requests. They take far too much time and effort to do for me to put them up for sale like that. So this is a one-of-a-kind opportunity in that sense (special circumstances aside), seeing as full-body and multi-character art all in full color are the most expensive of my RL commission work. But to complete my collectible collection, I'm willing to offer them this one time.


----------



## Astro0

Amissapanda said:


> -snip-


Oof, depressed periods are hard, if you need someone to chat to, my inbox is always open, i have a bit of experience with them! If you think its getting worse or is distressing you, you should reach out to someone close to you and just let them know how you're feeling, but i'm sure you know that as well. Depression can do horrible things to a muse, as you're feeling now. Try not to push yourself too much, just enough, and try to remember that you're looking at things with a negative light on them, they look much better to someone else. Hopefully what you're feeling clears up soon!

Urgh, it is a curse, I wish we could all cheer ourselves on as much as other people can for us! I'm glad you're not giving up and making emotional decisions, thats a big step in the right direction even if you made that decision a while ago. That part of you will come back eventually, I hate being the 'it gets better person' because it always sounds better for it to be back now, but it'll come back, even if you have to work hard to praise yourself a bit more or give yourself a bit more of a break when you're going through a bit of a hard time.

Hahaha, so random, i wonder if they're just random people who found you in the tags or if they're your followers who've forgotten you don't play pokemon? Oooh i might have to track down that other drawing you did of Asami 

Good luck (again) with everything and good luck with trading for a pink feather/red pinwheel!


----------



## Amissapanda

Astro0 said:


> Oof, depressed periods are hard, if you need someone to chat to, my inbox is always open, i have a bit of experience with them! If you think its getting worse or is distressing you, you should reach out to someone close to you and just let them know how you're feeling, but i'm sure you know that as well. Depression can do horrible things to a muse, as you're feeling now. Try not to push yourself too much, just enough, and try to remember that you're looking at things with a negative light on them, they look much better to someone else. Hopefully what you're feeling clears up soon!
> 
> Urgh, it is a curse, I wish we could all cheer ourselves on as much as other people can for us! I'm glad you're not giving up and making emotional decisions, thats a big step in the right direction even if you made that decision a while ago. That part of you will come back eventually, I hate being the 'it gets better person' because it always sounds better for it to be back now, but it'll come back, even if you have to work hard to praise yourself a bit more or give yourself a bit more of a break when you're going through a bit of a hard time.
> 
> Hahaha, so random, i wonder if they're just random people who found you in the tags or if they're your followers who've forgotten you don't play pokemon? Oooh i might have to track down that other drawing you did of Asami
> 
> Good luck (again) with everything and good luck with trading for a pink feather/red pinwheel!



I appreciate the offer, thanks. There isn't really someone I feel comfortable talking to it about at the moment. My mother has heart problems and my father is recovering from his 4+ year struggle with Leukemia. I don't feel right dumping any of my problems on them and I just try to do everything I can for them especially when my mother gets stubborn and tries to do things she shouldn't be doing. I do have a couple online friends I'm really close to that I could talk to about it and I do sometimes, but one of them also battles depression, so it doesn't feel right loading it all off on them either. But thanks. I'll just hang in there. I generally do believe that things get better. And with all of my wrist/hand aches lately, it's probably best that I don't push things too far with drawing and the like, either. I wanted to be fired up for the new year, but maybe I just need to take it more slowly and carefully, instead.

Making decisions when you're feeling really emotional (at least on the negative side of emotions) is definitely a mistake. I've rarely had it turn out well for me. And sometimes it's difficult not to follow through with what those emotions are driving you to do, but in the end, it's worth it when you don't. I usually find that about an hour later, I'm already glad to know I didn't go through with whatever I was planning to say/do. Patience is a virtue, though, and I guess I need to stop thinking that I have to do _everything_ at once. I wanted to start the year off with a real bang in everything I do, but perhaps I should focus those energies into something art took the place of last year, like a lot of my Let's Play stuff. 

Hard to say, lol. I'd have thought it was the same person making multiples, except that at least two of them actually sent logged-in requests and they're different people. I suppose with Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire having been released not too long ago, people are really hyped on Pokemon currently or something. I just wonder why they didn't notice there's literally none of it on my blog.

I'll save you the trouble of looking for the Asami piece. It's here: 







I can't draw BGs for crap, but Asami herself was a pretty fun challenge. I know it's not the logo for Future Industries but I was way too lazy to look it up to be perfectly accurate.

Anyway, thank you! I appreciate the well wishes, good luck, and everything else.


----------



## Amissapanda

Doodles from tumblr:










Also relevant to the people posting here in my thread and saying nice things.


----------



## Cadbberry

Wow your art is completely amazing! I wish I could do what you do, it is really amazing <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Cadbberry said:


> Wow your art is completely amazing! I wish I could do what you do, it is really amazing <3



Aww, thanks a lot! I'm honored that you think so.

Just keep at it and you'll get better with time and effort! The key to art (in my opinion) is to not give up no matter how frustrating things get, to challenge yourself/experiment and expand your limitations, and to take your time with improving and doing art in general. No one becomes an amazing artist overnight! Hard work and dedication will always take you places. You'll get there. : )


----------



## Cadbberry

Amissapanda said:


> Aww, thanks a lot! I'm honored that you think so.
> 
> Just keep at it and you'll get better with time and effort! The key to art (in my opinion) is to not give up no matter how frustrating things get, to challenge yourself/experiment and expand your limitations, and to take your time with improving and doing art in general. No one becomes an amazing artist overnight! Hard work and dedication will always take you places. You'll get there. : )



Thank you so much for the tip  I can't wait to see some more of your work as this year progresses


----------



## Shirohibiki

-hugs amissa- im really sorry youve not been feeling well. ive been dealing with depression since i was a kid, so i understand completely how you feel. i often hate my art, hate everything i create, see all the flaws in it. 

but, people often tell me that its good, or whatever else have you. (i tend not to believe them but thats my issue) anyway, i think its that people see it with an unbiased view. they werent in your head when you drew/wrote the thing, they didnt know what you had planned (unless you tell them), so all they see is the finished product. that way, they dont have all the voices inside telling them that its awful and terrible and "i shouldve done this" or "i forgot that". theyre honest and they see it for what it is. i mean, not everyone is going to like everything, but the people that do. 

as mentioned above, its still early in the year. you have time. and try not to be too hard on yourself if you dont reach your goal completely. youre doing a wonderful job regardless, and were here to support you. <333
(im sorry if i repeated/missed anything i didnt fully read everything since im having trouble focusing today)

anyway ilu and i hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Cadbberry said:


> Thank you so much for the tip  I can't wait to see some more of your work as this year progresses



You're welcome! And thanks - here's to hoping it's a good year of art for both of us. : )



Shirohibiki said:


> -hugs amissa- im really sorry youve not been feeling well. ive been dealing with depression since i was a kid, so i understand completely how you feel. i often hate my art, hate everything i create, see all the flaws in it.
> 
> but, people often tell me that its good, or whatever else have you. (i tend not to believe them but thats my issue) anyway, i think its that people see it with an unbiased view. they werent in your head when you drew/wrote the thing, they didnt know what you had planned (unless you tell them), so all they see is the finished product. that way, they dont have all the voices inside telling them that its awful and terrible and "i shouldve done this" or "i forgot that". theyre honest and they see it for what it is. i mean, not everyone is going to like everything, but the people that do.
> 
> as mentioned above, its still early in the year. you have time. and try not to be too hard on yourself if you dont reach your goal completely. youre doing a wonderful job regardless, and were here to support you. <333
> (im sorry if i repeated/missed anything i didnt fully read everything since im having trouble focusing today)
> 
> anyway ilu and i hope you feel better!!!



It really is something very sucky to deal with, I agree. I haven't had it since I was a kid, though, so I can only imagine how hard that's been for you. Depression was a big problem in a lot of my family. I think the biggest wake-up call we all got was when my little brother attempted suicide. Until that point, we didn't KNOW he had been depressed, because he kept it all in. And it made me feel guilty since his method (pill overdose) was something I had earlier considered in life but chickened out of. Since then, I take depression very seriously and I do everything in my power to fend off any poisonous thoughts. After seeing what my brother went through being stuck in ICU for 3 days and having his stomach pumped, I never want to be in that sort of situation. And years and years later now, he's so happy and has come so far. He's an EMT and has a girlfriend of almost 2 years (in February) who he is hopelessly in love with and I think it's really only a matter of time before he proposes. And when he was visiting up here this past summer he told me that he was glad he never succeeded because of all he would have missed in his life that he found in the following years. So even when I fall into self-depreciating episodes and despising everything I make and/or do and how I look, etc, I try to remember the positive things in life. Family, friends, people who believe in you even when you don't believe in yourself, and that a brighter future is possible if you let yourself see that you deserve happiness as much as anyone else. It's a big lesson to learn and hard to accept for people with depression, especially but it's absolutely true. And I hope that you find your way out of the darkness, as well.

That's a good point about the bias and unbiased opinions. We always see our own flaws much more clearly and strongly. And in that way, they stand out to us a lot more than they would to someone else looking at the art. But their view is the view without the prejudice and pre-judgements we have already made. They're seeing the art for what it is, rather than what it's not. And that's something I've been trying to slowly teach myself. Flaws are always going to exist and although we strive to improve and not make those flaws, it's human and we shouldn't beat ourselves up for something not turning out exactly how we wanted. There's always next time, after all.

It is early in the year, though, as you and others have said. I think it was more the high that I came off of in art for 2014 that left me wanting that same level to continue. I expected it and so when I didn't feel like I got even close to what I already knew I was capable of, I got discouraged and wondered if something had just been a stroke of luck or a fluke that they turned out the way they did. It's a negative pattern of thinking and very harmful. I never should have let myself start thinking that way, but it's hard when it seems like a lot of things are going badly.

Thanks so much for the support and I offer mine back to you, as well. I hope you have a great year of art and I hope you feel better, too.


----------



## Amissapanda

For *emmatheweirdo*:






Congrats on winning my giveaway! Here's your Mayor Takashi! I decided to do a sketch page/sketch set instead of just a single sketch. It took awhile, but somehow, I doubt you'll mind. XD





*As a side note... if I were to offer these traditional sketch pages like these for around 1000 TBT, would people be interested? They're still time consuming, but at least I'm not tearing my wrist off with coloring. Let me know if you'd be interested in buying if they were to be put up in my shop?*

Thank you!


----------



## Sholee

Amissapanda said:


> *As a side note... if I were to offer these traditional sketch pages like these for around 1000 TBT, would people be interested? They're still time consuming, but at least I'm not tearing my wrist off with coloring. Let me know if you'd be interested in buying if they were to be put up in my shop?*
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Yes! Would it cost extra to add in a villager?


----------



## jupisan

Amissapanda said:


> For *emmatheweirdo*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on winning my giveaway! Here's your Mayor Takashi! I decided to do a sketch page/sketch set instead of just a single sketch. It took awhile, but somehow, I doubt you'll mind. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As a side note... if I were to offer these traditional sketch pages like these for around 1000 TBT, would people be interested? They're still time consuming, but at least I'm not tearing my wrist off with coloring. Let me know if you'd be interested in buying if they were to be put up in my shop?*
> 
> Thank you!



really beautiful.
wish I had 1k to offer you in tbt.


----------



## gnoixaim

Amissapanda said:


> *As a side note... if I were to offer these traditional sketch pages like these for around 1000 TBT, would people be interested? They're still time consuming, but at least I'm not tearing my wrist off with coloring. Let me know if you'd be interested in buying if they were to be put up in my shop?*
> 
> Thank you!



Fabulous sketch <3

I'd totally pay 1k !


----------



## pengutango

I saw what happened with your auction and I'm sorry that happened to you.  I dunno if you considered it, but I've noticed in some other artist's auctions that they have a rule that doesn't allow for bid withdrawals. That might be something to think about in future auctions. 

Hope things do get better for you though. While I think your stuff is lovely, it makes complete sense that you nitpick it to death. We are our own worst critic after all. XP Something someone else might not notice, you see it since you're the one who made it. I dunno if a break from drawing would help, especially if you're getting frustrated. 

Never good to work on something you're upset about. I know there's emotional things that you're going through as well, though... I'm not exactly good with words in that area. (never the best with words in general... I try... /shot)

I do love the stuff that you've drawn so far this year and can't wait to see what else is in store later on. That sketch sheet is super cute! I would totally be interested in one of those.


----------



## Amissapanda

Sholee said:


> Yes! Would it cost extra to add in a villager?



More than likely, yes. Animals/Villagers/etc are not my strong point (to put it very lightly) and I struggle with them a lot. But thanks for bringing that up. I'll probably offer it as a potential add-on.



jupisan said:


> really beautiful.
> wish I had 1k to offer you in tbt.



Thank you! And the sentiment is appreciated, thanks!



gnoixaim said:


> Fabulous sketch <3
> 
> I'd totally pay 1k !



Thanks a lot! : ) And thanks for the input!



pengutango said:


> I saw what happened with your auction and I'm sorry that happened to you.  I dunno if you considered it, but I've noticed in some other artist's auctions that they have a rule that doesn't allow for bid withdrawals. That might be something to think about in future auctions.
> 
> Hope things do get better for you though. While I think your stuff is lovely, it makes complete sense that you nitpick it to death. We are our own worst critic after all. XP Something someone else might not notice, you see it since you're the one who made it. I dunno if a break from drawing would help, especially if you're getting frustrated.
> 
> Never good to work on something you're upset about. I know there's emotional things that you're going through as well, though... I'm not exactly good with words in that area. (never the best with words in general... I try... /shot)
> 
> I do love the stuff that you've drawn so far this year and can't wait to see what else is in store later on. That sketch sheet is super cute! I would totally be interested in one of those.



Yeah, to be honest, I should have thought of putting that rule in sooner. I was naive enough to assume that it was kind of an unspoken rule not to bid if you didn't intend on following through. But since the rule wasn't written in stone on my OP, I didn't really have a choice. If they wanted to pull out and bid on another auction instead, I couldn't stop them. And I didn't want it to fall back on The Hidden Owl, since I know they were saving up (and they were the last bid before the drop-out bid), so it was just better to close it to avoid any sticky situations. I probably won't do one again for a long while, though. That was quite a blow to my self-confidence. 

Thanks, I appreciate it. I have been feeling better the last couple of days. I had a chat with a friend and some things went on the positive side for a change, so it's helping to draw my mood up. I know it wouldn't hurt to take a break for awhile, but drawing is really something I enjoy and I have been feeling somewhat inspired--it just wasn't turning things out the way I wanted. But I'll have to work around that. At the very least, I can throw the OC on the back-burner for now until I feel ready to tackle him again. 

Again, thanks for the input and kind words. I really do appreciate it. I'm going to try to lighten up on my expectations of myself a bit and just go with the flow for awhile. Maybe in that case, I might surprise myself.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Amissapanda said:


> For *emmatheweirdo*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on winning my giveaway! Here's your Mayor Takashi! I decided to do a sketch page/sketch set instead of just a single sketch. It took awhile, but somehow, I doubt you'll mind. XD



i'm literally crying omfg ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;w; like this is so much more than i expected you're so sweet this is just ahhhhmg he's too cute fffffffff tysm bless <3 your art is literally A+++ and you are perf ;3; ilysm


----------



## Amissapanda

emmatheweirdo said:


> i'm literally crying omfg ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;w; like this is so much more than i expected you're so sweet this is just ahhhhmg he's too cute fffffffff tysm bless <3 your art is literally A+++ and you are perf ;3; ilysm



*hands a hankie* I'm glad that you liked it! I thought I'd surprise you. Hahaha. And you're very welcome. : ) I'm honored that you enjoy my art!


----------



## Shirohibiki

smooches, thank you for all the kind words amissa <333 im really sorry that happened to your brother, but i am so glad hes doing well now!!! i just know things will start looking up for you <33

and id totally pay 1k for a sketchpage if i had more TBT O:


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> smooches, thank you for all the kind words amissa <333 im really sorry that happened to your brother, but i am so glad hes doing well now!!! i just know things will start looking up for you <33
> 
> and id totally pay 1k for a sketchpage if i had more TBT O:



No problem! And likewise. : ) I appreciate all of it. (You're such a sweetheart!) I'm glad that things worked out for my brother, too. And I'll keep my head up about my own situation when possible.

Thanks for the input, too!


----------



## Amissapanda

After doing a lot of thinking, I think I may leave this site for awhile. Not a permanent leave or anything and I'm sure I'll be back now and then to lurk, but to be honest, this site has become something of a poison for me in terms of art. I feel way too swayed by the general public in terms of trying to please other people and it's making me feel worse and worse about my art and the worth of my art. (Heck, I even put stuff like top commission level art on the line for site collectibles and I'm in shock with myself.) This place has started to feel like something of an art competition or 'who can give people what they want the most' kind of thing and honestly, that's *the last* thing I ever wanted my efforts or my art to become a part of. 

I have met a few cool people here (and you guys are the best, really), but the majority of people I've dealt with are only interested in giving you the time of day if you have something to give them, be it art, attention, etc. And I just don't have the energy for that. I can't continually try to give people what I think they'll want in hopes that they'll like or accept me. I've been doing art more for others than for myself anymore. For me, that's regressing---that's going back to the me I was 10 years ago.

I'll still come by to announce Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness stuff and other livestreams (like for Super Smash Bros Wii U), but I'm going to be on the low-down, otherwise. I'll still drop a few comments here and there, so I'm not flat-out disappearing. 

Thanks to everyone who has enjoyed my art and that I've gotten to speak with/chat with. I'll still be around on tumblr or PMs and whatnot if you ever want to chat. And I want to assure you that this is not a split-second decision or an emotional decision and I'm not closing my art thread or anything drastic. I just need to get away from this environment. It's honestly only making me feel worse about myself and the things I do.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh ;; ill miss you, amissa!!! but i understand <3 
i dont particularly feel that way myself, but i can understand you wanting to get away for a while. i say do whatever is best for you and make sure YOURE happy!!! -hugs tight- i apparently forgot to follow you on tumblr so i just did that <3 many smooches 4 u~ i wish you the best ;v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Do what's best for you Amissa, I will miss you <3
In my eyes your art will always be amazing, and I will miss seeing it around here.
Like Shiro said, be happy, be happy!


----------



## Zane

Aw, I'm sorry you feel that way. Hopefully a little break will do you good - I know you'll be back on stride with your art sooner rather than later! 
Finally sent you a request on Wii U btw. I didn't know you had Smash, too. Now we gotta throw down. B)


----------



## Javocado

Saddening that you're not gonna be here on the reg anymore but I hope this break does wonders for you.
I'm going to *amiss* you! (lol get it)
But yeah, you're wonderful and your art is wonderful and I wish you the best. 
Can't wait til' the next stream, pin pal.


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh ;; ill miss you, amissa!!! but i understand <3
> i dont particularly feel that way myself, but i can understand you wanting to get away for a while. i say do whatever is best for you and make sure YOURE happy!!! -hugs tight- i apparently forgot to follow you on tumblr so i just did that <3 many smooches 4 u~ i wish you the best ;v;



Thanks for being understanding! Like I said, I won't be gone. I'll still be dropping comments around here and there, but not nearly as often as before and at least for now, I won't be updating art stuff or shops or anything like that after my last batch of sketch pages are finished. I'll do my best to do what's good for me---I think this will be good for me, in the long run. (Thanks for the tumblr follow, too.) 



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Do what's best for you Amissa, I will miss you <3
> In my eyes your art will always be amazing, and I will miss seeing it around here.
> Like Shiro said, be happy, be happy!



Thanks a lot. I'll do what I think is best. And I won't be gone or anything. I just need to come to terms with some things about my art and remember what it was like to draw things for myself instead of just trying to make other people happy. Maybe I'll have some things to share when I'm through with my self-imposed hiatus. 



Zane said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you feel that way. Hopefully a little break will do you good - I know you'll be back on stride with your art sooner rather than later!
> Finally sent you a request on Wii U btw. I didn't know you had Smash, too. Now we gotta throw down. B)



I think the break will definitely be good. There's some other things I've been meaning to do and putting off and I tend to just do art for other people lately and it's wearing me out and ultimately not doing good for my self-confidence. Thanks for the support--I really appreciate it.

I'll add you on Wii U shortly! I plan to stream Smash bros in about an hour if you're interested. I'll VM you, since I doubt you'll see this in time.



Javocado said:


> Saddening that you're not gonna be here on the reg anymore but I hope this break does wonders for you.
> I'm going to *amiss* you! (lol get it)
> But yeah, you're wonderful and your art is wonderful and I wish you the best.
> Can't wait til' the next stream, pin pal.



It'll just be a break of sorts. I like this place and a fair number of the people too much to leave it entirely. I just think it's having a negative effect on my art and the lengths I go to try to do things for other people to make them happy. I'm getting unhappy as a result, so my only conclusion is that something is off and I need some time to get myself back in gear and work on some other things like LPs and such.

But thanks a lot, pin pal~ I'll be getting on that streamin' tonight. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Streaming _Mario Kart 8_ tonight at *8:30PM EST*! (Around 45 minutes or so.) Anyone is welcome to come and watch/join in! (But I need you to add my NNID first if you want to join, since it's a friends only room! And please let me know who you are!)

I promise this isn't all I'm bumping the topic for, though. It was my darling Dante's birthday this past Friday and I took tons of pictures of my fluffy, beautiful boy. I want to share because he's my pride and joy and has brought so much light into my life and into my family's.







You can try to tell me he's not the cutest, but I won't believe you.






Happy boy!











He's such a smart boy. I literally taught him how to beg in 5-10 minutes. He picked up on it really fast.






For those that don't know, he's an American Eskimo dog (the first purebred I've ever owned, especially for a shelter rescue).






Unfortunately, he doesn't like the WobbleWagGiggle balls I got him for his birthday. : ( But he does like looking pretty for the camera.






Chillin'!






If he was less over-protective in the presence of strangers, he'd be a brilliant show dog. 






Admiring the snow and winter scenery. (Truth be told, he's the _only_ one enjoying it.)






Somebody is getting a treat! : ) (He got lots of them on his birthday, of course. I spoil him. But it's hard not to!)

He's four years old now! <3

Full tumblr photoset post here: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/108300829270/dante-is-4-years-old-today-hes-such-a


----------



## azukitan

I can lose myself in Dante's puppy dog eyes. He is utterly adorable <3 Where did you get the name from, by the way? Devil May Cry? Lol, gosh dang it. That's the first thing I think of =w=


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I can lose myself in Dante's puppy dog eyes. He is utterly adorable <3 Where did you get the name from, by the way? Devil May Cry? Lol, gosh dang it. That's the first thing I think of =w=



He really does have the cutest big brown eyes! X3 He knows how to use them to make himself extra cute when he wants something, too. And he'll lean his head down on your knee/leg and watch you while you eat. (It works on my mom every time. >>; )

As for the name, it's actually not from DMC, haha. My sis-in-law helped me out giving me a link to some dog names and when I came across "Dante", I instantly decided it was perfect for him and never looked back. I didn't want to go with something generic for white dogs like Snowball or Snowflake, etc. 




Unrelated, I just wanted to mention that I'm going live with _Super Mario Galaxy 2_ in about 10 minutes! I decided to stream it for awhile tonight to try it out. : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OH GAWD O_O So cute<3 I actually had with my family a gorgeous Russian Wolfhound AKA Borzoi named Dante after the artist I do sincerely miss him and all our gorgeous dog<3 I think EVERY dog is a cutie-pie and yours is absolutely no exception ;D I too have my little Min Pin girl and she is absolutely entrancing haha, she loves to cuddle too : D

I absolutely agree with the name Dante haha, it has really grown on me probably because I find it very snazzy 8D


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OH GAWD O_O So cute<3 I actually had with my family a gorgeous Russian Wolfhound AKA Borzoi named Dante after the artist I do sincerely miss him and all our gorgeous dog<3 I think EVERY dog is a cutie-pie and yours is absolutely no exception ;D I too have my little Min Pin girl and she is absolutely entrancing haha, she loves to cuddle too : D
> 
> I absolutely agree with the name Dante haha, it has really grown on me probably because I find it very snazzy 8D



Isn't heeeee? X3 And wow, that sounds like a beautiful dog! And I agree, every dog is wonderful. I'm just biased toward my own, as I think most of us are. Hahaha. Awwwwwwwwwwwww Min Pin is such an adorable name! I almost want to call her Minny. lol

I agree, it's very snazzy, indeed. I just felt it was the perrrrrfect fit for him. He seems happy with it, at least. lol Not that he'd have a choice.

In other news, I just want to quickly vent that it's really sucky when artists you comment/compliment to continually ignore you. Aside from Azu, Chibi, and a couple others, I feel like a lot of the other artists here just don't like me at all. I think that's another part of why I just don't fit in with the art crowd. Really sucks.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Isn't heeeee? X3 And wow, that sounds like a beautiful dog! And I agree, every dog is wonderful. I'm just biased toward my own, as I think most of us are. Hahaha. Awwwwwwwwwwwww Min Pin is such an adorable name! I almost want to call her Minny. lol
> 
> I agree, it's very snazzy, indeed. I just felt it was the perrrrrfect fit for him. He seems happy with it, at least. lol Not that he'd have a choice.
> 
> In other news, I just want to quickly vent that it's really sucky when artists you comment/compliment to continually ignore you. Aside from Azu, Chibi, and a couple others, I feel like a lot of the other artists here just don't like me at all. I think that's another part of why I just don't fit in with the art crowd. Really sucks.



Yass! Haha absolutely a sweetie :3 And yup, Borzoi's are these very fast, stunning beauties<3<(^_^)>Heehee I may be the same with mine 8'D Ah, she is actually a Miniature Pinscher hence Min Pin xD But her name is Aiko; precious little one : D And my gosh she sure is : O

Hehe, I agree an absolutely charming name in every way imo ;D And yup not much choice lol; my brother came up with Dante, great name choice for dogs ; )

Oh no : ( I hope that's not the case, that's positively awful for anyone to feel towards you Dx I know it may not help, but were I an artist I would respect you in every way and you are most certainly a wonderful friend<3<3 I truly hope that isn't it, you are too lovely a person to have that hate towards you</3


----------



## Zane

Aww Dante is a beauty  Also I made it to your stream for 1 race yay 



Amissapanda said:


> In other news, I just want to quickly vent that it's really sucky when artists you comment/compliment to continually ignore you. Aside from Azu, Chibi, and a couple others, I feel like a lot of the other artists here just don't like me at all. I think that's another part of why I just don't fit in with the art crowd. Really sucks.



I KNOW. Personally I find it so off-putting when you're trying to support an artist and you leave them really nice comments and they give literally zero indication that they even read it. Maybe it's just because I get so stoked when ppl take the time to say nice things to me, especially about my art. But I just have to figure they've got their own reasons - it's usually just pesky insecurity that drives us to think it's because of something we said or did. I can't see how the other artists here could dislike you when you've always had a positive presence on the forum. =)


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yass! Haha absolutely a sweetie :3 And yup, Borzoi's are these very fast, stunning beauties<3<(^_^)>Heehee I may be the same with mine 8'D Ah, she is actually a Miniature Pinscher hence Min Pin xD But her name is Aiko; precious little one : D And my gosh she sure is : O
> 
> Hehe, I agree an absolutely charming name in every way imo ;D And yup not much choice lol; my brother came up with Dante, great name choice for dogs ; )
> 
> Oh no : ( I hope that's not the case, that's positively awful for anyone to feel towards you Dx I know it may not help, but were I an artist I would respect you in every way and you are most certainly a wonderful friend<3<3 I truly hope that isn't it, you are too lovely a person to have that hate towards you</3



Ohhhh my bad! I figured that was her name. Hahaha. Aiko is really cute too, though! I had no idea Min Pin was an abbreviated version of a breed. That's cute in its own way, though. XD

I felt it was better suited to him than the shelter name "Max". There's nothing wrong with the name Max, but I feel that it's reeeeeeeeeeeeally common for dogs. lol He's more of a Dante than a Max to me.

I'm pretty sure it is the case. With some artists, I even tried leaving numerous comments and they literally ALWAYS ignore mine. Plus, there was that one person who posted saying they wanted to make artist friends and completely ignored my attempts to befriend them. I guess I'll just be the only one who isn't gushing at them all anymore, because attitude speaks louder than talent to me. I don't know whether they hate me or not, but I definitely get the feeling a bunch of them don't like me/specifically ignore me. Maybe they think my art isn't worth what I got bids and stuff on for it, idk. And frankly, I don't care. At least I know who isn't worth my time anymore.



Zane said:


> Aww Dante is a beauty  Also I made it to your stream for 1 race yay
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW. Personally I find it so off-putting when you're trying to support an artist and you leave them really nice comments and they give literally zero indication that they even read it. Maybe it's just because I get so stoked when ppl take the time to say nice things to me, especially about my art. But I just have to figure they've got their own reasons - it's usually just pesky insecurity that drives us to think it's because of something we said or did. I can't see how the other artists here could dislike you when you've always had a positive presence on the forum. =)



Thanks. <3 I adore him! And I'm glad you made it in for at least one! (But you could have stayed for more if you wanted to, really!)

Ugh, you get that too, huh? It's really annoying. And that's exactly how I feel! I'm over the moon if someone even simply says "I like your work" or something along those lines. It means a lot to me. Seeing what it DOESN'T mean to these other artists is really changing my opinion of a lot of people. I know we tend to assume the worse, but with a lot of them, I've tried numerous times and just gotten ignored. They won't even acknowledge it and it does really make you feel like you're disliked. And for all I know, I am. Heaven knows it happens to me on other sites. I guess because I'm kind of "loud" in the sense that I share a lot of stuff and other artists tend to not like me or think I'm very good because I have a very 'anime' style that isn't super duper unique. Frankly, I appreciate all styles of art. Anyway, I guess I'm paranoid because it happens to me a lot. General public seems to like my art OK, but other artists disdain the heck out of the sight of me/my art.


----------



## Amissapanda

Seriously.

_Why_ do so many artists around here just not respond to their comments/compliments/etc? I'm not even just talking about the ones that ignore me, but I see a lot of other people's comments go ignored, too.

This is really making me uneasy about the art community here. Extremely. And I just keep seeing more and more of it.

As an artist myself, who absolutely loves feedback of all kinds, it's _really_ disappointing to see other artists not caring/bothering. And I can't understand it.


----------



## pocky

whoa! amazing art 
I specially love those palette challenges *-*


----------



## Amissapanda

pocky said:


> whoa! amazing art
> I specially love those palette challenges *-*



Thanks so much! I love doing palette challenges. : ) I plan to do a lot more this year. They're really fun!


----------



## pocky

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks so much! I love doing palette challenges. : ) I plan to do a lot more this year. They're really fun!



Those seem really difficult. Though I've never really tried one tbh, but I am pretty bad at following palettes


----------



## Amissapanda

pocky said:


> Those seem really difficult. Though I've never really tried one tbh, but I am pretty bad at following palettes



I thought so at first too, but... you'd actually be surprised! Some people don't follow them directly to a T, either. They use "shades" of the colors, as well. There's lots of things you can do. Either way, it's actually a really interesting exercise if you ever wanted to give it a go. You can do some really creative stuff with it. This is the one I default to because there are SO many palette choices: http://36.media.tumblr.com/0c99170dc7a6506d921f00460a2b3be4/tumblr_n7l3k6ppoL1rmj5xdo1_r1_1280.png


----------



## Amissapanda

I have *SUPER GREAT NEWS!*

I just finished filing for my 2014 taxes. And guess what? *My commission money from last year didn't get taxed!* Apparently I make so little at my job that I was waaaaay below the line for the point that I would have to possibly pay anything back to state or federal. And so that means... I'm going to be gearing up to try to re-open my RL commissions in *February*! I know a couple people asked about them, so I'm putting this out there to let you know! : )

(Oh my god, I'm _so_ happy! I was so worried about paying taxes, since my sis-in-law warned me that taxes were a doozy on commission artists. But I guess because her family/husband makes a lot of money, that made the difference. Lmao, I make so little that I got exempt! It's kind of funny in a sad way. XD;;; )


----------



## roroselle

Amissapanda said:


> I have *SUPER GREAT NEWS!*
> 
> I just finished filing for my 2014 taxes. And guess what? *My commission money from last year didn't get taxed!* Apparently I make so little at my job that I was waaaaay below the line for the point that I would have to possibly pay anything back to state or federal. And so that means... I'm going to be gearing up to try to re-open my RL commissions in *February*! I know a couple people asked about them, so I'm putting this out there to let you know! : )
> 
> (Oh my god, I'm _so_ happy! I was so worried about paying taxes, since my sis-in-law warned me that taxes were a doozy on commission artists. But I guess because her family/husband makes a lot of money, that made the difference. Lmao, I make so little that I got exempt! It's kind of funny in a sad way. XD;;; )



i just wanted to randomly pop in and say i couldn't help but smile when i read through this (x
you're right it is funny in a sad way haha
i'm glad that life threw you a wonderful surprise~
good luck in your RL commissions that you're holding soon!

kill eemmmm~


----------



## Hyoshido

MUST GET CASH TO GET ART FROM AMISSA \o/

Well, I bet alot of people are gonna be glad to have commissions from yooooou!


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> MUST GET CASH TO GET ART FROM AMISSA \o/
> 
> Well, I bet alot of people are gonna be glad to have commissions from yooooou!



I SECOND THIS IN ITS ENTIRETY


----------



## Amissapanda

roroselle said:


> i just wanted to randomly pop in and say i couldn't help but smile when i read through this (x
> you're right it is funny in a sad way haha
> i'm glad that life threw you a wonderful surprise~
> good luck in your RL commissions that you're holding soon!
> 
> kill eemmmm~



Ahh, thank you so much! It has definitely been making me smile all day (among other things). Today has just been so great I have barely been able to stop grinning! I feel like 2015 is really starting to take a turn and I'm definitely going to make the most of it!

Yeah, it is kinda sad, but at least it saved me a lot more stress and hassle without having to pay the government large taxes on commission money. That's a really big weight off my shoulders and gave me free reign to open commissions this year without any worries whatsoever!

Thanks again and I'll do my best! : D



Hyogo said:


> MUST GET CASH TO GET ART FROM AMISSA \o/
> 
> Well, I bet alot of people are gonna be glad to have commissions from yooooou!



YOU HAVE UNTIL FEBRUARY. Lmao, nah, I'm kidding. I'm sure I'll have commissions open for most of the year, only taking breaks when I really need them.

There are a few people who reserved spots, but I have yet to see if they still want said spots or not. lol It's been awhile since I've had to leave people on hold. XD;;



azukitan said:


> I SECOND THIS IN ITS ENTIRETY



Waaaahhh, thanks, Azu! I'm definitely going to be saving up to get a commission from you!


----------



## classically.trained

Amissapanda said:


> I have *SUPER GREAT NEWS!*
> 
> I just finished filing for my 2014 taxes. And guess what? *My commission money from last year didn't get taxed!* Apparently I make so little at my job that I was waaaaay below the line for the point that I would have to possibly pay anything back to state or federal. And so that means... I'm going to be gearing up to try to re-open my RL commissions in *February*! I know a couple people asked about them, so I'm putting this out there to let you know! : )
> 
> (Oh my god, I'm _so_ happy! I was so worried about paying taxes, since my sis-in-law warned me that taxes were a doozy on commission artists. But I guess because her family/husband makes a lot of money, that made the difference. Lmao, I make so little that I got exempt! It's kind of funny in a sad way. XD;;; )



Lol I understand, I go to an arts school, but that's great! I just wanted to pop in say that I love your artwork! I especially like the pieces of zelda and link on the first page. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Amissapanda

acaddict1 said:


> Lol I understand, I go to an arts school, but that's great! I just wanted to pop in say that I love your artwork! I especially like the pieces of zelda and link on the first page. Keep on keepin' on!



Thank you so very much! I'm really honored that you enjoy it! I need to do more Link/Zelda fanart this year. The fandom is really great. : ) And I'll do my best, thank you!

Haha, my actual job isn't art-related. I make dough (from scratch), for a local pizza shop. And I make ALL the dough that the shop uses. However, since I live in the middle of nowhere, they don't sell a whole lot all the time. And so my hours depend on the amount of sales, as that's how much more dough I have to make. My hours are really terrible and they give me a lot of extra days off when sales are bad, but I can't complain too much, because it's a job. And having a job is something I'm thankful for, even if it's not a good one. lol Better than nothing at all!

Good luck with art school! I always wanted to go, but they cost sooooo much money.


----------



## Amissapanda

Streaming *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* in about an hour! (8:30PM EST)

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come and race/watch the races! Should be a fair amount showing up tonight, and possibly even an appearance in the races by my RL little brother and possibly his girlfriend, too. (His work schedule is pretty crazy, though, since he's an EMT. So he said he "hopes" to make it.)


----------



## milkyi

I will be watching your stream~

- - - Post Merge - - -

 Ps I'm bringing Akame with me


----------



## Amissapanda

Yuelia said:


> I will be watching your stream~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ps I'm bringing Akame with me



Thanks! : ) 

Going LIVE in about ten minutes!


----------



## Amissapanda

Gonna sneak this in here...












Art and final thumbnail for the "Summer" season in my _Harvest Moon: Animal Parade_ Let's Play. Finished on Sunday. Features the protagonist (Molly) and the bachelor that was chosen by the viewers vote for the LP (Chase). Who also just happens to be my favorite, so I wasn't going to complain. Hehe.

Much happier with the results of this compared to the rushed thumbnail I made for the Spring season. At least it's good to know I'm working my way up in quality.


----------



## azukitan

Awwwwww, this picture brought a smile to my face. I adore everything about it <3

_You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
You make me happy when skies are grey~_


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Awwwwww, this picture brought a smile to my face. I adore everything about it <3
> 
> _You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
> You make me happy when skies are grey~_



;alfjs;s Azu, you are too nice to me. ;-; I'm glad that you liked it, thank you! I find sunflowers and happy and I'm glad it could make you happy! (I also kind of associate them with the pairing, too, because of a certain fanfiction. As usual I am shipping trash. But sunflowers only grow in summer in-game, so it seemed appropriate. XD)

It's a sunny day today, too. : )


----------



## Amissapanda

First finished (and full colored) art I've ever done of my mayor:






Chibi because chibi is cutes. Dress was a design by me. : ) Will be used as a reference for my mayor from now on. Pretty pleased with how it turned out.

Edit: Added a nose. I'm always torn between whether or not my chibi styles should have noses or not, but I think they look better with them, generally.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh my, the HM pic and both your mayor are vibrant and beautiful : ) But oh gosh, I do so love HM 8'D


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my, the HM pic and both your mayor are vibrant and beautiful : ) But oh gosh, I do so love HM 8'D



Thanks so much! ;-; I'm really flattered that you think so. I'm trying to add some more flair to my coloring style this year and experimenting a bit more. 

But oh gosh, I love HM too! _Story of Seasons_ comes out in the next month or two, I think. _Animal Parade_ is still my favorite, but _A New Beginning_ was also amazing! I enjoyed _Tale of Two Towns_ and _Sunshine Islands_ for the DS, too. Which ones have you played? Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks so much! ;-; I'm really flattered that you think so. I'm trying to add some more flair to my coloring style this year and experimenting a bit more.
> 
> But oh gosh, I love HM too! _Story of Seasons_ comes out in the next month or two, I think. _Animal Parade_ is still my favorite, but _A New Beginning_ was also amazing! I enjoyed _Tale of Two Towns_ and _Sunshine Islands_ for the DS, too. Which ones have you played? Do you have a favorite?



Well they turned out so gorgeous *_* You did a fab job ; )

Oh gawd haha I could go on about HM forever xD I actually had three marriage files on Animal Parade, I decided to start a brand new game to marry god knows who lol xD But the point of the matter I felt intrigued to start it again<3 And I must say A New Beginning is probably my favorite hehe, oh my Allen<3<3 And Amir as I still need to get with the prince huhu 8'D I also do love Animal Parade and my fave would always be Luke : D

Oh geez, I was sad when I found out my pre-order was expanded to a later date T_T I am terribly excited for SoS; so beyond everything I hope it will be an epic game as I absolutely love Xseed and the way they have localized : D

Overall my ultimate favorite is A New Beginning, just have this attachment to the style of gameplay and unlocking blueprints : )


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Well they turned out so gorgeous *_* You did a fab job ; )
> 
> Oh gawd haha I could go on about HM forever xD I actually had three marriage files on Animal Parade, I decided to start a brand new game to marry god knows who lol xD But the point of the matter I felt intrigued to start it again<3 And I must say A New Beginning is probably my favorite hehe, oh my Allen<3<3 And Amir as I still need to get with the prince huhu 8'D I also do love Animal Parade and my fave would always be Luke : D
> 
> Oh geez, I was sad when I found out my pre-order was expanded to a later date T_T I am terribly excited for SoS; so beyond everything I hope it will be an epic game as I absolutely love Xseed and the way they have localized : D
> 
> Overall my ultimate favorite is A New Beginning, just have this attachment to the style of gameplay and unlocking blueprints : )



Thanks a lot! I decided to put that image of my mayor into one of my sigs as a shipper. Hahahahaha XD

I have a file set aside for a different marriage, too. XD Either the Wizard or Gill... I can't quite decide. I'll probably try ALL of them, eventually. (But I ended up shipping Molly hardest with Chase. Angela I ship with Gill, so I'd probably have her marry him in another file. lol) And _A New Beginning_ is definitely fantastic! Neil is a cutie and Allen is nice too, but I ended up going for Sanjay. XD I need to get back into it sometime so I can finish romancing him. (I'm hell-bent on getting a reverse proposal, so it'll be awhile.)

Yikes, I can imagine. D: I haven't preordered just yet. But I'm so glad they're still going to continue making the Harvest Moon titles, even if stupid Natsume took the rights to the name and is trying to use it to sell their Minecraft wannabe HM. :S I don't mind if XSeed changes the name, since it's not the name that makes the game. It's their wonderful localizations. 

The blueprint addition was really fun! I genuinely enjoyed that, too, though I still can't understand how quickly they can build something. XD Hahaha. And man, I LOVE that you can finally customize characters and make lots of clothes, too! I'm sure both of those are bound to come back with _Story of Seasons_, along with new gameplay elements. I haven't let myself look at the bachelor and bachelorette lists for it yet. I want to be surprised. Hehe.


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> First finished (and full colored) art I've ever done of my mayor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibi because chibi is cutes. Dress was a design by me. : ) Will be used as a reference for my mayor from now on. Pretty pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> Edit: Added a nose. I'm always torn between whether or not my chibi styles should have noses or not, but I think they look better with them, generally.



/_goes full-on Rena mode_
Haooo...~! I want to take her home and hug her forever!





- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm behind in my HM games--the latest one I've played is Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns orz


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> /_goes full-on Rena mode_
> Haooo...~! I want to take her home and hug her forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm behind in my HM games--the latest one I've played is Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns orz



Ahhh, thank you! I'm glad you like her! I feel that pink is definitely her color, lol. Though I like blue for her, too. 

_Tale of Two Towns_ was great, though! I still need to finish it. I'm pretty sure I was romancing Cam for Lillian. I adore them together. X3


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> First finished (and full colored) art I've ever done of my mayor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibi because chibi is cutes. Dress was a design by me. : ) Will be used as a reference for my mayor from now on. Pretty pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> Edit: Added a nose. I'm always torn between whether or not my chibi styles should have noses or not, but I think they look better with them, generally.



Aww, that's an adorable pic. Pink is definitely her color. Suits her quite well.  With most chibi styles, I think it just looks odd without one. But, that's just me.

Btw, what's the appeal of Harvest Moon anyway? I've heard of it, but I've never thought to try it. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Aww, that's an adorable pic. Pink is definitely her color. Suits her quite well.  With most chibi styles, I think it just looks odd without one. But, that's just me.
> 
> Btw, what's the appeal of Harvest Moon anyway? I've heard of it, but I've never thought to try it. XD



Thanks a lot! As much as I enjoyed the red dress, I think this one suits her a lot more. And I like the flower accessory more than the crown, when it comes down to it. And yeah, that's true. There are some styles that look really cute without them. I've just generally found that the lack of a nose doesn't suit mine. XD One minute it looks OK to me, the next I'm adding a nose in. I suppose I could just be indecisive, too...

Harvest Moon is similar to Animal Crossing in the respect that one of your biggest goals in the game is to befriend other people (by giving them gifts, talking to them, etc). And in the case of bachelors and bachelorettes, raising friendship with them eventually gets them interested romantically and you can marry, have kids, etc. The biggest focus to the game is growing crops and raising animals. You have a farm/ranch and you grow crops to sell to get money, make dishes (cooking), and give to other townspeople/prospective marriage prospects who like them. Each person has likes and dislikes, so giving someone something they like will earn you a little friendship, while you'd build it much faster giving them something they LOVE. Another core of the gameplay is upgrading your tools, mining, fishing, and other things like that (which vary from HM game to HM game). It's very much a 'slice of life' kind of game. It's relaxing and doesn't tax you the way that other games do, in my opinion. And you still feel a nice accomplishment every time you get something you want, be it an upgrade, a 'heart event' with your chosen bachelor/ette, a certain item from mining, etc, etc. They also have festivals and contests, much like the sort of thing you see in Animal Crossing.

I could explain more if you want, that's the general gist of it!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! I decided to put that image of my mayor into one of my sigs as a shipper. Hahahahaha XD
> 
> I have a file set aside for a different marriage, too. XD Either the Wizard or Gill... I can't quite decide. I'll probably try ALL of them, eventually. (But I ended up shipping Molly hardest with Chase. Angela I ship with Gill, so I'd probably have her marry him in another file. lol) And _A New Beginning_ is definitely fantastic! Neil is a cutie and Allen is nice too, but I ended up going for Sanjay. XD I need to get back into it sometime so I can finish romancing him. (I'm hell-bent on getting a reverse proposal, so it'll be awhile.)
> 
> Yikes, I can imagine. D: I haven't preordered just yet. But I'm so glad they're still going to continue making the Harvest Moon titles, even if stupid Natsume took the rights to the name and is trying to use it to sell their Minecraft wannabe HM. :S I don't mind if XSeed changes the name, since it's not the name that makes the game. It's their wonderful localizations.
> 
> The blueprint addition was really fun! I genuinely enjoyed that, too, though I still can't understand how quickly they can build something. XD Hahaha. And man, I LOVE that you can finally customize characters and make lots of clothes, too! I'm sure both of those are bound to come back with _Story of Seasons_, along with new gameplay elements. I haven't let myself look at the bachelor and bachelorette lists for it yet. I want to be surprised. Hehe.



OMG so a note lol--I finally picked my A New Beginning up just now and am getting fully sucked in again 8'D Yay for bringing this up Amissa<3

Huhuhu, for me I think I was going to remarry Luke hahaha as strange as it sounds xD I was all...eh, why not : O? Ugh I can't recall all of my girls, but I think I had Luke (starting again hehehe), Wizard and of course Julius hahaha I like flamboyancy what can I say xD AMG how can you not fall hard for Allen uwah : O Though Sanjay looks like an absolute gentleman unlike Allen lol T_T But hey, Allen has that sexy snarky attitude xD

Yup, ugh the torture for having to wait is pure agony >: I agree what was Natsume thinking??!! Well I agree Xseed always does an outstanding job as far as I am concerned, very much cannot wait as well to surprise myself with the bachelors and even bachelorettes : ) Ugh what games exactly is Natsume even focusing on now? -_- I wouldn't be surprised if they're those super crummy releases hahaha.

Yuss, I agree loving the blueprints and it's always suspenseful when you get near building your future-hubby's home 8'D It's all yay he's gonna be here soon : D True, your character takes literally 5-15 seconds to build everything; talk about superhuman : O
Oh gosh my biggest draw back into it too is the clothing portion hahaha, I love the challenge : D I am stoked for whatever it has in store, let us all rejoice that they're continuing hopefully into an epic and worthy HM continuance/franchise <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Boompity : O


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Boompity : O



Sorry, I've been pretty busy! (Super Bowl week Thur-Sun is a busy one at work.) I'll answer your last reply in full when I get home from work today! Thanks for being patient!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry, I've been pretty busy! (Super Bowl week Thur-Sun is a busy one at work.) I'll answer your last reply in full when I get home from work today! Thanks for being patient!



Oooo I see, take your time; work can be demanding T_T


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG so a note lol--I finally picked my A New Beginning up just now and am getting fully sucked in again 8'D Yay for bringing this up Amissa<3
> 
> Huhuhu, for me I think I was going to remarry Luke hahaha as strange as it sounds xD I was all...eh, why not : O? Ugh I can't recall all of my girls, but I think I had Luke (starting again hehehe), Wizard and of course Julius hahaha I like flamboyancy what can I say xD AMG how can you not fall hard for Allen uwah : O Though Sanjay looks like an absolute gentleman unlike Allen lol T_T But hey, Allen has that sexy snarky attitude xD
> 
> Yup, ugh the torture for having to wait is pure agony >: I agree what was Natsume thinking??!! Well I agree Xseed always does an outstanding job as far as I am concerned, very much cannot wait as well to surprise myself with the bachelors and even bachelorettes : ) Ugh what games exactly is Natsume even focusing on now? -_- I wouldn't be surprised if they're those super crummy releases hahaha.
> 
> Yuss, I agree loving the blueprints and it's always suspenseful when you get near building your future-hubby's home 8'D It's all yay he's gonna be here soon : D True, your character takes literally 5-15 seconds to build everything; talk about superhuman : O
> Oh gosh my biggest draw back into it too is the clothing portion hahaha, I love the challenge : D I am stoked for whatever it has in store, let us all rejoice that they're continuing hopefully into an epic and worthy HM continuance/franchise <3



Awesome! I'm glad you're getting into _A New Beginning_ again. I should really pick it up again sometime, too. (Alas, there's so many games I need to play/finish. I would seriously come up with a gigantic list of them at this point and it just keeps _growing_...)

Luke is a fun guy! I don't think I ever thought of really pursuing him since I liked him with Selena. Their heart events were so silly. And at least he wasn't drunk before asking her to marry him like a certain OWEN asking Kathy... Haha, I do like Allen! I definitely have a thing for redheads. I just didn't like his attitude so much. I'm sure he warms up to the farmer as you raise his hearts up more, but he crossed the line calling her a dog at the festival, for me. XD If I created a character with a different sort of personality that I think could compliment/challenge him more, I'd take a shot at him. lol My heart went to Sanjay, though. Figures I would try to go after one that is the most difficult to woo, given how late in the game he's unlocked.

Natsume is definitely trying to use the "Harvest Moon" trademark name to their advantage to sell their own crap, but I don't think it's going to work. Maybe back in the day when people were generally uninformed, but with the internet, it spread like wildfire what they were doing and I think they're going to tank, while _Story of Seasons_, the PROPER HM title, is going to flourish. Natsume can try to bask in the glory, but a name alone doesn't make the game or make the sales and they're going to find that out the hard way. : )

Haha, yup! It was pretty interesting of the game to make the requirements of new bachelor/ettes being that you had to literally BUILD their house/establishment in first. Plus it made things a bit more challenging to have some of them not unlockable until much later in the game. It added more longevity to the game, IMO. _Animal Parade_ did something like that, as well, with the Bell story and opening up new parts of the world/new people as you progressed. I hope that _Story of Seasons_ will do something like that, too.

Yessss let us definitely rejoice! I have never really been disappointed by any HM game that I've played. I've strangely always loved doing tedious things like the farming and slowly building things up (I guess that comes from the days of grinding in NES/SNES RPGs and stuff like that. Though I also loved fruit collecting and elemental gathering in _Legend of Mana_, which my brothers thought was the strangest thing. I could literally do it for hours.) Either way, I'm totally looking forward to it!


----------



## Amissapanda

Did a color palette challenge today!

I got this request on tumblr: _*a-bucketful-of-smiles said:How about Rosalina (Super Mario Galaxy/Mario Kart/Super Smash Bros) in 58 or Princess Zelda in 29?*_

I decided to go with...






Rosalina! Sort of in honor of her Amiibo being released at Target stores tomorrow. (Although there's no Targets within 200 miles of here, unfortunately, so I'd have to be pretty darn ducky to land one. Sad face.) I have never attempted to draw her before (or much of any Mario-universe characters, really) and I thought I ought to at least give her a shot and see how she might look in my style. And this is the result!

I'm pretty happy with it. I cheated the palette just a tiny bit by also using white and a little bit of tools like burn and soft light. I think this will be my last art of January 2015, rounding me off to nearly 50 arts within the first month to start the year off (that's counting all the sketches I've done too, though). 

Anyway, hopefully Rosalina fans and non-fans alike might appreciate this~ Enjoy!


----------



## Amissapanda

Wee little teensy bumpu.


----------



## Amissapanda

okay.


----------



## Vizionari

:O That is amazing! Rosalina is my favorite Nintendo character, I mean your artwork is just beautiful


----------



## Amissapanda

Vizionari said:


> :O That is amazing! Rosalina is my favorite Nintendo character, I mean your artwork is just beautiful



Thank you very much! I'm glad you liked my version of her, especially when she's your favorite! (And thanks for the compliment in general, too. It's super sweet of you.)

This comment made my night after I worked so hard on her, much thanks.


----------



## Zane

Your Rosalina piece is stunning! I love all your palette-challenge works but that one might be my favorite. The shading on the hair is just lovely. *o*
congrats on nearly 50 drawings in a month btw!! i envy that productivity lol


----------



## roroselle

whhaaaat
you got that skill for palette challenge! 
i really love the effect you did of the wand

the whole piece is a beauty~

and i went and read previous posts cuz ima weirdo

AND OMG HARVEST MOON T.T
I've been playing that ever since Mineral Town on GBA!
I currently have New Beginning which I haven't touched in the longest xD

One of my faves to play was A Wonderful Life~ i loved the gameplay for some reason, really made me feel like a farm-hand owner person lol

and I agree with Zane, wow 50! lol


----------



## Amissapanda

Zane said:


> Your Rosalina piece is stunning! I love all your palette-challenge works but that one might be my favorite. The shading on the hair is just lovely. *o*
> congrats on nearly 50 drawings in a month btw!! i envy that productivity lol



Thank you very much! Palette challenge stuff is definitely a lot of fun and you never really know what the result is going to look like until after you're done unless you're a master artist who can literally plan all those colors ahead of time and how to use them. It's pretty exciting to experiment with. But I'm glad you liked the result! 

Well, despite hitting that high number, most of them are sketches, so it's not AS productive as it could be. Haha. 



roroselle said:


> whhaaaat
> you got that skill for palette challenge!
> i really love the effect you did of the wand
> 
> the whole piece is a beauty~
> 
> and i went and read previous posts cuz ima weirdo
> 
> AND OMG HARVEST MOON T.T
> I've been playing that ever since Mineral Town on GBA!
> I currently have New Beginning which I haven't touched in the longest xD
> 
> One of my faves to play was A Wonderful Life~ i loved the gameplay for some reason, really made me feel like a farm-hand owner person lol
> 
> and I agree with Zane, wow 50! lol



Thanks a lot! The piece felt a little too bare without some flourish, so I figured I could play with the star wand to give it a little something more. Glad you liked it!

I wish I had gotten to play _More Friends From Mineral Town_ back in the day. I did download it on my GBA emulator and play a bit of it there, though. : ) It's definitely a fun one. I think my favorites are _Animal Parade_ and _A New Beginning_, though. There's a charm to them that I simply can't deny.

Getting _Story of Seasons_ when it comes out?

Haha, 50 isn't all that impressive when most of them are just sketches, but it's a good start to the year, nonetheless. At this rate, I'll blow last year out of the water unless I end up on some kind of art block for months on hand, which could possibly happen, but I certainly hope not.


----------



## Hyoshido

Dat Rosalina thooo, you have to draw more characters with your palette challenges for sure!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Dat Rosalina thooo, you have to draw more characters with your palette challenges for sure!!



I'm sure I will as the year goes. Palette challenges are really fun to do.


----------



## roroselle

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you very much! Palette challenge stuff is definitely a lot of fun and you never really know what the result is going to look like until after you're done unless you're a master artist who can literally plan all those colors ahead of time and how to use them. It's pretty exciting to experiment with. But I'm glad you liked the result!
> 
> Well, despite hitting that high number, most of them are sketches, so it's not AS productive as it could be. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! The piece felt a little too bare without some flourish, so I figured I could play with the star wand to give it a little something more. Glad you liked it!
> 
> I wish I had gotten to play _More Friends From Mineral Town_ back in the day. I did download it on my GBA emulator and play a bit of it there, though. : ) It's definitely a fun one. I think my favorites are _Animal Parade_ and _A New Beginning_, though. There's a charm to them that I simply can't deny.
> 
> Getting _Story of Seasons_ when it comes out?
> 
> Haha, 50 isn't all that impressive when most of them are just sketches, but it's a good start to the year, nonetheless. At this rate, I'll blow last year out of the water unless I end up on some kind of art block for months on hand, which could possibly happen, but I certainly hope not.



a new beginning def has a charm :3 
i love the fact i can edit how my farm looks and well, the whole dang town too! lol

i definitely will get Story of Seasons!
i pre-ordered it so i can get that angora rabbit plushie <3 haha
and i'm already eyein out Raeger to be my beloved LOL i love me a man that can cook

i believe in you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can't wait to see more art from yaaa


----------



## Amissapanda

roroselle said:


> a new beginning def has a charm :3
> i love the fact i can edit how my farm looks and well, the whole dang town too! lol
> 
> i definitely will get Story of Seasons!
> i pre-ordered it so i can get that angora rabbit plushie <3 haha
> and i'm already eyein out Raeger to be my beloved LOL i love me a man that can cook
> 
> i believe in you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see more art from yaaa



Haha, yeah, they took customization even further by allowing you to even make the entire layout of the town and change it basically whenever you want. XD 

Oooh, awesome! I didn't pre-order it, but the plushies are cute! I have an alpaca from my order of _The Tale of Two Towns_, and a yak from my pre-order of _A New Beginning_. I haven't checked out the prospects for relationships in the game yet, as I want it to be a surprise. Hehe.

Thanks a lot!



Also, thanks everyone for 20k views on my thread! I'm honored that people look at this at all.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! As much as I enjoyed the red dress, I think this one suits her a lot more. And I like the flower accessory more than the crown, when it comes down to it. And yeah, that's true. There are some styles that look really cute without them. I've just generally found that the lack of a nose doesn't suit mine. XD One minute it looks OK to me, the next I'm adding a nose in. I suppose I could just be indecisive, too...
> 
> Harvest Moon is similar to Animal Crossing in the respect that one of your biggest goals in the game is to befriend other people (by giving them gifts, talking to them, etc). And in the case of bachelors and bachelorettes, raising friendship with them eventually gets them interested romantically and you can marry, have kids, etc. The biggest focus to the game is growing crops and raising animals. You have a farm/ranch and you grow crops to sell to get money, make dishes (cooking), and give to other townspeople/prospective marriage prospects who like them. Each person has likes and dislikes, so giving someone something they like will earn you a little friendship, while you'd build it much faster giving them something they LOVE. Another core of the gameplay is upgrading your tools, mining, fishing, and other things like that (which vary from HM game to HM game). It's very much a 'slice of life' kind of game. It's relaxing and doesn't tax you the way that other games do, in my opinion. And you still feel a nice accomplishment every time you get something you want, be it an upgrade, a 'heart event' with your chosen bachelor/ette, a certain item from mining, etc, etc. They also have festivals and contests, much like the sort of thing you see in Animal Crossing.
> 
> I could explain more if you want, that's the general gist of it!



Haha, the joy of indecisiveness indeed. I like that flower accessory as well, though I don't seem to have much luck finding outfits I like with it. Seems alright with my mayor's summer outfit, but... even though I put it as an option on her ref sheet, no one seems draw it though. XD Always the carnation. 

Ahh, okay. Yeah, definitely some similarities to AC. Doesn't sound like the most fast paced game in the world, though that's not the point of the game, in the first place. Just from your description, doesn't sound like the most interesting game, but I do like Animal Crossing. Probably should look more into the game and maybe watch from LPs, to figure it out. XD Most games I like are either FPS or action RPGs, so definitely not something I typically gravitate towards.  

Ooh! That Rosalina's really pretty!! :3 Aww, yeah, her amiibo sold out super fast. Sadly no Target near me had it in stock yesterday, so hopefully, I could catch a restock in the coming days. Wonder if they'll be restocked online, since you could try to get it there too. Last I checked, it was sold out there too. :/


----------



## MayorGong

Your art is amazing! sooo cute Rosalina ;v;


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Haha, the joy of indecisiveness indeed. I like that flower accessory as well, though I don't seem to have much luck finding outfits I like with it. Seems alright with my mayor's summer outfit, but... even though I put it as an option on her ref sheet, no one seems draw it though. XD Always the carnation.
> 
> Ahh, okay. Yeah, definitely some similarities to AC. Doesn't sound like the most fast paced game in the world, though that's not the point of the game, in the first place. Just from your description, doesn't sound like the most interesting game, but I do like Animal Crossing. Probably should look more into the game and maybe watch from LPs, to figure it out. XD Most games I like are either FPS or action RPGs, so definitely not something I typically gravitate towards.
> 
> Ooh! That Rosalina's really pretty!! :3 Aww, yeah, her amiibo sold out super fast. Sadly no Target near me had it in stock yesterday, so hopefully, I could catch a restock in the coming days. Wonder if they'll be restocked online, since you could try to get it there too. Last I checked, it was sold out there too. :/



Haha, yeah, I couldn't find many clothes that went with it, either. I got lucky and had this set of dresses, and the pink happened to match it almost perfectly. I was pretty thrilled. lol It's usually too bright to go with other outfits.

Yeah, it's definitely not a fast-paced game at all. And I know those types of games aren't for everyone. It can get really repetitive. That doesn't bother me, but I can see how it would grate on the nerves for others. But yeah, you can always look up LPs for any of them if you want to get an idea.

Thanks a lot! I heard that apparently she will not be restocked in stores (that's what they say from numerous sources on twitter, at least), but that they may restock online at some point. I just hope I don't miss that restock, whenever it may be.



MayorGong said:


> Your art is amazing! sooo cute Rosalina ;v;



Thank you so very much! I'm really flattered that you think so! And I had fun drawing Rosalina. She was a nice challenge. : )




So I don't post merge, just want to say that...

Tonight is *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness*! I'll be going LIVE on twitch *here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime at 8:30PM EST! (Approximately 15 minutes from now.)

You're more than welcome to come and join in or watch! 

I do have to leave a mild warning for swearing, though. I swear a lot during Mario Kart. XD;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Awesome! I'm glad you're getting into _A New Beginning_ again. I should really pick it up again sometime, too. (Alas, there's so many games I need to play/finish. I would seriously come up with a gigantic list of them at this point and it just keeps _growing_...)
> 
> Luke is a fun guy! I don't think I ever thought of really pursuing him since I liked him with Selena. Their heart events were so silly. And at least he wasn't drunk before asking her to marry him like a certain OWEN asking Kathy... Haha, I do like Allen! I definitely have a thing for redheads. I just didn't like his attitude so much. I'm sure he warms up to the farmer as you raise his hearts up more, but he crossed the line calling her a dog at the festival, for me. XD If I created a character with a different sort of personality that I think could compliment/challenge him more, I'd take a shot at him. lol My heart went to Sanjay, though. Figures I would try to go after one that is the most difficult to woo, given how late in the game he's unlocked.
> 
> Natsume is definitely trying to use the "Harvest Moon" trademark name to their advantage to sell their own crap, but I don't think it's going to work. Maybe back in the day when people were generally uninformed, but with the internet, it spread like wildfire what they were doing and I think they're going to tank, while _Story of Seasons_, the PROPER HM title, is going to flourish. Natsume can try to bask in the glory, but a name alone doesn't make the game or make the sales and they're going to find that out the hard way. : )
> 
> Haha, yup! It was pretty interesting of the game to make the requirements of new bachelor/ettes being that you had to literally BUILD their house/establishment in first. Plus it made things a bit more challenging to have some of them not unlockable until much later in the game. It added more longevity to the game, IMO. _Animal Parade_ did something like that, as well, with the Bell story and opening up new parts of the world/new people as you progressed. I hope that _Story of Seasons_ will do something like that, too.
> 
> Yessss let us definitely rejoice! I have never really been disappointed by any HM game that I've played. I've strangely always loved doing tedious things like the farming and slowly building things up (I guess that comes from the days of grinding in NES/SNES RPGs and stuff like that. Though I also loved fruit collecting and elemental gathering in _Legend of Mana_, which my brothers thought was the strangest thing. I could literally do it for hours.) Either way, I'm totally looking forward to it!



Oh gosh I know what you mean 8'D I have also been wanting to get back into Rune Factory 4 lol, another game I need to finish ;P Also huzzah because I finally made it to where Amir/Sanjay are coming haha so exciting xD

Yup OMG I just love what a fun-loving and sweet guy Luke is : D And yes I admit I might be an M as far as Allen goes LOL, I have to say I like taking his verbal abuse xD And I also like Amir, I married him in Bazaar for DS hehe, he's very gentlemanly if I remember correctly<3 But hmmm I still think Allen is the smexiest to date xD I did have a peek at the new SoS ones and wow will just say I have my pickings for when the game gets here xD

Very true, I recently checked out their latest title and it looks wayyyyyyyyyyy too bad minecrafty Dx what were they thinking?? Really not a good investment, how horrid of them to continue to fool others with the harvest moon title T_T I also read it takes forever to even get any relationships in the game they made so overall mostly a building game O_O Yeahhhhh not ever getting their new junk xD

I agree, I love the aspect of building a town or getting things restored to progress and unlock. It always opens new paths in the game and makes for continuously enjoyable events that happen : D I read their blog AKA Xseed regarding features and AMG I could not be happier so far with how they have planned things<3 I am stoked they are keeping cutomization : O And overall I bet this will be a great addition *crosses fingers : )*

Haha agreed, plus when you grind/farm you earn *_* Money is always a primary love as you can afford more lovely things xD or Gold whatever you want to refer to it as : ) I also have enjoyed just about every title I played so I am not gonna lose hope in the original series! 

Also guess what I got during the Club Nintendo Rewards Sale xD?? I got Earthbound 'cause hey an rpg that looks pretty epic :3 Also a lot of your excitement toward the series made me think it must be fun : D And of course it looks incredible for a '95 game<3


----------



## Amissapanda

@Kairi---I'll reply later tonight when I have time!


Just updating this quick to say that I'll be streaming _Super Mario Galaxy 2_ fail tonight! As usual, I shoot for 8:30PM EST!

That's in just about five or so minutes.

I'll be streaming here if you want to stop by and watch/chat: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh I know what you mean 8'D I have also been wanting to get back into Rune Factory 4 lol, another game I need to finish ;P Also huzzah because I finally made it to where Amir/Sanjay are coming haha so exciting xD
> 
> Yup OMG I just love what a fun-loving and sweet guy Luke is : D And yes I admit I might be an M as far as Allen goes LOL, I have to say I like taking his verbal abuse xD And I also like Amir, I married him in Bazaar for DS hehe, he's very gentlemanly if I remember correctly<3 But hmmm I still think Allen is the smexiest to date xD I did have a peek at the new SoS ones and wow will just say I have my pickings for when the game gets here xD
> 
> Very true, I recently checked out their latest title and it looks wayyyyyyyyyyy too bad minecrafty Dx what were they thinking?? Really not a good investment, how horrid of them to continue to fool others with the harvest moon title T_T I also read it takes forever to even get any relationships in the game they made so overall mostly a building game O_O Yeahhhhh not ever getting their new junk xD
> 
> I agree, I love the aspect of building a town or getting things restored to progress and unlock. It always opens new paths in the game and makes for continuously enjoyable events that happen : D I read their blog AKA Xseed regarding features and AMG I could not be happier so far with how they have planned things<3 I am stoked they are keeping cutomization : O And overall I bet this will be a great addition *crosses fingers : )*
> 
> Haha agreed, plus when you grind/farm you earn *_* Money is always a primary love as you can afford more lovely things xD or Gold whatever you want to refer to it as : ) I also have enjoyed just about every title I played so I am not gonna lose hope in the original series!
> 
> Also guess what I got during the Club Nintendo Rewards Sale xD?? I got Earthbound 'cause hey an rpg that looks pretty epic :3 Also a lot of your excitement toward the series made me think it must be fun : D And of course it looks incredible for a '95 game<3



Oh man, I barely got anywhere in _Rune Factory 4_! _Pokemon X_ came out around the same time and my friend got me super-involved in that. I really need to get back to it. I was having a lot of fun playing it. (So many games I need to get back to SIGH.)

I know how you feel! XD To be honest, that was part of my allure toward him, too. (Fictional douches, for some reason, do everything for me that real douches do not.) But I guess I felt a liiiiiittle wary 'cause my friend and lots of other people were like WOW ALLEN IS A TERRIBLE DOUCHE KILL IT WITH FIRE HE'S THE BANE OF ALL WOMEN and I was like oooohkay I better find someone else... lol. I'm too easily influenced. I do really like Sanjay, though. (Weird how I go for both ends of the spectrum... tsunderes, too, but I didn't like Neil all that much from ANB.)

Yeah, when I saw their trailer for the new "Harvest Moon", I couldn't believe what I was seeing. XD;; I mean, if that's what people want to play, more power to them, but it's definitely not my cup of tea. And I'm mad that they're calling it Harvest Moon just to use the title instead of doing their own thing, which would have had more merit IMO. Xseed is great, though, yeah. Rune Factory 4 hasn't disappointed and I'm sure the new Story of Seasons won't, either. Much to look forward to!

Exactly! It's always nice to have spare funds, because then you can get things you want in-game! lol And my hopes are with yours, definitely!

Ohhhhhh! Awesommmmme! I really hope that you'll enjoy it! Azu has been playing it too and she said she loves it. XD It's definitely got a 90's feel to it (and with the humor/setting), but it's a timeless classic in my opinion. I definitely think it'll be fun for you, though! I'm willing to eat those words if I'm wrong, but I genuinely think you'll enjoy it! I'd love to hear what you think if/when you start playing!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Oh man, I barely got anywhere in _Rune Factory 4_! _Pokemon X_ came out around the same time and my friend got me super-involved in that. I really need to get back to it. I was having a lot of fun playing it. (So many games I need to get back to SIGH.)
> 
> I know how you feel! XD To be honest, that was part of my allure toward him, too. (Fictional douches, for some reason, do everything for me that real douches do not.) But I guess I felt a liiiiiittle wary 'cause my friend and lots of other people were like WOW ALLEN IS A TERRIBLE DOUCHE KILL IT WITH FIRE HE'S THE BANE OF ALL WOMEN and I was like oooohkay I better find someone else... lol. I'm too easily influenced. I do really like Sanjay, though. (Weird how I go for both ends of the spectrum... tsunderes, too, but I didn't like Neil all that much from ANB.)
> 
> Yeah, when I saw their trailer for the new "Harvest Moon", I couldn't believe what I was seeing. XD;; I mean, if that's what people want to play, more power to them, but it's definitely not my cup of tea. And I'm mad that they're calling it Harvest Moon just to use the title instead of doing their own thing, which would have had more merit IMO. Xseed is great, though, yeah. Rune Factory 4 hasn't disappointed and I'm sure the new Story of Seasons won't, either. Much to look forward to!
> 
> Exactly! It's always nice to have spare funds, because then you can get things you want in-game! lol And my hopes are with yours, definitely!
> 
> Ohhhhhh! Awesommmmme! I really hope that you'll enjoy it! Azu has been playing it too and she said she loves it. XD It's definitely got a 90's feel to it (and with the humor/setting), but it's a timeless classic in my opinion. I definitely think it'll be fun for you, though! I'm willing to eat those words if I'm wrong, but I genuinely think you'll enjoy it! I'd love to hear what you think if/when you start playing!



First of all, forgot to say this but Rosalina looks amazing *_*

Now I totally agree lol, I am debating on some different games but may finish watching SAO first 8'D as I started it 1-2 days ago and am addicted haha. I will say I have a huge urge to get to RF 4 again, especially with the lovely cut-scenes I so admire xD Also going back and forth on Eathbound and can honestly say I am enjoying it ;D

Hahaha I agree, it's strange but yeah real life jerks aren't worth it, but hey fictional ones? Why not ;D Plus on the fictional side of things my game characters are quite Masochistic 8'D so they can handle that verbal abuse 'n stuff ;P Otherwise I too also like Amir, he's actually kind and compliments the MC a lot : D

OMG yes, that minecraft-esque crap ain't worth anyone's time and as someone mentioned; many people will be wondering if it's the real HM or not T_T I truly hope the crowd doesn't linger for too long on a false company and realizes Xseed is the new honcho xD I agree, RF 4 was wonderful and enjoyable; I cannot wait to see what we have in store for SoS<3

Yuss, always good to hear, and omg haha because I keep working on ANB and I need to keep earning for trips to the Ancient Ruins ugh 120k a trip 8'D

I am happy to hear Au loves it too : D I truly enjoy it as well, trying not to use a guide as I want a feel for exploration haha : ) I can definitely say it was worth the 250 coins I spent : D I shall let you know what  think about halfway through or so, and lol because of the whole naming thing at the beginning xD


----------



## Amissapanda

Commission/Auction Art for *The Hidden Owl*!

First up, your Fantasy Life character sketch---







I went ahead and took my own path with the wings. I hope you don't mind. And I couldn't pull of the sword satisfactorily, so I went with an Alchemist flask instead. Anyway, I hope you like the result!

And finally...






Your mayor and Annalise! This was really fun to do. Horse villagers are surprisingly fun to draw. : ) And since you wanted them together, I imagined them taking a walk somewhere in your town. I wasn't sure if you wanted it to be romantic or not, so I took a path that could be viewed either way. I really hope that you'll like it! 

Thanks a lot for bidding in my auction and buying it out! I hope you find this worth your bells. : )

Images were uploaded with Imgur, so hopefully you won't have any problems with saving them.

EDIT: I just realized I forgot the Halo. Let me go fix that. >>;;;






Halo version. Sorry about that. How silly that I remembered it on the other drawing and then forgot it in the color one. Fffff.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Amissapanda said:


> Commission/Auction Art for *The Hidden Owl*!
> 
> First up, your Fantasy Life character sketch---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and took my own path with the wings. I hope you don't mind. And I couldn't pull of the sword satisfactorily, so I went with an Alchemist flask instead. Anyway, I hope you like the result!
> 
> And finally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mayor and Annalise! This was really fun to do. Horse villagers are surprisingly fun to draw. : ) And since you wanted them together, I imagined them taking a walk somewhere in your town. I wasn't sure if you wanted it to be romantic or not, so I took a path that could be viewed either way. I really hope that you'll like it!
> 
> Thanks a lot for bidding in my auction and buying it out! I hope you find this worth your bells. : )
> 
> Images were uploaded with Imgur, so hopefully you won't have any problems with saving them.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I forgot the Halo. Let me go fix that. >>;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo version. Sorry about that. How silly that I remembered it on the other drawing and then forgot it in the color one. Fffff.


omg you make me cry ;-; 

It's so amazing! I can't even like say how much I love them. Thank you so so much Manda you are truly amazing!


----------



## Amissapanda

The Hidden Owl said:


> omg you make me cry ;-;
> 
> It's so amazing! I can't even like say how much I love them. Thank you so so much Manda you are truly amazing!



Aww, don't cry! D:

I'm really glad that you liked it, though. You're very welcome. : ) (And I'm honored for your compliment, thank you.)


----------



## milkyi

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, yeah, I couldn't find many clothes that went with it, either. I got lucky and had this set of dresses, and the pink happened to match it almost perfectly. I was pretty thrilled. lol It's usually too bright to go with other outfits.
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely not a fast-paced game at all. And I know those types of games aren't for everyone. It can get really repetitive. That doesn't bother me, but I can see how it would grate on the nerves for others. But yeah, you can always look up LPs for any of them if you want to get an idea.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I heard that apparently she will not be restocked in stores (that's what they say from numerous sources on twitter, at least), but that they may restock online at some point. I just hope I don't miss that restock, whenever it may be.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much! I'm really flattered that you think so! And I had fun drawing Rosalina. She was a nice challenge. : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't post merge, just want to say that...
> 
> Tonight is *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness*! I'll be going LIVE on twitch *here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime at 8:30PM EST! (Approximately 15 minutes from now.)
> 
> You're more than welcome to come and join in or watch!
> 
> I do have to leave a mild warning for swearing, though. I swear a lot during Mario Kart. XD;



Im watching OuO


----------



## Hyoshido

Actually Amissa, it'll be next week when I can probably join Mario kart ;n;


----------



## Amissapanda

Yuelia said:


> Im watching OuO



Awesome. :3 You're more than welcome to come again.



Hyogo said:


> Actually Amissa, it'll be next week when I can probably join Mario kart ;n;



You're a butt(ness).


----------



## Hyoshido

Sorry if I thought my siblings had this week off!! :C I can't stay up late if they don't have a break!

I mean, if my mother were still around, it'd be fine D':


----------



## Amissapanda

*Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 15 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players! 

You're all more than welcome to stop by and watch/play! (Though if you want to play, you'll have to add my NNID first and let me know what yours is so I can accept the request!)


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> First of all, forgot to say this but Rosalina looks amazing *_*
> 
> Now I totally agree lol, I am debating on some different games but may finish watching SAO first 8'D as I started it 1-2 days ago and am addicted haha. I will say I have a huge urge to get to RF 4 again, especially with the lovely cut-scenes I so admire xD Also going back and forth on Eathbound and can honestly say I am enjoying it ;D
> 
> Hahaha I agree, it's strange but yeah real life jerks aren't worth it, but hey fictional ones? Why not ;D Plus on the fictional side of things my game characters are quite Masochistic 8'D so they can handle that verbal abuse 'n stuff ;P Otherwise I too also like Amir, he's actually kind and compliments the MC a lot : D
> 
> OMG yes, that minecraft-esque crap ain't worth anyone's time and as someone mentioned; many people will be wondering if it's the real HM or not T_T I truly hope the crowd doesn't linger for too long on a false company and realizes Xseed is the new honcho xD I agree, RF 4 was wonderful and enjoyable; I cannot wait to see what we have in store for SoS<3
> 
> Yuss, always good to hear, and omg haha because I keep working on ANB and I need to keep earning for trips to the Ancient Ruins ugh 120k a trip 8'D
> 
> I am happy to hear Au loves it too : D I truly enjoy it as well, trying not to use a guide as I want a feel for exploration haha : ) I can definitely say it was worth the 250 coins I spent : D I shall let you know what  think about halfway through or so, and lol because of the whole naming thing at the beginning xD



Ahhh, thank you so much! 

Did you finish SAO, then? The second half/second series isn't nearly as good, IMO. But glad to hear you're enjoying EarthBound, too!

Haha, yeah, exactly. The fact that they're fictional makes it OK, since it's not like I romanticize ACTUAL jerkwads in real life or anything. We know where to put the lines. lol And Amir is pretty cool, too! My friend went for him. We would joke around about how we were trying to get the two most difficult ones to woo.

I really do feel bad for those who might get suckered in by the _Harvest Moon_ name, alone. It's really crappy of them to use the title like that to try to sell their stinky knock-off. But that's what companies do, I guess. :/ Anything they can to try to make money, even if it's shady crap.

Oh man, I hardly ever took trips because it costs so ridiculously much. lololol Then again, after awhile, it was pretty easy to get money selling milk/products from other people's animals. Nowadays I bet almost no one plays it, though. XD;;

Even if you don't use the guide, check out the guide after you finish the game! It's really amazing what they put together in full color all those years ago. Glad to hear you think it was worth the coins, though! XD Feel free to let me know when you get to the half-way-ish point!


----------



## Amissapanda

*Super Smash Bros. Wii U* friends matches will be LIVE in about 20 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

You're all more than welcome to stop by and watch/play! (Though if you want to play, you'll have to add my NNID first and let me know what yours is so I can accept the request!) 

Also, as a special treat... my younger brother will be with me on Skype tonight while we play! : ) Should be a blast!


----------



## Hyoshido

It's funny because I was watching. ;^)


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> It's funny because I was watching. ;^)



Pssssh! And you didn't even mention your presence!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Pssssh! And you didn't even mention your presence!


I have to be edgy and well hidden though!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I have to be edgy and well hidden though!



Then you will never be noticed. RIP(ness).


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Then you will never be noticed. RIP(ness).


You wouldn't notice me even if I tried really hard ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> You wouldn't notice me even if I tried really hard ;-;



What. I reply to literally everyone who shows up and chats, even if their names are ridiculously hard to say or sound out.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah but you wouldn't "notice" me!
Ye catchin' my drift? Senpai sama chan? B(


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Yeah but you wouldn't "notice" me!
> Ye catchin' my drift? Senpai sama chan? B(



Bro, how would you know if you didn't even try?

Fail(ness).

You didn't even want to hang. I feel unloved now.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Bro, how would you know if you didn't even try?
> 
> Fail(ness).
> 
> You didn't even want to hang. I feel unloved now.


It's not like I can invade your personal space and make you appreciate of how lovely you are! That would require effort! I'd need: a valid passport, money, more money, an amiibo bag for when I steal all the amiibo's and dongers

Your puns won't work on me! It's going to take more than a HarNESS to tame me!!

If we're going to retain a serious relationship, I need to be as edgy and secretive as possible till you REQUIRE my services for the first month, taking love too fast would only break my dongers.
Otherwise I'd like seriously love to hang out with you, you're a blast to talk with!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Finished commission for a client on DA:







Her OC Jiyu with canon character Yosuke from _Persona 4_. : )

I have one more finished commission, but at the request of the commissioner, it's not one they would like for me to share around. lol And I'm respecting their wishes. : P There'll probably be a few more like that, since I do get some fetish commissions. (And those aren't appropriate for the audience here, anyway.)

Progress goes well. Got the lines done for another commission, but I can't continue it until I get the OK on the sketch from the commissioner. *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## azukitan

What an endearing pose--and just perfect for Valentine's Day! ^__^


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> What an endearing pose--and just perfect for Valentine's Day! ^__^



Thank you! Pose was the commissioner's idea/request, so I hope she'll like the result! I did want to finish it today, though, since it was clearly couple-themed. (Same for another one I'm waiting on, but it can't be helped if they don't get back to me on OK-ing the lineart or not. XD;; )

Also, unrelated, I have missed every single rose restock today. Sigh.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah there was one earlier D': that's when I gifted Azu a rose ;n;


----------



## Amissapanda

I still haven't gotten a restock. LOL And now I'm about to go stream.

SPEAKING OF.

I'm about to go LIVE with *Mario Kart 8* for Single's Awareness Day Valentine's Day!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

I swear. People in chat swear. 

Come play and/or watch!


----------



## Amissapanda

The stream was fun! : ) Thanks to everyone who came to play/stop by to watch! MK8 Monday Madness will still happen, of course, but with a free night, I couldn't resist streaming on a Saturday for a change.


----------



## Amissapanda

Valentine's Day art from yesterday:






My first Princess Tutu-related/Fakiru art of the year. All done digitally. I had the day to myself after work yesterday and since I'm still waiting on feedback from commissioners before I can continue commissions, I went ahead and did something for Valentine's day, since I was feeling inspired.

Made the palette myself. : ) I used a theme of "chocolate-covered strawberries", as a friend and I jokingly relate it to the pairing itself. So I made a palette based around that concept and it also seemed really fitting colors for Valentine's too. All in all, I had fun with it. 

Fun fact: The reason my stream started 15 minutes later than planned last night was actually because I was rushing to finish this in time and didn't _quite_ make it. I underestimated how long it would take me to do (which ended up being four hours. oops).

But yeah. Happy belated Valentine's day! I would have posted this last night, but I was streaming. Rest assured I did finish it on the big V day, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WEHS THE MOST RECENT PICS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL AND CUTE OMG,,,,
i saw yosuke and i was like [SQUEALS] i love persona sjdklgfdgdfgdfgf
AAAAAAAAA i adore your art so much senpai <3333333 and i hope you had a great valentines day !!!


----------



## Zane

Absolutely love the color scheme you chose for your Valentine's pic! (Very cute work overall too) I was too focused on getting roses to do anything lol or join the stream *cries*


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> WEHS THE MOST RECENT PICS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL AND CUTE OMG,,,,
> i saw yosuke and i was like [SQUEALS] i love persona sjdklgfdgdfgdfgf
> AAAAAAAAA i adore your art so much senpai <3333333 and i hope you had a great valentines day !!!



Ahhh thank you so much! I'm really pleased that you think so! I don't know much of anything about the Persona games, myself, but I'm more than happy to work with whatever clients give me, so long as they have references. No sense in limiting myself when it comes to commissions. lol Anyway, thanks a lot. <33 My Valentine's day was alright. Just spent it doing commishes, gushing over OTPs and streaming and stuff. XD 

I hope you had a great one, yourself!



Zane said:


> Absolutely love the color scheme you chose for your Valentine's pic! (Very cute work overall too) I was too focused on getting roses to do anything lol or join the stream *cries*



Thanks a lot! I'm a little iffy on creating palettes myself, but if I draw inspiration from something, it seems to turn out alright in the end. (Hehe, thank you very much!) And I don't blame you, lol. Had it not been for your head's up, I wouldn't have even been able to get a couple roses in the end. XD; Ah well. Maybe next year I'll be more on the ball.


----------



## Amissapanda

Going LIVE with Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness in about 20 minutes! (8:30PM EST!)

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Feel free to come by and play or watch! But keep in mind that if you want to play, you need to add my NNID and let me know who you are so I can accept. 

Also, warning for my tendency to swear while streaming.


----------



## Amissapanda

Stream was fun, by the way! Thanks to everyone who came/played in the races! : )

That said, I heard back from another of my commissioners who wholly encouraged me to "share the art everywhere!", so I'm going to go ahead and post it here:






It's not every day that a commissioner actually asks me to draw one of my OTPs! Boy, this was fun. : ) I haven't drawn Chrono and Rosette (from _Chrono Crusade_) since around 2005-2006. It was nice to give them some love again, even if I kind of had to re-learn how to draw them after so long. Hehe.

If you're wondering why Chrono looks a little different, she very specifically asked me for Chrono from a specific time-frame with Rosette, so it might look a little strange to those familiar with the series/manga. XD Pose was by her suggestion to me and I tweaked a few things which she said she was happy with having tweaked, so it all turned out for the good int he end!

Now it's back to waiting around to hear from commissioners, for me. But at least I've got three done so far! Enjoy~


----------



## Hyoshido

Magnificent work like always Amissa! uwu


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Magnificent work like always Amissa! uwu



B'awwwww thank you. ;-; I'm happy that she really liked it. I always get worried when I don't hear back from commissioners right away, but she was pretty much beside herself with joy, so I'm really relieved (and happy).


----------



## Amissapanda

I will lovingly boop this~

<3
<33
<333
<3333
<33333
<333333
<3333333

So much love~


----------



## azukitan

OH MY LANTA
MY OTPS





/hugs monitor and never lets go


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> OH MY LANTA
> MY OTPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /hugs monitor and never lets go



THAT GIF IS QUITE FRIGHTENING in a super-too-overly-exaggerated-cute way.

But I'm glad you liked them! Ahh. Drawing OTPs is life. A good life.


----------



## Amissapanda

Bampu!

Also, this is on page 77. That makes me very happy.

I love 7's. I can't wait for post #777.


----------



## Hyoshido

777 = free art 8)


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> 777 = free art 8)



No. :|

Besides, it's going to be my post.


----------



## Hyoshido

Pssh, wanna bet on that? >:')


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Pssh, wanna bet on that? >:')



Yes.

Because you wouldn't steal that kind of joy from me, would you?


----------



## Hyoshido

But what would I get in return, your self satisfaction wouldn't simply be enough for my needs.

Perhaps a hug? A ''real'' hug?

Related to the thread, I need to get money though, I'd commisson a palette challenge all the way!


----------



## Jamborenium

oh man Princess tutu I haven't watched that animu in a long time brings back memories uwu
also your art is very lovely by the way <3​


----------



## milkyi

Amissapanda said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because you wouldn't steal that kind of joy from me, would you?



I know that you'll get post 777


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> But what would I get in return, your self satisfaction wouldn't simply be enough for my needs.
> 
> Perhaps a hug? A ''real'' hug?
> 
> Related to the thread, I need to get money though, I'd commisson a palette challenge all the way!



No real hugs. No can do. Manda cannot do.

Palette challenge stuff is hard, but also fun. I'm excited that one of my current commissioners wants one of them when they get their payday.



Nebu said:


> oh man Princess tutu I haven't watched that animu in a long time brings back memories uwu
> also your art is very lovely by the way <3​



Ahhh, I love _Princess Tutu_ way too much. I'm always surprised to hear that anyone around here has even heard of it, since it's kind of obscure in the anime world. Anyway, thank you very much! I'm honored that you think so.



Yuelia said:


> I know that you'll get post 777



I will make it happen somehow.


----------



## Hyoshido

Bumping for Amissaaaaaaaaa



Amissapanda said:


> No real hugs. No can do. Manda cannot do.
> 
> Palette challenge stuff is hard, but also fun. I'm excited that one of my current commissioners wants one of them when they get their payday.


Not even a friendly hug?! Nothing sexual has to be involved you know! That's not my intention!

Aw, I wouldn't want to make things hard for you if I ever do commish.


----------



## Jamborenium

your 777th post should be a drawing
of 3 #7s having a threesome​


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Bumping for Amissaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Not even a friendly hug?! Nothing sexual has to be involved you know! That's not my intention!
> 
> Aw, I wouldn't want to make things hard for you if I ever do commish.



If you play the Nice Guy game with me, it won't end well for you. :| Physical contact is physical contact and it's not something I'm comfortable with when involving people I'm not close to. 

Haha, don't worry about it. I wouldn't put them on my commission list unless I was fully ready and willing to do them.



Nebu said:


> your 777th post should be a drawing
> of 3 #7s having a threesome​



Hahaha. Nah, not likely. I got commission stuff to do. Plus abstract art stuff is not really my thing. I guess I'm not creative enough.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> If you play the Nice Guy game with me, it won't end well for you. :| Physical contact is physical contact and it's not something I'm comfortable with when involving people I'm not close to.
> 
> Haha, don't worry about it. I wouldn't put them on my commission list unless I was fully ready and willing to do them.


Who said I was playing and that I'm not already a nice guy? B) ...Yeah I'm full of myself ;-;
Baaaw, I'll just keep bumping your thread when you're not around then, peoples gotta see your arts yooooo!

I'll speak to my father about a possible paypal account in a couple of weeks, gotta get more income and that I'm not allowed to freely spend my money (It's a long story ok...) :U


----------



## Hyoshido

The hype is real


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Who said I was playing and that I'm not already a nice guy? B) ...Yeah I'm full of myself ;-;
> Baaaw, I'll just keep bumping your thread when you're not around then, peoples gotta see your arts yooooo!
> 
> I'll speak to my father about a possible paypal account in a couple of weeks, gotta get more income and that I'm not allowed to freely spend my money (It's a long story ok...) :U



(Haha, you know what a Nice Guy is, right? XD You don't want to be one, trust me.) Thanks for the bumps! I know I need more art to show, but. Commissions. And the one I'm working on now is a 3-piece that I can't possibly post here. XD (Male commissioners seem to be huge pervs, generally.)



Hyogo said:


> The hype is real



OH SNAP. I wish I had that lovely row of 7's.

BUT I HAVE POST #777, SO I'M HAPPY. Here I thought you were waiting for me to post so I couldn't have it. lol

*throws 7's around everywhere*


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> (Haha, you know what a Nice Guy is, right? XD You don't want to be one, trust me.) Thanks for the bumps! I know I need more art to show, but. Commissions. And the one I'm working on now is a 3-piece that I can't possibly post here. XD (Male commissioners seem to be huge pervs, generally.)
> 
> OH SNAP. I wish I had that lovely row of 7's.
> 
> BUT I HAVE POST #777, SO I'M HAPPY. Here I thought you were waiting for me to post so I couldn't have it. lol
> 
> *throws 7's around everywhere*


Oh no, I know what that term means, I think I wouldn't be me if I were one of those people lmao.

I know how pervy male commissioners can be, hell, I commissioned my friend to draw hentai the once, however the female I was with (via Internet) was less than impressed because they kept complaining about the artists lines!

Oh no, I just wanted to make you happy (You having the "lucky" numbered post makes you happy...right?) so I couldn't go stealing that from you (I really could've but I'm not a bad guy!!)

Next milestone should be post #789 :B


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Oh no, I know what that term means, I think I wouldn't be me if I were one of those people lmao.
> 
> I know how pervy male commissioners can be, hell, I commissioned my friend to draw hentai the once, however the female I was with (via Internet) was less than impressed because they kept complaining about the artists lines!
> 
> Oh no, I just wanted to make you happy (You having the "lucky" numbered post makes you happy...right?) so I couldn't go stealing that from you (I really could've but I'm not a bad guy!!)
> 
> Next milestone should be post #789 :B



Ah, okay. I wasn't sure. Haha.

Yeeeeah, there's definitely a trend with nsfw or kinky material with male commissioners. Not that I honestly mind much, since if they're willing to pay for it, hell, who am I to complain? And to be honest, those are the kinds of clients who are often repeat buyers since they know they can buy that kind of thing from you. lol

Aww, well, thanks. It does make me happy. I feel like I'll be ducky all day now. 

789 is cute, but I'll probably wait for more 7's before I get excited.


Also, for all the Markiplier fans out there:

http://isaacandhismother.tumblr.com/post/111479371230/one-of-the-best-parts-of-marks-fatal-frame

My friend tagged this for me last night on tumblr. I cracked up so hard. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

I asked tumblr folks for some OTP prompts today.

This is actually the last one I did so far, but the one I wanted to post first: "Ahiru hits Fakir with a snowball, plus his reaction."














Fakir’s sense of humor doesn’t include getting smacked in the face with ice cold balls of snow.

…He’ll probably go back and help her out in a minute. Probably.


----------



## Jamborenium

lol that sh!t is adorable and lel poor Ahiru
also man your Princess Tutu art is making me want to re-watch the series :'3


you know what...I think I will​


----------



## Amissapanda

Nebu said:


> lol that sh!t is adorable and lel poor Ahiru
> also man your Princess Tutu art is making me want to re-watch the series :'3
> 
> 
> you know what...I think I will​



Haha, thanks! I can't resist picking on Fakir in fanart constantly. He got his revenge this time, but even so. lol

Enjoy the rewatch! I need to do another one of those sometime soon, myself, when time allows.


----------



## Amissapanda

More OTP stuff coming later. Gotta fix it up.

Man, I missed drawing Fakiru stuff. They are darlings~


----------



## Amissapanda

Incoming Fakiru dump~







Prompt was "Fakiru with milkshakes". It turned out badly for Fakir. I seem to constantly pick on him in my art, somehow.






Prompt was "Pas de deux". I tried to draw very quickly, so the pose is kind of meh, but at least I find Ahiru's tutu/outfit to be cute. lol ...Also, this one turned out badly for Fakir, as well. But he's putting up with it.






Prompt was "cookies". ...I took it literally. XD And there's a bite missing from Ahiru's. Idk. Maybe she couldn't resist. Or maybe Fakir is the culprit.

Sooooo there's a bunch of what I did. Still a few more to come maybe late or tomorrow. (Hurr hurr, like anyone wanted to see my silly OTP dumps. : P )

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/111694196065/more-fakiru-somehow-i-almost-always-seem-to-end


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm going to shamefully bump my traditional sketchwork.


----------



## Amilee

wow your art is amazing


----------



## Amissapanda

Amilee said:


> wow your art is amazing



Thank you so much! : ) I'm really honored that you think so!


...Oh snap, I missed my 3000th post. Hahaha. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## azukitan

Duck is such a clumsy girl, but that's part of what makes her so adorable <3 *gasp* And those cookies...!! #3cute5me


----------



## Hyoshido

Local man claims post #789

3 people dead, 5 injured because of **** joke


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Duck is such a clumsy girl, but that's part of what makes her so adorable <3 *gasp* And those cookies...!! #3cute5me



I agree. Her clumsiness is really endearing! It's one of the many things I love about her. X3 And the cookies were definitely fun to draw. Hahaha.



Hyogo said:


> Local man claims post #789
> 
> 3 people dead, 5 injured because of **** joke



It's aaaaalll yours. I just want the 7's. You can have all the punny ones.


----------



## roroselle

I stared at the pas de deux sketch for a while *.* haha I love his expression and her pose you really captured them so well :3
The cookies made me laugh hahaha now I wanna bake cookies and make faces on them


----------



## Amissapanda

roroselle said:


> I stared at the pas de deux sketch for a while *.* haha I love his expression and her pose you really captured them so well :3
> The cookies made me laugh hahaha now I wanna bake cookies and make faces on them



Hehe, thanks a lot! : ) I still need a lot of work on ballet poses. That one was BSed off the top of my head instead of actually looking up a reference pose or something, but I was trying to do them quickly, so... XD;; But thank you! And man, drawing those cookies also made me want to make sugar cookies and decorate them too. lol


----------



## pengutango

Mm-mmm~ cookies.... <3 I need to make some more cookies in the future, for sure. Love the smell of freshly baked cookies. Though, my most recent cookies, I ended up buying, instead of making since I just got lazy. ^^;;

Oh! I remember Chrono Crusade!! Such a while ago! Somehow I found the series, and never finished watching it. Story of my life when it comes to a lot of anime series (not including those I'd dropped since I got bored/hated it). XD


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Mm-mmm~ cookies.... <3 I need to make some more cookies in the future, for sure. Love the smell of freshly baked cookies. Though, my most recent cookies, I ended up buying, instead of making since I just got lazy. ^^;;
> 
> Oh! I remember Chrono Crusade!! Such a while ago! Somehow I found the series, and never finished watching it. Story of my life when it comes to a lot of anime series (not including those I'd dropped since I got bored/hated it). XD



I've been munching on some chocolate chip ones. Didn't quite quell the want to bake some fresh sugar cookies, though. I may buy some ingredients and decorating stuff tomorrow after work if I have time. I need to decorate desserts more often. It's so fun! Kind of makes me feel like a kid again. lol

I know the feeling! Although in all honesty, the manga is WAY better than the anime. The anime kind of trashes the main character by turning her into something she's not, which I found disappointing. Anyway, before I get into a rant, if you dropped the anime, you aren't missing too much. XD It's the manga that I fell absolutely in love with for the awesome story. And it was only 8 volumes long, but they packed a lot into it. I need to read it again sometime.


----------



## Amissapanda

Oh yeah, almost forgot to post the next Fakiru doodle request thing:






They asked for "Ahiru whispering something to Fakir and Fakir getting flustered". I like to think that whatever she said was actually very innocent, but his mind still went the wrong way and turned him red immediately. XD

Either way, it was too fun for me. I have a non-color version, too. I just thought the blushy reds added something a little more to it. lol

Also posted here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/111808120775/the-funny-thing-is-shes-probably-whispering

Enjoys~


----------



## Amissapanda

Morning booping.

It's -15F out today, not counting the windchill. These kids are getting so many days off of school, I swear.


----------



## Amissapanda

Boople time.


----------



## Hyoshido

(づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ I've come here to hug your thread.

touchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouch


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ I've come here to hug your thread.
> 
> touchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouchtouch



Awww. Thread doesn't mind hugs. Thread loves hugs.

Also...

It's that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!

*Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players! 

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)!


----------



## Amissapanda

That was insanely fun tonight. Oh man. Good times to be had on Skype with my younger brother and his fiancee. 10/10 would Skype again. lolol

But really. I found out I might get the chance to go to PAX Prime this summer while I'm out there for their wedding.

AND. They. Got. A. Selfie. Taken. With. Markiplier. Last. Year. 

_They actually got to meet him_.

*Holy cowzas*.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot to post the next Fakiru doodle request thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They asked for "Ahiru whispering something to Fakir and Fakir getting flustered". I like to think that whatever she said was actually very innocent, but his mind still went the wrong way and turned him red immediately. XD
> 
> Either way, it was too fun for me. I have a non-color version, too. I just thought the blushy reds added something a little more to it. lol
> 
> Also posted here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/111808120775/the-funny-thing-is-shes-probably-whispering
> 
> Enjoys~



OH GAWD *squees* this is just too adorable T_T Also sorry for the late reply urgh, had to get my sleep turned around ended up sleeping 4 hours today from 8 am-noon lol 8'D I at least hope it wore me out for a slightly earlier bedtime : O

I hope you have fun at PAX, though not entirely certain what it is xD I saw you mention him before so looked him up a while back haha, lucky them : )

How have you been :3?


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OH GAWD *squees* this is just too adorable T_T Also sorry for the late reply urgh, had to get my sleep turned around ended up sleeping 4 hours today from 8 am-noon lol 8'D I at least hope it wore me out for a slightly earlier bedtime : O
> 
> I hope you have fun at PAX, though not entirely certain what it is xD I saw you mention him before so looked him up a while back haha, lucky them : )
> 
> How have you been :3?



Ahhh, thank you so much! I'm happy that you liked it. I was starting to think no one did and that I was being irritating with bumping my dumb topic. And no worries---get all the sleep you need! :3

Haha, the PAX thing won't be until late August, if it happens. So I have plenty of time to wait. XD And a wedding to worry about before that.  PAX is a gaming convention! I've never been to one and I'm dying to go. lol But yeah, Markiplier is like one of the few famous YouTubers who is genuine, kind, positive, sexy, and just the kind of person that I really, really admire. I'd be pretty terrified to meet him in person, but it would be priceless to get a pic like they did or something.

I've been alright, thanks! I took a brief break from commissions (I got all the paid ones done, so nothing is hanging over my head or guilt on my shoulders or anything) to do some stuff for myself. Been getting back into 3DS gaming a bit with some _Rune Factory 4_ (which I've still played so very little of, but recently someone on tumblr basically told me that there's a ton of rich dialogue and character development in it (for the main char AND for the bachelor/ettes and townspeople, which has me reeeeally excited because HM games are much more limited on that front) and _A New Beginning_. I'm starting to think I might end up switching my focus from Sanjay to Allen....... I should feel bad, because Sanjay is such a nice guy and Allen calls you a dog.

How have things been with you?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, thank you so much! I'm happy that you liked it. I was starting to think no one did and that I was being irritating with bumping my dumb topic. And no worries---get all the sleep you need! :3
> 
> Haha, the PAX thing won't be until late August, if it happens. So I have plenty of time to wait. XD And a wedding to worry about before that.  PAX is a gaming convention! I've never been to one and I'm dying to go. lol But yeah, Markiplier is like one of the few famous YouTubers who is genuine, kind, positive, sexy, and just the kind of person that I really, really admire. I'd be pretty terrified to meet him in person, but it would be priceless to get a pic like they did or something.
> 
> I've been alright, thanks! I took a brief break from commissions (I got all the paid ones done, so nothing is hanging over my head or guilt on my shoulders or anything) to do some stuff for myself. Been getting back into 3DS gaming a bit with some _Rune Factory 4_ (which I've still played so very little of, but recently someone on tumblr basically told me that there's a ton of rich dialogue and character development in it (for the main char AND for the bachelor/ettes and townspeople, which has me reeeeally excited because HM games are much more limited on that front) and _A New Beginning_. I'm starting to think I might end up switching my focus from Sanjay to Allen....... I should feel bad, because Sanjay is such a nice guy and Allen calls you a dog.
> 
> How have things been with you?



OMG I freaking fangirled when you posted it hahaha<3 Anything that perturbs Fakir in the slightest is just too perfect 8D I hope I can lol, I usually have a very hard time sleeping T_T Though I have those few days that are just right : D

Oooooo sound quite fun : O I was supposed to go to Yaoi-Con, was going to meet a fellow TBTer; however my sleep was so erratic I couldn't have gotten up in time ugh, but I hope you go and I hope you get to meet Markiplier ;D Ahahaha I know how nerve-wracking it feels to meet celebrities of sorts; oh gawd I freak so easily lol xD 

Good to hear :3 And you get that rest haha, you clearly have gotten a lot on your plate, you definitely deserve a break : D Whooo to gaming again<3 And yes I must agree about the dialogue haha, I too got back into RF4 with which to try and get Doug lol, I really need to get past the last arcs xD Particularly the second so I can finish my last marriage 8'D Yayyyy doooo iiitt huehue; Allen is a suave lover lmao I say he's worth the switch ;D I am content with my marriage choices for ANB hehe, I did once marry Neil but eh he kind of bored me xD

Aside from my awful sleeping habits, I have been getting lots of rest and trying not to think about when I will start to taper off my meds *shudders* I had a terrible incident with withdrawal T_T Very scary, luckily I am fine now and just enjoying myself as best I can : ) Otherwise we had some family friends over from Vermont; I probably should have socialized more with the 15 year olds lol; but with my backwards sleep it felt awkward 8'D


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG I freaking fangirled when you posted it hahaha<3 Anything that perturbs Fakir in the slightest is just too perfect 8D I hope I can lol, I usually have a very hard time sleeping T_T Though I have those few days that are just right : D
> 
> Oooooo sound quite fun : O I was supposed to go to Yaoi-Con, was going to meet a fellow TBTer; however my sleep was so erratic I couldn't have gotten up in time ugh, but I hope you go and I hope you get to meet Markiplier ;D Ahahaha I know how nerve-wracking it feels to meet celebrities of sorts; oh gawd I freak so easily lol xD
> 
> Good to hear :3 And you get that rest haha, you clearly have gotten a lot on your plate, you definitely deserve a break : D Whooo to gaming again<3 And yes I must agree about the dialogue haha, I too got back into RF4 with which to try and get Doug lol, I really need to get past the last arcs xD Particularly the second so I can finish my last marriage 8'D Yayyyy doooo iiitt huehue; Allen is a suave lover lmao I say he's worth the switch ;D I am content with my marriage choices for ANB hehe, I did once marry Neil but eh he kind of bored me xD
> 
> Aside from my awful sleeping habits, I have been getting lots of rest and trying not to think about when I will start to taper off my meds *shudders* I had a terrible incident with withdrawal T_T Very scary, luckily I am fine now and just enjoying myself as best I can : ) Otherwise we had some family friends over from Vermont; I probably should have socialized more with the 15 year olds lol; but with my backwards sleep it felt awkward 8'D



Ahhh, I'm flattered, thank you! >///< Flustering Fakir is life. Actually, I like having them both freak out sometimes, too, but that's coming in another sketch when I get around to posting it. lololol Sorry to hear that you've been having trouble sleeping, though! I hope you're able to find a groove that works for you in terms of getting sufficient rest.

Ohhh, do you speak from experience? : D If so, who did you meet? If not, ignore me. lol And awww. Maybe you'll get the chance to go to another one in the future, then.

Yeah, I at least don't have to feel guilty for taking a bit of time to myself since I haven't taken the payments (or some haven't even gotten their commission requests fleshed out yet), so it's a nice little break in the mean time. And man, I have NO idea who to go for in RF4 eventually. I'm kind of torn between Dylas, Doug, and Leon. And two of them aren't even unlocked yet. lol I don't know much about RF games, so I've been getting lost and frustrated a lot. (I really don't like the equip system. It's such a pain to change equips so I can do stuff on my farm, etc. And if I press the wrong button (which aren't even very clear), my character shoots magic or something else that drains RF. :S ). I played some ANB last night before bed. Hehe. I don't remember having gotten Sanjay to pink heart, but Allen is already at red. I don't remember which of his heart events I have and haven't done, though. It's been so long. And I know I won't be able to progress until I figure that out. lol I did originally consider Neil for a bit, too, since he's the token Tsundere, but like you said, he doesn't seem all that interesting. The tough guy thing gets old after awhile. Allen is obviously more ~interested~ lol.

Glad that you've been getting lots of rest, even if the sleep schedule is less than desirable. Rest is definitely important! And I really hope you don't suffer too much from med withdrawls or anything. Good to hear that you're enjoying things otherwise, though! And hey, socializing can be done if and when you feel like it. Haha. XD I'm a terrible role model for that, considering I tend to avoid relatives when they come to visit as much as possible unless it's one of my siblings or something.


----------



## Amissapanda

Last of the Fakiru request sketches I did (so far): 






Prompt was: Directly after a kiss.

My headcanon is that it kind of sinks in a moment after the “magic” wears off and they get really flustered about it. I love playing with blush colors on sketches. I think it really adds a nice effect.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/111910222610/directly-after-a-kiss-my-headcanon-is-that-it

This was my favorite of the bunch, so I saved it for last.

Edit: I'm not even going to bump this. I just feel like this entire place is all about only mattering to the majority of the community if and when you do requests/shop art for them. I'm not going to be that kind of a shallow person and succumb to it.

Thanks to those who have felt me worthy of any feedback otherwise. It does mean a lot to me and I don't mean this as a slight to any of you. Thanks for supporting me. I just feel like this ends up being toxic to my flagging self-confidence and there's still an inkling of that person I used to be, who would do anything for anyone just to be accepted and wanted. I won't become her again.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissa's the Sanctuary Guardian of this thread, I've gotta bump it to defeat her!

Hyogo used PSI Bump!

69 HP of Damage to Amissapanda!

Amissapanda became tame!

And so the thread was bumped.
(Also that new art is so cute oh my)


----------



## azukitan

Be still, my beating heart <3 Your Fakiru pics are always pure bliss ❤


AHHHHHHHHHhhhHHhHhHHHHH, TAKE ME WITH YOU TO PAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still super bummed about missing PAX South T~T

- - - Post Merge - - -

*chortles at Hyogo's post*


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Amissa's the Sanctuary Guardian of this thread, I've gotta bump it to defeat her!
> 
> Hyogo used PSI Bump!
> 
> 69 HP of Damage to Amissapanda!
> 
> Amissapanda became tame!
> 
> And so the thread was bumped.
> (Also that new art is so cute oh my)



_Does this mean you are actually playing EarthBound now?_

(B'aww thank you.)



azukitan said:


> Be still, my beating heart <3 Your Fakiru pics are always pure bliss ❤
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHhhhHHhHhHHHHH, TAKE ME WITH YOU TO PAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still super bummed about missing PAX South T~T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *chortles at Hyogo's post*



You are too kind, thank youuu~

I have no idea of Markiplier will even be at Pax Prime this year, to be honest. I've just never ever had the chance to go to a gaming convention, so I'm excited either way. (But I'd take you with if I could!)


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> _Does this mean you are actually playing EarthBound now?_
> (B'aww thank you.)


I feel bad because I'm not, fml, But I really need to sometime.


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh look I double posted in your thread!!

Punish me.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Punish me.



Sorry, not into that.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry, not into that.


Aw c'mon, don't be a bad sport!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Aw c'mon, don't be a bad sport!



Just sayin', your kinks are not my kinks and that's OK.


----------



## Hyoshido

T-that's the password anyways :'c

I plan these things in advance.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> T-that's the password anyways :'c
> 
> I plan these things in advance.



...The password for what?


----------



## Hyoshido

When you said "kinks" alot of people tend to refer that to Bondage or some **** because that's kink city.

It's a joke, Bondage sounds terrible.


----------



## Amissapanda

But a password for _what_? I'm confused.

And besides, bondage is about as vanilla as kinks get. lol


----------



## azukitan

From my understanding, a password in a BDSM setting usually refers to a word that a couple agrees upon for safety purposes. It's sorta similar to the "say uncle" concept. If vocalized, the torment/activity will (hopefully) cease. In this context, "kinks" was the safety word? xD IDK if I have to put this in a spoiler, lmao.


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> From my understanding, a password in a BDSM setting usually refers to a word that a couple agrees upon for safety purposes. It's sorta similar to the "say uncle" concept. If vocalized, the torment/activity will (hopefully) cease. In this context, "kinks" was the safety word? xD IDK if I have to put this in a spoiler, lmao.



Oh, he meant a _safe word_? lol Yeah, I know what those were. I've just never heard them called a password before. So I was confused about what the password thing was about.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah, I think password has been used more in british stuff.

I need to stop being british.


----------



## Amissapanda

Regardless, you're not gonna find a dominatrix around here. Best look for that in Britain too, I guess.


----------



## Amissapanda

Eff this all. : )


----------



## Hyoshido

I forgot to bump this for you sob


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I forgot to bump this for you sob



Honestly, don't bother. You don't need to bump things for me. This community is just proving to be very superficial (save for a few people) and frankly, there are other sites and places where people actually want to see my art and don't just want to get free things or shop things out of me to give a ****. 

If you want to find my art, it'll be on tumblr and/or DA (but more likely on tumblr). This place makes me feel like my art isn't worth **** unless I'm doing art for other people for site currency or requests.

Thanks to those who have been supportive and nice to me even if I haven't given things to you. I've always, always tried my best to support _many_ artists here, but everything is so grossly superficial that it feels like I'm in high school all over again. And I'm not going to try to be trendy or popular for people to care. There already ARE people who care, like my friends, who make me feel like I'm worth more than what art I do or don't do for them.


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh my goddamn, that's one of the big reasons why I stopped doing pixels, people only really responded to freebies but when I offered TBT commissions, completely ignored (except the one or two replies lmao)

Wanna talk to me about this? least I can do is try to help you out for once.


----------



## Amissapanda

I don't really know what there is to talk about, to be honest. I'm just tired of it. I don't even want to open a shop or anything. It's all superficial. Every last drop of it. And unless you constantly give requests/have a shop, people just generally do not care. Get what they want and move on to the next one. I have done requests/shop pieces for people before. And have they given me the time of day since? Very, very few. 

In a word, it makes you feel expendable. Replaceable. Used. Worthless.


----------



## Hyoshido

Man, that must be a terrible feeling...I can't believe they'd go so crazy to get your art but not really care for you as a person, aslong as they get the art it's like "Haha, I got this!" and that's the end of it.

I'm probably going really deep and cheesy by saying this, but you're really hard to replace, you're a really unique friend, never met another person such as yourself and I'd prefer if it sticks like that.

Your art has a really unique style and that they've made you feel like this isn't fair on you at all.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Man, that must be a terrible feeling...I can't believe they'd go so crazy to get your art but not really care for you as a person, aslong as they get the art it's like "Haha, I got this!" and that's the end of it.
> 
> I'm probably going really deep and cheesy by saying this, but you're really hard to replace, you're a really unique friend, never met another person such as yourself and I'd prefer if it sticks like that.
> 
> Your art has a really unique style and that they've made you feel like this isn't fair on you at all.



I'm just not cool enough, I guess. It's all like YAAAAHHH a chance to get your art! And then even if they did get it, it's like okthxbai! And they only come back if I'm offering requests/shop/auction stuff. It makes you feel like you're being used for your art, basically, and that's all that matters to people. And frankly, I'm not going to play that game. And I'm not going to bother trying to befriend people anymore, either. It's not worth wasting my time on when I get ignored 90% of the time anyway. Screw that. I'm done.

Really, thanks for caring, though. I appreciate you talking with me about this. And it seems like you always have a kind word, even when I'm feeling like this. That means a lot to me and I grateful for it---and for you. Thanks for sticking with me this long and enjoying my art even when I'm not doing tons of art for you. That means a lot.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I'm just not cool enough, I guess. It's all like YAAAAHHH a chance to get your art! And then even if they did get it, it's like okthxbai! And they only come back if I'm offering requests/shop/auction stuff. It makes you feel like you're being used for your art, basically, and that's all that matters to people. And frankly, I'm not going to play that game. And I'm not going to bother trying to befriend people anymore, either. It's not worth wasting my time on when I get ignored 90% of the time anyway. Screw that. I'm done.
> 
> Really, thanks for caring, though. I appreciate you talking with me about this. And it seems like you always have a kind word, even when I'm feeling like this. That means a lot to me and I grateful for it---and for you. Thanks for sticking with me this long and enjoying my art even when I'm not doing tons of art for you. That means a lot.


RIP me, typing on my phone is...annoying D':

It's such a bother that there's people like how you're explaining them, it's even worse because I'm sure I was like that ages ago, hurts me to know I was similar to these ungrateful members, I guess that's old news since I appreciate and try to talk with the artists who've drawn for me which has made me some friends throughout these last few months.

You'll always be the coolest kid on the block to me, shame the people who've won your auctions tend to give so much ignorance towards you, I'm glad you're not going to take that BS anymore, they should hate themselves for putting you through this.

You're a really inspiring friend, you've helped me through my worst times so I'm happy to know I'm returning the favor, your art alone doesn't make you wonderful, everything about you is wonderful, I'll always be here to help you, after all, you've done the same for me.

I'm going to treasure that Ness piece you did for me, didn't you say I was one of the only few people who've had a full piece done by you for free? That's like an achievement in my books!


----------



## doveling

Amissapanda said:


> I'm just not cool enough, I guess. It's all like YAAAAHHH a chance to get your art! And then even if they did get it, it's like okthxbai! And they only come back if I'm offering requests/shop/auction stuff. It makes you feel like you're being used for your art, basically, and that's all that matters to people. And frankly, I'm not going to play that game. And I'm not going to bother trying to befriend people anymore, either. It's not worth wasting my time on when I get ignored 90% of the time anyway. Screw that. I'm done.
> 
> Really, thanks for caring, though. I appreciate you talking with me about this. And it seems like you always have a kind word, even when I'm feeling like this. That means a lot to me and I grateful for it---and for you. Thanks for sticking with me this long and enjoying my art even when I'm not doing tons of art for you. That means a lot.



amen missa ._.
100% accurate description of most people on here honestly, i'm so sorry that people are like that to you.
i've had a few bad cases of "friends" on here, and not surprisingly they are from The Museum. They suck up to you when you have freebies on and try to start convos to boost their chances of getting picked, then afterwards they just carry on their suckup lives.

damn i even had a good support group back then where the same few people would come cheer me and talk not expecting art, just like you have hyogo, and i thought that was nice, until they just dumped my ass for a few other people. And hell those people i probably have drawn alot for.. Ungrateful bastards. (at least now i have a full list of who i will now refuse to art for/befriend as i don't want to go through the **** again)

its a **** feeling i know, but i really hope you feel better with everything. People just have to learn that artists are people that have amazing personalities outside their amazing art (such as yours), and if people are only here to support the art, but not the artist, they should just go.

im not sure if that even made sense... but anyway i do truly hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> I don't really know what there is to talk about, to be honest. I'm just tired of it. I don't even want to open a shop or anything. It's all superficial. Every last drop of it. And unless you constantly give requests/have a shop, people just generally do not care. Get what they want and move on to the next one. I have done requests/shop pieces for people before. And have they given me the time of day since? Very, very few.
> 
> In a word, it makes you feel expendable. Replaceable. Used. Worthless.



Oh no T_T I am so sorry to hear you've had to deal with that >: I hope I never came across that way Dx I realize I took time to respond, though I am usually just lazy : ( I really hope to keep in touch with you somehow if you decide to leave and can understand why you would be upset (poo on those people) I am sad that this seems a frequent problem for artists! You are definitely a wonderful person and I shall miss you greatly, Amissa<3 Always did enjoy the chats we had!


----------



## azukitan

Damn it, I really hate seeing you like this. You're amazing, Amissa, and you don't need the acknowledgement of others to realize that. It all comes down to one person: you. There is no denying that we live in a superficial world of opportunists, but you know what? You don't have to let people's behavior affect you personally. Nourish yourself and focus on your own personal growth. It usually helps to look at things from a different perspective. Personally, in these types of situations, I like to think like an anthropologist and take a more objective stance--thinking rationally about topics has a calming effect, and you are far more likely to come to an agreeable resolution in the end. Ideally, you would like The Museum to be a place that allows others to connect through the creation and sharing of art, but in actuality, the forum works more like a market economy. It sucks, but it is what it is, and you will walk away with fewer disappointments if you learn to accept rather than expect.

I earnestly hope you find ways to improve your confidence. You have done a great deal to inspire others, so all that's left is to reinforce positivity in YOU!

_"You gotta look for the good in the bad, the happy in your sad, the gain in your pain, and what makes you grateful not hateful."_


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> RIP me, typing on my phone is...annoying D':
> 
> It's such a bother that there's people like how you're explaining them, it's even worse because I'm sure I was like that ages ago, hurts me to know I was similar to these ungrateful members, I guess that's old news since I appreciate and try to talk with the artists who've drawn for me which has made me some friends throughout these last few months.
> 
> You'll always be the coolest kid on the block to me, shame the people who've won your auctions tend to give so much ignorance towards you, I'm glad you're not going to take that BS anymore, they should hate themselves for putting you through this.
> 
> You're a really inspiring friend, you've helped me through my worst times so I'm happy to know I'm returning the favor, your art alone doesn't make you wonderful, everything about you is wonderful, I'll always be here to help you, after all, you've done the same for me.
> 
> I'm going to treasure that Ness piece you did for me, didn't you say I was one of the only few people who've had a full piece done by you for free? That's like an achievement in my books!



Sorry for the trouble with your phone typing.

It's not fully about people being ungrateful. It's their choice to get what they came for and walk off. But it's disappointing, because as this place in the forums claims that it's a place to share art, this feels less like a sharing place and more like as Azu put it: a market economy. And then all the artists start to compete for a place in it. I don't want to be one of those people. I don't want my worth here to be based on things like that. It's my choice, just as other people have made theirs.

I don't feel that anyone should hate themselves over it or anything drastic like that. Like I just said, it's disappointing and frankly, I don't want to be a part of it. It makes me feel worthless aside from what I can give that people want and that's too much like my former self for me to ever be comfortable with. But still, I appreciate everything you've said, thanks. And I'm glad you like the Ness piece, despite him not being short and cartoony.



poppet said:


> amen missa ._.
> 100% accurate description of most people on here honestly, i'm so sorry that people are like that to you.
> i've had a few bad cases of "friends" on here, and not surprisingly they are from The Museum. They suck up to you when you have freebies on and try to start convos to boost their chances of getting picked, then afterwards they just carry on their suckup lives.
> 
> damn i even had a good support group back then where the same few people would come cheer me and talk not expecting art, just like you have hyogo, and i thought that was nice, until they just dumped my ass for a few other people. And hell those people i probably have drawn alot for.. Ungrateful bastards. (at least now i have a full list of who i will now refuse to art for/befriend as i don't want to go through the **** again)
> 
> its a **** feeling i know, but i really hope you feel better with everything. People just have to learn that artists are people that have amazing personalities outside their amazing art (such as yours), and if people are only here to support the art, but not the artist, they should just go.
> 
> im not sure if that even made sense... but anyway i do truly hope you feel better soon!!



Sorry to hear that you've dealt with the same thing, though I honestly can't say I'm surprised at this point. That's a really crappy thing for people to do and I'm sorry to hear that your support ended up much the same way. I'm fortunate enough to have friends that aren't on this site that I know I can always turn to and they've always appreciate me for who I am. I came here in hopes of finding a place of belonging as an artist and a person, but it just turned into this giant popularity contest type of thing and who can give more of what people want to keep their attention. It's like I said in one of my posts, this feels like going back to middle school or high school for me. It's that kind of vibe. Thanks, though. For me, it's kind of both---there's very few that support my art, either, unless it's specifically for them or a request. And it feels really crappy. Like basically nothing I do is worth anything unless it was drawn for someone else. So I just don't see the point of sharing my art here anymore.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh no T_T I am so sorry to hear you've had to deal with that >: I hope I never came across that way Dx I realize I took time to respond, though I am usually just lazy : ( I really hope to keep in touch with you somehow if you decide to leave and can understand why you would be upset (poo on those people) I am sad that this seems a frequent problem for artists! You are definitely a wonderful person and I shall miss you greatly, Amissa<3 Always did enjoy the chats we had!



Don't worry, you never have. I'm really glad we've gotten to be friends. I don't plan to leave or anything. I just won't really be posting art and stuff here anymore. I let people know where to find it if they want to see it. But I'll still be lurking around and such. I just don't want to be part of this superficial nonsense anymore. It reminds me too much of how miserable I was trying to do everything I could to give people thinks they wanted in hopes that they would like/accept me. I spent too many years like that and an abusive relationship trying to make just ONE person be happy with me and what I could do for them. And I hate that inkling sometimes of trying to return to that---thoughts of like, well maybe I should put a shop up or open requests, because then people will notice me! And then I immediately want to slam my head against a wall, because feeling lonely is at least better than returning to that dark time. But yeah. Rest assured that I do enjoy talking to you, if my tl;dr paragraphs didn't give it away. lol



azukitan said:


> Damn it, I really hate seeing you like this. You're amazing, Amissa, and you don't need the acknowledgement of others to realize that. It all comes down to one person: you. There is no denying that we live in a superficial world of opportunists, but you know what? You don't have to let people's behavior affect you personally. Nourish yourself and focus on your own personal growth. It usually helps to look at things from a different perspective. Personally, in these types of situations, I like to think like an anthropologist and take a more objective stance--thinking rationally about topics has a calming effect, and you are far more likely to come to an agreeable resolution in the end. Ideally, you would like The Museum to be a place that allows others to connect through the creation and sharing of art, but in actuality, the forum works more like a market economy. It sucks, but it is what it is, and you will walk away with fewer disappointments if you learn to accept rather than expect.
> 
> I earnestly hope you find ways to improve your confidence. You have done a great deal to inspire others, so all that's left is to reinforce positivity in YOU!
> 
> _"You gotta look for the good in the bad, the happy in your sad, the gain in your pain, and what makes you grateful not hateful."_



I'm a lot more positive than I used to be in past years, but to be honest, I can't keep up that way of thinking all the time. It's draining. And I can't always tell myself how to feel, either. I know by now that I don't need the acknowledgement of others, but it's also really lonely by yourself, too. It's not a nice feeling and I can't always turn it into one with positive thinking, either. The Museum, to my understand when I got here, was a place to share art. But as you said, it's no longer such a thing. I have mentioned such things in passing to mods before, but nothing has ever come of it. It's a superficial popularity contest of, as you said, opportunists. I'm aware that I don't need that, but I came here in hopes of belonging to a community. Pretty much everywhere I go, I can't find a place of belonging and it's really hard to make friends. And as I told Kairi, what startles me the most is that I can feel shadows of my old self trying to tell me I should give people what they want so I'll be accepted into the group. And that frightens me, because I don't want to live for others' approval. That doesn't mean that it's any fun to sit in a sandbox and play by yourself, though, in hopes that eventually someone wants to come play with you. And I have tried to be very positive and supportive toward other people here. And it is disappointing how shallow everything is.

But that doesn't mean I don't appreciate what I have. It means that I'm human and susceptible to emotions and depression just like anyone else. I try to pick myself back up and try again, time and time again. But I can't force-feed myself self-confidence and just hope it sticks like magic. It's not a terrible thing to look for positive reinforcement around you. I don't base myself self-worth on purely this site or anything like that, but one of the easiest ways to adapt to positivity is to surround yourself with it.


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> I'm a lot more positive than I used to be in past years, but to be honest, I can't keep up that way of thinking all the time. It's draining. And I can't always tell myself how to feel, either. I know by now that I don't need the acknowledgement of others, but it's also really lonely by yourself, too. It's not a nice feeling and I can't always turn it into one with positive thinking, either. The Museum, to my understand when I got here, was a place to share art. But as you said, it's no longer such a thing. I have mentioned such things in passing to mods before, but nothing has ever come of it. It's a superficial popularity contest of, as you said, opportunists. I'm aware that I don't need that, but I came here in hopes of belonging to a community. Pretty much everywhere I go, I can't find a place of belonging and it's really hard to make friends. And as I told Kairi, what startles me the most is that I can feel shadows of my old self trying to tell me I should give people what they want so I'll be accepted into the group. And that frightens me, because I don't want to live for others' approval. That doesn't mean that it's any fun to sit in a sandbox and play by yourself, though, in hopes that eventually someone wants to come play with you. And I have tried to be very positive and supportive toward other people here. And it is disappointing how shallow everything is.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I don't appreciate what I have. It means that I'm human and susceptible to emotions and depression just like anyone else. I try to pick myself back up and try again, time and time again. But I can't force-feed myself self-confidence and just hope it sticks like magic. It's not a terrible thing to look for positive reinforcement around you. I don't base myself self-worth on purely this site or anything like that, but one of the easiest ways to adapt to positivity is to surround yourself with it.



Frig, I'm really sorry. I sometimes come off as too impersonal with my advice. The image you painted with your ex and the sandbox... God damn it, I'm such an insensitive jerk, treating your situation like an isolated incident. I *get* it now. The loneliness you feel. If distance wasn't a factor, I would come and hang out with you everyday! THEN WE COULD VENT AND SPEAK POORLY OF TBT TOGETHER! Basically take away all your fears of reverting back to your old self because that notion haunts me, too. *sigh* I wish I could help you achieve breakthrough...

This might be a touchy subject, but have you ever attended counseling or therapy? This might be an extreme measure for some folks, but if you ask me, it's a good way to help yourself deal with negative-thinking as well as anxiety and depression.


----------



## aleshapie

It seems like a great deal of artists feel this way here. That is so sad! Personally, I have stayed friends (for lack of a better term for people you only know online) with some super awesome artists from here! We text, play games, confide in each other (like old-fashioned pen-pals) and generally keep in touch. That being said, there have been a few artists here who won't give me the time of day after doing my commission. (complete opposite of what you are describing) I am generally a pretty cool and understanding person, and I do not harass or pester anyone, artist or not...so I am not sure what that is all about. 

Anyhow. I bet a break would help your perspective. Also, bear in mind, it is ALWAYS your prerogative WHO you actually do art for! I have finally gotten to this point in my cycle thread. I am just not taking any more crap, for any reason. period. 

Hang in there! It's a crappy time of year...depressing...post holidays, winter blahs (here, anyways) and the "anti-climax" of all the extra work and preparation for holiday gifts, etc. I know I am feeling the blah's myself...and my experience as a nurse for the past 15+ years tells me that many people are in your (our) shoes. 


This, too, shall pass!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH...btw:  YOU GUYS WHOOOOOOPED my tail in MK8...I am not sure I can handle the embarrassment! LOL


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry for the trouble with your phone typing.
> 
> It's not fully about people being ungrateful. It's their choice to get what they came for and walk off. But it's disappointing, because as this place in the forums claims that it's a place to share art, this feels less like a sharing place and more like as Azu put it: a market economy. And then all the artists start to compete for a place in it. I don't want to be one of those people. I don't want my worth here to be based on things like that. It's my choice, just as other people have made theirs.
> 
> I don't feel that anyone should hate themselves over it or anything drastic like that. Like I just said, it's disappointing and frankly, I don't want to be a part of it. It makes me feel worthless aside from what I can give that people want and that's too much like my former self for me to ever be comfortable with. But still, I appreciate everything you've said, thanks. And I'm glad you like the Ness piece, despite him not being short and cartoony.


S'all good, my phone doesn't have the biggest keyboard and I haven't got small fingers >:I
(Lucky my cell growth is gone lmao)

I just feel like it's disrespectful, even if they thank you for what you've done but just ditch you afterwards, it's like a one night stand but without the sex lmao, this forum used to be about sharing art and people would ask for crits and sometimes offer services for TBT, that's similar to how it is now but it was alot less and people were generally more friendly compared to now.

Besides, nobody else can't spam you except me, I have the rights!!
Jokes 8( you'd destroy me on Mario Kart anyday.

I guess hate is a strong word to use for that, but they should definitely consider your feelings too, it's very disrespectful to you for what they've been doing, they might aswell say it's all "fine" for them, which it is because you've done art for them, but you're just left there to be ignored after doing your services, I could say so many great things about you Amissa, I don't think this thread would be the perfect place for that although because things are emotional enough and I don't want to make you have mixed feelings right now, I just want you to be as happy as you can be, which is tough because of how you've been treated by those people.

Hehe, while I do prefer Ness to look like he does in the games, your piece will always be my favorite art piece I've gotten!


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Frig, I'm really sorry. I sometimes come off as too impersonal with my advice. The image you painted with your ex and the sandbox... God damn it, I'm such an insensitive jerk, treating your situation like an isolated incident. I *get* it now. The loneliness you feel. If distance wasn't a factor, I would come and hang out with you everyday! THEN WE COULD VENT AND SPEAK POORLY OF TBT TOGETHER! Basically take away all your fears of reverting back to your old self because that notion haunts me, too. *sigh* I wish I could help you achieve breakthrough...
> 
> This might be a touchy subject, but have you ever attended counseling or therapy? This might be an extreme measure for some folks, but if you ask me, it's a good way to help yourself deal with negative-thinking as well as anxiety and depression.



You're far from an insensitive jerk. I know you were just trying to help. I just wanted to better explain where I was coming from about my issues, rather than give you the wrong idea. But yeah, if distance wasn't a problem, it would be awesome to hang out. Haha. I don't actually have a single friend that lives around here. The nearest one is at least 3+ states away. Kind of sucks living in the middle of nowhere. But yeah. I've come a long way from where I've been so I don't like seeing myself consider taking steps backward. It's inevitable that I THINK of those things sometimes, but I never want to get to the point that I act on any of them. I know that living for the sake of someone else's acceptance and wants is a terrible, absolutely miserable way to live, especially when they tell you that you're just not good enough.

Honestly, I don't feel that counseling would do anything for me. I wouldn't talk to them. I may type a lot online, but I don't speak IRL and to be truthful, I can't see myself taking it to someone who is getting paid to help "figure me out" or "fix me". I feel that in the long run, I'm better off facing my own problems and taking my own steps. Which isn't to say that's not a viable option for plenty of people, counseling-wise, but it's not for me.



aleshapie said:


> It seems like a great deal of artists feel this way here. That is so sad! Personally, I have stayed friends (for lack of a better term for people you only know online) with some super awesome artists from here! We text, play games, confide in each other (like old-fashioned pen-pals) and generally keep in touch. That being said, there have been a few artists here who won't give me the time of day after doing my commission. (complete opposite of what you are describing) I am generally a pretty cool and understanding person, and I do not harass or pester anyone, artist or not...so I am not sure what that is all about.
> 
> Anyhow. I bet a break would help your perspective. Also, bear in mind, it is ALWAYS your prerogative WHO you actually do art for! I have finally gotten to this point in my cycle thread. I am just not taking any more crap, for any reason. period.
> 
> Hang in there! It's a crappy time of year...depressing...post holidays, winter blahs (here, anyways) and the "anti-climax" of all the extra work and preparation for holiday gifts, etc. I know I am feeling the blah's myself...and my experience as a nurse for the past 15+ years tells me that many people are in your (our) shoes.
> 
> 
> This, too, shall pass!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH...btw:  YOU GUYS WHOOOOOOPED my tail in MK8...I am not sure I can handle the embarrassment! LOL



That's cool that you've been able to make some friends. Even as an artist myself, I have great difficulty becoming friends with other artists. Most start to hate me behind my back. Like one I thought I was close to in my main fandom made a journal entry years back about how unfair it was that the community had given me more comments on my drawings that I posted there than hers, because she felt that hers was better. I... honestly didn't know what to say. And up until then, I never knew she harbored such bitterness toward me. It wasn't just that one friend, either. I had another one tell me on Skype something similar and how jealous they were of me. And it's like... how is this friendship if you're only concerned with with the amount of comments we get? It wasn't even a big difference in either one of those cases. I didn't even notice it. Someone would literally have had to COUNT to see the difference. And it just boggles me. But yeah. Most artists I ever became friends with at some point either start becoming passive-aggressive toward me for those reasons, or they try to use me to get free art or something. My two closest friends don't really draw or anything. We all write, so we have that in common, but artist friends for me are really rare and almost always go sour. Which sucks, because it would be awesome to have doodle buddies and stuff. Anyway, I digress---as far as actual commission artists go, I understand in way that they keep things as "business". Most of the people who commission me aren't looking for a friend. I know from the start they're paying me real cash for art. But if you make an honest effort to be friends with them and they blow it off, that's rude regardless. That is, unless you're talking more or less like the informal TBT commissions here or something (not the RLC ones). That I don't get, but I feel like honestly, popularity has gone to a lot of people's heads. 

I have taken breaks from this site already before. Even for much the same reasons. It hasn't really helped. And I know it's up to me who I do art for, but even so, most people here do not give you or your thread the time of day UNLESS you're offering art/TBT commissions/etc to begin with.

It's actually kind of funny, because I ended off 2014 feeling absolutely GREAT about the year and really, really looking forward to 2015 starting off really well. I was super positive. But lots of things went downhill despite trying to keep my head up and I haven't had this many mood swings and huge downs for years. I'm not sure what's affecting me so hard. But I do know I have a lot to look forward to this summer (Splatoon, Mother 4, brother's wedding, PAX Prime). I'm trying to bear that in mind with each crappy day that passes as one step closer.

Psh, no worries! Mario Kart is just for fun. At least, that's the way I view it. I've never been super-competitive. (I just get mad when people are douches. lol)



Hyogo said:


> S'all good, my phone doesn't have the biggest keyboard and I haven't got small fingers >:I
> (Lucky my cell growth is gone lmao)
> 
> I just feel like it's disrespectful, even if they thank you for what you've done but just ditch you afterwards, it's like a one night stand but without the sex lmao, this forum used to be about sharing art and people would ask for crits and sometimes offer services for TBT, that's similar to how it is now but it was alot less and people were generally more friendly compared to now.
> 
> Besides, nobody else can't spam you except me, I have the rights!!
> Jokes 8( you'd destroy me on Mario Kart anyday.
> 
> I guess hate is a strong word to use for that, but they should definitely consider your feelings too, it's very disrespectful to you for what they've been doing, they might aswell say it's all "fine" for them, which it is because you've done art for them, but you're just left there to be ignored after doing your services, I could say so many great things about you Amissa, I don't think this thread would be the perfect place for that although because things are emotional enough and I don't want to make you have mixed feelings right now, I just want you to be as happy as you can be, which is tough because of how you've been treated by those people.
> 
> Hehe, while I do prefer Ness to look like he does in the games, your piece will always be my favorite art piece I've gotten!



I feel like at this point, there's so many artists here that people don't want to bother to befriend anyone who isn't super-popular or offers tons of art/art shop stuff. Which is their choice, but it just feels like some kind of a contest and I want no part in it. I came here to share art. And instead, I can only ever really garner any interest if I'm "offering" something. Because people have so many choices and honestly, at this point it's just drawing the same characters over and over, all of which people already have stashes of art of. Not to be a hypocrite or anything---I know I have bought art too. But I actually put that art with credit and direct links to the artists. Not just a stash thrown together with no credit to any artists shown. I know it's important to showcase people's work with credit. I wish more people did. That's getting slightly off-topic, though. 

You really have to get into a Mario Kart 8 stream one of these days so I CAN decimate you at Mario Kart. : )

Well, it's like I said. People here buy so much art from artists that most of them are generally forgotten. I'm going to stop doing those arts outside of commissions, since it sucks just being thrown into someone's four page stash of character art or something. I mean, I get why people like to buy art of their characters from different artists/styles, but it still doesn't make you feel like you created anything special for that person. You're just another tab on the list. 

Happiness is a work in progress. I don't ever expect to be a point in my life we're I'm perfectly happy. There's always going to be ups and downs. But I appreciate the sentiments, nonetheless. I've had some time to think it over and I just think I'm not going to do requests or shop stuff anymore, unless it's for RLC. Period. I don't want to be a part of an art community like this. I may work myself back up to posting my own stuff up here for no one or doing an art auction once in a blue moon if I feel I need to make TBT for something, but I'm at least dead-set on the shop thing. I'm done with that. I'm not letting myself fall into that horrible trench I was stuck in years ago trying to please people and trying to live vicariously through other's acknowledgement of me. I don't want that ever again. 

And that's very flattering, thank you. I'm happy that you enjoy it that much even not being your preferred style.


----------



## Amissapanda

Looking over old art and trying to convince myself that my art has gotten significantly better, but...












These are from _2008_. I feel like I really haven't come far from then. And it was so long ago. ._.;


----------



## Hyoshido

Well I can already tell off the bat that your recent work has improved severely with your shading, the lines on your newer stuff look better too!

Maybe you've just been so perfect for so long and you haven't noticed? 8)


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Well I can already tell off the bat that your recent work has improved severely with your shading, the lines on your newer stuff look better too!
> 
> Maybe you've just been so perfect for so long and you haven't noticed? 8)



Well, there are some differences, but in 7 years, I feel like I should definitely have come much further than I have. 

I'm far from perfect and so is my art, lol. I don't believe in perfection, anyway. I'm pretty sure I would go crazy if I did.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It's that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about 10 minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I might join in later. c:


----------



## Amissapanda

The Hidden Owl said:


> I might join in later. c:



Feel free! : ) Anyone is welcome~


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Amissapanda said:


> Feel free! : ) Anyone is welcome~



Although every time I come I get my butt whooped by all ya lol! I'll try and come though haha.


----------



## Amissapanda

The Hidden Owl said:


> Although every time I come I get my butt whooped by all ya lol! I'll try and come though haha.



It's all in good fun! I promise. : )


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissa, I sent you an invite u dong :c


----------



## Amissapanda

Just a reminder on my lonely thread that there will be *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* tonight at 8:30PM EST!

My brother will be there and I'll be on Skype with him (and possibly a few others)!


...Also, awwww. The new tag reflects my announcement. Hahaha. Thanks, whoever gave me that. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It's time! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *15* minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play, plus let me know who you are)!

I will very likely be on Skype with my brother and possibly a few other people! (Duke will be hosting, I believe.)

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Shirohibiki

so ive come back and apparently i have missed a lot. i will edit this to address some stuff  but ill probably miss a lot knowing me

edit:

ok first of all YOUR RECENT ARTS ARE SO CUTE AND GIVE ME SO MANY FEELS AND I CANT TAKE IT SGNGNHGFHGFHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG,
YOU MAKE ME SHIP IT AND I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE SERIES AHHhhh/////// your art is to die for i love it sobs,, KEEP DRAWING KAWAII STUFF OK OK (esp the kissing ones those were so cute what the ****kkgkdjfdfkjghf)

as for the uh... next issue... ill admit that there ended up being too much text for me to read so i didnt read all of it since i have zero attention span but i get the gist of it.
and, actually, ive been feeling the same way. i remember... thinking to myself a little bit ago... "why should i even bother posting to TBT?" 
i know nobody cares about/looks at my art except for like. a couple people. im sure everyone is sick of my batman **** by now, its all i draw, blah blah blah. i sometimes wonder why i even stream because... things have changed, here in the museum. im old and washed up now. old news. nobody cares save for a few people.

things used to be different. i look through my threads and i see people used to comment a lot, there used to be... i dont know if it was MORE people, but it was like, they seemed to care more? and maybe im part of this problem too, i dont know. i dont really understand it. azu was right that its mostly a marketplace now. 

im not saying people need to care about me or that i need to be popular or anything like that -- im wording this weird eugh. im just saying that i have absolutely noticed a change, and i know people are probably sick of me posting and dont want to see my crap unless its FOR them, as youve stated. im sorry you feel this way and im sorry its happening like this. just know that i totally understand how you feel. ): (and yet continue to post my art in a futile attempt at pretending people like it LOL)


----------



## Amissapanda

@Shiro - Hey, no worries! Glad you enjoyed the last few arts. And sorry to hear that you felt that way, too. 

Finally updating this thread with a piece of art I did for myself. 







Fakiru. Yes, Fakiru. And no one will convince me that something like this doesn't happen post-series. He already petted her as a duck. This is clearly the next step! (And she loves it anyway, so...)

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/114357925720/you-will-not-convince-me-that-this-did-not-happen

I love these two too much. I'm glad I had a moment of my own to do a little art of them for a change. I missed them so~ And I'll probably color it at some point, when I can dredge up enough motivation to do so.

Enjoys~


----------



## Amissapanda

One little bumpie.

I also have chocolate pudding. Three different layers of chocolate. Delicious.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> @Shiro - Hey, no worries! Glad you enjoyed the last few arts. And sorry to hear that you felt that way, too.
> 
> Finally updating this thread with a piece of art I did for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakiru. Yes, Fakiru. And no one will convince me that something like this doesn't happen post-series. He already petted her as a duck. This is clearly the next step! (And she loves it anyway, so...)
> 
> Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/114357925720/you-will-not-convince-me-that-this-did-not-happen
> 
> I love these two too much. I'm glad I had a moment of my own to do a little art of them for a change. I missed them so~ And I'll probably color it at some point, when I can dredge up enough motivation to do so.
> 
> Enjoys~



STOP THATS TOO ADORABLE NO NO NO NO NGGFGFGHFHGF

lays down to die

goodbye friends i am gone, cuteness kills


----------



## Cadbberry

Everything you do is soooooo adorable, you are so lucky with all the business and views, everyone has a good eye looking at your stuff


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> STOP THATS TOO ADORABLE NO NO NO NO NGGFGFGHFHGF
> 
> lays down to die
> 
> goodbye friends i am gone, cuteness kills



Ahhhh, thank you so much! I'm honored that you think so!

BUT NO DYING ALLOWED. NOT IN MY THREAD. I can't promise no more cuteness, but...

*phoenix down*



Cadbberry said:


> Everything you do is soooooo adorable, you are so lucky with all the business and views, everyone has a good eye looking at your stuff



Aww, thank you very much! I'm glad you think so. I'll continue to work hard in efforts to earn it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhh, thank you so much! I'm honored that you think so!
> 
> BUT NO DYING ALLOWED. NOT IN MY THREAD. I can't promise no more cuteness, but...
> 
> *phoenix down*
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you very much! I'm glad you think so. I'll continue to work hard in efforts to earn it.



you always deserve it


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhh, thank you so much! I'm honored that you think so!
> 
> BUT NO DYING ALLOWED. NOT IN MY THREAD. I can't promise no more cuteness, but...
> 
> *phoenix down*
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you very much! I'm glad you think so. I'll continue to work hard in efforts to earn it.



i literally was ok then i looked at it again and got all emotional
I CANT HANDLE THIS
IM GETTING DIABETES FROM ALL THESE OTPS IT HURTS//////// SOBS
ur art is 2good pls stop (only dont)


----------



## Amissapanda

Cadbberry said:


> you always deserve it



Awww. Thanks for the sentiment! Much appreciated~



Shirohibiki said:


> i literally was ok then i looked at it again and got all emotional
> I CANT HANDLE THIS
> IM GETTING DIABETES FROM ALL THESE OTPS IT HURTS//////// SOBS
> ur art is 2good pls stop (only dont)



LMAO I'M SORRY. But OTP is also good for the soul, like chicken soup. Just take it in smaller doses so you don't overdose!

Haha, thanks, though. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Amissapanda

Felt like doing some Zelink fanart today, so I basically devoted my day to it.






_"Nap time is over, sleepyhead!"_

Instead of going for cel-shade coloring as I normally do, I decided to change things up a bit. I don't have an airbrush tool on my ancient Photoshop 7.0, so I had to make do with change the brush opacity back and forth to get a lighter, airy feeling to the coloring and make it softer. All in all, though it was really time consuming, I had fun with it. I might go back and color that Fakiru piece that I did a few days ago this way.

Felt good to draw some SS!Zelink again, though. They have my favorite relationship of any Zelda game so far. I'm such a sucker for childhood friends. X3

Also posted here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/114620532225/nap-time-is-over-sleepyhead

Hope you enjoy~


----------



## Amissapanda

Ba-boop.

Also, it didn't let me change the title of my thread. I'm confused. It shows when I look on the thread itself, but when I see the subject name in the museum, the title remains unchanged.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Aww... Link looks so cute!  It looks great! 

There's a Photoshop 7 already? xD (sits here with Photoshop 3)


----------



## Amissapanda

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Aww... Link looks so cute!  It looks great!
> 
> There's a Photoshop 7 already? xD (sits here with Photoshop 3)



Thanks a lot! : ) I'm glad you thought so! They're fun to draw. Hehe~

Oh, my version of photoshop is _ancient_. XD It doesn't have most of the features that things like Photoshop CS2, 3, 4, 5, etc have nowadays. 7.0 is really old. And before that, I used 6.0, which is even more ancient. lol Can't complain about stuff I had free on hand, though. It does the job and prevents me from having to fork over $100+ for new software.


----------



## Zane

Amissapanda said:


> Ba-boop.
> 
> Also, it didn't let me change the title of my thread. I'm confused. It shows when I look on the thread itself, but when I see the subject name in the museum, the title remains unchanged.



Congrats, your thread is over 6 months old! lol (I hear that's when you stop being able to change the title)


----------



## Amissapanda

Zane said:


> Congrats, your thread is over 6 months old! lol (I hear that's when you stop being able to change the title)



Oh, wow. I had no idea that was a thing! Lol, that kind of sucks, though. Now I can't ever notify when I have and update with art or anything else of importance. Ah well. It must have just passed the six month mark recently, I guess.


----------



## Cadbberry

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, wow. I had no idea that was a thing! Lol, that kind of sucks, though. Now I can't ever notify when I have and update with art or anything else of importance. Ah well. It must have just passed the six month mark recently, I guess.



Happened to my thread too, it isn't fun XD but i think people will always come update or not


----------



## Amissapanda

Cadbberry said:


> Happened to my thread too, it isn't fun XD but i think people will always come update or not



It seems like an odd thing to put into effect. But eh, regardless of what I'm updating about, this thread is pretty barren, usually.


----------



## Amissapanda

Shameless boop because I'm pretty proud of that art.

I colored the Fakiru one too, but that's for later.


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, at least tumblr liked it.

Also, this mac n' cheese with beef is pretty dang good.


----------



## Cadbberry

Amissapanda said:


> It seems like an odd thing to put into effect. But eh, regardless of what I'm updating about, this thread is pretty barren, usually.



Your thread is barren? man this gets a lot of views and comments, you can shamelessly boop all you want~!


----------



## Amissapanda

Cadbberry said:


> Your thread is barren? man this gets a lot of views and comments, you can shamelessly boop all you want~!



A lot of _my_ comments, maybe. lol And the views is only because it's a really old thread, since I don't make new ones for everything I post.

Anyway, chilling again. Work called yet again to give me another day off. I'm going to sit around and mope about it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

OH MY HEART

zelink,,, mhmmmmhmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, otp fo rilzz
(also the 6 month thing happened to my thread too lol)

but omg its gorgeous, it gives me severe dokis,,,,, it has a lot of emotion to it and i just. I FEEL IT SO HARD. OH,,,,,, sobs,,,


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> OH MY HEART
> 
> zelink,,, mhmmmmhmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, otp fo rilzz
> (also the 6 month thing happened to my thread too lol)
> 
> but omg its gorgeous, it gives me severe dokis,,,,, it has a lot of emotion to it and i just. I FEEL IT SO HARD. OH,,,,,, sobs,,,



Don't make me use another phoenix down! (I'm running low.)

But yeah. To be honest, I never shipped Zelink all that hard until Skyward Sword. I just felt like most games are basically around the premise of them meeting like, once, and then going to save the world. SS changed that and actually gave them some backstory together and a relationship that developed over time, which made me insanely happy. So now I can say I ship it a lot. lol

Dang, the 6 months thing happened to you, too? That sucks. Just seems weird to me to penalize someone for having a thread that long if they're still active/semi-active with it.

Thanks a lot! I'm glad you enjoyed it. I had a lot of fun drawing it. Random inspiration like I had yesterday is sometimes the best thing to create with.


----------



## Amissapanda

For anyone potentially interested:

I'll be streaming _EarthBound_ in about five minutes! : ) I took a short vote of it on tumblr and _EarthBound_ won out, so that's what I will be streaming!

*Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.com/shiirahime

Hope to see you there! Feel free to come by and chat! I will probably be gushing about the game because I LOVE it to death!


----------



## Hyoshido

This is gonna be so funnnn


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Strange, everytime I try and enter that link I keep been taken to http://www.twitch.tv/. Do I have to sign up or something?


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> This is gonna be so funnnn



It was definitely fun! Freddy Fazbear has now ruined everything. : )



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Strange, everytime I try and enter that link I keep been taken to http://www.twitch.tv/. Do I have to sign up or something?



OH, CRAP. I put the wrong link. It should have been twitch.tv/shiirahime, not twitch.com. Omfg, I'm dumb. >_<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> OH, CRAP. I put the wrong link. It should have been twitch.tv/shiirahime, not twitch.com. Omfg, I'm dumb. >_<


lol I will join you next time. We all make mistakes.


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol I will join you next time. We all make mistakes.



It's just kind of silly, because the other places I put messages for about going live all had the right URL. >_< 



Anyway!

It's time for YOU KNOW WHAT! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *15* minutes!

*Stream will be here:* http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/play (though you need to add my NNID if you want play with the group, plus let me know who you are---I don't add people I don't recognize the names of)! 

See you there, lovelies~!


----------



## Hyoshido

You'd better have came in first, atleast once.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> You'd better have came in first, atleast once.



After the first set, I did atrociously bad last night. : )


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> After the first set, I did atrociously bad last night. : )


STILL YOU CAME IN FIRST.
I'm proud of you Manda, I could give you all the dongers in the world.

Oh wait, I think you had enough dongers in your Earthbound stream.


----------



## roroselle

Ah amissa! I picked up my story of seasons with the bunny! 
Did you get your copy yet?


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> STILL YOU CAME IN FIRST.
> I'm proud of you Manda, I could give you all the dongers in the world.
> 
> Oh wait, I think you had enough dongers in your Earthbound stream.



In a couple of races, I did come in first, but never overall. The closest I got to that was 2nd in the first set of the night. 

And you can keep your dongers, kthx.



roroselle said:


> Ah amissa! I picked up my story of seasons with the bunny!
> Did you get your copy yet?



Congrats~

I honestly don't know if I will be getting it or not yet. I'm going to wait for some reviews and feedback about what the game has to offer. I was not at all impressed by the Let's Play I watched someone do (who translated the Japanese version as she and her boyfriend played, basically). So I'm not going to dump money into it until I know for sure that it will be worth it for me. Especially considering I need to be making money and not spending it. I'm going to be extra careful.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> In a couple of races, I did come in first, but never overall. The closest I got to that was 2nd in the first set of the night.
> 
> And you can keep your dongers, kthx.


That's what I meant, you coming first in a cup would stop time and space in total, You need to be jinxed to keep the laws of physics into proper action.

OH COME ON, I'VE GOT TOO MANY OF THEM.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> That's what I meant, you coming first in a cup would stop time and space in total, You need to be jinxed to keep the laws of physics into proper action.
> 
> OH COME ON, I'VE GOT TOO MANY OF THEM.



...Dude, I've come in first in cups many times before. :| By your reasoning, time and space should be stopped forever now. 

Too bad. Keep them. They're your curse, not mine.


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't come to all the streams, Manda, don't abuse me here 8(

Can we share atleast? I PROMISE, they'll be good.


----------



## Amissapanda

If anything, you're the one antagonizing and abusing me. And making me feel bad about myself. : (

No. Do not want.


----------



## Hyoshido

Manda you're an amazing woman who just can't come first place whenever I'm around 8( always coming first when I'm NOT around, It's like, unfair for me, I WANT to see you win so I can throw my money on your screen!!

Me -> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ ✧ﾟ[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅100)̲̅$̲̅] <- Your dosh


----------



## Amissapanda

Psh. You weren't around on Monday. And frankly, this past Monday was the worst I have done in a loooooooong time. So your presence doesn't affect the outcome. It's my duck. And my duck usually isn't very good. :' )

Come on, no foolin'. You wouldn't throw money you could use to buy more amiibos. OF THIS I AM SURE.


----------



## Amissapanda

Actually finished this about a week ago, but haven't felt much motivation to post it here. But here it is, for anyone that may enjoy it.

I suppose this thread will be buried again in a few minutes, but whatevs~ 

I do so love my Fakiru. Also, I'm debating whether or not to include this coloring style in my commissions from now on. What do you guys think? any feedback would be great. I'd have to redo commission sheets a bit, but if it has potential interest from buyers, that's more than worth it to me.


----------



## pengutango

Oh! I've been meaning to tell ya that I FINALLY got around to watching Princess Tutu (yeah, I know I'm late... XD). Wasn't sure what to think of it at first, but it grew on me for sure. Ended up binge watching it over 2-3 days (didn't quite keep track, but at least 2 days for sure though).

It certainly was a lot darker towards the end than I expected the series as a whole to be. I definitely can understand why you love the Fakiru pairing so much, now that I've seen the series. They do make a cute pairing and while I hated Fakir at first, he's not so bad later on. 

As for the new pic, looks like a more painted style, which is a nice change from the cell shading you tend to do. I think it'd be something nice to offer for commissions, though is it harder to do, versus your normal coloring style, as I do remember that your tablet is a bit iffy at times, something like that?


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Oh! I've been meaning to tell ya that I FINALLY got around to watching Princess Tutu (yeah, I know I'm late... XD). Wasn't sure what to think of it at first, but it grew on me for sure. Ended up binge watching it over 2-3 days (didn't quite keep track, but at least 2 days for sure though).
> 
> It certainly was a lot darker towards the end than I expected the series as a whole to be. I definitely can understand why you love the Fakiru pairing so much, now that I've seen the series. They do make a cute pairing and while I hated Fakir at first, he's not so bad later on.
> 
> As for the new pic, looks like a more painted style, which is a nice change from the cell shading you tend to do. I think it'd be something nice to offer for commissions, though is it harder to do, versus your normal coloring style, as I do remember that your tablet is a bit iffy at times, something like that?



Ohhh, awesome! (I binge-watched it the first time, too. lol) It definitely got darker once the second half of the series came along. That entire have has an entirely different feel from the first half. But that's one of the things I really liked about it. lol And I'm with you on hating Fakir at first. The series convinced me through character-development, though. : ) Glad that you (seemed to?) enjoyed it!

And thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate that. It's definitely more paint-like than my other style and it's pretty difficult to do when I have to manually set the brush's opacity and overlay for every layer of color, but despite it being a little harder to do, it's definitely fun. And it feels kind of nice to be a little more free with the coloring than I can be with cel. My tablet isn't perfect, but it works for coloring better than lines, at least. Haha.


----------



## aleshapie

I thought of you (and your crazy MK8 mondays) when I watched Nintendo direct today! 8 new ACNL COURSES!! AND 200cc...?! WHAAAAT?! Woot-woot!!


----------



## Amissapanda

aleshapie said:


> I thought of you (and your crazy MK8 mondays) when I watched Nintendo direct today! 8 new ACNL COURSES!! AND 200cc...?! WHAAAAT?! Woot-woot!!



Haha, it certainly will make things even crazier than usual~ I look forward to it. : P



Still looking for feedback on my question, if anyone has any.


----------



## aleshapie

Amissapanda said:


> Actually finished this about a week ago, but haven't felt much motivation to post it here. But here it is, for anyone that may enjoy it.
> 
> I suppose this thread will be buried again in a few minutes, but whatevs~
> 
> I do so love my Fakiru. Also, I'm debating whether or not to include this coloring style in my commissions from now on. What do you guys think? any feedback would be great. I'd have to redo commission sheets a bit, but if it has potential interest from buyers, that's more than worth it to me.





I just love this! Their cheeks are super cool! And hair! What?! I have no clue who these characters are, but I love them anyways! I would def DEF commish this! I will elaborate more in a bit when I am on my computer...my fat thumb hits the wrong letters on my phone!


----------



## Amissapanda

aleshapie said:


> I just love this! Their cheeks are super cool! And hair! What?! I have no clue who these characters are, but I love them anyways! I would def DEF commish this! I will elaborate more in a bit when I am on my computer...my fat thumb hits the wrong letters on my phone!



Thank you so much! Hehe, I pretty much adore the heck out of these two (they're my OTP), so I'm no stranger to doing art of them. I never do get tired of it, though. Haha. And I've still been on the fence on whether or not to keep going with that style of coloring and/or potentially add it to commission options, so thank you very much for letting me know! Every bit of feedback helps and I'm very grateful for your input! (No worries! I know how difficult it is to type with one. Don't stress yourself!)


----------



## aleshapie

Did you watch the ND video? The style of these guys remind me of one of the new eShop games coming out. So cute! I grabbed my iPad, so its marginally better to type here...emphasis on marginally!

The shading on his blue shirt adds such wonderful dimension! You do a great job with hands! NOT an easy task! But (imo) one of your best talents is your perfect proportions! Not only are the perfectly proportioned, they are also "not exactly the same" ...in other words, he is correctly slightly larger than her petite frame with a great chisel to his face!but hers is sweetly rounded while maintaining her petiteness.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I have to agree, your style for your OTP is just so sweet and beautiful, I think you should certainly continue it and as Ale said with her petite cuteness I just adore how you represent Ahiru in your pieces as well as that little bit of attitude and embarrassment from Fakir<3 I say please continue it is just precious to see each and every one you post : ) I apologize for not posting sooner, but yes I must say I always have enjoyed fangirling hard at each OTP piece you have done, thy are just so fun to squeal over lol xD Sorry if this is less critique haha but I do agree also the shading/features are detailed so beautifully would love to see you continue!


----------



## Amissapanda

aleshapie said:


> Did you watch the ND video? The style of these guys remind me of one of the new eShop games coming out. So cute! I grabbed my iPad, so its marginally better to type here...emphasis on marginally!
> 
> The shading on his blue shirt adds such wonderful dimension! You do a great job with hands! NOT an easy task! But (imo) one of your best talents is your perfect proportions! Not only are the perfectly proportioned, they are also "not exactly the same" ...in other words, he is correctly slightly larger than her petite frame with a great chisel to his face!but hers is sweetly rounded while maintaining her petiteness.



I watched the heck out of it when it aired, yeah. XD And screeched when Lucas was revealed. I'm not sure which games you're talking about, though. They did a lot of them and at that point, I think I was posting on twitter/tumblr about Lucas hype, so my attention was divided. Hahaha.

Thank you! I've been experimenting with colors a lot, without using strict palettes and giving myself a little more freedom. I added a lot of blue and purple tones to that piece in particular, but tried to keep a 'warm' feeling, if that makes any sense. And I'm overjoyed that you think the hands are good! Those and feet are my biggest weakness. Especially hands, though. And the characters have a really big height/size difference. He's over a head taller than she is. I'm glad the size difference is recognizable even when they're sitting! I definitely tend to draw her more 'rounded' than he is. 

Once again, I appreciate your feedback immensely, thank you.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I have to agree, your style for your OTP is just so sweet and beautiful, I think you should certainly continue it and as Ale said with her petite cuteness I just adore how you represent Ahiru in your pieces as well as that little bit of attitude and embarrassment from Fakir<3 I say please continue it is just precious to see each and every one you post : ) I apologize for not posting sooner, but yes I must say I always have enjoyed fangirling hard at each OTP piece you have done, thy are just so fun to squeal over lol xD Sorry if this is less critique haha but I do agree also the shading/features are detailed so beautifully would love to see you continue!



Awww, thank you so much! I think I definitely will continue experimenting with the style, at the very least. I'll probably end up adding it to the commission list, too, since not everyone wants cel-shaded or soft cel-shaded. I'm glad you like how I represent them, though. It means a lot, since I'm really passionate about the series they come from and them as a pairing. :3 And expressions are always fun to play with! (Especially for grumpy tsunderes like Fakir. XD)

No need to apologize, though! Seriously, I'm happy that even a few people here don't dislike me/outright ignore me due to not having a shop and such. That means a lot that even a few people actually want to see my art and don't just want to use me. I appreciate that MORE than I can say. And I'm glad you enjoy the OTP pics! Hehe, nothing makes me happier than drawing my favorite couples. X3 Brings such joy!

I will continue, thank you! I'm working on a concept for another small piece to play around with it in and if I like how that turns out, I think I'll outright go ahead and fix my commission sheets to add it in. :3

Thanks again, both of you! (And Pengu, as well.) Your feedback is vastly appreciated and I enjoy chatting with you guys, too. Anytime you want. Haha.


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Ohhh, awesome! (I binge-watched it the first time, too. lol) It definitely got darker once the second half of the series came along. That entire have has an entirely different feel from the first half. But that's one of the things I really liked about it. lol And I'm with you on hating Fakir at first. The series convinced me through character-development, though. : ) Glad that you (seemed to?) enjoyed it!
> 
> And thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate that. It's definitely more paint-like than my other style and it's pretty difficult to do when I have to manually set the brush's opacity and overlay for every layer of color, but despite it being a little harder to do, it's definitely fun. And it feels kind of nice to be a little more free with the coloring than I can be with cel. My tablet isn't perfect, but it works for coloring better than lines, at least. Haha.



Yep, I definitely enjoyed it. Glad I finally got around to watching it for sure.  It really does change soo much in the 2nd half. I almost wondered if it was the same series because it was so much darker in the latter half.  Yeah, I was happy with the character development for Fakir. When he was first introduced, I was seriously like, "I can't believe Panda ships him with Ahiru. He's such an a**hole. Ironic too since they look so cute together in her pics...."

No prob. Hope it helps, even a lil bit. XD Eww, damn, that seriously sucks. But, as long as you enjoy it, that's the most important part. If you have to do commissions, might as well try to have fun while doing them. Yeah, that's about the only downside of cell-shading. The fact that it's a bit more restricting since all the lines have hard edges. Since I got my tablet, I haven't done any cell shading at all. Much prefer the softer and painted looks. Probably since I get bad memories about cell shading with my mouse... T.T

Btw, you ever thought about getting a new tablet down the road? I forgot if I ever asked you this, so forgive me if I have. ^^; I dunno how you don't throw your tablet against the wall since I probably might have done so if I was in your position. I'm no where near as patient as you are with it. Though, I surprise myself with patience at times, but.. beyond the point.


----------



## aleshapie

Any time! All well deserved! 

Without sounding like a complete noob... Are they OCs or from a game? 

I am happy to hang out and chat! As long as it's not about how inferior I feel playing MK8 with you guys!! LOL!


----------



## Amissapanda

pengutango said:


> Yep, I definitely enjoyed it. Glad I finally got around to watching it for sure.  It really does change soo much in the 2nd half. I almost wondered if it was the same series because it was so much darker in the latter half.  Yeah, I was happy with the character development for Fakir. When he was first introduced, I was seriously like, "I can't believe Panda ships him with Ahiru. He's such an a**hole. Ironic too since they look so cute together in her pics...."
> 
> No prob. Hope it helps, even a lil bit. XD Eww, damn, that seriously sucks. But, as long as you enjoy it, that's the most important part. If you have to do commissions, might as well try to have fun while doing them. Yeah, that's about the only downside of cell-shading. The fact that it's a bit more restricting since all the lines have hard edges. Since I got my tablet, I haven't done any cell shading at all. Much prefer the softer and painted looks. Probably since I get bad memories about cell shading with my mouse... T.T
> 
> Btw, you ever thought about getting a new tablet down the road? I forgot if I ever asked you this, so forgive me if I have. ^^; I dunno how you don't throw your tablet against the wall since I probably might have done so if I was in your position. I'm no where near as patient as you are with it. Though, I surprise myself with patience at times, but.. beyond the point.



Yeah, it really is a stark change in the tone of the series. I enjoyed that a lot, since I feel like it's kind of almost playing on how some fairytales are made "prettier" by taking out the nasty truths or endings in them. And Princess Tutu turns that on its head by bringing out the terrible truth of everything and the characters ultimately defy their "roles" in the story to avoid a tragic ending. I could go on forever about theories and meta and everything in-between for the series. XD It has strong feminist roots, too. Even depicting how brute force like a sword is cast away for a pen, literally embodying "the pen is mightier than the sword". ...I really need to stop before I do go on and on and on. Hahahahaha. And I don't blame you for being confused with my shipping preferences. Had someone only seen the first few episodes of the show, it would be pretty baffling, I'm sure (although there are people who ship the bad guys/good girls, regardless of whether one is actually good/bad or not). 

It does, thank you! Haha, it's a given that there's always going to be commissions that I don't enjoy (like various fetish stuff or shipping self-inserts with canon characters, etc), but that's part of taking on commissions in the first place. It's rare that you're going to get something you're COMPLETELY comfortable with. It's just something you've got to put at the back of your mind and set your comfort levels to the side if you want to make money. lol I only draw the line at stuff like gore. I just won't do that kind of thing at all. As for cel-shading, I don't mind it and sometimes I even prefer it. The colors can look crisp and such, but it is nice just brush and tone more freely, because you can mix colors a bit more to get some really neat effects and tones, too.

Another tablet is just out of the question for me, though. My tablet monitor cost me nearly $600 and I've only had it for two years. I can't justify getting rid of it to get a new one. And I can't use the ones where you look at your computer screen and draw in your lap. My hand-eye coordination is a bit too poor for that. I work with what I've got, though! No worries. I just don't really use it for lineart and do lineart by hand. And from what I've heard from people who buy art from me, they like the rustic look of the pencil lines that I change colors of/darken, etc.


----------



## Amissapanda

Boop-e-boop~


----------



## Amissapanda

Another boop, I guess, in case anyone else has input, etc.

Also, getting ignored really sucks. Being welcoming to new people/strangers apparently means nothing here. Makes you feel like everyone dislikes you for reasons you don't even know. Especially when they respond to everyone else.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Actually finished this about a week ago, but haven't felt much motivation to post it here. But here it is, for anyone that may enjoy it.
> 
> I suppose this thread will be buried again in a few minutes, but whatevs~
> 
> I do so love my Fakiru. Also, I'm debating whether or not to include this coloring style in my commissions from now on. What do you guys think? any feedback would be great. I'd have to redo commission sheets a bit, but if it has potential interest from buyers, that's more than worth it to me.



such bae....... the otp.....

IT MAKES ME MAD ITS SO CUTE I LOVE IT AND I LOVE HOW YOU DO BLUSH ANHD I LOVE!!! AUGH!!!! I LOVE EVERTHING IM CRY A LOT

et oui i would love to see this coloring option in commissions!!! i need to order from you soon BI hhnhngnhngh I LOVE YOUR OTP ART SO MUCH IT MAKES ME CRY


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> such bae....... the otp.....
> 
> IT MAKES ME MAD ITS SO CUTE I LOVE IT AND I LOVE HOW YOU DO BLUSH ANHD I LOVE!!! AUGH!!!! I LOVE EVERTHING IM CRY A LOT
> 
> et oui i would love to see this coloring option in commissions!!! i need to order from you soon BI hhnhngnhngh I LOVE YOUR OTP ART SO MUCH IT MAKES ME CRY



Lmaoooo. Sorry it makes you mad, lmfao. I just like to draw cute stuff, I guess. I'm glad you liked it, though! That piece, even without color, went over super well on tumblr (along with the Zelda one), so I think people are possibly digging the coloring style. Definitely going to experiment more with it and make a few more things I can use as examples for commissions.

Thanks a ton for your input! I appreciate it. : ) (Don't cry, though. *wipes tears*)




Also, just so I don't post merge, I meant to post this and I'll just use this post to do it:






Lucas WIP. He'll eventually have the Boney design on his shirt. I saw him in that outfit palette in the Nintendo Direct and it made me have a BURNING NEED to draw him in it.

I'll be using the paintery style again to color, I think.


----------



## Shirohibiki

OMFG IM NJOT ACTUALLY MAD IT WAS A JOKE IM KIDDING!!!!!! i say that a lot about cute things bc it IS frustrating how cute they are its like. how do i handle all these cute feels??????

im glad it went well  ill have to look at ur commission sheet soon. must plan.... 

also wtf thats cute too. SO MANY CUTE THINGS, SO LITTLE TIME.


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> OMFG IM NJOT ACTUALLY MAD IT WAS A JOKE IM KIDDING!!!!!! i say that a lot about cute things bc it IS frustrating how cute they are its like. how do i handle all these cute feels??????
> 
> im glad it went well  ill have to look at ur commission sheet soon. must plan....
> 
> also wtf thats cute too. SO MANY CUTE THINGS, SO LITTLE TIME.



Don't worry, I know you were kidding. XD (It would be pretty sad if I didn't know you that well by this point.) I had hoped my 'lmfao's clued in that I didn't think you meant it more than in joking. But I know about having too many feels. It happens on tumblr a lot when I see something in a tag or a friend reblogs something and it's like I CAN'T HANDLE THIS!

I have to change my commission sheets, so don't worry too much about looking at the ones I have now. lol Going to be adding the new style to it, I think. I like both soft painted color pieces so far, so I'll probably use those as examples (unless I use Lucas for the chibi section and offer that style of coloring in there, too... hmm, decisions, decisions). 

Haha, thanks! I hope to finish him today or tomorrow (but I am feeling a bit lazy and sluggish today, so who knows).



Also, unrelated, I am planning to stream EarthBound tonight. Probably around 8 or 8:30PM EST. :3


----------



## *Facade*

Amissapanda said:


> Lmaoooo. Sorry it makes you mad, lmfao. I just like to draw cute stuff, I guess. I'm glad you liked it, though! That piece, even without color, went over super well on tumblr (along with the Zelda one), so I think people are possibly digging the coloring style. Definitely going to experiment more with it and make a few more things I can use as examples for commissions.
> 
> Thanks a ton for your input! I appreciate it. : ) (Don't cry, though. *wipes tears*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just so I don't post merge, I meant to post this and I'll just use this post to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas WIP. He'll eventually have the Boney design on his shirt. I saw him in that outfit palette in the Nintendo Direct and it made me have a BURNING NEED to draw him in it.
> 
> I'll be using the paintery style again to color, I think.



I will definitely say you one very talented artist! From the color schemes you use to your very own original style! I love it very much! Your Fakir and Ahiru are very cute! 8D I even love your Lucas! I was so hyped when I heard he was announced as a DLC! I pretty much told my sis that he would be in it since he was one of her top 3 mains x3 I find your art amazing! I too love to draw but unfortunately haven't had the time to do so in a while since life has been a bit stressful haha I did post very old art pics on miiverse but they are like centuries old lol Keep up the amazing work and I look forward to seeing more of your creations!


----------



## Amissapanda

*Facade* said:


> I will definitely say you one very talented artist! From the color schemes you use to your very own original style! I love it very much! Your Fakir and Ahiru are very cute! 8D I even love your Lucas! I was so hyped when I heard he was announced as a DLC! I pretty much told my sis that he would be in it since he was one of her top 3 mains x3 I find your art amazing! I too love to draw but unfortunately haven't had the time to do so in a while since life has been a bit stressful haha I did post very old art pics on miiverse but they are like centuries old lol Keep up the amazing work and I look forward to seeing more of your creations!



Oh my gosh! Thank you so much! You have no idea how much of a treat this was to find in my thread! I'm _thrilled_ that you enjoy my work and that you would take the time to stop by like this! I'm happy that you can recognize Fakir and Ahiru, too! They're from such an obscure series that I fear most people have no idea who they are. Hahaha. And OH MAN Lucas's reveal in the Nintendo Direct literally made me screech out loud and nearly fall out of my chair. It was SO unexpected, but I'm SO happy. Not only was he the closest thing to a main that I had in Brawl, but I have endless, endless love for _Mother 3_. (And I'm super-excited that he's going to be getting his own amiibo, too! OMG!) Sorry to hear that life has been stressful on you, but I hope you can find time to draw in-between! It can be therapeutic sometimes. Anyway, I'll do my best to keep it up as well as I can manage! And I'll be sure to post more here when they're done~

Thank you so much, once again! This really made me smile when I needed it today, thank you!


----------



## *Facade*

Amissapanda said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you so much! You have no idea how much of a treat this was to find in my thread! I'm _thrilled_ that you enjoy my work and that you would take the time to stop by like this! I'm happy that you can recognize Fakir and Ahiru, too! They're from such an obscure series that I fear most people have no idea who they are. Hahaha. And OH MAN Lucas's reveal in the Nintendo Direct literally made me screech out loud and nearly fall out of my chair. It was SO unexpected, but I'm SO happy. Not only was he the closest thing to a main that I had in Brawl, but I have endless, endless love for _Mother 3_. (And I'm super-excited that he's going to be getting his own amiibo, too! OMG!) Sorry to hear that life has been stressful on you, but I hope you can find time to draw in-between! It can be therapeutic sometimes. Anyway, I'll do my best to keep it up as well as I can manage! And I'll be sure to post more here when they're done~
> 
> Thank you so much, once again! This really made me smile when I needed it today, thank you!



You are very welcome! You deserve it!  It deeply enlightens me to know that one comment from me could make your day  That right there pretty much made my day as well! I agree that Princess Tutu definitely needs more recognition as it truly was an anime worth watching! I still recall that very popular Princess Tutu AMV titled "Hold Me Now". I feel like watching that right now lol I love Mother 3 and even though I didn't get to officially play it, I can say that I did indeed watch the walkthrough of it and I  have literally (along with many others) bawled my eyes out when watching it! It was one of the most heartfelt games I have ever did receive get the honor of watching! From the characters, the music and just the story itself, it really was one emotional rollercoaster ride! Haha I am just truly glad that I managed to make one person happy today, even if it was in the most simplest ways <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Indeed! You are never obligated to preform postings simply because people want you too  You basically get them up when you want  Never feel pressured by anyone that says that they are "waiting for a new drawing" or say "Where are all your drawings!? I have been waiting and I want another soon" What people don't understand is that drawings takes time, and sometimes, you need the right amount of inspiration to actually do a drawing and/or finish it. Some days you can and some days you get drawers block lol It comes at a time when you are feeling like drawing, not when others say c: So never worry! If you can't make drawings appear it's all good! You will still always have my respect for the drawings that you did still no matter what haha Believe me, I understand :3

I know you might know that already but I just felt that I wanted to let you know since you are still good no matter what lol


----------



## Amissapanda

*Facade* said:


> You are very welcome! You deserve it!  It deeply enlightens me to know that one comment from me could make your day  That right there pretty much made my day as well! I agree that Princess Tutu definitely needs more recognition as it truly was an anime worth watching! I still recall that very popular Princess Tutu AMV titled "Hold Me Now". I feel like watching that right now lol I love Mother 3 and even though I didn't get to officially play it, I can say that I did indeed watch the walkthrough of it and I  have literally (along with many others) bawled my eyes out when watching it! It was one of the most heartfelt games I have ever did receive get the honor of watching! From the characters, the music and just the story itself, it really was one emotional rollercoaster ride! Haha I am just truly glad that I managed to make one person happy today, even if it was in the most simplest ways <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Indeed! You are never obligated to preform postings simply because people want you too  You basically get them up when you want  Never feel pressured by anyone that says that they are "waiting for a new drawing" or say "Where are all your drawings!? I have been waiting and I want another soon" What people don't understand is that drawings takes time, and sometimes, you need the right amount of inspiration to actually do a drawing and/or finish it. Some days you can and some days you get drawers block lol It comes at a time when you are feeling like drawing, not when others say c: So never worry! If you can't make drawings appear it's all good! You will still always have my respect for the drawings that you did still no matter what haha Believe me, I understand :3
> 
> I know you might know that already but I just felt that I wanted to let you know since you are still good no matter what lol



That's really, super kind of you, _thank you_. It's not that I feel obligated to post, but that the Museum here has become a sort of economy thing and a popularity contest. I'm not interested in getting involved and since I don't sell art for TBT or give requests, people generally do not care about things that I post. I'm kind of used to it by now. But that's why your comment made me so happy. I had thought this section of the forum was for sharing art, but it seems more like it's based on who can give more of what people want to get them to fawn over you, and I don't want to be any part of that, you know? I post art because I love to draw and it's fun to share it with other people. I figure that if people really like my art, they'd enjoy seeing it whether it was drawn specifically for them or not. So I'm overjoyed when anyone takes the time to visit my thread. : ) I don't see the need to make new threads for everything posted. It makes much more sense to keep it all in one.

Anyway, thanks again! I'm glad that making me happy could brighten your day, as well. Haha. It's like being mutually beneficial, then! And I agree that Princess Tutu is very underrated. I think a lot of people pass over it by name alone, but they're missing it. Haha. Ahhh, the famed "Hold Me Now" video. Still a masterpiece, for sure! And I know what you mean about _Mother 3_. I did watch a Let's Play of it, but then I also went and did a Let's Play of it myself. And let me tell you, if you think the feels hit you hard just watching it, you're going to get overloaded once you play it and really become part of the experience. It was unforgettable. I couldn't even stop from crying while recording the end. I already knew what was going to happen, but it was still too much. It's just such an amazing game with an amazing and heartfelt story, characters, and some really mind-blowing twists. I thoroughly enjoyed every second of it even as it stomped my heart flat!

Again, thank you so much! I really can't express it enough. It does mean the world to me that anyone here still wants to see my art when I don't run a shop or spam other topics, etc. These days it's just a big race for everyone to get as much art from other people as they can and I'm just not interested in that. lol I like it here, sharing pieces I enjoyed doing or am proud of. And I'm really tickled pink that you've enjoyed them!


----------



## Hyoshido

It's really lovely to see people showing appreciation to Amissa for being how she is, instead of the usual people who seem to only show any interest to Amissa whenever she posts new pieces, you've taught me that I've been more ignorant than I thought I was, Facade.

Continue to shine, like always, Amissa.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> It's really lovely to see people showing appreciation to Amissa for being how she is, instead of the usual people who seem to only show any interest to Amissa whenever she posts new pieces, you've taught me that I've been more ignorant than I thought I was, Facade.
> 
> Continue to shine, like always, Amissa.



You gonna embarrass me, Ogy. >///< But thanks a lot! The sentiment is greatly appreciated. I never thought you were ignorant or anything, though, shh.




So I don't post merge, also...

Hey, guys! I'll be streaming this evening at *8:00 PM EST*! (Approximately *5* minutes from now!)

And I'll be playing *EARTHBOUND*! (Continuing where we left off last week after Mondo Mole/2nd Sanctuary.)

*It will be on my twitch channel here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

Hope to see you guys there! : ) I chat with the chat and will be asking you for input on the game as we go along! Also expect much shameless gushing about this fantastic game!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Hyogo said:


> It's really lovely to see people showing appreciation to Amissa for being how she is, instead of the usual people who seem to only show any interest to Amissa whenever she posts new pieces, you've taught me that I've been more ignorant than I thought I was, Facade.
> 
> Continue to shine, like always, Amissa.



i dont really think its ignorance tho???? this is an art thread,,, so,,, ofc people pay attention when she posts art.... she knows we love her as a person regardless. or at least i do. and at least i think she knows that. 

im not trying to be argumentative lol i just really dont see hte issue with coming round when she posts new art.


----------



## Hyoshido

Guysss, join the stream for Earthbound hype, Amissa is really fun when she's playing Earthbound (because she's ever so cheerful and it's adorable!)


----------



## *Facade*

Hyogo said:


> Guysss, join the stream for Earthbound hype, Amissa is really fun when she's playing Earthbound (because she's ever so cheerful and it's adorable!)



I am watching it right now as I type haha I am really hyped to watch this :3


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> i dont really think its ignorance tho???? this is an art thread,,, so,,, ofc people pay attention when she posts art.... she knows we love her as a person regardless. or at least i do. and at least i think she knows that.
> 
> im not trying to be argumentative lol i just really dont see hte issue with coming round when she posts new art.



Well, to be honest, I usually bump my art thread even after I've posted art (sometimes multiple times) and the only reason I do that is for like, the small handful of you who seem to enjoy seeing it, so it doesn't get completely buried a half dozen pages behind by the end of one day. Otherwise, I would honestly close the thread, because I'm not going to resort to things like begging or making crying eyes or giving free stuff. If people don't want to see my work, that's fine. I'll just post it for the choice few who do. Otherwise, this topic simply would be closed, since I'd just keep my stuff on tumblr or something where I have friends and such who want to see it. But I know that not everyone who stops by this thread wants to resort to going to tumblr or even has tumblr to begin with. So it remains, for now. I don't think Ogy meant any harm by what he was saying, though. And I appreciate that you guys stop by here sometimes.



Hyogo said:


> Guysss, join the stream for Earthbound hype, Amissa is really fun when she's playing Earthbound (because she's ever so cheerful and it's adorable!)



Stop being sweet, you're making me flustered. >///< fffffffffff But I appreciate anyone who did come and I REALLY enjoyed streaming it and chatting with everyone. EarthBound is such a blast for me to play. It was loads of fun and I can't wait for MK8 Monday Madness! 



*Facade* said:


> I am watching it right now as I type haha I am really hyped to watch this :3



Awww, thank you so much for coming! : ) I hope you enjoyed the stream! I certainly enjoyed streaming and sharing the experience with you all! There were a lot more viewers than I expected tonight, since the internet seemed pretty barren for the better part of the day.


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh no no i know thats why i said i wasnt trying to be argumentative, haha. maybe i misunderstood what he was saying? idk. REGARDLESS I LOVE YOU AND YOUR ART


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> oh no no i know thats why i said i wasnt trying to be argumentative, haha. maybe i misunderstood what he was saying? idk. REGARDLESS I LOVE YOU AND YOUR ART



Thanks, hun! <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Boopie de doop~

Putting some touch-ups on my Lucas piece. And I will post him later.

I really want a shirt with my cartoon-ed dog's head on it now. It would be the cutest thing.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Stop being sweet, you're making me flustered. >///< fffffffffff


Nonsense, I clearly don't do it enough.
I really should do it more :>


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Nonsense, I clearly don't do it enough.
> I really should do it more :>



You just like having that effect on me. Admit it.

Also, it's Lucas time.







Precious cinnamon roll. To pure for this world.

BUT READY TO KICK SERIOUS BUTT IN SMASH! Hahaha.

I had fun coloring him. And I'm loving that new palette in particular. Makes me wonder what the unrevealed ones will be so far. If he has a Boney and Masked Man style, maybe Kumatora and Duster will show up with a palette too. : ) Probably not as likely, but still. I'm very much looking forward to his DLC and to gonna-be-cute-as-hell amiibo. Awwww yis.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/115617626525/precious-cinnamon-roll-gonna-kick-some-butt-in


----------



## Hyoshido

D'awww, that's just too perfect, Manda! While Masked Man will always be the one I'll use, that Boney one is a close close second! I too wonder what his other colors will be >u<! The detail and everything is just ace! Wonderful work like always!



Amissapanda said:


> You just like having that effect on me. Admit it.


Ofcourse, I'd love the sight of your lovely self blushing over my nonsense!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> D'awww, that's just too perfect, Manda! While Masked Man will always be the one I'll use, that Boney one is a close close second! I too wonder what his other colors will be >u<! The detail and everything is just ace! Wonderful work like always!
> 
> Ofcourse, I'd love the sight of your lovely self blushing over my nonsense!



It's far from perfect, but thanks! I think it's actually the first time I've ever really drawn Lucas chibi before. T'was fun, though. The Masked Man one gives me too many feels (like the Claus colors), so I don't know if I'll be touching that one. lol But thank you, glad you liked the details and such~ 

Hey, hey hey hey hey. Who said anyone was blushing? You stop that.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> You just like having that effect on me. Admit it.
> 
> Also, it's Lucas time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious cinnamon roll. To pure for this world.
> 
> BUT READY TO KICK SERIOUS BUTT IN SMASH! Hahaha.
> 
> I had fun coloring him. And I'm loving that new palette in particular. Makes me wonder what the unrevealed ones will be so far. If he has a Boney and Masked Man style, maybe Kumatora and Duster will show up with a palette too. : ) Probably not as likely, but still. I'm very much looking forward to his DLC and to gonna-be-cute-as-hell amiibo. Awwww yis.
> 
> Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/115617626525/precious-cinnamon-roll-gonna-kick-some-butt-in



/lays down softly
_stop_
ITS EVEN CUTER COLORED AND IM SO UPSET IM DEAD FROM CUTE GOODBYE WORLD

the eyes...the shirt... thE EVERYTHING HNGHGNNGHNGgmgnfdkdlaf;skl A+++++++++++ your coloring is awesome goodness gracious


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> /lays down softly
> _stop_
> ITS EVEN CUTER COLORED AND IM SO UPSET IM DEAD FROM CUTE GOODBYE WORLD
> 
> the eyes...the shirt... thE EVERYTHING HNGHGNNGHNGgmgnfdkdlaf;skl A+++++++++++ your coloring is awesome goodness gracious



You need to stop dying. lol Pretty soon you'll develop and all new condition of spontaneous deaths/almost deaths. 

But thank you kindly! I'm pretty happy with how he turned out, over all. I'm glad that you liked the coloring! It's still something I'm working on and developing a comfort level with, slowly but surely! (It's fun, though. I really do like the free-ness of painting compared to solid cel shading.)


----------



## Amissapanda

A light little boopie on the booster bottom~

And celebrating 15 eggs with Waluigi funk.


----------



## Hyoshido

Waluigi eggs are all you need.



Amissapanda said:


> Hey, hey hey hey hey. Who said anyone was blushing? You stop that.


">///<" explains a lot! You said that!
And no, I won't stop!


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, it really is a stark change in the tone of the series. I enjoyed that a lot, since I feel like it's kind of almost playing on how some fairytales are made "prettier" by taking out the nasty truths or endings in them. And Princess Tutu turns that on its head by bringing out the terrible truth of everything and the characters ultimately defy their "roles" in the story to avoid a tragic ending. I could go on forever about theories and meta and everything in-between for the series. XD It has strong feminist roots, too. Even depicting how brute force like a sword is cast away for a pen, literally embodying "the pen is mightier than the sword". ...I really need to stop before I do go on and on and on. Hahahahaha. And I don't blame you for being confused with my shipping preferences. Had someone only seen the first few episodes of the show, it would be pretty baffling, I'm sure (although there are people who ship the bad guys/good girls, regardless of whether one is actually good/bad or not).
> 
> It does, thank you! Haha, it's a given that there's always going to be commissions that I don't enjoy (like various fetish stuff or shipping self-inserts with canon characters, etc), but that's part of taking on commissions in the first place. It's rare that you're going to get something you're COMPLETELY comfortable with. It's just something you've got to put at the back of your mind and set your comfort levels to the side if you want to make money. lol I only draw the line at stuff like gore. I just won't do that kind of thing at all. As for cel-shading, I don't mind it and sometimes I even prefer it. The colors can look crisp and such, but it is nice just brush and tone more freely, because you can mix colors a bit more to get some really neat effects and tones, too.
> 
> Another tablet is just out of the question for me, though. My tablet monitor cost me nearly $600 and I've only had it for two years. I can't justify getting rid of it to get a new one. And I can't use the ones where you look at your computer screen and draw in your lap. My hand-eye coordination is a bit too poor for that. I work with what I've got, though! No worries. I just don't really use it for lineart and do lineart by hand. And from what I've heard from people who buy art from me, they like the rustic look of the pencil lines that I change colors of/darken, etc.



Yeah, I've read some of the original versions of some of these fairy tales and man... they're rather depressing and just straight up dark. It's super funny when we see all these adaptions of the stories and it's all happy, which definitely isn't the case in the actual story for sure. It definitely does, which is nice since it's not everyday see the focus on a strong female character.

That's definitely true. Some people like the bad boys. XD Yeah, since with cell-style, everything you do pops, versus a more blended look (something like that). Oh the woes of making money... XP It's like you said, you won't always like what a person commissions, but having a line of what you will not draw is good to have.

Hmmm, yeah, I guess that's true, especially if you don't have a ton of money to spare. That's a good point. Your lines are pretty clean to begin with, so you don't necessarily have to do any actual line art. If they looked like chicken scratch, well... that'd be another story.

Haha, dem Waluigi eggs. Super crazy that the Shop's stocked with a LOT of them. Though, it's probably overkill since I doubt it'll sell out. ^^;


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Waluigi eggs are all you need.
> 
> ">///<" explains a lot! You said that!
> And no, I won't stop!



I wanted a Yoshi egg more, so I'm happy now. 

Heyheyheyheyhey. I said stop. : ( That never happened.



pengutango said:


> Yeah, I've read some of the original versions of some of these fairy tales and man... they're rather depressing and just straight up dark. It's super funny when we see all these adaptions of the stories and it's all happy, which definitely isn't the case in the actual story for sure. It definitely does, which is nice since it's not everyday see the focus on a strong female character.
> 
> That's definitely true. Some people like the bad boys. XD Yeah, since with cell-style, everything you do pops, versus a more blended look (something like that). Oh the woes of making money... XP It's like you said, you won't always like what a person commissions, but having a line of what you will not draw is good to have.
> 
> Hmmm, yeah, I guess that's true, especially if you don't have a ton of money to spare. That's a good point. Your lines are pretty clean to begin with, so you don't necessarily have to do any actual line art. If they looked like chicken scratch, well... that'd be another story.
> 
> Haha, dem Waluigi eggs. Super crazy that the Shop's stocked with a LOT of them. Though, it's probably overkill since I doubt it'll sell out. ^^;



Yup. I was surprised, too. Back in middle school, we did a report on the "real" fairytales behind popular/well-known ones. I did "The Little Mermaid" and I was downright depressed after reading the original. It's no wonder Disney changes them to happy endings. lol I did look up a couple other ones, but there was one that downright disturbed me. I think it was either Snow White or Sleeping Beauty. I don't recommend reading them, though. lol  But yeah, I love the focus the series had on females in general and how they didn't really need a "hero" to save them. Heck, in Ahiru's case, it was often the other way around. Plus, amusingly, Mytho was the real damsel in distress. XD

I admit I do have a thing for the bad boys sometimes, but generally not ones who are straight up evil and have no redeeming qualities. More or less, I like the male tsunderes the best, I think. They try to act all tough and manly and rude, but they're woobies on the inside who cuddle with small animals and blush like a cherry when they're embarrassed. So needless to say, I warmed up to Fakir later on. 

Oh, I definitely do have a line of what not to cross in my commissions. And thankfully, people generally respect those. There's no sense making yourself like physically or mentally uncomfortable or ill just from trying to draw something, after all. I'm sure anyone could agree with that.

Yup, that's how I feel about it. What I have works and it works decently, so I shouldn't be looking for ways to spend money until I might actually make some money in the future. lol And that's definitely not this year. Some people may consider it boring or "too responsible", but I like to be really careful with money. I splurge when I know that I can. I actually hate spending money. lol

Hahahaha. Yeah, Justin did that last night. Some of us were wary about going to sleep, because we thought the Waluigi eggs might be sold out in the morning and didn't know if we should buy one. So he was like "here, this solves the problem". Anyway, I got what I went into the event for, so I'm pleased. The time and effort was worth it, in the end.


----------



## Amissapanda

Alrighty, folks! It’s that time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *10* minutes!

*Stream will be here*: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and watch/chat!  See you there!


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks to everyone who came to play/watch, tonight! It was a pretty eggciting stream! Lots of salt, lots of racing, and a heck a lotta laughs.

Gosh, and I swore I wasn't going to make any egg puns...

I may or may not stream Smash Bros Wii U Tuesday night!


----------



## aleshapie

I just LOVE your Lucas! I screamed when I saw he was coming to SSB!! YAY!


----------



## Amissapanda

aleshapie said:


> I just LOVE your Lucas! I screamed when I saw he was coming to SSB!! YAY!



Thanks so much! Haha, I screamed during the Nintendo Direct. I wasn't expecting that at all, so Nintendo really did surprise me. XD I'm so happy that he's returning and even more that he's getting an amiibo, too!


----------



## Amissapanda

Birthday gift from my sis-in-law and older brother arrived!






And she also sent me this adorable little card sketch she drew herself!






My scanner didn't do it justice (she does super-light but super-detailed shading), but it's so cool and I love it. She's a fantastic artist.


----------



## aleshapie

Amissapanda said:


> Birthday gift from my sis-in-law and older brother arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she also sent me this adorable little card sketch she drew herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scanner didn't do it justice (she does super-light but super-detailed shading), but it's so cool and I love it. She's a fantastic artist.




WOOT-WOOT! You have all the "amiibo" suits now? Fox was our last suit to get, so I just assume he is everyone else's last, too...LOL


----------



## Amissapanda

aleshapie said:


> WOOT-WOOT! You have all the "amiibo" suits now? Fox was our last suit to get, so I just assume he is everyone else's last, too...LOL



No, not nearly. Haha. I think I have six of them, total. There are some amiibos I didn't want (and I tend to just collect the ones that I do want instead of trying to go for full sets. I don't have that kind of money). He's the last one I'll have for this set of suits and I think I have 4 or 5 from the line-up coming in on April 23rd. Pretty excited for the villager one, since that helmet with the ears is adorable. XD


----------



## Finnian

Bump because everyone needs to see your art!


----------



## UtopiaJ

The talking dong brought me here.

0 regrets, your art is awesome!


----------



## Amissapanda

Finnian said:


> Bump because everyone needs to see your art!



Thanks for the bump~



UtopiaJ said:


> The talking dong brought me here.
> 
> 0 regrets, your art is awesome!



Ogy did, huh. lol

Thanks, glad you thought so.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Birthday gift from my sis-in-law and older brother arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she also sent me this adorable little card sketch she drew herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scanner didn't do it justice (she does super-light but super-detailed shading), but it's so cool and I love it. She's a fantastic artist.



Nice gift you were able to get! Oh gosh sorry for lack of posting, been mostly lurking and SoS has eaten up my days xD Hope you've been well : )

But wow that piece looks incredible, glad you at least had some goodness out of your birthday.


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nice gift you were able to get! Oh gosh sorry for lack of posting, been mostly lurking and SoS has eaten up my days xD Hope you've been well : )
> 
> But wow that piece looks incredible, glad you at least had some goodness out of your birthday.



Yeah, it was nice of my older bro and sis-in-law to send it. And no worries. Enjoy SoS~

She did do a great job on it, yeah.


Man, I just logged in to New Leaf today to find Beau gone. I'm not even sure why. ...Never mind, now that I think about it, I do know why. It must be from when I logged in to solve that darned Easter clue and went to visit Tina's dream address. I forgot to talk to all my villagers. Oh my god, whyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, it was nice of my older bro and sis-in-law to send it. And no worries. Enjoy SoS~
> 
> She did do a great job on it, yeah.
> 
> 
> Man, I just logged in to New Leaf today to find Beau gone. I'm not even sure why. ...Never mind, now that I think about it, I do know why. It must be from when I logged in to solve that darned Easter clue and went to visit Tina's dream address. I forgot to talk to all my villagers. Oh my god, whyyyyyyyyyy.



Definitely am enjoying it <:

OH NO TT_TT Sorry about Beau, he's in my town one of my few remaining dreamies, lost my precious Bam/Rosie my two faves ugh >: I know how awful it feels when one slips out. I did the same when cycling for two villagers for someone, though I don't regret the cycling but I have since lost like 7-8 dreamies and about given up on ACNL for now >:


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Definitely am enjoying it <:
> 
> OH NO TT_TT Sorry about Beau, he's in my town one of my few remaining dreamies, lost my precious Bam/Rosie my two faves ugh >: I know how awful it feels when one slips out. I did the same when cycling for two villagers for someone, though I don't regret the cycling but I have since lost like 7-8 dreamies and about given up on ACNL for now >:



I didn't even know that you couldn't get them back again until 16 villagers move in and out. That's insane.

I... am gonna have to leave things as is. There's no way that I have the patience to get a 10th villager to move in that many times and keep trying to get the same villagers to leave without touching my other 9 'stay forever's. This is just really sucky. Beau was one of my absolute favorites. Whyyy did it have to be him? Ugh.

Now I'm headcanoning that Cookie is really sad and they stay in touch long distance and she sends him cookies periodically. My OTP must live on somehow.


----------



## Hyoshido

Sneezing alot ☑
Stalked Amissa's tumblr and mentioned fisting ☑
People clicked on my sig to get to this thread ☑
Amissa's really cool ☑
Spamming Amissa's thread ☑
Hyogo's a cool guy ☒

Better luck next time, Hyogs.



Amissapanda said:


> Now I'm headcanoning that Cookie is really sad and they stay in touch long distance and she sends him cookies periodically. My OTP must live on somehow.


Your OTP will live on forever ;_;
...until you cycle out another 16 villagers and they'll be united physically again!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Sneezing alot ☑
> Stalked Amissa's tumblr and mentioned fisting ☑
> People clicked on my sig to get to this thread ☑
> Amissa's really cool ☑
> Spamming Amissa's thread ☑
> Hyogo's a cool guy ☒
> 
> Better luck next time, Hyogs.
> 
> 
> Your OTP will live on forever ;_;
> ...until you cycle out another 16 villagers and they'll be united physically again!



Bro, I can't believe you left a prompt for *fisting* in a domestic AU. What planet do you live on. Never mind, you live on dong planet. Why you trollin' me, bro.

I don't think I can take the cycling method. There's just no way I have the patience for that, since I have to specifically try to get the same "new" 10th villager out every single time, seeing as I want to keep the other 9. I can't possibly handle that. I'll have to find another Lazy to bring in and hope that Cookie and Beau can sustain on their long distance relationship.


----------



## Amissapanda

Blueberryhope on tumblr posted some cool designs for Fakir and Ahiru in the 1920's today, and so I did a sketch of said designs and added some color. 






She let me take the colors anywhere I wanted, so I tried a few things and ultimately ended up with this. I couldn't decide between blue or yellow for Ahiru's outfit, so I came to a compromise. lol She really did make some cute designs for them, though. I hope I did them justice.






Also, here's a black and white version to fit the time period better. I prefer the color one, though. 

Man, I just adore 1920's AUs. I need more OTP in the 1920's. Another of my friends (trixystix) came up with a cool possible story to go with the AU, which sounds like it could be fun and she and I might RP it in the future. Should be fun~!

Anyway, if anyone happens by here, enjoy.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/116332985805/hey-mister-whyre-you-standing-all-alone-over


----------



## Shirohibiki

wahhh super cute!!! omg omg i love the outfits <3333 adorable as always!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh gawd<3 Freaking Fakir in that outfit so damn sexy ;D I LOVE this piece, Ahiru is so adorable and fitting as a flapper girl and I just love how the black and white tones look in this sort of image just lovely<3


----------



## Amissapanda

Weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiird. My thread is not showing me the updates for EITHER of your comments on the main Museum page. I didn't even notice anyone responded until I came in here to post for MK8 Monday Madness. I wonder why it's messing up...



Shirohibiki said:


> wahhh super cute!!! omg omg i love the outfits <3333 adorable as always!!!



Thanks a lot! I made the outfit colors, but the outfits themselves were conceptualized/created by blueberryhope on tumblr. They were just too cute to resist trying to draw and she gave me permission. lol Thanks, though! Glad you liked~



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gawd<3 Freaking Fakir in that outfit so damn sexy ;D I LOVE this piece, Ahiru is so adorable and fitting as a flapper girl and I just love how the black and white tones look in this sort of image just lovely<3



It really does suit him too well, almost. XD He just has that kind of air/presence to him, I guess. Anyway, thank you! I'm glad you liked it. : ) She does make an absolutely adorable flapper. Ahhhh 1920's AUs are the bee's knees. X3


Alrighty, folks! It’s that wonderful, salt-laced time again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *18* minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and play/watch/chat! See you there!


----------



## Amissapanda

Bamping.


----------



## Hyoshido

Seems your post wasn't showing up, fixing that!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Seems your post wasn't showing up, fixing that!



Thanks, bro. My thread seems to be flipping out lately. I couldn't see new replies yesterday at all.


----------



## Amissapanda

Just throwing a useless bump to this in the middle of the night (or early morning, rather).


----------



## pengutango

Amissapanda said:


> Yup. I was surprised, too. Back in middle school, we did a report on the "real" fairytales behind popular/well-known ones. I did "The Little Mermaid" and I was downright depressed after reading the original. It's no wonder Disney changes them to happy endings. lol I did look up a couple other ones, but there was one that downright disturbed me. I think it was either Snow White or Sleeping Beauty. I don't recommend reading them, though. lol  But yeah, I love the focus the series had on females in general and how they didn't really need a "hero" to save them. Heck, in Ahiru's case, it was often the other way around. Plus, amusingly, Mytho was the real damsel in distress. XD
> 
> I admit I do have a thing for the bad boys sometimes, but generally not ones who are straight up evil and have no redeeming qualities. More or less, I like the male tsunderes the best, I think. They try to act all tough and manly and rude, but they're woobies on the inside who cuddle with small animals and blush like a cherry when they're embarrassed. So needless to say, I warmed up to Fakir later on.
> 
> Oh, I definitely do have a line of what not to cross in my commissions. And thankfully, people generally respect those. There's no sense making yourself like physically or mentally uncomfortable or ill just from trying to draw something, after all. I'm sure anyone could agree with that.
> 
> Yup, that's how I feel about it. What I have works and it works decently, so I shouldn't be looking for ways to spend money until I might actually make some money in the future. lol And that's definitely not this year. Some people may consider it boring or "too responsible", but I like to be really careful with money. I splurge when I know that I can. I actually hate spending money. lol
> 
> Hahahaha. Yeah, Justin did that last night. Some of us were wary about going to sleep, because we thought the Waluigi eggs might be sold out in the morning and didn't know if we should buy one. So he was like "here, this solves the problem". Anyway, I got what I went into the event for, so I'm pleased. The time and effort was worth it, in the end.



(derp, I fail at replying... XD Had part of this written for a lil bit, but kept slacking on finishing it. )

OMG, he really was!! Mytho always got himself in some situation someone else would have to help him from. Hmm, sounds familiar, though not sure if I read the original versions of those particular ones. And yeah, that makes sense. I mean, who wants a sad ending, just because it'd be more accurate than the happier version? I think most people would prefer a happier ending for sure.

Haha, me too. I always seen to be drawn to male tsunderes. They may be mean or whatnot on the outside, but they have hearts of gold when you get down to it. :3 Definitely true. And if people aren't understanding to those restrictions, which honestly, isn't even that bad, they can look elsewhere.

I don't think it's a bad thing to be careful with money. At least that way, you won't get yourself into debt (well, less likely anyway). Perfectly fine to splurge when you have money to spare, but I never understand why people splurge, when they don't have money to spend. You know there's people like that too... :/

So many eggs.. XD There were a bunch of people who wanted eggs near the time the event ended, but looks like the eggs aren't in demand anymore. Probably not until next year or something... *shrugs*


----------



## Amissapanda

One of those infrequent art updates:






_“B-but I’m just a duck! What if I’m not supposed to be a girl anymore–what if this is wrong–”

“Idiot. No matter what form you have, you’re still the same inside.”_

OTP art. My darlings Fakir and Ahiru~ Something angsty and hurt/comfort-like this time, though. I was just in one of those moods for drawing it, I guess. (Which is kind of funny considering one of the other things I drew in that same mood was pure crack.)

Didn't quite feel like throwing down an entire night to color it fully, so I went with a monochrome approach to try to bring the emotion out with the lighting/shading. Hopefully it worked~

Might post some of the other stuff I drew today another time if I decide to fix up the sketches like this one. 

Also posted here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/116860241440/b-but-im-just-a-duck-what-if-im-not-supposed


----------



## Shirohibiki

it definietly did work, i love it <333 you can definitely feel the emotion. i love comfort stuff weh... its super adorable and i love seeing your otp art gfndgdgd qvq


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> it definietly did work, i love it <333 you can definitely feel the emotion. i love comfort stuff weh... its super adorable and i love seeing your otp art gfndgdgd qvq



Thanks so much! <3 I'm glad you liked it and I'm honored that you come by my little thread even when I can't properly update the title anymore with new content stuff. I'm glad the emotion comes through, too! (Haha, hurt/comfort stuff with OTPs is a wonderful thing. I just love OTPs doting on each other. ...Or heck, I love OTPs in general no matter what they're doing, really. lol)

Anyway, I'm happy you enjoy seeing them, since I sure do adore drawing the heck out of them!



Unrelated, I'm going to stream some *Mario Party 8* tonight for funsies, since I got an early start to my weekend due to work calling tonight again. This is bound to be silly and full of me having really bad duck, but if you want to come by and chat/hang out, you're more than welcome to!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

I plan to start around *10:00PM EST* (about a half hour from now)!


----------



## Amissapanda

It's _Mother 3_'s 9th anniversary today! Hurrah!

I asked for palette challenges on tumblr today and luckily, someone asked me for some _Mother 3_ art (of Lucas, in particular). So here he is in palette #27 of Set A in the new palette sets I reblogged on tumblr today. 

Palette stuff is so fun. <3 And Lucas is precious. It turned out to be a really good palette for him. I am pleased. I'll probably do more palette requests later this week. Whichever ones inspire/motivate me out of the ones I got in my ask box.

Here's the link to the post on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/116939861660/anonymous-said-lucas-in-set-a-27-psst-happy

And stay tuned for a _*Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness*_ link later~


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm really sucky for not even knowing that Mother 3 turned 9 today, that's amazing, hope you have something planned for the 10th!

Stunning piece like usual, Manda, along with the Fakiru piece ofcourse!
Hope to see more :>


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I'm really sucky for not even knowing that Mother 3 turned 9 today, that's amazing, hope you have something planned for the 10th!
> 
> Stunning piece like usual, Manda, along with the Fakiru piece ofcourse!
> Hope to see more :>



Well, I assume you haven't been into the fandom/games for too long before recently, lol. It's pretty amazing how far it has come, though. 

D'awww, shucks. Thanks. Glad you liked them. I'll possibly post more if/when I finish them.


Alrighty, folks! It’s that wonderful time once again! *Mario Kart 8 Monday Madness* will be LIVE in about *15* minutes!

Stream will be here: http://www.twitch.tv/shiirahime

You know the drill, folks. : ) Fair warning for my swearing. And please be respectful and courteous to other players!

Please feel free to come by and play/watch/chat! See you there! (Don't forget your salt packets if you're racing, though some of us may have enough to go around.)


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks to anyone/everyone that came!

Sorry that the stream was a bit shorter than usual. Twitch was having problems again (big surprise) and I felt bad that people watching were a whole race behind. Made things pretty awkward.

Anyway, despite the usual BS, it was fun!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll definitely be around on the Thursday stream to watch, Shame I can't be racing but watching the new DLC will be just as good!


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I'll definitely be around on the Thursday stream to watch, Shame I can't be racing but watching the new DLC will be just as good!



Just use your bro's account, bro. I don't know why you think you absolutely need to have your own to play. But if you just want to watch, that's your choice.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Just use your bro's account, bro. I don't know why you think you absolutely need to have your own to play. But if you just want to watch, that's your choice.


I'm under some sort of ban from him, I had a real moan at him because of stress issues so as a sort of punishment, I'm not allowed to touch the Wii U (It's his so I can't exactly say no or argue back) But I may ask if I can re-add my account, because he might be staying here afterall due to some issues regarding his lovelife.

Besides it'll be like 10-11PM for me when you decide to stream, won't get all that much time in anyways.


----------



## Caius

Owner requested thread closed


----------

